# (SPOILERS) Ipsy/My Glam January 2013



## xHaleyMichelle (Dec 19, 2012)

Never too early for a Glam Bag!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 19, 2012)

I feel like a makeup/sub junkie


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like a makeup/sub junkie


 LOL Well we could always go to rehab together because I'm another makeup/sub junkie. LOL


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 19, 2012)

That fits several, if not many of us people here! Just had to get my post and thread subscription going lol.. I think this is month 3 for Ipsy and I. Can't believe it's been that fast. Dunno if I'm going to keep them or not..this could be on the chopping block. Will have to sit and review my last three months and calculate value vs use to me.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 19, 2012)

I started out doing the sub stuff after I got engaged.  I thought - hey maybe I can find a perfume to wear the day of or find an eyeshadow or lipstick/gloss I will want to wear the day of.  Yeah - now I'm a sample junkie and have found a makeup artist.  

I just got my sample bag from Ulta + the 3 free samples they send you. I don't think I've used the shampoo I have bought for the past 5 hair washes due to the samples I have. 

I have been able to make my mom up a cute sample/product box and I am currently making up one for my S-I-L.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 20, 2012)

haha alrdy? we just got december, but yup I guess we are all junkies! January will be my third month with ipsy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I started out doing the sub stuff after I got engaged.  I thought - hey maybe I can find a perfume to wear the day of or find an eyeshadow or lipstick/gloss I will want to wear the day of.  Yeah - now I'm a sample junkie and have found a makeup artist.
> 
> ...


 Awhhh! Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## puppyluv (Dec 20, 2012)

What does everyone here subscribe to? I have Ipsy, Birchbox, and I just signed up for Julep for a $0.01 box, but my plan is to cancel after I get that first box. I think I have enough subs for now, but I want to know if I'm missing out on something great! I've been looking at craft/DIY subs too, but I haven't commited to one yet haha


----------



## cari12 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have BB, Ipsy, Julep (I skip most months but keep it for the maven discount, mystery boxes, etc.) and Beauty Army (haven't skipped yet but probably will after this month, especially since the products seem super repetitive and I think I've gotten everything I wanted to try for now). I think I may use some of my Christmas money and get the spring QVC NBTT too.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 20, 2012)

I have BB, Ipsy, and Love WIth Food (LWF).  I did Beauty Army 1 month - skipped 2 months because I didn't like any of the samples they were offering and then cancelled.  

BB - okay - some of the stuff I get I like (I really really hope they step up their game)

Ipsy - I have gotten 3 bags so far - and I love all the fun makeup stuff they send.

LWF - Have gotten better every month (I've gotten 3 or 4 boxes so far - they have all been awesome - but each box seems to get even better) I love that they help donate a meal to a hungry child and I love foodie stuff.  

Was thinking about trying Julep - but I have so many darn nail polishes right now and I'm trying to save money.  It doesn't help that I go on Cherry Culture and Ulta and get great deals on makeup!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Dec 20, 2012)

January will be my second bag this from ipsy. I must admit I am a sub addict. Subbed to ipsy, beauty box 5, all natural face, Karas way, and beauty army for this month. Next month I am adding sample society and goodebox ugh someone help me! All in all I'm sticking with ipsy for sure.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 20, 2012)

I currently have New Beauty Test Tube, Glossybox, Birchbox, and Ipsy. I'm thinking of canceling Glossy and getting a second Birchbox.


----------



## dolceloure (Dec 20, 2012)

So far I only have Birchbox (Jan will be my 7th month) and Ipsy (Jan will be my 4th month). I did Julep for the  $0.01 promo...planned on cancelling afterward. I called them (the only way apparently. AH human contact!!




  ), canceled, but then they billed me anyway for the 2nd month + shipped me my next box. It was such a hassle to return (I had to pay shipping AND some extra processing fee) so I was like "screw it, I'll just keep it..." and then had to call them again to tell them, "Seriously, cancel my subscription!!"  :-/

Of all the subscriptions, I'm finding Ipsy to be my favorite. I love the cute bags, and I've either liked or loved every product I've received so far...AND considering the size of each item, I feel like it's SUCH a great value. I can't say the same for Birchbox, in terms of the samples they give you. But, gotta love their rewards program. I just cashed in a bunch of my points + a 20% off promo code, and got a stila eyeshadow palette for only $1.20.





The only other sub service I'm considering right now is New Beauty Test Tube, but I want to use up some more of my current stash before adding on, lol


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What does everyone here subscribe to? I have Ipsy, Birchbox, and I just signed up for Julep for a $0.01 box, but my plan is to cancel after I get that first box. I think I have enough subs for now, but I want to know if I'm missing out on something great! I've been looking at craft/DIY subs too, but I haven't commited to one yet haha


 
haha I said that too about Julep. Oh I'll cancel after my penny box. Nope. Kept going for 2 more boxes. But I am skipping January! 

I need to cut down on my subs. Julep, Birchbox, Ipsy, &amp; Popsugar. I signed up for Glossybox for 1 month &amp; then cancelled.


----------



## katcole (Dec 23, 2012)

So when do they start with the hints for next month, Im debating if I want to just do the wait and see thing or cheat lol


----------



## Nichole Dillon (Dec 24, 2012)

no hints yet?


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 24, 2012)

So has anyone just waited to see hints before getting the box?? I like this sub but I feel like its the same stuff every month but in different colors- I need more variety- it's the spice of life after all!! Anyways, the boxes are totally worth $10 but I was thinking I need a break unless its an amazing box.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 25, 2012)

> So when do they start with the hints for next month, Im debating if I want to just do the wait and see thing or cheat lol


 lol everytime I try not to peek I always peek.


----------



## katlyne (Dec 25, 2012)

oh, I HATE surprises, so I HAVE to peek. lol. I'm weird.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Dec 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What does everyone here subscribe to? I have Ipsy, Birchbox, and I just signed up for Julep for a $0.01 box, but my plan is to cancel after I get that first box. I think I have enough subs for now, but I want to know if I'm missing out on something great! I've been looking at craft/DIY subs too, but I haven't commited to one yet haha


 Currently I'm only subbed to Ipsy. I subbed in time for the April bag, then cancelled... then resubbed for the July bag and have been subbed ever since. I've loved every bag I've gotten from Ipsy and it has been my "cinderella slipper" when it comes to subs



. I had BB but wasn't really getting anything I liked or used, and couldn't justify continuing to pay $10.00 a month for it. I had GB but that was just rather pricey and I had too many bad experiences. I tried Beauty Army and Sample Society but cancelled both because I just wasn't feeling those.  Myglam was my very first sub and when I resubbed,  I saw no reason to cancel again. Instead, I cancelled everything else, lol! I can't wait to see what 2013 holds and can't wait for some sneak peeks!


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 26, 2012)

Excited to see the January bag!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 26, 2012)

Subbing to this thread! I can't wait for this bag!!!


----------



## lovelywhim (Dec 26, 2012)

I so excited for January's bag! Ipsy hasn't disappointed me at all recently!


----------



## GinaM (Dec 26, 2012)

I cancelled Ipsy earlier this year after the Feb bag and just rejoined in November.  I have LOVED both bags so far after rejoining!!!  BB is so not excitin anymore but the points keep me staying.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 26, 2012)

I have absolutely loved the Nov and Dec bags, but I think if they do another eyeliner/lipgloss combo I may have to consider cancelling.  I don't want to.  I looooove Ipsy.  If they do either a lip pencil or a blush I'll be ecstatic!


----------



## lasita (Dec 26, 2012)

I get birchbox and Ipsy, but been thinking bout canceling birchbox. I love Ipsy though!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 26, 2012)

I hope I get my January bag!  Still no sign of December's


----------



## morre22 (Dec 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see sneak peeks!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have absolutely loved the Nov and Dec bags, but I think if they do another eyeliner/lipgloss combo I may have to consider cancelling.  I don't want to.  I looooove Ipsy.  If they do either a lip pencil or a blush I'll be ecstatic!


 Agreed on the liner/gloss combo!  Three times in three months is already getting ridiculous, especially when at least two of those months had black liner going to everyone, and some people got it *three* months in a row.  It's getting really boring really quickly.  I'm crossing my fingers for an emerald pencil (liquid and I don't have a good history) liner -- preferably metallic -- especially since emerald is Pantone's color of the year for 2013, and there have *got* to be some fantastic emerald liners on the way from pretty much every company that pays attention to color trends soon.  Ooh!  Or a chunky shimmery emerald shadow pencil.  That would be amazing, too.  And I really dread plumping glosses.  Those are very much *not* for me.  I'm not a blush person, either.  I'm wondering if they might do a fresh start/back to basics theme with not so much on the makeup side of things this time around.  Maybe a moisturizing facial mask and/or a heavy-duty hand cream and/or body oil because, hi, winter = dry dry *dry*.  Or maybe a lip scrub.


----------



## Nickster (Dec 27, 2012)

Any spoilers yet?


----------



## Jackiee21 (Dec 27, 2012)

has anyone noticed that on Ipsy.com when you go to "my account" it says - 

*Subscription Details:* 

*Glam Bag* Monthly Subscription $10.00 + tax / month *Free shipping* cancel subscription 

*Are they charging for tax now?! or am I misreading it.*


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 27, 2012)

Do you live in California? If so they might be collecting tax on it due to California laws.


----------



## Jackiee21 (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you live in California? If so they might be collecting tax on it due to California laws.


 yep! I live in California. Ugh If they are collecting taxes then that sucks!


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 27, 2012)

JANUARY GLAM BAG SNEAK PEEK #1:
 

Ushering in the new year with perfect skin with this miracle moisturizer from Morocco!





Cute lining, I wonder if that's the January bag? It looks like there is a pattern of some sort on the outside.


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> JANUARY GLAM BAG SNEAK PEEK #1:
> 
> ...


 WOW! Already! Moraccan Oil?


----------



## diana16 (Dec 27, 2012)

could it be...





 Indie Lee Moisturizing Oil


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> could it be...
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Dec 27, 2012)

Ooh, I love this sort of thing, especially in the winter! This bodes well for my hope of fresh start/winter care stuff. That's a pretty common container for this type of product, so it could be one of several brands, but I am happy to try any of them.


----------



## diana16 (Dec 27, 2012)

I has received several from Beauty Army in Lavender, and i loved it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jnm9jem (Dec 27, 2012)

I think it is josie maran - it looks identical to the bottle they sent out in the New Beauty Test Tube.





photo credit: qvc.com


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 27, 2012)

I was just checking in for spoilers.




  I would love a scented oil!


----------



## diana16 (Dec 27, 2012)

ooooh it does look exactly like josie maran, the indie lee looks more thinner and taller


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 27, 2012)

I am not terribly excited about this sneak peek, just because I have a lot of that particular product by different brands already.

I would be more interested in the Indie Lee scented ones than Josie Maran though...but I think that bottle looks more like the Josie bottle. 

BUT if it's the to-go bottle Josie offers, it alone retails fro $14 so more than pays for the bag already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry cant find the spoiler option:/


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> JANUARY GLAM BAG SNEAK PEEK #1:
> 
> ...


 What I wrote is in the spoiler at the bottom!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 27, 2012)

Welp I'm already excited for this bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They're making my choice between keeping them or Birchbox difficult, I feel like I can't justify $20 a month on beauty products but they're both so good for different reasons.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 27, 2012)

Got this in an email. They confirmed what brand it is


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 27, 2012)

Well I just got an email saying exactly what the product is.. my stupid iPad won't let me use a spoiler, so if you want to know go check your email! EDIT: haha prachisrk beat me to it! thanks!


----------



## diana16 (Dec 27, 2012)

i love both birchbx and ipsy! BB gives me mostly skin care and hair products while i get makeup with ipsy great combination for me


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 27, 2012)

Does it have a scent??


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 27, 2012)

How do you all get those sneak peek emails???? I never get them!


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 27, 2012)

I cancelled so they email to let me know they have spots open for Jan! HTH  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah I had 2 accounts and I cancelled one, so they send me emails to lure me back.



> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cancelled so they email to let me know they have spots open for Jan! HTH


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Dec 27, 2012)

I loved the indie lee lavender oil that I got in beauty army about 5 months ago it did wonders to my cuticles and my nails grew so strong.. and then I got the julep one in a mystery box and since it was a full size I used it in my hair and loved it .. so im all good w/ getting argan oil i love the stuff... and I in a sense not spending alot getting it in different boxs that stuff can be pretty pricey

Edit: Whited out for spoilers


----------



## lovelywhim (Dec 27, 2012)

Yay! I'm so happy that we're getting the Josie Maran oil! I have been wanting to check out that brand for a while now.


----------



## jnm9jem (Dec 27, 2012)

I am already so excited for this bag!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 27, 2012)

I got the full preview pics in the email!













I don't think I need more hair oil at the moment... orz
Mostly I unsubbed for now because I'm moving and have waaay too much stuff and haven't been nearly as impressed the last two months as October. Also, there's only so many black eyeliners and lipglosses I want, as people have said. ^^;; If they release something super awesome that I have to have, I'd reconsider it, but for the moment, I'm not going to resub for Jan.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the full preview pics in the email!
> 
> ...


 

Josie Maran oil is not just for your hair, that's for your face and nails as well. Test Tube sent it out in one of the last tubes (I think QVC)... I have it but haven't used it.

http://www.josiemarancosmetics.com/shop/purearganoil/organic-argan-oil


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I cancelled so they email to let me know they have spots open for Jan! HTH


 Genius! Thank you


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 27, 2012)

This is an amazing product!  It's one of my holy grail products.  I'm not product loyal and rarely buy anything more than once or twice at the most.  I've been using this for over a year now and my skin glows.  Before this I'd NEVER consider going out of the house without foundation.  I have very sensitive, combination skin and this has done wonders for me!  This appears to be a .25oz bottle (worth about $7) which will last a long time.  I would recommend trying this a few nights a week before bed.  Just lighlty "press" in 5 or 6 drops on slightly damp skin (Anymore and you're wasting it.  It goes on much easier if you lightly towel dry and apply ASAP!).  I have super sensitive eyes and use a few drops under my eyes, and on my eyelids.  I'm 34 and started having dry creases (crows feet!) last year and this has made them disappear!  You can use it on hair and body too but after trying it muliple way I use it strictly for my face/eyes and rub any leftover on my palms onto my cuticles and nails.  If you have dry skin you could also mix a drop or two in your foundation for a moisturizing glow, the bronze one is great for doing this in the summer!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Dec 27, 2012)

I was using this as a facial moisturizer and it was amazing. My boyfriend started to do the same so I had to try to hide it.....he now uses something else nd I should begin using this again. I was using the Kiehls oil free lotion they sent (for summer) but I think I'll switch back. I love this stuff. I hope that star bag is the bag for January. The bags keep getting better. No matter how much stuff I have or overwhelmed with makeup and beauty products I get, I won't ever cancel Myglam


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was using this as a facial moisturizer and it was amazing. My boyfriend started to do the same so I had to try to hide it.....he now uses something else
> hiding the good stuff from the bf  lol


----------



## wadedl (Dec 27, 2012)

Finally signed up for ipsy/my glam again. I got the Josie Maran Argan Oil e-mail. I like it under my moisturizer in the winter.  I signed up for the worst bag they had and then my wallet was stolen and they could not update credit cards back then.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm excited by the spoiler! I've heard great things about that product and have some foils a Sephora employee threw in my bag at checkout. Perfect for winter skin. Yes, on the bag, definitely looks cute from the little bit I can spy. So long as I don't get another black liner, I'm good. I'd also love to see a cream blush or lipstick for a change. Fingers crossed! Lol..


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 27, 2012)

Excited to get the Argan oil! I've tried it for hair but not for my face before!


----------



## cmello (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is an amazing product!  It's one of my holy grail products.  I'm not product loyal and rarely buy anything more than once or twice at the most.  I've been using this for over a year now and my skin glows.  Before this I'd NEVER consider going out of the house without foundation.  I have very sensitive, combination skin and this has done wonders for me!  This appears to be a .25oz bottle (worth about $7) which will last a long time.  I would recommend trying this a few nights a week before bed.  Just lighlty "press" in 5 or 6 drops on slightly damp skin (Anymore and you're wasting it.  It goes on much easier if you lightly towel dry and apply ASAP!).  I have super sensitive eyes and use a few drops under my eyes, and on my eyelids.  I'm 34 and started having dry creases (crows feet!) last year and this has made them disappear!  You can use it on hair and body too but after trying it muliple way I use it strictly for my face/eyes and rub any leftover on my palms onto my cuticles and nails.  If you have dry skin you could also mix a drop or two in your foundation for a moisturizing glow, the bronze one is great for doing this in the summer!


 wow thanks for the tips.. excited to try it!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 27, 2012)

MzKayleeJames you have me VERY excited sbout this product.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 27, 2012)

I have never used this on my skin so I'm happy to try it!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 27, 2012)

ooo, I am SO in. So SO in.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Dec 27, 2012)

Im excited to try it on my face .. Ive been using it on my nails and they have grown super fast and strong.. and i use to bite my nails down to the grit seeing the transformation and how nice my nails look i love it


----------



## lasita (Dec 27, 2012)

My face is already so oily :-( not excited for this. I guess I can use it on my nails though.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lasita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My face is already so oily :-( not excited for this. I guess I can use it on my nails though.


 It's counter-intuitive, but sometimes what oily skin needs is actually *more* oil.  The key is finding the *right* oil.  See, what can happen is that your skin thinks it's too dry, so it produces more oil, especially if you use stuff to get rid of the oil your skin is currently producing.  Stripping that oil away just kicks the oil production into overdrive.  If you can find the right facial oil, it can balance your skin to the point where the oil production shifts into balance, et voila!  No more super oily skin.  I've had friends with oily skin who changed to the oil cleansing method (it's usually just a mix of castor and either sunflower or olive oil.  No soap, no cleanser, no astringent), and their skin magically became normal after a week or two.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 28, 2012)

While I haven't used this brand specifically, I can also attest to the great things the general product can do for your skin!

I have been using argan oil on my face and around my eyes in the mornings for a month now and I keep getting compliments on how great my skin looks! Glowy and soft and my breakouts have lessened considerably.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's counter-intuitive, but sometimes what oily skin needs is actually *more* oil.  The key is finding the *right* oil.  See, what can happen is that your skin thinks it's too dry, so it produces more oil, especially if you use stuff to get rid of the oil your skin is currently producing.  Stripping that oil away just kicks the oil production into overdrive.  If you can find the right facial oil, it can balance your skin to the point where the oil production shifts into balance, et voila!  No more super oily skin.  I've had friends with oily skin who changed to the oil cleansing method (it's usually just a mix of castor and either sunflower or olive oil.  No soap, no cleanser, no astringent), and their skin magically became normal after a week or two.


 I have oily skin and always felt like it's a curse! I recently started using Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter soap with Argan Oil (purchased at Walgreens) to cleanse my face, then I moisturize afterwards with good ol' organic coconut oil. Sounds like a lot of oil for someone with oily skin to use but it definitely has regulated my face and has calmed the oil production... ALOT! I agree, you have to find the right facial oil so make sure it's an oil that absorbs into your skin rather than an oil that just sits on the skin looking greasy.

I'm really looking forward to getting this Josie Maran product to use for my hair and to try out on my face. I used to have a bottle of argan oil that I used for my hair but never thought to use it on my face. Now I regret giving it away to my friend *cries*, LOL!


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 28, 2012)

JANUARY GLAM BAG SNEAK PEEK #2:
Take an instant vacation with this tropically scented body butter!


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm thinking Love and Toast? That's what the packaging reminds me of.

ETA: Nevermind looks like other people figured out it's Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange.


----------



## tameloy (Dec 28, 2012)

> I'm thinking Love and Toast?


 It's Pacifica Blood Orange...I have some of it!


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's Pacifica Blood Orange...I have some of it!


 Ooo I love Blood Orange, but it's not very winter-y. I did see that Ipsy posted a status on Facebook a few days ago that said "Winter's almost over..." so maybe they're already living in the Spring lol. Because I'm pretty sure Winter just _started_ a week ago!


----------



## bakeitup (Dec 28, 2012)

YESSSSSSS I LOVE THAT LOTION! I always steal some at sephora lol. not really. I just always test it out.


----------



## tameloy (Dec 28, 2012)

It smells amazing. The only thing I don't like is that the scent changes a little after you put it on.


----------



## jnm9jem (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok, I am getting really excited about this bag!!!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 28, 2012)

Citrus is totally winter-y! That's really when all the tangelos, satsumas, blood oranges (i have particularly fond memories of blood orange kamikazes in january in the mid-90s), etc. are in season. This is really shaping up to be a great bag for me.


----------



## teegardenbr (Dec 28, 2012)

So excited for the oil!! This will be my first Ipsy bag. Yay!


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Citrus is totally winter-y! That's really when all the tangelos, satsumas, blood oranges (i have particularly fond memories of blood orange kamikazes in january in the mid-90s), etc. are in season. This is really shaping up to be a great bag for me.


 Citrus = summer for me. But I'm a New England girl so maybe that's why. We drink our liquor straight during the winter to keep us warm.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Dec 28, 2012)

I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm excited about their sneaks already!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 28, 2012)

I hope you ladies don't mind but I changed the title and added (SPOILERS) in the event some people don't use spoiler tags.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So far sneak peek #1 and #2 are showing GOOD products however I have to admit that I'm not sure if I'm excited - yet - for this bag. One one hand I'm tired of eyeliners, lip glosses and mascaras. I've been going through my stuff last night in an attempt to organize things and I have almost 20 different mascaras - things I've bought, things I've received in my subscriptions, things I get as free samples from Ulta or Sephora. I just gave a few away to my daughters last night because I'll NEVER finish all these mascaras. Lip glosses.... omg... way too many in a variety of colors...

What I would love to see:


Blush. Not blush sheets but blush - cream or powder.
Lip liner. Surprisingly I have less than a half dozen lip liners. I need to separate my lip liners from my eye liners to be sure though.
Moisturizers. I know some people hate getting skin care however I don't mind moisturizers because it's the one thing I tend to really run out on and never seem to find any in the stores that I like.


----------



## tameloy (Dec 28, 2012)

> I hope you ladies don't mind but I changed the title and added (SPOILERS) in the event some people don't use spoiler tags.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So far sneak peek #1 and #2 are showing GOOD products however I have to admit that I'm not sure if I'm excited - yet - for this bag. One one hand I'm tired of eyeliners, lip glosses and mascaras. I've been going through my stuff last night in an attempt to organize things and I have almost 20 different mascaras - things I've bought, things I've received in my subscriptions, things I get as free samples from Ulta or Sephora. I just gave a few away to my daughters last night because I'll NEVER finish all these mascaras. Lip glosses.... omg... way too many in a variety of colors... What I would love to see:
> Blush. Not blush sheets but blush - cream or powder.
> Lip liner. Surprisingly I have less than a half dozen lip liners. I need to separate my lip liners from my eye liners to be sure though.
> Moisturizers. I know some people hate getting skin care however I don't mind moisturizers because it's the one thing I tend to really run out on and never seem to find any in the stores that I like.


 I agree. I'm swimming in eyeliners right now, but seriously lacking in the lipliner dept. I would love to see some blush too. I'm almost done with all my moisturizer samples now too, believe it or not! I was just thinking how I could use another one right now.


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 28, 2012)

I wouldn't mind eyeliner if it came in a form other than writing implement.


----------



## missyjluver (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope you ladies don't mind but I changed the title and added (SPOILERS) in the event some people don't use spoiler tags.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Totally agree with the lip liner part! Come on ipsy we are pouring our hearts out for some lip liners!!


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope you ladies don't mind but I changed the title and added (SPOILERS) in the event some people don't use spoiler tags.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Perfect Variety Zadi


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 28, 2012)

: I'm tempted to resub for the argan oil (darn you ladies for making my mouth drool over it lol... still looking for my perfect face thing) but I really  have enough lotions at this point.... It is more cost effective if I just wanted to try the argan oil, but I might be able to bum it off someone in the trades instead. Sigh. I'll probably cave int he end again anyway


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 28, 2012)

Cancelled.. at least for this month. First two spoilers aren't striking my fancy.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was using this as a facial moisturizer and it was amazing. My boyfriend started to do the same so I had to try to hide it.....he now uses something else nd I should begin using this again. I was using the Kiehls oil free lotion they sent (for summer) but I think I'll switch back. I love this stuff.
> 
> I hope that star bag is the bag for January. The bags keep getting better. No matter how much stuff I have or overwhelmed with makeup and beauty products I get, I won't ever cancel Myglam


 It's so funny how men can pick the best products in a second, love that you diverted him to something else.  I had to figure out a way to start getting more lotions and creams because I started using them on my husband too and wouldn't you know, he has no idea which cost more by just looking at them but after using them he ends up loving the most expensive ones.  We live in the tropics so I think the creams are good for his skin, I have him using SPF during the day too, lots of people here have had problems with skin cancer so I'm especially careful.

I love that the Josie Maran Argan Oil is fair trade and supports women.  I've been to Morocco and watched women hand crush the roasted argan kernels to make the oil and it was fascinating how they did it with basically a bowl that is a mortar and pestle in their laps.  I've been babying the bottle I bought there, I'm always glad to get some more, especially when I know the company I'm buying it from is taking care of the women producing it.  It's also 100% organic and cruelty free.  This is what their website has to say about the women working to extract the oil that they bottle. 

 
In 2002, the Moroccan government helped establish female cooperatives to manufacture Argan Oil. These programs provide women of rural Morocco with a steady income, a fair wage, good working conditions, as well as literacy and other education classes. Perhaps most importantly, the co-ops give women a keen sense of empowerment in this traditionally male-dominated society.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 28, 2012)

I am excited about sneak peek #2!! Just what I need for winter!

I also agree that I'd love blush and more moisturizers...no lipliner for me though! Never ever use it, and I have gotten several of them from subs already that haven't been touched, so it'd be a waste.

Really, I'll be happy with anything that isn't lipgloss, lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh lord, why do I ever look at Ipsy's facebook? People irritate me to no end. Only to sneak peek #2 and people are already throwing a fit about "NO MAKEUP??"


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh lord, why do I ever look at Ipsy's facebook? People irritate me to no end. Only to sneak peek #2 and people are already throwing a fit about "NO MAKEUP??"


 LOL Yup. I'm actually some what relieved there isn't any makeup - yet. No more mascara and eyeliners! LOL Least not for a while. Personally I'm burnt out on mascara and eyeliners and lip glosses.


----------



## Loladevil (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol, I don't mind more lip products but I'm well stocked on gloss, received the Benefit 6-gloss set for Christmas and last night used my Sephora gift cards and came home with the 6pc Buxom lip set


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 28, 2012)

I like getting makeup (though if I never see a gloss again I will survive, I have an entire Glossybox full of glosses I've gotten just from subs...though everyone else seems to get a lot of mascaras and I NEVER do so Ill take more of those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) but I thought the entire point of these subs was to get and try a variety of different things.

It's not a lipgloss and liner of the month club, it's a beauty product subscription! Yeesh!  As long as they send me good products, I feel they've done what they've promised.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm definitely in agreement with lip liners and blush but I think my ultimate dream bag would have to be:

travel sized porefessional primer from Benefit

a nice floral or citrusy rollerball perfume

a single matte peachy pink blush

a kabuki brush

Nyx jumbo eye or lip pencil

This type of bag would make me faint... repeatedly, LOL!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm definitely in agreement with lip liners and blush but I think my ultimate dream bag would have to be:
> 
> ...


 I would loooove a rollerball fragrance (citrus or vanilla for me, please) an an NYX jumbo lip pencil!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 28, 2012)

I did write to them asking for a NYX jumbo lip pencil - they are awesome bases for lip products or can be used on their own! 

I would love a roller ball (floral/citrusy scent would be great - I hate smelling like food)

I'm still wanting to see a cute hair accessory (a jeweled bobby pin or something like that)


----------



## missyjluver (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would loooove a rollerball fragrance (citrus or vanilla for me, please) an an NYX jumbo lip pencil!


 Totally agree with the NYX jumbo lip pencil!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm thinking the body butter *and* a perfume rollerball might be too much fragrance and not enough variety in one bag.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did write to them asking for a NYX jumbo lip pencil - they are awesome bases for lip products or can be used on their own!
> 
> ...


 I love your idea of a hair accessory!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 28, 2012)

Me too- I would luv luv a jeweled Bobbie pin- everyone luvs a little bling !!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 28, 2012)

Just read the FB comments... I love that there are people complaining about people complaining about people complaining. Ipsy finally commented saying that "due to feedback from the community" (I.e. all of us saying no moe lipgloss!) they're mixing it up and sending all-new stuff this month. I think the sneak peeks are awesome so far! I've never tried either product, and I'm glad Ipsy is expanding my horizons!


----------



## katcole (Dec 28, 2012)

I stopped subscribing to BB because I didnt want hand creams, body stuff but I guess I will still hang on and see what else we are going to get


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I stopped subscribing to BB because I didnt want hand creams, body stuff but I guess I will still hang on and see what else we are going to get


 Have you tried Starlooks? Ipsy does do a pretty good job of sending out lots of makeup, but they have always sent out other things too, and I think we have to remember that makeup samples are harder to get from companies than other samples, so we can't get too used to all or mostly makeup bags...but Starlooks is all makeup (only their brand, but it s really nice stuff).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just read the FB comments... I love that there are people complaining about people complaining about people complaining. Ipsy finally commented saying that "due to feedback from the community" (I.e. all of us saying no moe lipgloss!) they're mixing it up and sending all-new stuff this month. I think the sneak peeks are awesome so far! I've never tried either product, and I'm glad Ipsy is expanding my horizons!


 That's what I like about MUT and why I generally avoid the company FB pages...I get so frustrated that people are just never pleased. We complain here, sure, but to me, most of the posts here are more truly conversational than just whining because we didn't get $500 worth of high end full sized makeup in our $10 glam bag (yes, I'm exaggerating, but I really do wonder what exactly some people expect...)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 28, 2012)

Agreed! Plus, we tend to offer solutions to what we perceive as problems (for ex. too many lipglosses, but a pencil would be lovely!) instead of just whining. I've yet to be disappointed. Not sure if that just means I have low standards, but I'm thrilled with a 2.5 oz lotion sample instead of a super high end foil packet!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Agreed! Plus, we tend to offer solutions to what we perceive as problems (for ex. too many lipglosses, but a pencil would be lovely!) instead of just whining. I've yet to be disappointed. Not sure if that just means I have low standards, but I'm thrilled with a 2.5 oz lotion sample instead of a super high end foil packet!


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not thrilled yet, but I'm excited to try the oil. I have hope though, because ipsy/myglam never lets me down.


----------



## yoru (Dec 28, 2012)

This is the last bag for my annual sub and I've decided this bag will decide if I'll keep it for another year or not. I have enough samples and full size products which will last me another year but I just can't have enough ipsy bags and love the stuff I am getting!


----------



## votedreads (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't know  why everyone wants NYX....i like it, but I can get it at my drugstore.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know  why everyone wants NYX....i like it, but I can get it at my drugstore.


 NYX is not available every where. Until this year the closest place to sell NYX was three hours away OR I could order it online.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know  why everyone wants NYX....i like it, but I can get it at my drugstore.


 Well, just about anything we get in these bags can be gotten elsewhere, so that's not a consideration for me. I actually can't get NYX near me, and they make good products that I can afford to repurchase if I enjoy them, so NYX is a brand that is always welcome in bags, for me.

Some samples I like trying because the products are so far outside of my price range, the samples are the only way I will ever try them...this is true of a lot of the samples I loved from Sample Society. But others, I like because it's an economical way to try things that are obtainable to me, that may become part of my daily routine, and sometimes it's just fun stuff to play with.

For me, Sample Society, Glossybox, etc. are where I turn for more of the "serious" products, most of which are fun to try but I know I'll never buy, while Ipsy is more about the fun. Ipsy sends us good products, but they aren't usually crazy expensive or outside of my price range. I enjoy that.


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 28, 2012)

I am very excited for this upcoming month seems there is a great variation from the past couple of months.

To get rid of some of my makeup, hair, &amp; skincare samples I had accumulated I made makeup &amp; skincare bags for a couple of family members for Christmas. These were samples that I knew I would never use because either they were meant for a different skin type than mine or makeup I would never use. I made bags specially for each women if I knew they had curly hair I threw in some Miss Jessie's if they had dry skin I threw in some great dry moisturizer in there. They seriously loved them, they thought it was a sweet idea to give them these items so they could try them. 

Also, it feels great getting rid of all the items I wouldn't use. But it will not very long to starting hoarding a bunch of samples along with boxes &amp; Ipsy bags.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 28, 2012)

Earlier in the year I was swimming in moisturizer, now I have hardly any so I would love to see one of those!

The sneak peeks look good to me. People were griping about too much makeup so now they are going away from that. I hope it's just temporary!!!


----------



## votedreads (Dec 28, 2012)

hmm. I guess agree to disagree. NYX jumbo pencils are 3.00.... I like to get alittle more special items in sub boxes.  Also, zadidoll...do you have a nordstroms ? they sell nyx


----------



## votedreads (Dec 28, 2012)

I would love to see something like a chi serum from ipsy


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmm. I guess agree to disagree. NYX jumbo pencils are 3.00.... I like to get alittle more special items in sub boxes.  Also, zadidoll...do you have a nordstroms ? they sell nyx


 Nope, nearest one is two hours away. We now have an ULTA which sells NYX but they just opened this year. Prior to them opening I couldn't get my NYX fix.


----------



## macstarlite (Dec 28, 2012)

I am excited for the lotion; heard Tuscan blood orange smells great! I'd love to see.. -matte blush or bronzer sample -hair ties or a lil accessory -a lip liner or a clear lip liner. They r so handy!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## missyjluver (Dec 28, 2012)

So many requests for lip liners! Really hoping ipsy takes this into consideration


----------



## diana16 (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to see something like a chi serum from ipsy


oooh i love hair products so i wouldnt mine that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Dec 28, 2012)

I am excited for the Pacifica lotion . I like their products and have never tried this scent!  I am trying to work through my lotion stash but this looks like a great size for the purse, desk or travel!  After reading all the rave reviews I am excited for the Josie Maran Oil too!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmm. I guess agree to disagree. NYX jumbo pencils are 3.00.... I like to get alittle more special items in sub boxes.  Also, zadidoll...do you have a nordstroms ? they sell nyx


 I live in a small town so the only place I can get NYX aside from online is at Ulta at a mall about 30 minutes from me. I really like NYX products... they are affordable and the quality is amazing for the price! I personally don't care that a jumbo pencil is only a $3.00 product... it would still be a full size product that would get ALOT of use rather than a little foil packet that probably wouldn't even be enough to let me see actual results. Plus... it would still be just 1 of the 5 items in a $10.00 bag so overall, you'd still get your money's worth with it plus the rest of the items, and the bag itself


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lillybunny (Dec 28, 2012)

Honestly, I'm kind of obsessed with lip products so glosses and balms and sticks are something I love. I think they should consider including a roller ball as I love trying a new scent but the little samples don't last long at all. I wouldn't mind a beauty blender or kabuki brush... Wink wink Has anyone noticed we all generally want the same things? Lip liner, blush, etc?


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't know if this is everywhere... but the Sears in the mall by me has a pretty great makeup section and they carry NYX. !


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm excited with what we are getting so far, I haven't tried either of the 2 products in the spoilers, and so far we are getting body and skin(face) care I do think however that there should be at least one make up product, but I agree on it not being an eye liner or a lip gloss...unless it's a color eyeliner...but it's still kinda meh...I can't wait to see what else we're getting :3


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't know if this is everywhere... but the Sears in the mall by me has a pretty great makeup section and they carry NYX. !


 lol...my nearest Sears is over an hour away too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am, quite literally, working with Walmart, CVS, and Walgreens, nothing more, in this god-forsaken town. MISERABLE!!!


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 29, 2012)

ouch. I'm sorry!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 29, 2012)

I do have a Sears near me and now I will go there tomorrow to hunt down NYX wish me luck!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm soooo excited!! 



Cuz I can't get NYX elsewhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Ulta's too far D


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ouch. I'm sorry!


 I used to have a decent mall, at least, and even better shopping just a half hour away... and moving here was a hard adjustment, lmao.

Thank goodness for MUT and my subs!


----------



## yoru (Dec 29, 2012)

I live on my subs too! There's Rite Aid and CVS at walking distance but I am a Walgreens fan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Living in a ghetto place with no car is horrible. (I am an Asian female who can't drive at all)

The closest mall is in downtown but it has nothing. Not even Sephora. The nearest Sephora takes 1hr20min bus ride, so does Ulta. But because of that I have been doing well on my no buy though.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 29, 2012)

> I don't knowÂ  why everyone wants NYX....i like it, but I can get it at my drugstore.


 That is EXACTLY how I feel!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 29, 2012)

My last wander into a Sears, I saw (to my surprise) it had a make-up/cosmetics area that was mostly drugstore brands...including NYX. Maybe call your local Sears and see if they're one of the few locations that has a cosmetics department? It's worth a shot...


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 29, 2012)

My nearest shopping place for anything is over an hour away...(the only store in my town is a small grocery store.) The nearest Ulta or Sephora is over a state away so I'm stuck with slim-pickins at Walmart or online shopping...I've always wanted to try more NYX products so I'd love to get more in any sub service!


----------



## diana16 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm stuck with walmart cvs and walgreens too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but if lived close to a sephora or ulta id be so broke lol id go everyday


----------



## meaganola (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering if they might do a fresh start/back to basics theme with not so much on the makeup side of things this time around.  Maybe a moisturizing facial mask and/or a heavy-duty hand cream and/or body oil because, hi, winter = dry dry *dry*.  Or maybe a lip scrub.


 I decided to dig out my first post that listed what I was hoping for.  I'm going to squint and say the facial oil is close enough to a moisturizing facial mask for my purposes, and body butter could be considered to be close enough to hand cream/body oil.  I'm wondering if a hair treatment and/or lip scrub might be on the way.  A lip scrub with a lip stain would be good:  I don't have a huge problem with chapped lips (I use too much balm and gloss for that!), but it's a common thing in winter, but you really need to address the issue before wearing a lip stain if you don't want to look like you have some sort of weird skin condition on your lips.  It seems like it would be a good way to get another winter care item in there *and* include a makeup item that is somewhat tied to the theme.  Or instead of a scrub *and* a stain, just go with a tinted lip balm, like Burt's Bees, Alba Botanical, Nivea, or Lucy B.  My first guess/hope would be Lucy B even though it's a more-expensive product since that's a newer brand that seems to be making a push in a few different boxes lately (Birchbox, Sneakpeeq), and they could do a mini pot like Mox did for Birchbox.

Anyway.  They're taking a break on the spoilers until Wednesday, but I do think they will probably have some makeup coming because they won't be able to have a Look Challenge otherwise.  But they also said they were doing products we haven't received before.  I haven't really been paying very close attention.  What other color cosmetics could they send if they wanted to shake things up?  Gel/cake eyeliner?  Lip stain?  

(Also, I dug out my huge jar of Tuscan Blood Orange body butter to refresh my memory of what it smells like, and it also has *berries* in it!  Raspberries and strawberries, to be precise.  It kind of reminds me of Strawberry C Monster juice from Odwalla.  I'm not sure whether that stuff still exists or was made outside of the Seattle area, but I drank a *lot* of that stuff when I was in college.  Love it.  Since I already have several jars of Pacifica body butters in various scents due to their last -- most recent one *and* the last one they were apparently ever going to have -- warehouse sale, I have enough jars for a year, but I'm always looking for smallish tubes of creams/lotions to toss in my purse/bag/desk, even if it's something I already have in a larger size.)


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, this is me, except my nearest Ulta or place I can find NYX, period is about an hour and a half away, and with the hours I work, I make that trip maybe once a year...bah! lol. But I don't care if a product isn't high end or super expensive, as long as I feel the bag was a good value, and I can and will use the things I got, I'm happy!
> ...


That's EXACTLY why I canceled BB. I can use a $3.00 jumbo pencil for a year, where a foil packet of $100 face cream will be gone instantly.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's EXACTLY why I canceled BB. I can use a $3.00 jumbo pencil for a year, where a foil packet of $100 face cream will be gone instantly.


 That's a great point! I like NYX and I can't get it anywhere(that might change now tho XD)


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 29, 2012)

As far as NYX, I live in a very urban area with lots of stores. I do have access to NYX  locally and I still love to get them. I think it is because I am not disappointed with their products or size so even if it is not too expensive it is definitely useful and fun.


----------



## Nella McSmith (Dec 29, 2012)

I would adore some eye wrinkle cream for target areas. I know IPSY isn't famous for stuff like that, but due to all the wonderful lip gloss sets on sale at Christmas, I'm good for a few years. *I splurged on the Lorac Sweet Temptations, Bare Minerals Moxie AND the Stila, so yeah* But I do look for other facial items *such as target wrinkle cream*. Of course, being older, I'm probably a minority. I do love this bag, though. I've found several favorites that I will reorder. The Bodybuilder mascara and my Bare minerals lip gloss being my favorites. I could do without anymore full sized eyeliner. That stuff lasts too long...but it's a good regift. that's where my UD of the last bag went. And for $10, really it's insanely good no matter what they throw my way. It annoys me when people think that everything should be an exact fit for them. A sample service is just that. Samples.

NYX: I live in a rural area and nobody sales it. I've been buying my NYX pigs off Ebay for years.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 29, 2012)

I live in a fairly rural area as well... an hour drive to the nearest Ulta and/or Sephora (and the Sephora is in a JCP at the mall).  If I want a "real" Sephora store, I have to drive an hour and a half in another direction entirely! So these subs are pretty awesome for me finding new stuff.  And I agree with the ppl above, I'll be using my NYX pigment for a long time - it's useful, it's pretty, and who cares if it's a $3 product?  That just means I can afford to buy it again when I run out.  And when I did go to the "big city" for holiday shopping, I stopped in at Ulta and got 5 more colors!  

Although, a developing area about 20 minutes away has an "Ulta- Coming Soon" sign up in a plaza... my wallet is already starting to whimper


----------



## lillybunny (Dec 29, 2012)

Whatever we get, I hope it's good! This is my birth month and so my bday is just around the corner. I actually got Ipsy as a Christmas gift last year, and since its month by month my mom will have to cancel it at some point... Until then I'm pretty in love with the Ipsy bags I have seen as opposed to the gloomy birchboxes I received.


----------



## kat46 (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am very excited for this upcoming month seems there is a great variation from the past couple of months.
> 
> ...


 I did the same thing! I didn't have the funds to buy gifts, but I had plenty of unused samples. I was afraid they wouldn't be well received but I was totally wrong! They were very well received 



  So anything I get that I wont use is going in a box for future gifting.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided to dig out my first post that listed what I was hoping for.  I'm going to squint and say the facial oil is close enough to a moisturizing facial mask for my purposes, and body butter could be considered to be close enough to hand cream/body oil.  I'm wondering if a hair treatment and/or lip scrub might be on the way.*  A lip scrub *with a lip stain would be good:  I don't have a huge problem with chapped lips (I use too much balm and gloss for that!), but it's a common thing in winter, but you really need to address the issue before wearing a lip stain if you don't want to look like you have some sort of weird skin condition on your lips.  It seems like it would be a good way to get another winter care item in there *and* include a makeup item that is somewhat tied to the theme.  Or instead of a scrub *and* a stain, just go with a tinted lip balm, like Burt's Bees, Alba Botanical, Nivea, or Lucy B.  My first guess/hope would be Lucy B even though it's a more-expensive product since that's a newer brand that seems to be making a push in a few different boxes lately (Birchbox, Sneakpeeq), and they could do a mini pot like Mox did for Birchbox.
> 
> Anyway.  *They're taking a break on the spoilers until Wednesday*, but I do think they will probably have some makeup coming because they won't be able to have a Look Challenge otherwise.  But they also said they were doing products we haven't received before.  I haven't really been paying very close attention.  What other color cosmetics could they send if they wanted to shake things up?  Gel/cake eyeliner?  Lip stain?


 YES YES YES to a lip scrub - i suffer from chapped lips (I work in a hospital - so the air is crazy dry and I'm often running around like crazy and forget I have a balm in my pocket) - I also have a hard time finding one that works all the time!

Nooooooo - I can't wait until Wednesday! 



  (lol)


----------



## amandak88 (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, this is me, except my nearest Ulta or place I can find NYX, period is about an hour and a half away, and with the hours I work, I make that trip maybe once a year...bah! lol. But I don't care if a product isn't high end or super expensive, as long as I feel the bag was a good value, and I can and will use the things I got, I'm happy!
> ...


 I think you really described my feelings with this post! The closest Sephora to me is almost 3 hours away and closest Ulta is an hour and a half. I don't always like ordering products online because the return process can be a pain if you end up not liking it! This is why I almost always end up buying drugstore products over high end because I can physically look at the product and see if it will work. 

I would love to see a NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in a future bag. That is the one NYX product that I absolutely want! I haven't been too fond of some of the other NYX products in past glam bags, but I do like that it is has given me exposure to a brand that I otherwise would not have known about. And I would be interested in seeing more from this brand!

Also, I live in a town that doesn't even have a Walgreens. Just Rite Aid and CVS. So I'm instantly jealous of anyone that has easy access to that store! Haha!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 29, 2012)

Uh oh Zadi, Meg says the blood orange lotion has raspberries!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 30, 2012)

aqua (water), caprylic/capric triglyceride, stearic acid (vegetable source), glycerin (vegetable source), fragrance (Pacificaâ€™s own perfume blend with natural and essential oils), carthamus tinctorius (safflower) seed oil, glyceryl stearate (vegetable source), butyrospermum parkii (shea) butter, stearyl alcohol (grain), polysorbate 60, mango butter, prunus amygdalus dulcis (almond) seed oil, rosa canina (rose hip) seed oil, organic aloe barbadensis (aloe vera) leaf juice, organic cucumis sativus (cucumber) fruit extract, organic arnica montana flower extract, organic chamomile flower extract, organic white tea extract, anacyclus, pyrethrum root extract, phenoxyethanol, benzyl alcohol, potassium sorbate, tocopherol, tocopheryl acetate, sodium carbomer, citric acid, betacarotene.
It doesn't specifically state in the ingredients that there is actual raspberries in it HOWEVER I will be passing on this onto one of my girls to give as a gift to one of their friends since I won't take the chance. Sucks being allergic to raspberries.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 30, 2012)

What Zadi says!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL Yup. I'm actually some what relieved there isn't any makeup - yet. No more mascara and eyeliners! LOL Least not for a while. Personally I'm burnt out on mascara and eyeliners and lip glosses.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 30, 2012)

I want a mascara!!! I missed out on the Benefit and my Balm is almost empty. I would LOVE to try theBalm's mascara for lengthening. I adored the Body Builder one.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want a mascara!!! I missed out on the Benefit and my Balm is almost empty. I would LOVE to try theBalm's mascara for lengthening. I adored the Body Builder one.


 Agreed! I never get mascara samples. It is the one product I use every single day, regardless, so I go through it quickly and more is always welcome. I always see ladies here talk about how they're swimming in mascara samples and I get jealous!

I did use my BB points to get theBalm's Tall, Dark, and Handsome and it's pretty nice but I think I prefer the Body Builder...though I might be the only one, reviews make it seem like most prefer the other. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But they're actually very similar in formula, I just prefer the Body Builder's brush...the lenghtening one has that plastic kind of brush that I don't like as well.


----------



## irisjane (Dec 30, 2012)

yay! i'm extremely excited. i was debating on getting the josie maran oil so mos def excited about that. &amp; have always wanted to try the body butters by pacifica. any info on what else will be included in the bag? woot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *irisjane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay! i'm extremely excited. i was debating on getting the josie maran oil so mos def excited about that. &amp; have always wanted to try the body butters by pacifica. any info on what else will be included in the bag? woot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They're not releasing any more sneak peeks til Wed (Jan 2nd).  I don't know how I'll wait that long... lol!  Does anyone know what size the JM Oil is? I have absolute faith that it won't be a foil packet, but considering how expensive it is, I'm guessing that it will NOT be one of the full-size items this month!

I'm so glad they're mixing it up this month, but I am hoping for at least one makeup item! Come on, Ipsy! Lip pencils! Hear our cries!


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed! I never get mascara samples. It is the one product I use every single day, regardless, so I go through it quickly and more is always welcome. I always see ladies here talk about how they're swimming in mascara samples and I get jealous!
> 
> I did use my BB points to get theBalm's Tall, Dark, and Handsome and it's pretty nice but I think I prefer the Body Builder...though I might be the only one, reviews make it seem like most prefer the other. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But they're actually very similar in formula, I just prefer the Body Builder's brush...the lenghtening one has that plastic kind of brush that I don't like as well.


 If you have a trade thread I would be more than happy to try to trade off some mascara! Lol!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed! I never get mascara samples. It is the one product I use every single day, regardless, so I go through it quickly and more is always welcome. I always see ladies here talk about how they're swimming in mascara samples and I get jealous!
> 
> I did use my BB points to get theBalm's Tall, Dark, and Handsome and it's pretty nice but I think I prefer the Body Builder...though I might be the only one, reviews make it seem like most prefer the other. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But they're actually very similar in formula, I just prefer the Body Builder's brush...the lenghtening one has that plastic kind of brush that I don't like as well.


 I get alot of mascara and lip products, but I never get any blush or bronzer!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> aqua (water), caprylic/capric triglyceride, stearic acid (vegetable source), glycerin (vegetable source), fragrance (Pacificaâ€™s own perfume blend with natural and essential oils), carthamus tinctorius (safflower) seed oil, glyceryl stearate (vegetable source), butyrospermum parkii (shea) butter, stearyl alcohol (grain), polysorbate 60, mango butter, prunus amygdalus dulcis (almond) seed oil, rosa canina (rose hip) seed oil, organic aloe barbadensis (aloe vera) leaf juice, organic cucumis sativus (cucumber) fruit extract, organic arnica montana flower extract, organic chamomile flower extract, organic white tea extract, anacyclus, pyrethrum root extract, phenoxyethanol, benzyl alcohol, potassium sorbate, tocopherol, tocopheryl acetate, sodium carbomer, citric acid, betacarotene.
> It doesn't specifically state in the ingredients that there is actual raspberries in it HOWEVER I will be passing on this onto one of my girls to give as a gift to one of their friends since I won't take the chance. Sucks being allergic to raspberries.


 Crap. Almond seed oil. That's a no go for me. :-(


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 30, 2012)

> They're not releasing any more sneak peeks til Wed (Jan 2nd). Â I don't know how I'll wait that long... lol! Â Does anyone know what size the JM Oil is? I have absolute faith that it won't be a foil packet, but considering how expensive it is, I'm guessing that it will NOT be one of the full-size items this month! I'm so glad they're mixing it up this month, but I am hoping for at least one makeup item! Come on, Ipsy! Lip pencils! Hear our cries!


 I don't know the size for certain but it looks exactly like the bottle I received in a bronzing set and it was .25oz. I get the .5oz normally and it lasts me several months. But I only use it a few nights a weeks on my face and eyes. Hope this helps,


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 30, 2012)

If anyone's thinking of using the "Ipsy" code on Urban Decay I'd suggest ordering tonight or tomorrow! I just ordered and they have their shipping dept closed till tomorrow. Looks like they closed for inventory from 12/19-12/30. But as a thank you anyone who orders through the 31st gets a free deluxe sample of their curling mascara, 24/7 eye pencil and eye primer potion. Plus they are still giving the samples of the naked BB. And free shipping on all orders at $35....Plus the sample Ipsy bag! I ordered the mystery bag that has the sample size mascara, deslick setting spray, 24/7 eye pencil, and full size lip junkie in Naked. So I'm getting 3 mascara a and 3 eye pencils! And I got the black velvet lashes....can't wait to try them! So lots of extras if you hurry!!!!!


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 30, 2012)

The plastic brushs are my fav!!!!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 30, 2012)

I got the mystery bag and naked gloss. Had no idea a full size gloss was in the mystery bag. Fail. Lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know the size for certain but it looks exactly like the bottle I received in a bronzing set and it was .25oz. I get the .5oz normally and it lasts me several months. But I only use it a few nights a weeks on my face and eyes. Hope this helps,


 Thank you! Exactly the info I was looking for! 



> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If anyone's thinking of using the "Ipsy" code on Urban Decay I'd suggest ordering tonight or tomorrow! I just ordered and they have their shipping dept closed till tomorrow. Looks like they closed for inventory from 12/19-12/30. But as a thank you anyone who orders through the 31st gets a free deluxe sample of their curling mascara, 24/7 eye pencil and eye primer potion. Plus they are still giving the samples of the naked BB. And free shipping on all orders at $35....Plus the sample Ipsy bag! I ordered the mystery bag that has the sample size mascara, deslick setting spray, 24/7 eye pencil, and full size lip junkie in Naked. So I'm getting 3 mascara a and 3 eye pencils! And I got the black velvet lashes....can't wait to try them! So lots of extras if you hurry!!!!!


 Oh my gosh... I love you and hate you for telling me this... I'm a sucker for Gift with Purchases... and this made my day!  I got the Mystery Bag ($16), and the Deluxe Shadow Box (sale - $19) which exactly add up to $35, so I got free shipping, and....

Sample BB Cream (I was totes jealous of all the Ipsy ladies that got this... now I'll have some of my very own!

Sample Supercurl Mascara

Sample Eyeshadow Card

Sample Eyeshadow Primer

Sample Mini 24/7 Eyeliner (kinda scared of the random color, but... FREE!)

AND the Ipsy Travel Bag!!!!!

Ok, I just love you now. Totally worth it.  And both the products I bought were worth way more... "over $45" for the $16 bag, and the Shadow set was $36, so... over $80 worth of stuff, plus all the samples, for $35.  So happy right now.


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 30, 2012)

I can't get the ipsy code to apply even though I have over $40 worth of stuff in my cart, it says coupon ipsy 'not applied'...is it because I'm using a $5 off coupon as well?


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't get the ipsy code to apply even though I have over $40 worth of stuff in my cart, it says coupon ipsy 'not applied'...is it because I'm using a $5 off coupon as well?


 Nevermind, I just took off the $5-off code and used the ipsy one, I'll use that $5 for when shipping goes back to free at $50


----------



## dolceloure (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live on my subs too! There's Rite Aid and CVS at walking distance but I am a Walgreens fan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


  Ugh I feel you! I'm from St. Louis originally, where drugstores, Ulta and Sephora are all very close and in driving distance (10-15 minutes away), but I'm only there on holiday. The rest of the time I'm in Davis, CA...where the only places you can buy makeup are RiteAid and CVS. Oh, and Target (whose appearance apparently brought on much protesting by the townsfolk lol). No malls. No Sephoras, no Ultas. Aaand I have no car to drive myself to the nearest shops (over in Sacramento)  :-( Consequently the UPS guy knows me well on account of all my online shopping.

Oh, we *do* have a Bath &amp; Body Works, thank God. They also know me really well, since that's the only place I can get my girly shopping fixes, lol.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 30, 2012)

I know a lot of sites don't allow you to use 2 coupon codes on the same order...  Not sure about UD's particular policy, but i think you made the right decision! The Ipsy bag is definitely worth more than $5!


----------



## BagLady (Dec 30, 2012)

Not sure if this has been answered here or somwhere else, but do we know what's in the free ipsy travel bag on the urban decay site?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 30, 2012)

I think I am glad I resubbed. I dropped it in December after getting my second set of red lip gloss/black liner in three months from Ipsy. I decided I would order a Wantable box every few months instead. However,  I just dropped PopSugar and picked this back up along with Yuzen AND I can still get the Wantable box! I am excited for the oil. I used a $20 Sephora gift card to pay for a portion  of a $50 bottle of Claudile Divine Oil (smells like heaven) but it will disappear quickly I fear. The JM oil will come just in time!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure if this has been answered here or somwhere else, but do we know what's in the free ipsy travel bag on the urban decay site?


 It looks like a lip junkie, mascara sample, shadow pencil and a sample card of the primer potion


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 30, 2012)

Just placed my order! so excited!

I ordered:


A XL deslick since I love that stuff so much! ($18)
Primer potion duo! after trying so many primers, its still the best! ($22)

And I got this free:


2 mascara samples( one in the ipsy bag and the other free with purchase)
2 eye/shadow pencils ( one in the ipsy bag and the other free with purchase)
A bb cream sample
primer potion sample
eyeshadow card

Cant wait for it to come!

Question: An eyeliner is pictured on the front page, but my cart showed a shadow pencil. Any idea which we will get?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just placed my order! so excited!
> 
> ...


 Mine said "Mini Eye Pencil" which I assumed was an eyeliner.... looked skinny too, not fat like an eyeshadow pencil.  

Any idea on the color of the lipgloss in the Ipsy UD bag? I know the one in the mystery bag is Naked, hoping they're not the same color!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 30, 2012)

Omg... Why am I tempted to make a purchase when I have a ridic amount of new products- no joke I went crazy on hautelook during the balm sale. It's such an addiction that I know u ladies understand. Like last night for example I saw a thread on how to get Deborah Lippmann polishes for only $6 with free shipping on hsn- I have soooo many new polishes- a whole kitchen drawer full. So what did I do- happy birthday &amp; candy shop are on their way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I have problems!!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 30, 2012)

Found my Josie Maran 0.17 fl oz sample from Test Tube and just tried it. It's nice on my dry skin (I hate winter) but I wouldn't buy a full size bottle of it due to the cost - $48 for 1.7 fl oz. Hope what Ipsy is sending out is the same size.


----------



## puppyl0ve9 (Dec 31, 2012)

this site got me hooked on subs.

Notice - i just started a week ago or so and managed to start with birchbox and popsugar must have for december. then julep. further blog reading and google, i come across ipsy and glossybox and subbed for them as well. google is evil.

...im usually loyal to brands so these boxes with less popular names have me irked, but when these things become cheap - it doesnt hurt to try. i got my penny box from julep, and I plan to skip months from here on out unless something good comes along..

i enjoy getting packages in the mail.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *puppyl0ve9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this site got me hooked on subs.
> 
> ...


 LMAO - maybe we should put in the sign up page - "Not responsible for your subscription addictions". LOL Welcome to the club puppyl0ve9. One thing you'll quickly learn here is we're a bunch of enablers. LOL


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 31, 2012)

wow. I just read all of your posts and immediately went to urban decays website. I bought the mystery bag and eyeshadow brush, and got the free samples + the ipsy bag. I'm relatively new to the brand so I can't wait to try them all out!


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 31, 2012)

> LMAO - maybe we should put in the sign up page - "Not responsible for your subscription addictions". LOL Welcome to the club puppyl0ve9. One thing you'll quickly learn here is we're a bunch of enablers. LOL


 enablers indeed!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm working on rebuilding my eyeliner/shadow collection and expanding beyond purples, and I have a major weakness for eye pencils, *and* I have been SUPER ULTRA MEGA ANTSY to get a shimmery emerald green shadow pencil, so I ordered a 24/7 shadow pencil in Clinic (so I can *have* it already and calm down about *wanting* it) and the $16 mystery bag with the Rehab shadow pencil (I'm not huge on brown liner/shadow, but it's okay for an occasional change and to use as a base or contrast for other colors), and then I'll also get the Ipsy (if they send out the same mix pictured on the Ipsy site, I believe that's Delinquent, and I already have that shade, but I would really like one to toss in my makeup bag for touchups since deep purple is my black) and closed-for-inventory goodies.  I'm hoping for a purple, green, or blue liner pencil for the random-eyeliner-color (except Flipside because that's the one non-black UD liner I already own).


----------



## votedreads (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm working on rebuilding my eyeliner/shadow collection and expanding beyond purples, and I have a major weakness for eye pencils, *and* I have been SUPER ULTRA MEGA ANTSY to get a shimmery emerald green shadow pencil, so I ordered a 24/7 shadow pencil in Clinic (so I can *have* it already and calm down about *wanting* it) and the $16 mystery bag with the Rehab shadow pencil (I'm not huge on brown liner/shadow, but it's okay for an occasional change and to use as a base or contrast for other colors), and then I'll also get the Ipsy (if they send out the same mix pictured on the Ipsy site, I believe that's Delinquent, and I already have that shade, but I would really like one to toss in my makeup bag for touchups since deep purple is my black) and closed-for-inventory goodies.  I'm hoping for a purple, green, or blue liner pencil for the random-eyeliner-color (except Flipside because that's the one non-black UD liner I already own).


 have you ever tried NYX's slide on glide on eyeliners? exact dupe for the 24/7 ...and maybe a bit better in my opinion


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> One thing you'll quickly learn here is we're a bunch of enablers. LOL


Not me.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm hoping the lipgloss shade in the UD Ipsy bag is Midnight Cowboy. Looks like it in the pic of the bag on the Ipsy website.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just placed my order! so excited!
> 
> ...


  Before I ordered I saw a posting on facebook with someone asking what color the eye pencil would be.  Urban Decay replied that we'd all be getting the color "eggplant."  I looked all over the site (well sorta) and couldn't find a liner or shadow pencil with that name but I'm guessing it's a deep purple/plumy color....I sure hope so!  But the site says a random color in the checkout so I don't know.  But that's what facebook said so it must be true!  hahahahahaha



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine said "Mini Eye Pencil" which I assumed was an eyeliner.... looked skinny too, not fat like an eyeshadow pencil.
> 
> Any idea on the color of the lipgloss in the Ipsy UD bag? I know the one in the mystery bag is Naked, hoping they're not the same color!


  Haha!  My luck is like Jamie P's so it'll probably be the same shade!  But I hope it's a different one (fingers crossed!).  Sorry I'm such an enabler but I'm glad you ended that you love me for it, haha!  I'm a big gift with purchase fanatic.  Clinique started me down that path 15 years ago dang them!  If it's free I'm gonna find something I just HAVE to have so I can get it.  Sephora and their darn VIB/beauty insider weekly specials kill me!  I'm pretty sure I'm an official VIB at least twice this year.  :-(   I think for next year I'm gonna sign up under my alter ego too so I can get double the free goodies!  OMG, and she's gonna have an early birthday this year....thanks to the birthday gift!  I'm dying to try the Benefit "they're real!"  My friend and I joke that I need to go into rehab.  But I'm enjoying myself way too much for that!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Before I ordered I saw a posting on facebook with someone asking what color the eye pencil would be.  Urban Decay replied that we'd all be getting the color "eggplant."  I looked all over the site (well sorta) and couldn't find a liner or shadow pencil with that name but I'm guessing it's a deep purple/plumy color....I sure hope so!  But the site says a random color in the checkout so I don't know.  But that's what facebook said so it must be true!  hahahahahaha
> 
> Haha!  My luck is like Jamie P's so it'll probably be the same shade!  But I hope it's a different one (fingers crossed!).  Sorry I'm such an enabler but I'm glad you ended that you love me for it, haha!  I'm a big gift with purchase fanatic.  Clinique started me down that path 15 years ago dang them!  If it's free I'm gonna find something I just HAVE to have so I can get it.  Sephora and their darn VIB/beauty insider weekly specials kill me!  I'm pretty sure I'm an official VIB at least twice this year.  :-(   I think for next year I'm gonna sign up under my alter ego too so I can get double the free goodies!  OMG, and she's gonna have an early birthday this year....thanks to the birthday gift!  I'm dying to try the Benefit "they're real!"  My friend and I joke that I need to go into rehab.  But I'm enjoying myself way too much for that!


 I just checked out the UD FB page, they seem to have updated their answer on the liner to Rockstar (Darkest Eggplant) on the color.  I would have preferred Ransom (i'm getting the eyeshadow in the Deluxe Palette) but we can't get everything! 

When I pulled up and magnified the Ipsy page that shows a pic of the GWP, it looks the most like the UD website's pic of Midnight Cowboy.  I would LOVE it, cause after all the super-pigmented Ipsy glosses, I need more neutral ones!  And yes, much love for all of my enablers on this site!  But a lot of my makeup collection is several years old, and I'm justifying it by throwing out old colors when I find great deals on new ones! 

I just realized I'm getting FOUR samples of the eye primer! One with the eyeshadow palette, one in the Mystery Bag, one as an "extra" sample, and one in the Ipsy bag! Even if two of them are one-use, I'm still set for awhile! Yay! Oh and yeah, three mascara samples! I honestly prefer using mascara samples, as one of them will get me through the "suggested" 3 months of use, and I hate throwing away most of a full-size!  I got the They're Real in my Nov Ipsy bag, and I LOVE it... I have long lashes already, so I prefer volumizing mascaras, and this one is perfect!  I hope the Sample Gods send you one soon!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 31, 2012)

I didn't know about the ipsy bag when I ordered on the 19th. Blah. However they said they were not shipping until next year and mine arrived days later! Mystery bag was great and so was the free items. Hope the ipsy bag is great for you all!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 31, 2012)

Jamie P, did you get the Rockstar liner? or was it truly a random selection?


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 31, 2012)

Mystery bag was a mini all nighter spray, 24/7 shadow stick in a pretty gold/brown, mini curl mascara, full size naked gloss, and a sample of primer potion on a card. My extras were the BB cream sample, another mini curl mascara, a mini 24/7 liner in gunmetal, a deluxe mini primer potion, and a shadow card. No idea what's in the ipsy bag since I didn't know about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 31, 2012)

my entire order including the double gloss lol Wish I had known!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 31, 2012)

OK so the selection of the mini eyeliner is random, I bet they were just saying which liner was in the pic on the UD website.  Thank you!!! I'm so sorry you didn't know about the Ipsy bag, I had completely forgotten about it til I saw the post by MzKayleeJames.  Maybe email UD and ask them if you could still get it?


----------



## Loladevil (Dec 31, 2012)

Accckkkkk, I so need to cut my spending but couldn't resist placing an order with Urban Decay after seeing all the goodies you ladies were getting. I need to stop!


----------



## cskeiser (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Loladevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Accckkkkk, I so need to cut my spending but couldn't resist placing an order with Urban Decay after seeing all the goodies you ladies were getting. I need to stop!


     Same here... I placed an order this am too!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Dec 31, 2012)

Geez you all really are enablers lol I couldnt resist and got one too. Can't wait! !


----------



## BagLady (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like a lip junkie, mascara sample, shadow pencil and a sample card of the primer potion


 Thank You!


----------



## Cathie (Dec 31, 2012)

I think a clear lip liner would be fantastic..I could use it with any color lipstick ! I hate lipgloss..hopefully we wont get anymore of them! I would love to try the amazonixn clay powder blush too...has anyone else tried it?


----------



## tameloy (Dec 31, 2012)

Can someone simpify what one needs to do to get all these extras on the UD site? I'm finding myself getting confused going back and looking at all the older posts. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Loladevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Accckkkkk, I so need to cut my spending but couldn't resist placing an order with Urban Decay after seeing all the goodies you ladies were getting. I need to stop!


 Muahahahaha!!!! This is MzKayleeJames, JamieP, and me, forcing you all to buy!!!












That being said, WHY are there so many.... *ahem* "torture" smileys?  Also, please, tell us what you bought! Mystery Bag? Something Emerald for the new year? 

And to Miss Cathie, I have never even heard of a clear lipliner! Sounds awesome! I haven't gotten the chance to try the Amazonian clay blush, but it would be great to find it in our Ipsy bags this month!


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone simpify what one needs to do to get all these extras on the UD site? I'm finding myself getting confused going back and looking at all the older posts. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I caved to the enablers as well..

To get all the sample sizes, you order a "Mystery Bag" for $16 (I typed it in the search window to find it...) and use the cope "IPSY" at checkout....order at least $35 worth to get free shipping, I ordered the extra large de-slick spray on sale for $18 and some of the lipsticks/lipglosses are on sale for $3-$4...I ordered a lip gloss for $4 because I need another lip gloss like I need a hole in the head, lol...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 31, 2012)

Tameloy, ANY order on the UD site by end of day today gets the extra samples:  Mascara, Eye Primer*, BB Cream, Eye Pencil (and possibly an Eye Shadow card, not sure if that's still being offered)

A $25 order with the coupon code IPSY gets you all of the above samples plus the Ipsy bag with:  Mascara, Eye Primer*, Eye Pencil, Lip Gloss

A $35 order will get you all of the above, plus FREE SHIPPING (and since they charge $8 for shipping, it's pretty much worth it to bump up your order)

Many of us are playing around with orders that get us exactly to the $35 mark, to maximize savings, and one of the items a lot of us are using is the Mystery Bag ($16).  This is how some of us are getting the 3 mascara/3 eye primer number from.   I personally got the Mystery Bag ($16) and the Deluxe Palette (SALE - $19), which adds up to exactly $35.

Hope this helps!!!

*The Eye Primer in the EXTRA samples seems to be in a little tube, while the Eye Primer in the IPSY bag is a one use sample.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Dec 31, 2012)

I finally ordered the Naked palette. they had 3 samples included already, then I entered Ipsy to get the rest.


----------



## tameloy (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I caved to the enablers as well..
> ...


 Awesome...thanks!!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 31, 2012)

> Muahahahaha!!!! This is MzKayleeJames, JamieP, and me, forcing you all to buy!!! :spank: :whipping: :asskicking: That being said, WHY are there so many.... *ahem* "torture" smileys? Â Also, please, tell us what you bought! Mystery Bag? Something Emerald for the new year?Â  And to Miss Cathie, I have never even heard of a clear lipliner! Sounds awesome! I haven't gotten the chance to try the Amazonian clay blush, but it would be great to find it in our Ipsy bags this month!Â


 I literally laughed out loud when I saw those torture smileys! I'm still laughing! I wish I could figure out where to find those on my iPad. I'm lucky to find the reply button! Omg, I hope my order ships soon!!!!!! And I'm dying for the next spoiler.


----------



## tameloy (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tameloy, ANY order on the UD site by end of day today gets the extra samples:  Mascara, Eye Primer*, BB Cream, Eye Pencil (and possibly an Eye Shadow card, not sure if that's still being offered)
> 
> ...


 This helps!! Thank you!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 31, 2012)

omg damn you enablers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I so need to buy something to get this!!! I get the mystery bag+ the Ipsy bag+ 3 deluxe samples!! and I want the Deluxe Shadow Box ofc...all for $35? I have to have it!!!!!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 31, 2012)

Gabi - welcome to Enablers-R-Us. LOL


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tameloy, ANY order on the UD site by end of day today gets the extra samples:  Mascara, Eye Primer*, BB Cream, Eye Pencil (and possibly an Eye Shadow card, not sure if that's still being offered)


 it's showing me eye primer, mini pencil and bb  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but no mascara D:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy to help! ... just an FYI, though, the site is now showing only 3 extra samples (BB Cream, Eye Pencil, Eye Primer) when you put something in the basket now... not sure where the mascara and shadow card wandered off to, but they're not showing in the basket like they did last night.  If you don't get them, I'd throw a fit, because the image on the FB page says NOTHING about while supplies last!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome point! I'll complain lots XD you are right, it doesn't say that


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 31, 2012)

LOL. Totally



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gabi - welcome to Enablers-R-Us. LOL


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gabi - welcome to Enablers-R-Us. LOL


 *sigh* Lmao I know...there should be a Warning when I click on the MUT bookmarked tab on my browser: Warning: ENABLERS MIGHT MAKE YOU BUY MORE STUFF THAT YOU...*DO *NEED!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, I totally signed up for all these beauty subs thinking "great! now I don't have to buy makeup anymore!" and then I hear about all these great deals and loyalty programs and gifts with purchase and I just LOSE MY HEAD.

And by the way, Gabi, I checked out your blog! I love it!  You are so pretty!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I totally signed up for all these beauty subs thinking "great! now I don't have to buy makeup anymore!" and then I hear about all these great deals and loyalty programs and gifts with purchase and I just LOSE MY HEAD.
> 
> And by the way, Gabi, I checked out your blog! I love it!  You are so pretty!


 yup yup yup same here...the gifts with purchase get me...and the $50 limit for free shipping does too! lmao

awww you are the sweetest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you ^^ I'm glad you liked it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dolceloure (Dec 31, 2012)

Enablers indeed!! I didn't even know about any of this til I casually wandered over here, wondering if there was any talk about the January bag, lol. Now all I can think about is placing my UD order!!

Do you know how long the free shipping w/ $35 purchase promo is going? And the Ipsy bag promo? I want to take advantage of them both, but I have to wait til the new year, (ie pay day, lol) b/c I'm short on cash.



 I need to get out of school and get a full time job to fund my shopping addiction!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dolceloure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Enablers indeed!! I didn't even know about any of this til I casually wandered over here, wondering if there was any talk about the January bag, lol. Now all I can think about is placing my UD order!!
> 
> ...


 I believe today is the last day.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 31, 2012)

The ipsy promo ends on the 7th, so you have another week on that one, but the inventory bonus ends today.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 31, 2012)

Sigh...I really should stay off this site. I caved and placed my order. Got the mystery bag and the naked gloss.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sigh...I really should stay off this site. I caved and placed my order. Got the mystery bag and the naked gloss.


 Ummm.... You do know that a full-size Lip Junkie Gloss in Naked comes in the Mystery Bag, right?  Jamie P actually did the same thing - check out her picture in the "Recent Images" section, or I believe it's also at the bottom of Page 6.  So you'll have 2 full size Naked glosses, if I read your order right.  Not sayin that's a bad thing in any way! It looks like a really pretty color!  But holy lipgloss, Batman!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 31, 2012)

> Sigh...I really should stay off this site. I caved and placed my order. Got the mystery bag and the naked gloss.


 Oh no! You didn't buy the $19 lip junkie in the shade Naked, did you???!!!


----------



## puppyluv (Dec 31, 2012)

I am on the UD website now trying to order the Naked 2 palette which I have been eyeing for awhile, but the only extra I'm seeing is the BB sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I can use the IPSY code, but I wanted all that stuff!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 31, 2012)

> Oh no! You didn't buy the $19 lip junkie in the shade Naked, did you???!!!


 Well shoot... yes I did. Didn't realize that's what was in the mystery bag. Oh well...one for home, one for my office.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 31, 2012)

> I am on the UD website now trying to order the Naked 2 palette which I have been eyeing for awhile, but the only extra I'm seeing is the BB sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I can use the IPSY code, but I wanted all that stuff!


 I had to search for "mystery" in order to find the mystery bag. If it's still available, the inventory bonus will just show up in your shopping cart once you start adding things to it.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to search for "mystery" in order to find the mystery bag. If it's still available, the inventory bonus will just show up in your shopping cart once you start adding things to it.


 Oh no, she's right!  I just tried to order something and you can still do the ipsy bag but the inventory samples aren't showing up.  They said any order placed through the 31st so not sure if that was till the end of the business day or like 11:59pm (that's how I'd take it).  If you order I'd call customer service first thing on the 2nd and complain about this!  (or hit em where it hurts, facebook!) 

Also, I'm looking at that mini gloss we're getting and I'll bet you $10 it's gonna be in the Naked shade! At least the eye pencils will be different shades.  (SIGH)  I have been dying to try it since seeing it in the palette.  Welp, One for work, one for home, and one for purse!  lol.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 31, 2012)

I just went and checked my order confirmation to make sure that everything was listed on my order...  I would definitely think everyone had til midnight tonight to get all the samples! Or they should have at least put up a "while supplies last" disclaimer!

I'm holding out hope for a different shade than Naked in the Ipsy bag...  Although it would totally make sense for them to get rid of any extra inventory from the Naked 2 palette samples by throwing them in the Ipsy samples... aw, now I just depressed myself.  I know, first world problems.  

Happy New Year!  Yes, OBVIOUSLY I have no plans... 2 small kiddos and hubby out of town on business.  I'm making my own fun!


----------



## freddygirl (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm hoping they just throw in the "inventory bonus" into every order, since it didn't show up on my order page. If not, I'll be disappointed, but then I wouldn't feel right conplaining that I didn't get something for free. If it were something I paid for that wasn't shipped to me, it would be way different. At least that's my goal for 2013 - don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok, I was bored and Googling.... and found THIS... on a blog, URL is in the spoiler.  Is this Sneak Peek 3? I couldn't  find it on Ipsy's FB, not sure where this chick got it, but... maybe?




"Match your mane to your mood with this extra popular cult favorite spray."


her guess was Big Sexy Hairspray... but WHERE DID SHE FIND THIS? It looks like one of the Ipsy Sneak Peeks... but again, I can't verify.  

http://www.daydreamingrealist.com/2012/12/sneak-peeks-ipsy-january-2013.html


----------



## dolceloure (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am on the UD website now trying to order the Naked 2 palette which I have been eyeing for awhile, but the only extra I'm seeing is the BB sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I can use the IPSY code, but I wanted all that stuff!


 Yep, I just returned to my own shopping cart several hours later, and those extras are all gone for me as well. :-( Just the BB sample, and then the stuff that comes with the IPSY code.

*deep breath*

Just as well, I should skip this one anyway. I already splurged on Sephora's online sale section (extra 20% off right now) and I mean...there'll be other deals, right? ....right??


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 31, 2012)

It's from Ipsy's website but it looks like Ipsy took it down.

http://www.ipsy.com/look/l-hayb8ateup9226s/Official_Glam_Bag_January_2013

I'm not going to bother with the spoiler tags because everyone should know by now that the spoilers will be posted.

The January 2013 is a dark blue bag with stars in the interior.



​ 
The image is indeed of the Big Sexy hair spray since it was already revealed a couple of months ago.

​ 
3:37 shows the Pacific body butter

3:38 Big Sexy Hair &amp; Josie Maran

I also see at 3:44 UD Woodstock &amp; Ransom which were sent out before. (Seriously must steal some of these organization ideas for my clutter.)


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just went and checked my order confirmation to make sure that everything was listed on my order...  I would definitely think everyone had til midnight tonight to get all the samples! Or they should have at least put up a "while supplies last" disclaimer!
> 
> ...


 Happy New Year!! I have 3 small kids who probably won't make it to midnight so here's to watching the ball drop on tv


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 31, 2012)

I want to know what's the compact of.... blush, shadow... other?



​ 

​


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 31, 2012)

> Well shoot... yes I did. Didn't realize that's what was in the mystery bag. Oh well...one for home, one for my office.


Exactly what I did. I thought ok I want a naked gloss (just tried it from my new naked 2 palette and loved it) and the mystery bag. Oops. I didn't know. Oh well trade list or just an extra.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to know what's the compact of.... blush, shadow... other?
> 
> ...


 Blush.... PLEASE be blush! After the NYX pigments, Coastal Shadows, and Matt Batali, they should know better than to send another eyeshadow!  And they're doing SO WELL this month!  I am seeing different lotion scents stacked up in the background... maybe they'll send a variety of scents? Hopefully one without raspberries for you?



> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!! I have 3 small kids who probably won't make it to midnight so here's to watching the ball drop on tv


 We're so wild! This is why I succumb to all the great deals!  I have no life drama to keep me occupied, so I get my adrenaline rushes from great makeup deals and the Ipsy Sneak Peeks!


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 31, 2012)

This month isn't appealing to me at all except the bag. I cancelled and we'll see if I resub before they ship. The argan oil looks ok, but the lotion has no appeal, and I hate hairspray, with a fiery passion.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 31, 2012)

ahhhhh i'm loving the bag! so excited for this month.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree the sneak peeks are making for a good month!  I am interested to see what/if any makeup type item we get.....



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhhhh i'm loving the bag! so excited for this month.


----------



## votedreads (Jan 1, 2013)

Best hairspray ever!!!! I have a bit of an obsession with it actually...definitely a holy grail item for me...it'll be nice to have a travel size!


----------



## diana16 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm wont be upset if there is no makeup, I like variety. Everything so far looks amazing and I am very excited for the bag


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 1, 2013)

I hate hairspray! But, I've never gotten it from a sub so I guess I can't complain!


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate hairspray! But, I've never gotten it from a sub so I guess I can't complain!


 then you and I could definitely be swap companions! =PPP


----------



## katcole (Jan 1, 2013)

To me its getting worse, but hey that means I might have to buy some makeup this month, win-win. That was a nice video, I didnt know Ipsy was that big of company. I really wanted makeup but if not its still ok  I can pull out this lotion, hair spray samples etc when Im on a double shift and give me a fun boost at work. I always thought it was cool when my Barbie of a best friend would pull out lotion or hair spray and reapply  makeup or what have you.. Ok sometimes her perfume was annoying but it was cute to see her primp .Im turning from a 40 something nerd girl to a semi glam girl lol.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 1, 2013)

I just got the Not Your Mother's hairspray in my Dec Beauty Army... lol I think it's a sign from the universe that I need to start doing more with my hair!

I'm super excited for this month.  I think Ipsy realizes that we all probably got a LOT of makeup for Christmas, and this is their way of avoiding makeup burnout (that we were already complaining about) and sending us winter beauty staples.  I also love that they're using all-new companies this month.

And lastly, so happy that I finally got to be the first to reveal an Ipsy spoiler on MuT! I'm way too easily amused.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 1, 2013)

Hairspray doesn't excite me. I have a mom bob. Lol. Still looking like a good bag though.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 1, 2013)

I gave in &amp; resubbed- No control at all!! I'm really excited for the revealed spoilers


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 1, 2013)

glad they're finally mixing it up with some different products. i never buy hairspray because i don't wear it that much (except for on my bangs sometimes) so it will be nice to have a small thing of it for the few occasions i need it.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To me its getting worse, but hey that means I might have to buy some makeup this month, win-win. That was a nice video, I didnt know Ipsy was that big of company. I really wanted makeup but if not its still ok  I can pull out this lotion, hair spray samples etc when Im on a double shift and give me a fun boost at work. I always thought it was cool when my Barbie of a best friend would pull out lotion or hair spray and reapply  makeup or what have you.. Ok sometimes her perfume was annoying but it was cute to see her primp .Im turning from a 40 something nerd girl to a semi glam girl lol.


I like makeup too, but we've gotten so much of it people are complaining. Ipsy is a company that really listens to their customers so it looks like they are switching things up a bit. I hope we get at least one makeup item.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 1, 2013)

I, too, am hoping for at least 1 makeup product (something with color!). Maybe the blush?

 I still want the oxblood color or maybe something in "the color of 2013."

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE it if they sent a nail polish by Deborah Lippmann.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 1, 2013)

I am new to ipsy so I'm game for makeup still, but I am also pretty happy with what I have seen. Very wintery. Normally I would love a polish but I just got sensationail so not needing polish. A blush would be nice. Maybe in a warm winter color. Something brownish/mauve neutral. Or emerald eyeliner for 2013!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I would LOVE an emerald colored anything (except lips)!!! Polish or eyeliner would be fantastic!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 1, 2013)

Tomorrow we get to see another spoiler... Yay!! I'm in for an emerald liner- I prefer a really soft fat one that will smudge well... Like the tarte liners... Absolutely luv them- their my fav liners on the market right now..


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm new to using UD, I have a few palettes, a couple lipsticks, primer potion (love), and two 24/7 glid on liners, every time I use the liner on my bottom lashes after a few hours its clumpy and smudged in the corner, is that natural for these or am I doing something wrong? I love they other colors they have but I don't want anymore if this is how they are..... Thanks girls....


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 1, 2013)

Personally I'm not a UD fan- the only product I like is their eye primer potion. I have a bunch of the 24/7 pencils and they don't stay in place- they run. I love liners that smudge and look sexy, the UD liners make me look like a hot mess. Just my opinion...


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 1, 2013)

My first UD liner came last month in my ipsy bag lol I do love the shadows, naked 2, the shadow stick, and the primer. I'm using the bb cream as a primer and I like it. I prefer my revlon color stay liquid liner in a felt pen. I don't use liner on my bottom lashes so I'm no help there.


----------



## yoru (Jan 1, 2013)

I am actually hoping for some Asian brand cosmetics since the glam bag is meant for discovering new products and we know Michelle loves Japanese and Korean stuff. I love Japanese cosmetic brands, they are super creamy and pigmented! Even their drugstore stuff has great quality. And Korea has great skincare brands, since Michelle is still in the hype of Korean stuff, I am hoping for some Korean brand eye masks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am actually hoping for some Asian brand cosmetics since the glam bag is meant for discovering new products and we know Michelle loves Japanese and Korean stuff. I love Japanese cosmetic brands, they are super creamy and pigmented! Even their drugstore stuff has great quality. And Korea has great skincare brands, since Michelle is still in the hype of Korean stuff, I am hoping for some Korean brand eye masks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This would be amazing!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm new to using UD, I have a few palettes, a couple lipsticks, primer potion (love), and two 24/7 glid on liners, every time I use the liner on my bottom lashes after a few hours its clumpy and smudged in the corner, is that natural for these or am I doing something wrong? I love they other colors they have but I don't want anymore if this is how they are..... Thanks girls....


 Same happened to me; Used the black liner from the Dec bag for my NYE look on my bottom lashes and waterline and everything faded and clumped into the corner of my eye! yuck! this never happened to me with other liners and I didn't even apply as heavily as I have using other brands.


----------



## votedreads (Jan 2, 2013)

Have you guys tried nyxs slide on glide on pencils? Bought one awhile ago and am in love. They are waterproof and go on just like the UD ones but have a better lasting power in my opinion..plus they are 8 dollars


----------



## katcole (Jan 2, 2013)

I had a negative thought sorry, but do you think since there are less hints maybe BB and Ipsy are worrying about people getting upset and cancelling their subs? I already got my money taken out where as last month I saw all the hints before I got charged,didnt I?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 2, 2013)

> I had a negative thought sorry, but do you think since there are less hints maybe BB and Ipsy are worrying about people getting upset and cancelling their subs? I already got my money taken out where as last month I saw all the hints before I got charged,didnt I?


 Nope. After the second sneek peak Ipsy posted that they would show more spoilers after the holiday which should be tomorrow


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 2, 2013)

Well the hairspray spoiler pic is up on Ipsy's site right now. When spoiler #4 &amp; 5 comes out no clue.


----------



## yoru (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Have you guys tried nyxs slide on glide on pencils? Bought one awhile ago and am in love. They are waterproof and go on just like the UD ones but have a better lasting power in my opinion..plus they are 8 dollars


I LOVE THOSE! I had UD and NYX's pencil and I find myself reaching for NYX's more often. Since I know once I run out I can buy more without worrying about my wallet! Plus I usually get them from Ulta during BOGO 50% off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sometimes I get them on eBay if I need just 1 or 2 but don't want to pay $7 shipping+tax from Ulta.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well the hairspray spoiler pic is up on Ipsy's site right now. When spoiler #4 &amp; 5 comes out no clue.


 The red makes me and I'm sure many others automatically think of that big sexy hair brand... A hairspray is kind of boring :/ I would love for it to maybe be a dry shampoo, but I doubt it. 

edit: Just read the description. Seems like it is, after all, that hairspray.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same happened to me; Used the black liner from the Dec bag for my NYE look on my bottom lashes and waterline and everything faded and clumped into the corner of my eye! yuck! this never happened to me with other liners and I didn't even apply as heavily as I have using other brands.


 Have you tried setting the liner with black eyeshadow? I usually set my creamier eyeliners this way and they never fade, crease, or slide.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 2, 2013)

I am very excited for this month! I've been dying to try the Josie Maran but hesitated to spend the money, this is a perfect way to try it. This my first post here but I've been with Ipsy for several months and have a sub problem.




so I have a few others also.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am very excited for this month! I've been dying to try the Josie Maran but hesitated to spend the money, this is a perfect way to try it. This my first post here but I've been with Ipsy for several months and have a sub problem.
> 
> ...


 Welcome to the madness, rockhoundluna!  We all have sub problems on makeuptalk.  I'm glad you joined in the fun! Although I do have to warn you, we are also enablers for finding online/instore deals... a few pages back we had the Urban Decay Sample Madness! But it's ok... we're ALL crazy here.... lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 2, 2013)

This may be a stupid question, but can I ask what specifically argan oil is, and is it really safe to use as a moisturizer? I'm just a little confused because for Organix, the argan oil is for hair only and it says specifically to keep away from the eyes, but it's okay for this brand? I mean, I get that every company makes it differently or something but I was under the impression that argan oil was _one_ thing. And like, coffee may be different from producer to producer and coffeeshop to coffeeshop, but one place isn't going to tell you to drink it while another tell you to wash your face with it.


----------



## bakeitup (Jan 2, 2013)

I hope we get whatever those compacts are. I am dying for a blush!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Have you guys tried nyxs slide on glide on pencils? Bought one awhile ago and am in love. They are waterproof and go on just like the UD ones but have a better lasting power in my opinion..plus they are 8 dollars


 I have one in "Gypsy Blue" - let me tell you - that sucker stays on from 530am to at least 10pm (I sleep in my make up - sooo shameful - and most of it is still on when I wake up).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This may be a stupid question, but can I ask what specifically argan oil is, and is it really safe to use as a moisturizer? I'm just a little confused because for Organix, the argan oil is for hair only and it says specifically to keep away from the eyes, but it's okay for this brand? I mean, I get that every company makes it differently or something but I was under the impression that argan oil was _one_ thing. And like, coffee may be different from producer to producer and coffeeshop to coffeeshop, but one place isn't going to tell you to drink it while another tell you to wash your face with it.


 Yes, argan oil is safe for the skin. I Haven't looked closely at the Organix, but it is actually serum/spray with other ingredients in it, not pure argan oil. Like the Nume "argan oil" we got is actually full of silicones and chemicals with some argan oil in it...they are products made for the hair so they have hair specific ingredients in them. The JM is 100% pure argan oil.

It's the other ingredients in the "argan oil" products that are coming out lately that have so many other things in them that you have to worry about. And odds are, even with those, unless you're sticking them directly in your eye, they're not going to hurt, either, it's a liability thing.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a negative thought sorry, but do you think since there are less hints maybe BB and Ipsy are worrying about people getting upset and cancelling their subs? I already got my money taken out where as last month I saw all the hints before I got charged,didnt I?


 the weekend + holiday is the only reason we haven't seen a bunch of sneak peeks all at once. it's only the second day of the month, mind you.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 2, 2013)

> This may be a stupid question, but can I ask what specifically argan oil is, and is it really safe to use as a moisturizer? I'm just a little confused because for Organix, the argan oil is for hair only and it says specifically to keep away from the eyes, but it's okay for this brand? I mean, I get that every company makes it differently or something but I was under the impression that argan oil was _one_ thing. And like, coffee may be different from producer to producer and coffeeshop to coffeeshop, but one place isn't going to tell you to drink it while another tell you to wash your face with it.


 If you're using pure argan oil, it's safe for hair, nails, skin. Hair products usually have a small amount of argan oil added, which gives them free reign to advertise it as such. What you'll see with most skincare items is going to be 100% argan oil, trade certified and all that jazz. Only then can you apply it head to toe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Unless, it's a cream moisturizer and then it'll have a percentage of argan oil. Generally, any time some new wonder ingredient pops up, most beauty companies want to get a piece of it. I'd just be sure to read labels. Most advertising is misleading. I looked at several hair products last year, from drugstore to prestige, every single label had argan oil listed towards the bottom of the label list. Since labels usually read with the heaviest(is that right?) ingredient, I assumed the products were essentially the same as older versions, but with a few minute drops of the wonder ingredient. I ended up just buying pure 100% trade certified argan oil online and using it sparingly on my skin and hair.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This may be a stupid question, but can I ask what specifically argan oil is, and is it really safe to use as a moisturizer? I'm just a little confused because for Organix, the argan oil is for hair only and it says specifically to keep away from the eyes, but it's okay for this brand? I mean, I get that every company makes it differently or something but I was under the impression that argan oil was _one_ thing. And like, coffee may be different from producer to producer and coffeeshop to coffeeshop, but one place isn't going to tell you to drink it while another tell you to wash your face with it.


 No such thing as a stupid question in beauty.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argan_oil'&gt;http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argan_oil *Argan oil* is a plant oil produced from the kernels of the argan tree (_Argania spinosa_ L.), endemic to Morocco, that is valued for its nutritive, cosmetic and numerous medicinal properties.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argan Argan grows to 8â€“10 metres high and live up to 150â€“200 years. They are thorny, with gnarled trunks. The leaves are small, 2â€“4 cm long, oval with a rounded apex. The flowers are small, with five pale yellow-green petals; flowering is in April. The fruit is 2â€“4 cm long and 1.5â€“3 cm broad, with a thick, bitter peel surrounding a sweet-smelling but unpleasantly flavoured layer of pulpy pericarp. This surrounds the very hard nut, which contains one (occasionally two or three) small, oil-rich seeds. The fruit takes over a year to mature, ripening in June to July of the following year.



​ Image of argan fruit from Wikipedia​  ​ 

​ Image of argan seeds found on Google Images, photographer unknown.​ 
As Linda mentioned above read the labels because most will say argan oil when it's practically near the end or last item in the product. It's the same with Macadamia Oil products and most anything else that's supposedly natural.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 2, 2013)

> I, too, am hoping for at least 1 makeup product (something with color!). Maybe the blush? Â I still want the oxblood color or maybe something in "the color of 2013." I would LOVE LOVE LOVE it if they sent a nail polish by Deborah Lippmann.


 I think Deborah lippmann is too nice for ipsy, unfortunately .


----------



## daisyyflower (Jan 2, 2013)

I am so excited for this bag! I can't wait to see more spoilers. This thread is addicting thanks ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone else think that Ipsy is toying with us? Once they started releasing non-makeup items, people went CRAZY on the FB page.  I think there will be 1-2 makeup items, they just realized how many extra comments they were getting when they started with the body/hair stuff first.

I guess we'll see tomorrow/Friday.  Ah, the evil genius of subscriptions.


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi!

This is my first time posting on here...but I've been reading through the posts, so addicting. I wanted to let you ladies know, if you haven't seen, Birchbox posted on Facebook that they're getting moved into a new office. So that is probably why no sneek peek posts.


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry, I thought I posted this on the Birchbox page!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am actually hoping for some Asian brand cosmetics since the glam bag is meant for discovering new products and we know Michelle loves Japanese and Korean stuff. I love Japanese cosmetic brands, they are super creamy and pigmented! Even their drugstore stuff has great quality. And Korea has great skincare brands, since Michelle is still in the hype of Korean stuff, I am hoping for some Korean brand eye masks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 hell yes to that!! I so want to try new brands I haven't tried before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 2, 2013)

Originally Posted by *yoru* 


 

I am actually hoping for some Asian brand cosmetics since the glam bag is meant for discovering new products and we know Michelle loves Japanese and Korean stuff. I love Japanese cosmetic brands, they are super creamy and pigmented! Even their drugstore stuff has great quality. And Korea has great skincare brands, since Michelle is still in the hype of Korean stuff, I am hoping for some Korean brand eye masks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hell yes to that!! I so want to try new brands I haven't tried before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They tried in the Spring to add a little Asian stuff like the eyelashes we got and people freaked the hell out that they were getting sub-par products from Asia because they couldn't read the packaging. I think it would be hard to convince some subscribers that some of those products are amazing! I would LOVE to see Korean stuff.


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think Deborah lippmann is too nice for ipsy, unfortunately .


 This was my first thought as well. But I did just buy a Deborah Lippmann mini duet for $19, so that figures out to $9.5 per small nail polish, which isn't any more expensive than some of the items Ipsy sends out.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was my first thought as well. But I did just buy a Deborah Lippmann mini duet for $19, so that figures out to $9.5 per small nail polish, which isn't any more expensive than some of the items Ipsy sends out.


 Agreed I thought if they would ever include DL it would be a mini which is still ok :3 I would love to get more DL :3


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed I thought if they would ever include DL it would be a mini which is still ok :3 I would love to get more DL :3


 


> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was my first thought as well. But I did just buy a Deborah Lippmann mini duet for $19, so that figures out to $9.5 per small nail polish, which isn't any more expensive than some of the items Ipsy sends out.


 I would be happy with it as well.  I have one DL nail polish and I love it.  So a mini would be a nice add on to my nail polish collection.


----------



## jnm9jem (Jan 2, 2013)

found the Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange Body Butter tonight at my Marshall's for $2.99!!! I had never smelled it before tonight, but my goodness it is DIVINE! I went ahead and grabbed an extra tube for that price!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 2, 2013)

Whyyyyy did I just look up these polishes? I must be a glutton for punishment... but I may just wither and fade away if I don't get the Puttin' on the Ritz set.  Luckily, my wallet jumped out of my purse and started whacking me on the head and screaming "No!!!!" when I contemplated spending $38 on a lipstick and nail polish.

*le sigh*


----------



## JuliaS (Jan 3, 2013)

The next spoiler is posted on the website. It's a nail polish, not sure what brand. Any ideas?

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hayfpqzl3mfo1hv/Top_Secret_Brand/JANUARY_GLAM_BAG_SNEAK_PEEK_%234


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 3, 2013)

looks like nailtini again.


----------



## xHaleyMichelle (Jan 3, 2013)

i think its NYX.


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 3, 2013)

Pretty February color!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 3, 2013)

I have mixed feelings about this D:


----------



## meaganola (Jan 3, 2013)

My vote goes with Mealeah. The bottle shape is all wrong for the other one.


----------



## yoru (Jan 3, 2013)

I like the bag itself but I wish there's at least a 5th item which is make up.......(not another eye liner or lip product though)


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 3, 2013)

I love the color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

That is a gorgeous red from that picture


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 3, 2013)

It looks like Nailtini to me too. The font on the bottle looks to be the same as the last bottle. I love the bag, inside and out, I don't have a blue yet! Please no more sale/haul posts, my credit card is hiding under the bed and refuses to come out, lol!


----------



## katcole (Jan 3, 2013)

This  is so cool, the hints, I swore last month I wouldnt  peek this time.Please no shampoo though.I cant wait,


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 3, 2013)

Bleh, I don't mind polishes, but I generally dislike classic colors, reds, and cremes...love glitters, shimmers, and weirder colors though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's cool, more goodies to trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChattyChelle (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This  is so cool, the hints, I swore last month I wouldnt  peek this time.Please no shampoo though.I cant wait,


 HA! I told myself I wouldn't peek either, but who am I kidding? Well, I can always try and be surprised next month, right? .....


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bleh, I don't mind polishes, but I generally dislike classic colors, reds, and cremes...love glitters, shimmers, and weirder colors though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's cool, more goodies to trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Someone on the Ipsy website pointed out that the caption says "Classic Colors", wondering if the plural means there will be a range of colors like the NYX last month?  They seem to have at least 1 item each month that varies, maybe this one is it.

And I happen to have my Nailtini sitting right next to me!  The logo totally looks the same when held at that angle.  I'm wondering if this is going to be like the Andrea's Circus polishes subscribers received over the summer.  Which would be fine, if they send creme colors I'll just layer the Millionaire over it and be on my merry way!  

This is the first full-size item this month, right?


----------



## diana16 (Jan 3, 2013)

I own so many nail polishes and I dont have a red  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm happy with this sneak peek


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 3, 2013)

I just got a DL in that same color red &amp; I also have a butter London in that color. Looks like my moms going to be happy- presents for momma!!


----------



## bakeitup (Jan 3, 2013)

Do you think we might possibly be getting different colors?

Quote: Classics color*s* for perfectly polished nails all year long.


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes please!! I never wear red polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 3, 2013)

That's what I took it as...I was wondering what they consider "classic colors". Reds, of course...but what else? Nude, pink, browney beige shades? 

I looked at the colors they have available and there are only a handful that appeal to me, sadly...and I don't think those that do would be considered classic, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you think we might possibly be getting different colors?
> 
> Quote: Classics color*s* for perfectly polished nails all year long.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 3, 2013)

I actually loved the bags that were mostly makeup (lip glosses and eyeliners included).  I'm going to be a sad this month if there is no makeup - to me, that's what set ipsy apart.  But since I can't have my way all of the time, I'm at least happy with the first three products (the fourth) I could do without, that's what I have Julep for).  

Edited to add: After looking at their selection, I'd prefer Bloody Mary to most other "classic" colors.  Too bad the speakeasy collection probably doesn't qualify.  Port and Bordeaux are pretty, is purple "classic"?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> looks like nailtini again.
> 
> It is.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually loved the bags that were mostly makeup (lip glosses and eyeliners included).  I'm going to be a sad this month if there is no makeup - to me, that's what set ipsy apart.  But since I can't have my way all of the time, I'm at least happy with the first three products (the fourth) I could do without, that's what I have Julep for).
> 
> Edited to add: After looking at their selection, I'd prefer Bloody Mary to most other "classic" colors.  Too bad the speakeasy collection probably doesn't qualify.  Port and Bordeaux are pretty, is purple "classic"?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I totally agree. The makeup bags are the best, but so many people complained. Hopefully they'll get back to that. I would rather get a lip gloss every month than a nail polish. I wear shellac so they really don't appeal to me.


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey, can anyone explain to me how I find people to trade with? Do you message an individual, or are there specific threads devoted to it?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 3, 2013)

Maybe these are the colors?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 3, 2013)

just posted on the Ipsy FB page:

Ipsy Hi ladies, Just so you know, the nailtini nail polish in January's Glam Bag will come in TWO very classic shades. Can't wait for you to see them!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, can anyone explain to me how I find people to trade with? Do you message an individual, or are there specific threads devoted to it?


 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131814/mut-traders-list-your-swaps/0_100


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jan 3, 2013)

So far things sound good to me, though I actually wanted the subscription for the make-up samples. I am looking for a new under eye moisturizer and the argan oil looks like something to try. I almost bought the lotion while I was on my "buy things cheap after Christmas" shopping, but now I am glad I ended up going with something else. I do not really use hair spray, but oh well. I can stash it in my modeling kit in case I ever need it. And I really do not have too many nail polishes, but I am looking to start using them more, so not bad at all.

I am kind of still hoping for some kind of make-up, though. If not this month hopefully Feb or Mar since I am giving this a three month trial and hoping I will want to keep on it with to keep myself from buying so many full sized things that I will not use up or just to try them.

Anyway, this is my first bag so I think I will be happy just to get it in the mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## votedreads (Jan 3, 2013)

> Maybe these are the colors?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I dont think those are "classic" enough but id die for the oxblood color


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't like the fact they are featuring the same brand as 2 months ago...they really should change it up a bit...also nailtini polishes are $13, they could totally throw in a DL mini instead of those...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't like the fact they are featuring the same brand as 2 months ago...they really should change it up a bit...also nailtini polishes are $13, they could totally throw in a DL mini instead of those...


No one complained with they had theBalm too months in a row.

Though TBH I'm kind of irritated now by the brands they do feature. I don't mind trying indie brands, or even getting them more than once, but it'd be nicer to see a wider range of high-end cosmetics. Michelle is a Lancome mua, she should have connections. : When I heard they'd flown her out to Time Square for the opening for a meet and greet, and I was like, oh that's nice. Lancome is good enough to work for, but not good enough to share with your subscribers I guess.


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 3, 2013)

Me too!



> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I dont think those are "classic" enough but id die for the oxblood color


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No one complained with they had theBalm too months in a row.
> ...


 I don't think that it's Ipsy/Michelle not wanting share Lancome or other higher end/different brands. I think it has more to do with if those brands want to work with a subscription service. For all we know, Michelle could be begging Lancome to agree to be featured in an ipsy bag, but Lancome just refuses. This could be the same with a lot of brands and companies as I imagine being featured in a subscription service can be quite costly with the return on investment not being as high, or a brand might not want to be associated with ipsy or any subscription service because that's just not how they want their product to be marketed.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 3, 2013)

> I don't think that it's Ipsy/Michelle not wanting share Lancome or other higher end/different brands. I think it has more to do with if those brands want to work with a subscription service. For all we know, Michelle could be begging Lancome to agree to be featured in an ipsy bag, but Lancome just refuses. This could be the same with a lot of brands and companies as I imagine being featured in a subscription service can be quite costly with the return on investment not being as high, or a brand might not want to be associated with ipsy or any subscription service because that's just not how they want their product to be marketed.Â


 This exactly


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually loved the bags that were mostly makeup (lip glosses and eyeliners included).  I'm going to be a sad this month if there is no makeup - to me, that's what set ipsy apart.  But since I can't have my way all of the time, I'm at least happy with the first three products (the fourth) I could do without, that's what I have Julep for).
> 
> Edited to add: After looking at their selection, I'd prefer Bloody Mary to most other "classic" colors.  Too bad the speakeasy collection probably doesn't qualify.  Port and Bordeaux are pretty, is purple "classic"?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes!  I kept Ipsy over BirchBox because of the makeup.  I'm not disappointed in what we have seen so far for this box (although I would like to see different nail polish brands if they are going to send it so often).  I am actually excited to try the first item that was revealed because it sounds like it will be great for my skin.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 3, 2013)

I think this is a bit lame but I am kind of dying to see a pic of the bag itself.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 3, 2013)

Having a bit of insiders knowledge on how subscription services work it's not as easy as it seems to people to get brands on board. You have to take into consideration that amount of subscribers there are so that enough product can be obtained then you have to take into consideration the money aspect because depending on how the contact is done the company may supply the subscription company the products for free (the company pays the subscription service for products to be sent to subscribers) or the subscription service purchases the items at a wholesale cost. I don't know how Ipsy, Beauty Army or Birchbox works completely because those types of things are insiders knowledge however I suspect that it's a combinations of things including companies paying them to promote the products. The cosmetics companies who work with subscription services need to meet minimums that those subscription services require so there are enough products to sent to subscribers.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, samples of cosmetics are more costly to make due to packaging and set up for making the packaging. For some companies it's less expensive to send out full size products than samples. For some companies that do have samples they might not have 100,000 for one company and 150,000 for another. With so many reputable subscription services out there vying to work with the cosmetic companies the other factor to take into consideration are those contracts. So while Michelle may have contacts to Lancome it doesn't mean Lancome is able to supply Ipsy with enough product for members to sample or that Ipsy would be a good fit with Lancome's demographics. We just don't have that insiders knowledge but I do know that it's far more complicated than people think.

Remember these companies are working with companies directly rather than purchase the products from 3rd party vendors like The Look Bag, Posh Pod, Red Carpet Bag and Makeup Monthly so it's going to take them more work to get companies on board who can meet their minimums and requirements.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 3, 2013)

people complain when there is lots of makeup a few months in a row, then people complain when there is no makeup. i'm not sure what exactly people expect from subscription companies, they aren't designed to be personal shoppers.

i'm personally happy for the variety. i can only take getting eyeliner and lipgloss so many months in a row.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, argan oil is safe for the skin. I Haven't looked closely at the Organix, but it is actually serum/spray with other ingredients in it, not pure argan oil. Like the Nume "argan oil" we got is actually full of silicones and chemicals with some argan oil in it...they are products made for the hair so they have hair specific ingredients in them. The JM is 100% pure argan oil.
> ...





> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you're using pure argan oil, it's safe for hair, nails, skin. Hair products usually have a small amount of argan oil added, which gives them free reign to advertise it as such. What you'll see with most skincare items is going to be 100% argan oil, trade certified and all that jazz. Only then can you apply it head to toe.
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No such thing as a stupid question in beauty.
> ...


Thanks for the info, gals! So here's another question then, what's the difference between purchasing Josie Maran argan oil, and say, another 100% pure argan oil like what MissLindaJean has been using? To continue with my dumb coffee metaphor, coffee grown in different places tastes different and the way it's roasted makes it taste different. Does Josie Maran "purify" their oil differently that makes it superior to generic argan oil?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the info, gals! So here's another question then, what's the difference between purchasing Josie Maran argan oil, and say, another 100% pure argan oil like what MissLindaJean has been using? To continue with my dumb coffee metaphor, coffee grown in different places tastes different and the way it's roasted makes it taste different. Does Josie Maran "purify" their oil differently that makes it superior to generic argan oil?


 Argan trees only grow in Morocco as far as I know. It's highly possible the difference between Josie Maran's argan oil and other oils is in how it's processed and filtered. According to the Josie Maran website, "_Josie Maran Argan Oil is the highest quality Argan Oil on the market, coming from a virgin first cold press._" If argan oil is pressed in the same manner as olive oil then you should watch How It's Made episode 168 which shows how olive oil is made.


----------



## Nightgem (Jan 3, 2013)

I love that Ipsy is mainly a makeup subscription but I'm glad to try some different things as long as it doesn't turn into "those other services". I got the             in a Beauty Army box months ago and I love it. Keeps my hair from going all over..The other spoilers also seem pretty decent so I'm excited for this bag. Ohh that bag is divine and the color, Ohh Hell Yes!!


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Jan 3, 2013)

Just wanted to throw my opinion in about the Josie Maran Argan Oil - I've been using it for a little over a year now. IT IS AMAZING! I've tried other argan oils, in my opinion hers is the best. 

The best tip that I learned is that after I wash my face and dry it, I dampen my skin just a tiny little bit, then take about 4 drops of the Argan Oil and you literally press it into your face all over and under your eyes. It will seem a little greasy for a minute or two, but then it absorbs right in and makes your skin look soft and dewy. I use it every night and it has made a huge difference in my skin. I really love it. Sometimes, after it's all dry I'll use something anti-aging over it, but don't always. I do always put on eye cream after it's absorbed, though. Initially I would just take some and rub it over dry skin, but I swear it makes SUCH a difference when you press it in onto damp skin.

I don't use it as my moisturizer in the morning, but I'm sure you could as long as you let it sink in and used a primer afterwards before your makeup.

I unsubbed two months ago from Ipsy - didn't love my first few bags and to me the value wasn't worth it since I didn't get the kind of brands that I like and thought a lot of what I got was geared more towards teens. I think this bad looks good, though, and it is definitely worth the $10!!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm really excited about this months products and I'm happy that all items are not makeup. I have a feeling though that the last item is going to be makeup... So excited to try the argan oil- it's the only reason I signed back up for this sub. Damn you ipsy I was suppose to cut down on subs..


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't like the fact they are featuring the same brand as 2 months ago...they really should change it up a bit...also nailtini polishes are $13, they could totally throw in a DL mini instead of those...


 
Well, the thing is, they aren't going out and buying these products to send to us, the company has to agree to give them a certain number of products (I don't know how many subbers they have)...it's a form of advertisement for the companies. That's why it IS so hard to get lots of makeup products in the different sub services, and why you tend to see the same brands in so many of them. I'd love to try a DL polish, but they have to want to participate first..


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Jan 4, 2013)

Well I caved and subscribed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This month looks promising so far, and I'm also excited about Nailtini because I wasn't a subscriber when they sent them out last time.


----------



## SenoritaJ (Jan 4, 2013)

I noticed there was a couple of nars products andreaschoice used in her latest video which ipsy posted to see. I think I would just die of happiness if they really included some nars in the future


----------



## katcole (Jan 4, 2013)

I just saw the last hint, well if its an real hint.  A make up brush, I saw  the link in a reply on the website. Can I place the link here?


----------



## SenoritaJ (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just saw the last hint, well if its an real hint.  A make up brush, I saw  the link in a reply on the website. Can I place the link here?


 oh please do!


----------



## katcole (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.daydreamingrealist.com/2012/12/sneak-peeks-ipsy-january-2013.html


----------



## SenoritaJ (Jan 4, 2013)

seems interesting since i remember a lot of people did not like the brushes back a few months ago. I made good use of mine luckily  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, so hopefully this may be an improved version?


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 4, 2013)

Based on the five sneak peeks, I'm excited for all the variety in the bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

Red Nailtini polish? Big Sexy Hair hairspray? Josie Maran argan oil? Pacifica body butter? Brushes?
I think it's highly unlikely that brands like Lancome would ever participate in a sample service company, especially a $10 one. Although Lancome makeup is pretty mediocre for the cost (imo, just based on what I've tried, although I like their mascaras) they uphold a certain level of 'value' by fixing their products at an inflated price. I don't think they really make deluxe samples, except mascaras and GWP incentives. I think subs work better for smaller companies who need to get the word out, companies whose products are cheap to manufacture and purchase (NYX), and the occasional highly-coveted partner brand who has nothing to lose (UD).

I wasn't a fan of their previous Myglam-brand brushes, especially since most of them literally stunk lol. But I reallllly liked their liner brush! It's so thin and precise--perfect for gel liner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. My sister could always use new brushes, so I'm fine with receiving some if they're not shady. I think Ipsy's shed most of shadiness lol.


----------



## katcole (Jan 4, 2013)

This is only my second bag so I cant compare brushes,but the lady said it might be a series. I dont know the quality but I use the cheap ones so anything has to be better then what i use now lol


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Having a bit of insiders knowledge on how subscription services work it's not as easy as it seems to people to get brands on board. You have to take into consideration that amount of subscribers there are so that enough product can be obtained then you have to take into consideration the money aspect because depending on how the contact is done the company may supply the subscription company the products for free (the company pays the subscription service for products to be sent to subscribers) or the subscription service purchases the items at a wholesale cost. I don't know how Ipsy, Beauty Army or Birchbox works completely because those types of things are insiders knowledge however I suspect that it's a combinations of things including companies paying them to promote the products. The cosmetics companies who work with subscription services need to meet minimums that those subscription services require so there are enough products to sent to subscribers.
> 
> ...


 I completely agree and wanted to add that it is funny how most of the " high end" companies are owned by one of the four major cosmetic companies. Marketing for companies like Bumble and Bumble is going to be a lot different than a company that is not owned by one of the major four. Just FYI:

*Estee Lauder *owns Aramis, Aveda, Clinique, Bobbi Brown, Bumble &amp; Bumble, Darphin, Prescriptives, M.A.C., Jo Malone, Origins, Ojon, American Beauty, Flirt, Good Skin and Creme de la Mer.

*Lâ€™oreal* owns Maybelline, Lancome, Helena Rubinstein, BioMedic, Vichy, Biotherm, La Roche Posay, Redken, Skinceuticals, Garnier, Keratase, Kiehlâ€™s, Shu   Uemura and Giorgio Armani.

*Proctor &amp; Gamble* owns Cover Girl, Max Factor, Olay, Clairol, Ivory, Noxzema, Pantene and SK-II.

*Johnson &amp; Johnson* owns Neutrogena, Aveeno, Clean &amp; Clear, RoC and Lubriderm.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 4, 2013)

Any of you girls that ordered during the enabling session with urban decay over the weekend know if your order shipped yet? I placed my order on the 30th and I know they didn't start shipping again till the 31st but it STILL says my order is in process?! Guess we must have bombarded them? Haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I want my goodies, NOW!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 4, 2013)

My order hasn't shipped yet, or at least I haven't gotten the email yet.  I'm really hoping they're not delaying orders because they ran out of all the samples they promised!  Did you notice the only sample they're sending now is a one-use eyeshadow primer? 

And I'm excited about the makeup brush!  Hoping it's part of a series.  I'm a little surprised that there is absolutely no makeup in the bag, but I guess they took us seriously when we rebelled against lipgloss and eyeliner!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Any of you girls that ordered during the enabling session with urban decay over the weekend know if your order shipped yet? I placed my order on the 30th and I know they didn't start shipping again till the 31st but it STILL says my order is in process?! Guess we must have bombarded them? Haha.
> 
> 
> ...


 I haven't received my order, but I did just get this email:

Hi UDer!We were a little too excited while packing up your order. So, if you notice something missing â€“ like that great group of deluxe samples â€“ just know a separate package will be arriving within the next 10 business days. Plus, you'll find a special UD treat â€“ just our way of saying sorry!To recap: nothing in your order is missing or out of stock and while some orders are still shipping out today or tomorrow, the sample package (plus special treat!) will still be arriving separately.We apologize for the inconvenience.Thanks for being a loyal UD customer.Your Urban Decay Customer Service Team


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> seems interesting since i remember a lot of people did not like the brushes back a few months ago. I made good use of mine luckily  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, so hopefully this may be an improved version?


I still use every brush myglam gave us in the past. It's kind of creepy because just this morning I was thinking I needed a new crease brush!


----------



## BagLady (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I haven't received my order, but I did just get this email:
> ...


 I just received the same email. Hopefully we will in fact be getting all of our samples!! CAn't wait!


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Jan 4, 2013)

I just have to say that UD sends awesome goodies! Right before the holidays I ordered 2 things and got that TSA travel bag with 24/7 liner and stick shadow in gorgeous colors, Naked Skin mini tube, two mascaras, a nude lip gloss, an eye shadow color card with the one time use primer as well as two sample color shadows, and an additional mini tube of primer. I was completely totally thrilled!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow, you guys get an EXTRA sample! On top of the (8? 9?) with the extras and the ipsy gwp you're already getting! I haven't gotten that email yet but I think I ordered a few hours after you.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jan 4, 2013)

The brush looks like a SOHO brush I purchased at Walgreens about a year ago.


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 4, 2013)

This is a photo of the soho crease brush.Looks similar


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 4, 2013)

I got the same UD email, idc I'd have to wait for 10 business days as long as I get my goodies! and yay for an extra!



> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yup, when I saw the spoiler pic I thought about my soho crease brush immediately


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 4, 2013)

Man I already own this brush. I agree it's soho. It's super fluffy and not terrible for blending. I got mine reduced to clear for $2 at Walgreens lol


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I haven't received my order, but I did just get this email:
> ...


 I haven't gotten this email!  Ugh, I hope I do....or it shipped.  I can't get signed on for some reason to check the status.  Dang it!  Hey, I've never ordered directly from their site but if they have to send the extra samples later and send an extra extra in that box then that's great service and I'll be sure to order from them again.  But it better be a good extra and not a single use card!  Otherwise I'm back to sephora.  Man, I'm dying to get my goodies!  It's been weeks since I've had a package delivered.  My kids used to get excited when a package came because they thought it might be an order for them from eBay.  Now they don't even ask who its' for, they just say "Oh, it's mom's girly stuff."


----------



## kittenparty (Jan 4, 2013)

I just got the UD email saying my stuff shipped, however I did not get the email about the extras. I am supposed to get the Ipsy bag and all the samples, sans the eye shadow card. I ordered on 12/31 after the enabler flurry





So we'll see what happens!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten this email!  Ugh, I hope I do....or it shipped.  I can't get signed on for some reason to check the status.  Dang it!  Hey, I've never ordered directly from their site but if they have to send the extra samples later and send an extra extra in that box then that's great service and I'll be sure to order from them again.  But it better be a good extra and not a single use card!  Otherwise I'm back to sephora.  Man, I'm dying to get my goodies!  It's been weeks since I've had a package delivered.  My kids used to get excited when a package came because they thought it might be an order for them from eBay.  Now they don't even ask who its' for, they just say "Oh, it's mom's girly stuff."


 I haven't gotten the email either... I checked the website using order # and billing zip code, it still says "processing", but kittenparty (supercute name, btw) already got her shipping email, and she ordered a day after us!  Hopefully we didn't order in some weird Twilight Zone period when they're just processing forever... I'm giving them the weekend and then emailing on Monday if I don't hear anything.  I figure 7 days is enough time to process an order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thankfully most of my packages come while the kids are at school... I can hide them away and pretend I didn't get anything 



 (Package? there's no package here...)

ETA:  Did you create an account or just order as a guest? It was my first time ordering from the website too and I checked out as a guest... maybe they process ppl with an account first?


----------



## OiiO (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ooh how fun! I don't own a crease brush yet so this will be a perfect addition to my makeup table  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTK (Jan 4, 2013)

From Facebook:

Quote:

Ipsy Just so you lovelies know, subscribers will be getting one of THREE different types of brushes for January's Glam Bag. All must-haves! And I agree, you can never have enough! Hopefully your January Glam Bag makeup brush will be a great addition, or a fabulous start, to your collection. 

Yay! I'm hoping there will be a good face brush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's the bag with the stuff in it. Keep in mind it's blurred by them.



​


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 4, 2013)

LOVE the shape of the bag!!!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the bag with the stuff in it. Keep in mind it's blurred by them.
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 4, 2013)

Do you know if it's still possible to get January's bag?

I want to gift a sub for a friend and this month is her bday month.

Thanks!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 4, 2013)

Too late.


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 4, 2013)

It should be. I haven't got my "last chance to resub" email yet.


----------



## diana16 (Jan 4, 2013)

I love the shape of the bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilyyygloria (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm really excited for this bag even though there are no make up products. It will be a nice break. I'm looking forward to the josie oil the most.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 4, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 4, 2013)

Ooo nice. Overall I'm happy with this months bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 4, 2013)

Really?! They're usually sold out by the 4th.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 4, 2013)

I hate when I read anything 'must have' because that means I MUST HAVE IT! Thankfully SoHo is sold at Target so I can pick up the other brushes when I get there...and hopefully they're good quality, the only SoHo brush I own is the one Ipsy sent out previously and I don't get much use out of it.

On a side note, I ordered from UD on the 30th and my order shipped yesterday. I didn't get an email about missing an item so I'm happy about that. (p.s. I ordered an eyeshadow and the on sale lip gloss and the mystery travel bag-my second one-and got the ipsy bag PLUS all the extra goodies they were promising. With free shipping at $35 I couldn't resist!)


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 4, 2013)

I think they usually give a headsup on Facebook and email to order and get in on the next bag in the next X hours. Dunno if it's different with gift subs.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really?! They're usually sold out by the 4th.


 I was surprised too! I was even more surprised CS replied within minutes.

So it's great news if anyone still wants to get in on the Jan bag.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think they usually give a headsup on Facebook and email to order and get in on the next bag in the next X hours. Dunno if it's different with gift subs.


 Thank you. That's good to know for the future!


----------



## ohreally (Jan 4, 2013)

This looks like a good January bag. Even though no makeup these items are good for winter.


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 4, 2013)

Are these SOHO brushes any good? A couple years ago I bought every E.L.F. brush they offered at my Target, and the ones I use the most are starting to fall apart. I want to start replacing my brushes with something a little better, but I don't want to be dropping $20+ a brush. SOHO brushes are sort of the price range I'm looking for. I also found a holiday set of 5 stila brushes for only $22 on amazon which I am eyeing too tho. Can anyone compare those two brand's brushes?


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 4, 2013)

I LOVE this bag a great variety of items super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have never tried the Big Sexy Hair hairspray so I am super excited


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope I get the star glitter in my bag too! All looks good to me! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 4, 2013)

> I haven't gotten the email either... I checked the website using order # and billing zip code, it still says "processing", but kittenparty (supercute name, btw) already got her shipping email, and she ordered a day after us! Â Hopefully we didn't order in some weird Twilight Zone period when they're just processing forever... I'm giving them the weekend and then emailing on Monday if I don't hear anything. Â I figure 7 days is enough time to process an order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thankfully most of my packages come while the kids are at school... I can hide them away and pretend I didn't get anythingÂ :icon_redf Â (Package? there's no package here...) ETA: Â Did you create an account or just order as a guest? It was my first time ordering from the website too and I checked out as a guest... maybe they process ppl with an account first?


 I went ahead and set up an account during the ordering process. No email and the website still says in process. Gaaaahhhh, they're killing me! I started the whole enabling post AFTER I had placed my order and there are people with theirs shipped that ordered the next day. Depressing! Here's hoping my test tube gets here soon to sooth my pain, haha! Can't wait for this month's bag to ship. Great bag but I think maybe they should have spaced some of the products out to next month and done half makeup to please everyone. Well, not that that's possible! But such a drastic change from one month to the next may have been too much. I'm happy as a lark either way. But I'm sure the February bag will have lots with Valentine's day. It'll be interesting to see the look videos this month! I might try and do one....if I can navigate the site! Yikes!


----------



## katlyne (Jan 4, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered from UD on the 29th and I haven't gotten any email other than the automatic order confirmation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no, scratch that, I got an advert for the Naked BB and the Naked Flushed. I ordered the deluxe shadow box, the mystery bag, and Midnight Cowgirl, along with allllll the samples and ipsy extra bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should have tons coming, I'm so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just want it to ship already!!!

and also, REALLY looking forward to the jan. bag!!!! I hope I get the crease brush, the other picture looked like a concealer brush, and I like to use my fingers so it blends better. I also hope I get the red nailtini because I have barely any reds!!! I want that classic red!!! ahh want want want. how first world am I??


----------



## beautynewbie (Jan 4, 2013)

So much for resolutions! Just resubbed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Are these SOHO brushes any good? A couple years ago I bought every E.L.F. brush they offered at my Target, and the ones I use the most are starting to fall apart. I want to start replacing my brushes with something a little better, but I don't want to be dropping $20+ a brush. SOHO brushes are sort of the price range I'm looking for.
> 
> I also found a holiday set of 5 stila brushes for only $22 on amazon which I am eyeing too tho. Can anyone compare those two brand's brushes?


I use the last Soho brush they sent out every single day. It hasn't shed at all and is a great brush. They are WAY better quality than the basic ELF line and the Studio line IMO.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered from UD on the 29th and I haven't gotten any email other than the automatic order confirmation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no, scratch that, I got an advert for the Naked BB and the Naked Flushed. I ordered the deluxe shadow box, the mystery bag, and Midnight Cowgirl, along with allllll the samples and ipsy extra bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should have tons coming, I'm so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just want it to ship already!!!
> 
> and also, REALLY looking forward to the jan. bag!!!! I hope I get the crease brush, the other picture looked like a concealer brush, and I like to use my fingers so it blends better. I also hope I get the red nailtini because I have barely any reds!!! I want that classic red!!! ahh want want want. how first world am I??


 Katlyne, I saw the word "advert" and immediately read the rest of your post in a British accent (in my head... not out loud, lol)

And apparently all of us that ordered on the 29th-30th are having to anxiously await our emails! I got the same order as you, just minus the Midnight Cowgirl.  The other two items added up to exactly $35 and.... I'm cheap.  Hopefully they let us know soon!  And I totally wouldn't mind if they sent the samples separately... with an "extra gift"... that would be lovely!


----------



## lovelockdown (Jan 4, 2013)

I was just at TJ Maxx and they had a body wash the same scent as the lotion they're sending us.....smells sooo good! Excited for it.


----------



## katlyne (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Katlyne, I saw the word "advert" and immediately read the rest of your post in a British accent (in my head... not out loud, lol)
> 
> And apparently all of us that ordered on the 29th-30th are having to anxiously await our emails! I got the same order as you, just minus the Midnight Cowgirl.  The other two items added up to exactly $35 and.... I'm cheap.  Hopefully they let us know soon!  And I totally wouldn't mind if they sent the samples separately... with an "extra gift"... that would be lovely!


 lolol. yes. I'm an anglophile!! I tend to use british words quite often  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yes, I would love an "extra gift" too. i love extras. and I mainly got the eyeshadow because I like the container and that color kept going in and out of stock so I figured I might as well snatch it up. and come on, a $6 Urban Decay eyeshadow??? yes. I like that idea.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jan 4, 2013)

Has everyone been billed?? Just curious cause I have not.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has everyone been billed?? Just curious cause I have not.


 I was billed on the 2nd!


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Jan 4, 2013)

> I was billed on the 2nd!


 Me too


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jan 4, 2013)

I like my soho brushes. The one they show in the pic i use as a liquid concealer brush. I dab a bit of my peter thomas roth liquid concealer under my eyes and use that brush to blend in. Works like a charm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ineri218 (Jan 4, 2013)

TY guys mines just says processing so they might not have gotten to my acct yet.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received the same email. Hopefully we will in fact be getting all of our samples!! CAn't wait!


 Really? I placed my order around the same time and I recieved my order today..........


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 5, 2013)

I placed my order on the 30th and got my shipping confirmation yesterday! (the 3rd)


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 5, 2013)

I think this may be my favorite Ipsy yet. I love every item! I enjoy getting a brush, and if they send more to fill out our collection in the future I'd be thrilled. My favorite is the JM -- eeeek I am so excited!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 5, 2013)

I have to say, I am impressed and unimpressed at the same time. 

Impressed for finally not having a pink lipgloss and an eyeliner, by a little unimpressed for the repeat brands. 

I understand repeating brands with large product ranges, an eyeshadow here, and a lipgloss, whatever, but same product same brand is getting kinda old myglam.


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 5, 2013)

I just purchased a gift subscription for someone--do you think they'll be able to sign up in time for the January bag, or would they probably have to wait for the Feb bag?


----------



## nishino (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just purchased a gift subscription for someone--do you think they'll be able to sign up in time for the January bag, or would they probably have to wait for the Feb bag?


 Last month was my first time subscribing to Ipsy, I signed up Dec 8 and was still able to receive the Dec glambag.  I think the cutoff date may depend on how much inventory they have vs. how many subscribers though.  You could probably drop a note to them to find out for sure if your giftee would be able to get the Jan bag.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 5, 2013)

The only thing I'm not excited about is the nailtini- Everything else I'm super excited about- especially the Argan oil. Big sexy hair is my fav hair spray- it's amazing- u gals will luv!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 5, 2013)

I just can't stop wondering what the other 'classic' nail polish shade is... what's more classic than a plain bright red?  My guesses are:

-Irish Creme (Light Creamy Caramel)

-Frothe (Sheer Neutral Buff)
-Champagne (Glistening Icy Beige)
-Pink Poodle (Rich Mocha With a Hint of Mauve)
 
 
If I had my choice, I'd love Navy Grog (Deep Midnight Indigo), but that is definitely not a classic color! Of course, who knows what Ipsy considers a neutral?


----------



## cmello (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just can't stop wondering what the other 'classic' nail polish shade is... what's more classic than a plain bright red?  My guesses are:
> 
> ...


 i hope i don't get a neutral just got a nude deborah lippman in popsugar luxury


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 5, 2013)

I like the shape and color of the bag.. now I wish it'd hurry and get here! A girl can always use another brush!


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 5, 2013)

> I just can't stop wondering what the other 'classic' nail polish shade is... what's more classic than a plain bright red? Â My guesses are:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



If I had my choice, I'd love Navy Grog (Deep Midnight Indigo), but that is definitely not a classic color! Of course, who knows what Ipsy considers a neutral? One of their shades is called Classic Rita so that's my guess!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i hope i don't get a neutral just got a nude deborah lippman in popsugar luxury


I'm just to opposite. I got red from PS lux box and would love a nude.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of their shades is called Classic Rita so that's my guess!


 I hope not... Yellow nail polish? Not my thing... But the "classic" in the name does make me think you're right, they do stuff like that.  Oh well. I can always trade if I don't like the color!


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate when I read anything 'must have' because that means I MUST HAVE IT! Thankfully SoHo is sold at Target so I can pick up the other brushes when I get there...and hopefully they're good quality, the only SoHo brush I own is the one Ipsy sent out previously and I don't get much use out of it.
> 
> On a side note, I ordered from UD on the 30th and my order shipped yesterday. I didn't get an email about missing an item so I'm happy about that. (p.s. I ordered an eyeshadow and the on sale lip gloss and the mystery travel bag-my second one-and got the ipsy bag PLUS all the extra goodies they were promising. With free shipping at $35 I couldn't resist!)


I was in Duane Reade yesterday and saw the whole collection of SOHO brushes including the one we are getting. It was a City Duane Reade so the prices were $11 and up.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say, I am impressed and unimpressed at the same time.
> 
> ...


 I think they are doing a lot better than BB who sends out non beauty items like food bars in different flavors and foil packets. I think this month is going to be awesome!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 5, 2013)

I think at a certain point, repeating brands will just be inevitable, but as long as it's only one repeat brand a month it doesn't bother me too much. It just makes sense that brands that have already partnered are going to be more likely to partner again. Birchbox even has 1-3 repeat items or brands a month usually.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't mind at all about repeat brands.  Repeat products (the same exact thing, color, smell, etc.) too close together would annoy me...but most brands have a variety of products and I don't mind sampling them all.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you tried setting the liner with black eyeshadow? I usually set my creamier eyeliners this way and they never fade, crease, or slide.


 I have tried but I wear contact lenses and any fine powders or shadows run off and go right on my contact.. This ends up in runny makeup, weird black lines that look like theyre on my eye, and dirty contacts I have to throw out earlier than I would a normal pair. 




This also might be why my eyeliners, even good brands with good rated liners like UD, fade and slide.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, I just chopped over a foot off of my hair, so now I've changed my mind...bring on the hairspray! lol


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 5, 2013)

I certainly don't mind more Urban Decay, TheBalm, Tarte, Josie Maran, BareMinerals, Buxom, NYX, etc lol. I don't think we'll be getting any more of NuMe or Murad, hopefully.

They're pretty good about not repeating brands consecutively--the last time they had like, Mai Couture was a year ago. And the "be a bombshell lipgloss" isn't the same as the "Miranesse" lipgloss; they almost never repeat the same item (except for ones I'm happy about--i.e. the 24/7 liner). Though, I could do without all the bright red (most of their lip products, January's nail polish)--I wish they were more on-trend with colors or at least branched out more.



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think at a certain point, repeating brands will just be inevitable, but as long as it's only one repeat brand a month it doesn't bother me too much. It just makes sense that brands that have already partnered are going to be more likely to partner again. Birchbox even has 1-3 repeat items or brands a month usually.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Agreed - "Oh oxblood is so in!" - then send us something in that color!  The color for 2013 is emerald" - then send us something emerald!

I still love Ipsy - but I do agree on the idea of giving us more on trend colors.

Not sure how I feel about the bag - I think once I can actually use the products I will be able to make up my mind.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they are doing a lot better than BB who sends out non beauty items like food bars in different flavors and foil packets. I think this month is going to be awesome!


 I don't ever get foil samples from Birchbox, so I don't share this same sentiment. I get amazing variety of very novel products, ipsy definitely sends much more traditional products, and black liner is only fun for a couple months before it gets repetitive, same with brown shadow and black eyeliner. I own a ton of makeup already, so no black eyeliner is going to excite me... ever. I also always own at least one or two of every ipsy bag, this month, the josie maran, pacifica and I have MAC 224 and Sigma E47 crease brushes I know are better than soho. I still love ipsy, since I travel a lot, and love small products, like I have always been a sucker for travel sized  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I cancelled glossybox and Birchbox and Ipsy together, since they always arrive on the same day for me, are total compliments to each other  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love them both, I cancelled myglam for a few months back in early 2012, but they totally redeemed themselves, I have never had any bad birchboxes so I can't say wether one is better than the other really.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 5, 2013)

January 2013 Ipsy Bag Value: 

1. Big Sexy Hair Product($6) - All Big Sexy Travel Sized products are $6, I don't know if they are sending only one single type, or multiples, but same price 2. Nailtini Nail Lacquer ($13) - Listed on their website 3. Josie Maran Argan Oil($4.80) - This is the .17oz small sample size, same as QVC NBTT, which lists sizes. 1.7oz is $48.00 4. Soho Crease Brush ($8.99) - Listed on their website 5. Pacifica Body Butter ($7) - Again, not sure if its only going to be the tuscan blood orange scent, but they are all priced the same.    Total: $39.79   Once again, totally awesome and well worth the $10!        I love school break, I have so much time for playing with makeup samples.  My mom got gifted the zero from last months bag, after she told me she was too old for liner, I looked in her vanity today and she bought the UD Smoked liners! Her best friend also recommended them to her apparently. I am always so interested in word of mouth makeup advice, since I get all mine from the web


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the price breakdown!  Looks like we're getting awesome value again this month.

I'm currently rebuilding my makeup collection after a few years of having very little disposable income, (What? We need to buy diapers instead of lipgloss? Are you sure these kids don't come with a return policy?  KIDDING!) and in that time, pretty much all of my makeup expired/had to be thrown out.  So Ipsy's become a great way for me to rebuild my collection.  So I'm happy for anything they send me!  I especially love the lack of foil packets (I got 2 in my first BB. Sad panda) and their willingness to try to please us.  After all, we pretty much asked for a makeup-free bag this month.  Of course, this is just my opinion, and many of you have very justifiable reasons for not liking the products.

gypsiemagic, I'm the exact opposite of you... now that my kids are back in school, I have time to play with samples!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't ever get foil samples from Birchbox, so I don't share this same sentiment. I get amazing variety of very novel products, ipsy definitely sends much more traditional products, and black liner is only fun for a couple months before it gets repetitive, same with brown shadow and black eyeliner. I own a ton of makeup already, so no black eyeliner is going to excite me... ever. I also always own at least one or two of every ipsy bag, this month, the josie maran, pacifica and I have MAC 224 and Sigma E47 crease brushes I know are better than soho. I still love ipsy, since I travel a lot, and love small products, like I have always been a sucker for travel sized  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I cancelled glossybox and Birchbox and Ipsy together, since they always arrive on the same day for me, are total compliments to each other  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love them both, I cancelled myglam for a few months back in early 2012, but they totally redeemed themselves, I have never had any bad birchboxes so I can't say wether one is better than the other really.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got tons of foils from BB. One time I had 4 foils in ONE box!!! I canceled the next month.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the price breakdown!  Looks like we're getting awesome value again this month.


 Yes! I am always pleased when the box value is high, even if its already stuff I own.



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got tons of foils from BB. One time I had 4 foils in ONE box!!! I canceled the next month.


 dang, thats no fun, sometimes I get an extra sample in a foil that is the same brand as one of the bigger samples, but its always listed as an extra on the card, so I don't pay much mind to it, since its not part of my promised 4-5 samples. 

I guess everybody like the disparity in the boxes as long as they are getting the better outcome.


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 6, 2013)

this is kinda sorta off topic.. but I got my urban decay order in the mail today and I thought I would share!

Here's what I got!   -Good Karma Multi-tasker brush -3 (YES! 3!) Supercurl curling mascara -24/7 glide on shadow pencil in Rehab -24/7 glide on shadow pencil in delinquent
-24/7 glide on eye pencil in electric
-(full size!.. at least I think) Lip junkie in naked
-mini lip junkie in midnight cowboy
-naked bb cream
-all nighter setting spray
-eyeshadow primer potion
 
I am so so SO excited for all my new goodies! I'm relatively new to UD and I loveeee that they are cruelty free! I can't wait to try it all out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 6, 2013)

Just chiming in on packets...the only ones I've gotten in 1 year that weren't marketed as packets were the befine debacle, Suki balancing regimen (5 packets), fekkai shampoo &amp; conditioner, and do the Caldrea hand soap pods qualify as a packet? Anyway, I've had pretty good luck I guess..


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow... that's VERY cool. Makes me wish I took advantage of that promo. Oh well, not like I need more stuff to accumulate dust.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is kinda sorta off topic.. but I got my urban decay order in the mail today and I thought I would share!
> 
> ...


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is kinda sorta off topic.. but I got my urban decay order in the mail today and I thought I would share!
> 
> ...


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 6, 2013)

nope, I ordered the make up brush and the mystery travel bag with the all nighter setting spray, curling mascara, a mini 24/7 shadow pencil and the full-sized lip junkie. everything else was free with the ipsy travel bag and inventory samples they were giving out!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> nope, I ordered the make up brush and the mystery travel bag with the all nighter setting spray, curling mascara, a mini 24/7 shadow pencil and the full-sized lip junkie. everything else was free with the ipsy travel bag and inventory samples they were giving out!


 what an awesome promotion stack!


----------



## wishingwillow (Jan 6, 2013)

Mine got here yesterday too! I ordered Naked Basics and the 'mystery kit' and essentially got all the same things/shades except the mini liner. Mine was in Mildew.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome haul! And I'm SO happy that the mini lip junkie is in Midnight Cowboy! Thanks for the pic! Can I be nosy and ask when you placed your order?  



> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is kinda sorta off topic.. but I got my urban decay order in the mail today and I thought I would share!
> 
> ...


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 6, 2013)

> Awesome haul! And I'm SO happy that the mini lip junkie is in Midnight Cowboy! Thanks for the pic! Can I be nosy and ask when you placed your order? Â


 I am surprised how much I love the Midnight Cowboy shade! I might buy the full size I like it so much. I have the Wallflower shade and its darker than I had expected (my lips are pink on their own). My order was placed on the 26th, shipping notification on the 30th but really went out on the first, was sent priority mail from FL to UT and recieved on the 3rd.


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 6, 2013)

Oops double post


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am surprised how much I love the Midnight Cowboy shade! I might buy the full size I like it so much. I have the Wallflower shade and its darker than I had expected (my lips are pink on their own).
> 
> My order was placed on the 26th, shipping notification on the 30th but really went out on the first, was sent priority mail from FL to UT and recieved on the 3rd.


 Thanks! I placed my order on the 30th (dang enablers on this site, lol) and still haven't gotten a shipping notification.  I'm glad you love the Midnight Cowboy! I was seriously hoping it wasn't a 2nd lip junkie in Naked.  Do you like the Electric Pencil? I have dark red/brown hair and hazel eyes, so I'm hoping I don't get that shade!


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 6, 2013)

It was someone else that got electric (although I got it in the anniversary set and its fun for summer), I got the Ipsy bag and the free stuff.. I got the Delinquent shadow pencil and gunmetal in the mini 24/7.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 6, 2013)

> Thanks! I placed my order on the 30th (dang enablers on this site, lol) and still haven't gotten a shipping notification. Â I'm glad you love the Midnight Cowboy! I was seriously hoping it wasn't a 2nd lip junkie in Naked. Â Do you like the Electric Pencil? I have dark red/brown hair and hazel eyes, so I'm hoping I don't get that shade!


 Haha! Looks like you were right on the midnight cowboy. I thought for sure it was gonna be another naked gloss. Whew! Oh man, UD is killing me! It STILL says my order is "in process." I ordered the mystery bag, clearance gloss, and false lashes. Come on, it's been 7 days and no email either. Looks like I'm going to have to call them on my lunch break tomorrow. :-(


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It was someone else that got electric (although I got it in the anniversary set and its fun for summer), I got the Ipsy bag and the free stuff.. I got the Delinquent shadow pencil and gunmetal in the mini 24/7.


 Oh gosh! I meant to ask alpina0560 about the Electric! Lol you already told me you got the Gunmetal... I have no memory, sorry! 







> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha! Looks like you were right on the midnight cowboy. I thought for sure it was gonna be another naked gloss. Whew!
> 
> Oh man, UD is killing me! It STILL says my order is "in process." I ordered the mystery bag, clearance gloss, and false lashes. Come on, it's been 7 days and no email either. Looks like I'm going to have to call them on my lunch break tomorrow. :-(


 Just an FYI, I checked my bank account, and it's not showing that I was charged by UD for anything.  It's also not showing it in the pending charges.  I did get the order confirmation email, and it's on the UD website as processing when I check with the order # and billing zip code.  So I'm calling tomorrow when they open to see what's going on!  You may want to check your bank account too, just to see if they charged you.  I knew I ordered in the Twilight Zone!  Grrrrr!!!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 6, 2013)

> Oh gosh! I meant to ask alpina0560 about the Electric! Lol you already told me you got the Gunmetal... I have no memory, sorry!Â :icon_redf Just an FYI, I checked my bank account, and it's not showing that I was charged by UD for anything. Â It's also not showing it in the pending charges. Â I did get the order confirmation email, and it's on the UD website as processing when I check with the order # and billing zip code. Â So I'm calling tomorrow when they open to see what's going on! Â You may want to check your bank account too, just to see if they charged you. Â I knew I ordered in the Twilight Zone! Â Grrrrr!!!


 Haha! I checked my bank acct and the charge for UD went through. Not sure what the issue is but they sure as heck better give us all of those extra samples they promised. That's the only reason I ordered so if they wanna keep my business they better keep me happy! Lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 6, 2013)

weird.  Now I'm extra-hoping they don't give me some weird billing excuse and cancel my order. Oh well! I've heard they have decent CS, so I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine got here yesterday too! I ordered Naked Basics and the 'mystery kit' and essentially got all the same things/shades except the mini liner. Mine was in Mildew.


 My mini liner was in whiskey! love the color!


----------



## wishingwillow (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mini liner was in whiskey! love the color!


That is a great color. I have a Whiskey/Zero double sided liner and I find myself reaching for the Whiskey far far more.


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 6, 2013)

@ magicalmom.. I ordered on the 30th, got a shipping confirmation email on the 3rd.. (I also ordered thanks to the wonderful enablers here who posted about the great giveaways! - thanksssss everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) I would probably give their cs a call! good luck!


----------



## macstarlite (Jan 7, 2013)

I restrained myself after reading this from the UD buying. Now I am regretting it lol


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 7, 2013)

was just in Marshall's...


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> was just in Marshall's...


 lololol wow.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 7, 2013)

I need a Marshall's in town... then again pocket book would be ouching. LOL


----------



## bluelion (Jan 7, 2013)

If it's any consolation, I never find anything cool at Marshall's. It's such a crapshoot. Either that, or I'm getting beat to the good stuff!


----------



## macstarlite (Jan 7, 2013)

I rarely find good things at my Marshalls but do at TJ Maxx


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 7, 2013)

I picked up a travel three pack of blowpro styling products from tj maxx today and while perusing the beauty aisles, they had this display, wondering if all the flavors will be sampled in our bags!?


----------



## cskeiser (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh gosh! I meant to ask alpina0560 about the Electric! Lol you already told me you got the Gunmetal... I have no memory, sorry!
> 
> ...


    I ordered on the 31st and my cc hasn't been charged yet.  I emailed Urban Decay this am....


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishingwillow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine got here yesterday too! I ordered Naked Basics and the 'mystery kit' and essentially got all the same things/shades except the mini liner. Mine was in Mildew.


 Mildew??? Ewww that's an odd name to give something that you put on your face lol.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked up a travel three pack of blowpro styling products from tj maxx today and while perusing the beauty aisles, they had this display, wondering if all the flavors will be sampled in our bags!?


 Haha it always cracks me up when people call scents flavors - I do it too especially with things like the Shea Terra body butters that smell so good I want to eat them by the spoonful.


----------



## Rochellena (Jan 7, 2013)

Aww, I wish my TJ Maxx would get that nailtini pack. I loved the one we got in that bag a couple of months ago, and super excited for this month, but I'm also way too cheap to pay full price...or at least their asking price.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I ordered on the 31st and my cc hasn't been charged yet.  I emailed Urban Decay this am....


 


> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> @ magicalmom.. I ordered on the 30th, got a shipping confirmation email on the 3rd.. (I also ordered thanks to the wonderful enablers here who posted about the great giveaways! - thanksssss everyone
> 
> 
> ...


 Mine was JUST charged... literally, today.  I rechecked the status on the website and it now says "awaiting allocation".  I won't bother CS as long as I see progress on my order (used to work phone CS for a makeup company, and I already know they'll just give me a timeframe for when the order will finish processing and send).

THANK YOU ladies so much for all the updates on your orders.  It's always nice to know that someone else is going through the same order issues.  



 So I'll just keep hoping it gets here soon!  Although, is it crazy that I'm just a *little* sad that my extra samples didn't get shipped separately... with an extra extra sample? If you're one of the ppl that happened to, let us know what it is!!!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> weird.  Now I'm extra-hoping they don't give me some weird billing excuse and cancel my order. Oh well! I've heard they have decent CS, so I'm crossing my fingers.


 Oh happy day!  I just called UD and this nice girl "Kelly" pulled up my order and said it shipped out this morning and I should be getting an email confirmation with my traking number shortly.  She said they were just super backed up from being shut down in shipping and then all the orders.  So, here's hoping I get ALL of my order and the extras.  So maybe it was the same thing with your order?  Not sure how a lot of people who ordered AFTER I posted the enabler alert got their stuff shipped out before mine but sounds like they don't have much of a system with how they pull their orders for shipment but whatever, as long as I get my goodies! 

Oh man, this week and next is gonna be like Christmas all over again....heehee.  I've got my UD order, Ipsy, Birchbox, Glossybox, NewBeauty Testtube, QVC NB Testtube all coming and I need to place an order with Sephora and they just put up some new 100 point perks. 





I wish I could spread this stuff all out!  I seriously go through withdrawls after I get all my boxes...ugh.  Luckily I found this place to help with spoilers along the way to ease the pain.  AGHHHHH, I need help!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 7, 2013)

Yay for your order shipping! That's awesome! Yeah, I'm a little miffed as to them shipping later orders first, but I'm guessing they don't figure on all of us getting on MuT to compare notes. 

And by the way, LOL on you "needing" to place an order with Sephora.... I have 99 beauty points, and I'm stalking the website this week for deals.


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> was just in Marshall's...


I would have snatched it up. I need help... lol


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 7, 2013)

Since on the last page everyone was talking about the nail colors we might get, and what shades they want, I thought I'd share:

Zoya is currently having a promo where you use code Zoya2013. Add 3 polishes to your cart (But the newest shades are off limits, just skip the 'new' section) and then use the promo code, you end up only paying for shipping. $10 for 3 polishes, $3.33 each, they normally cost $8 each!

I used it earlier, so I promise it works. but the website took very long to load at certain times, possibly high traffic?


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> was just in Marshall's...


 I get so excited when I come across Essie at TJMaxx, but then they're always ugly shades :/


----------



## bluelion (Jan 7, 2013)

So very true in my case too! When I do find brands I like, I can never find shades that appeal to me. I call them all reject colors, hehe.


----------



## ohreally (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since on the last page everyone was talking about the nail colors we might get, and what shades they want, I thought I'd share:
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the code!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 7, 2013)

eek.... D:



> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> was just in Marshall's...


----------



## lady41 (Jan 7, 2013)

On the UD subject...is there anyone who has ordered on the 31st has their order shipped yet? Gosh I am so impatient and that seems like a long time for something to be shipped.


----------



## wishingwillow (Jan 7, 2013)

That is EXACTLY what I thought, and I spent a good five minutes considering other names for it. Moss? LOL


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On the UD subject...is there anyone who has ordered on the 31st has their order shipped yet? Gosh I am so impatient and that seems like a long time for something to be shipped.
I ordered on the 30th, and I was just charged and shipped today.  However, I've heard of people ordering after me and their order processed/shipped before mine.  It seems to be somewhat of a random process, but MzKayleeJames had some luck calling CS today, maybe call them tomorrow and see what's up w/your order?

And to the lovely ladies who have already received their order, my invoice now has a "Thank You" card on it.  Has anyone else gotten one?


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 7, 2013)

The Thank You Card has a $5 off your next purchase code on it, with a UD sticker on the other side, the code is good until 2/28


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Thank You Card has a $5 off your next purchase code on it, with a UD sticker on the other side, the code is good until 2/28


 Yay! Free Money! 



 Ugh too bad I've put myself on a major no buy after the holidays (well... except for subscriptions OF COURSE!)

But hey, free sticker!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> On the UD subject...is there anyone who has ordered on the 31st has their order shipped yet? Gosh I am so impatient and that seems like a long time for something to be shipped.


 I ordered on the 31st and my order still says processing. But I also got the email that said "sorry we forgot something so it will come later, etc". So if it hasn't gone out yet, how could they have forgotten anything? I won't complain since it sounds like I'll get something extra, but it is a tad confusing.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 7, 2013)

My UD order with using the Ipsy code, buying the mystery travel bag, full size eyeshadow, sale lipgloss and the free extras they were handing out before the 31st, also the bb cream, I'm pretty happy with all the little stuff I got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Back on topic, I wonder when our Ipsy bags will ship? I'm anxious to know if both my bags will come with the same color polishes


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My UD order with using the Ipsy code, buying the mystery travel bag, full size eyeshadow, sale lipgloss and the free extras they were handing out before the 31st, also the bb cream, I'm pretty happy with all the little stuff I got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Back on topic, I wonder when our Ipsy bags will ship? I'm anxious to know if both my bags will come with the same color polishes


 That UD eye primer sample is an awesome size! I am loving these pics... especially now that I finally got my "your order shipped!" email.  Thanks for sharing!

And yes, Ipsy bags... I'm pretty sure they'll ship on Thurs/Fri of this week.  A lucky few get theirs on Fri/Sat, and then shipping distributes widely over the weekend, so a bunch of people get theirs on Monday.  At least that's how it's gone down the past few months.


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 7, 2013)

hey everyone does anyone know where we post our personal trading link?

I received a message saying the trade thread was going to close and we post our trading links on a certain page, but can't seem to find it.

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 7, 2013)

here it is.  Sorry you have to copy and paste I didn't know how to make it a clicky link

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131814/mut-traders-list-your-swaps/

It is called MUT traders list your swaps if you prefer to put it in the search bar.

Hopefully Ipsy bags ship soon!



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hey everyone does anyone know where we post our personal trading link?
> 
> ...


----------



## PixelatedToys (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> January 2013 Ipsy Bag Value:
> 
> 1. Big Sexy Hair Product($6) - All Big Sexy Travel Sized products are $6, I don't know if they are sending only one single type, or multiples, but same price 2. Nailtini Nail Lacquer ($13) - Listed on their website 3. Josie Maran Argan Oil($4.80) - This is the .17oz small sample size, same as QVC NBTT, which lists sizes. 1.7oz is $48.00 4. Soho Crease Brush ($8.99) - Listed on their website 5. Pacifica Body Butter ($7) - Again, not sure if its only going to be the tuscan blood orange scent, but they are all priced the same.    Total: $39.79   Once again, totally awesome and well worth the $10!        I love school break, I have so much time for playing with makeup samples.  My mom got gifted the zero from last months bag, after she told me she was too old for liner, I looked in her vanity today and she bought the UD Smoked liners! Her best friend also recommended them to her apparently. I am always so interested in word of mouth makeup advice, since I get all mine from the web


 
Thanks for the awesome breakdown!  I'm really new to makeup and so ipsy switching things up month to month rocks for me!  I'm really excited for the crease brush (I only have a few brushes) and the Argan oil, and while the nail polish may not be for me, hey, that's what the swap forum is for.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rochellena (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PixelatedToys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the awesome breakdown!  I'm really new to makeup and so ipsy switching things up month to month rocks for me!  I'm really excited for the crease brush (I only have a few brushes) and the Argan oil, and while the nail polish may not be for me, hey, that's what the swap forum is for.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same for me! I only started kind of getting into cosmetics and stuff when I was gifted a BB sub last summer, so Ipsy has really been an awesome tool in me learning what I like and don't, what looks good on me, and what doesn't. The brush is really awesome because I also only have a few brushes, and while I'm still in the process of trying to learn how to not leave my house looking like Mimi from the Drew Carey Show, I'm not interested in unloading a lot of money on brushes. Also super excited about the oil. I've heard such great things about it and have been wanting to try it for a while. Really, really happy with this month. This will be my 4th bag, and Ipsy has yet had me considering whether I should drop or not. Just hoping things stay this positive.


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> here it is.  Sorry you have to copy and paste I didn't know how to make it a clicky link
> 
> ...


 Thank you !!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 8, 2013)

No problem!



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you !!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 8, 2013)

UD $5 off $10 or more, good through 2/28/13.

One time use code...first come first served, I won't be using it.

PM if you want it. 

Aaaaand....it's gone.


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 8, 2013)

Whoever suggested using the Oil on a damp face needs an award! I have a few of the oils from test tubes, etc and was just adding a drop to my night time moisturizer because one or even three drops seemed to do nothing when I applied that alone. It didn't seem to spread around enough before soaking in. But on a damp face and patting it on makes a huge difference in application. Once my current sample bottle runs out I plan to try this with the Tarte Maracuja oil (which was the same experience for me).


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 8, 2013)

Full size image!

And yes you can still resubscribe.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY! Thanks Kyuu!


----------



## diana16 (Jan 8, 2013)

Im excited to try out the hair spray!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want my bag here already.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 8, 2013)

wooh hooooo i love the variety this month. i don't have any hair spray or oil, a new brush is cool since i only have one small set, i'm always up for new lotion scents and i'm a nail polish addict.

i'm really happy there's no black eyeliner or lip gloss this month. those things are my staple but i have A LOT now.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> was just in Marshall's...


 
after two weeks of vacation, i see this? need to go to marshall's for treasure hunting!!


----------



## jnm9jem (Jan 8, 2013)

I really like the design of the bag this month, and surprisingly I am not sad about there being no make up. I love the variety and I am excited about all of the products included! I have used them all before, so I know I love them and they will get used!


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Whoever suggested using the Oil on a damp face needs an award! I have a few of the oils from test tubes, etc and was just adding a drop to my night time moisturizer because one or even three drops seemed to do nothing when I applied that alone. It didn't seem to spread around enough before soaking in. But on a damp face and patting it on makes a huge difference in application. Once my current sample bottle runs out I plan to try this with the Tarte Maracuja oil (which was the same experience for me).


 Yay!!! So happy you tried what I suggested!!! It makes SUCH a difference. I have both the Tarte Maracuja oil and the Josie Maran Argan Oil, and it works great with both. When I initially was just putting it on my face, I didn't get what all of the hype was about with these oils. But patting in onto a damp face works so well - it's like night and day. It has really made my skin so much better when I do that every night!!


----------



## Rochellena (Jan 8, 2013)

Is it bad I'm going to be a little sad if there is no star confetti in the bag? It's just pretty!


----------



## jnm9jem (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it bad I'm going to be a little sad if there is no star confetti in the bag? It's just pretty!


 haha! not at all!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 8, 2013)

Actually, if the makeup back were see-through blue with stars on it, I probably would've resubbed but the bag -- while nice -- is look a little too much like the last two bags from October and November. And August too, I think.


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FoxxyNiki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!!! So happy you tried what I suggested!!! It makes SUCH a difference. I have both the Tarte Maracuja oil and the Josie Maran Argan Oil, and it works great with both. When I initially was just putting it on my face, I didn't get what all of the hype was about with these oils. But patting in onto a damp face works so well - it's like night and day. It has really made my skin so much better when I do that every night!!


Great idea. I will also be trying it out. My face needs all the help it can get!


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Jan 8, 2013)

> was just in Marshall's...


 oooo, neither the Marshall's, TJ's maxx, nor Ross ever seem to have a nice selection of cosmetics unfortunately! I also cannot wait for the bags to ship out! though it always takes at least a week for me it receive it was anyone else not so fond of the bright red lip gloss from dec? so far both the be a bombshell lip gloss and the mireneese lip product were total misses in the color department. I liked the way the mireneese color looked in the bottle, but thought it looked horrible on, anyone have any ideas on how to use less than ideal lip colors? thanks,


----------



## Gaby Ramos (Jan 8, 2013)

Can't believe you found these at Marshalls  pretty cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jaclynsmusings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oooo, neither the Marshall's, TJ's maxx, nor Ross ever seem to have a nice selection of cosmetics unfortunately!
> 
> ...


 yeah i wasn't fond of it either and i just don't like the color red in general. i combined the bombshell color with my pink lipgloss from nars and it turned out to be a pretty shade. almost hg  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd be happier than a pig in sh*t 




 to take anyone's Hot Mess BaB off their hands! There's not much on my trade list, but if you're not gonna use it...I def will! It's my HG red!! 

PM me if you're in the giving mood LOL


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Gaby Ramos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't believe you found these at Marshalls  pretty cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I can't believe it either - and for $4?! The selection of pretty much everything else was wiped out, I think they're doing their end of year clearance...


----------



## bakeitup (Jan 8, 2013)

I went to TJ maxx and they had new essie polishes for 2-4 bucks! I finally got "a cut above," that I have been lusting for $3! 

 Kinda not that excited for this bag, but I loved the past three.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> On the UD subject...is there anyone who has ordered on the 31st has their order shipped yet? Gosh I am so impatient and that seems like a long time for something to be shipped.


 I ordered on the 31st and got the email saying my order shipped yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to TJ maxx and they had new essie polishes for 2-4 bucks! I finally got "a cut above," that I have been lusting for $3!
> 
> Kinda not that excited for this bag, but I loved the past three.


I am going to have go stalk my Tj maxx and Marshalls this week end. My husband will be thrilled! hahaha


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jaclynsmusings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oooo, neither the Marshall's, TJ's maxx, nor Ross ever seem to have a nice selection of cosmetics unfortunately!
> 
> ...


 I personally like the one from december (but I'm a red lip gal).

The Mireneese I have is VERY pink - which is okay if I am doing something more natural looking and want a bold (read VERY BOLD) lip. Sometimes mixing it up with other colors can help. I would use a brush to help mix up the colors a bit.  Play around with the colors by mixing and seeing what ya can do with it.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 8, 2013)

* sigh * I know it is early but the sub junkie in me needs to know....Anyone get their bag yet?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> * sigh * I know it is early but the sub junkie in me needs to know....Anyone get their bag yet?


 wondering the same thing!


----------



## page5 (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jaclynsmusings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oooo, neither the Marshall's, TJ's maxx, nor Ross ever seem to have a nice selection of cosmetics unfortunately!
> 
> ...


 My Marshall's and TJ Maxx rarely have any makeup either





I did love the red lip gloss from december though.

When I have a lip color I don't love I usually try layering it with another product (lipstick or gloss) until I find a combo that I like. If you just want to lighten the color a little sometimes a lip balm works well.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 8, 2013)

They seem to ship around the 8th... I got mine on the 10th of each month in Nov (a Sat) and Dec (a Mon).  Hoping I get it this Thurs! Maybe? Please, Ipsy?


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 8, 2013)

I am also surprisingly excited about this bag even though there's no  makeup. I adore the actual bag! The red polish can go on my toes (I use shellac on my nails). I need a crease brush desperately and I'm beyond excited about the JM oil!!!!!


----------



## marybbryant (Jan 8, 2013)

I canceled Ipsy last month.  I just now recieved an email from Ipsy stating I could resubscribe and get the January bag.  It looks like there are some great products this month - I may have to resub!  I just put myself on a "beauty product no-buy" for the next month or two.  Why oh why did Ipsy have to tempt me? 

I would like to try the Josie Moran and the Pacifica.  I've used other Pacifica products (the Spanish Amber body butter is fantastic!).  The rest of the products look good too!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's the image from the email Mary mentioned.



​


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 8, 2013)

I sort of want to resub just so I don't miss out. Even though I won't use most of the products.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jan 9, 2013)

I think the product I'm the most excited about is the brush! I love brushes I'd pick them over lipgloss anyway! So heavenly they are to me super excited!


----------



## yoru (Jan 9, 2013)

I am probably the only person who is super bummed about the bag lol I don't use hair spray and polish, and I don't need another brush......will be giving away them to others. I have tons of moisturizers and lotion at home but it doesn't hurt to try. The only thing I am looking forward to is the argan oil.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am probably the only person who is super bummed about the bag lol I don't use hair spray and polish, and I don't need another brush......will be giving away them to others. I have tons of moisturizers and lotion at home but it doesn't hurt to try. The only thing I am looking forward to is the argan oil.


 Ur not the only one, I'm not excited about anything either.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think the product I'm the most excited about is the brush! I love brushes I'd pick them over lipgloss anyway! So heavenly they are to me super excited!


 I'm actually excited about the hairspray and the brush, lol! I love having good travel sized hairspray to take to work with me so I don't have to haul around my big can when I curl my hair. I've got tons of brushes but one more never hurts, lol! I'm not thrilled about the polish but I'll give it a try. The body butter and the argan oil seem promising too. Overall, I think it will be a good bag. It wasn't a resolution but I decided to cancel Ipsy... but about a week later I got an email from them saying "We want you back" and I swear, it was almost like the love of your life pleading on hands and knees to take you back. I couldn't resist, LOL!


----------



## cmello (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm actually excited about the hairspray and the brush, lol! I love having good travel sized hairspray to take to work with me so I don't have to haul around my big can when I curl my hair. I've got tons of brushes but one more never hurts, lol! I'm not thrilled about the polish but I'll give it a try. The body butter and the argan oil seem promising too. Overall, I think it will be a good bag. It wasn't a resolution but I decided to cancel Ipsy... but about a week later I got an email from them saying "We want you back" and I swear, it was almost like the love of your life pleading on hands and knees to take you back. I couldn't resist, LOL!


 Omg i did the exact thing.. cancelled end of December to try to cut down and then got the email with first spoiler and BOOM signed back up......... no WILLPOWER here LOL


----------



## xlisaa (Jan 9, 2013)

I actually purchased the Blood Orange body butter from TJ Maxx a few months ago for $6.99 (a big bottle though) &amp; I love the scent so I guess I wouldn't mind that. I already have the concealer brush because it's put on clearance at Walgreens for $4.99. I'm excited for the Josie Maran, but the nail polish &amp; hair spray, not so much. I will give the hairspray to my mom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am probably the only person who is super bummed about the bag lol I don't use hair spray and polish, and I don't need another brush......will be giving away them to others. I have tons of moisturizers and lotion at home but it doesn't hurt to try. The only thing I am looking forward to is the argan oil.


I cancelled after the first two samples. No interest.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not as excited for this bag as the past few. I've gotten hairspray samples in recent BB and BA boxes, I'm on nail polish overload from Julep's sales &amp; mystery box last year, and I just bought myself a new set of brushes - but from the picture, this one looks different than any I have so we'll see. I am excited about the argan oil (I got a tiny one use sample in a Sephora order recently so I've been anxious to try more) and the lotion though! It's a nice break from the black liner and pink/red lip gloss though ;-)

I got my Urban Decay order yesterday, since we were talking about it here.

I ordered the eye primer potion duo in Original &amp; Sin, the Lip Love gloss in Taunt, and the Mystery Bag, and used the code for the Ipsy Travel Bag. I missed the multiple samples but I got a little tube of the BB cream so I was excited for that. My mystery bag had a travel super curl mascara, travel all nighter spray, full sized lip junkie in naked, 24/7 eye shadow pencil in delinquent, and a primer potion one use sample. My Ipsy bag had another super curl mascara, mini lip junkie in midnight cowboy, another 24/7 eye shadow pencil in rehab, and then another one use primer potion sample.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 9, 2013)

Same here, I'm happy to have had that option!


----------



## brokenship (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not too excited about this bag, I wish they had at least one make up item. But... I'm more than willing to stick around because this is the first bag I've been disappointed in and I've been subscribed for over 6 months now. I think that's pretty good considering I was never happy with my BB boxes.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2013)

I can't wait for this bag but doubt I'll get it in time to take the things with me to IMATS. That's what I love about my subscription services is that the items are travel size (for the most part).


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't wait for this bag but doubt I'll get it in time to take the things with me to IMATS. That's what I love about my subscription services is that the items are travel size (for the most part).


 Zadi your coming to NY?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2013)

Maybe.


----------



## CaWo (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not a member of Ipsy but am thinking of joining. Does anyone have any feedback for me? How do you like the products? How is the customer service? I am a member of Birchbox and Sample Society tho. How does Ipsy compare?  Any info would be helpful!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg i did the exact thing.. cancelled end of December to try to cut down and then got the email with first spoiler and BOOM signed back up......... no WILLPOWER here LOL


 What I do is cancel after I receive my bag, wait for next month's spoilers to come in and if I like the bag and have time to resub I will.  I want to know if my $10 is well spent since they tend to reveal the contents before shipping.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaWo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not a member of Ipsy but am thinking of joining. Does anyone have any feedback for me? How do you like the products? How is the customer service? I am a member of Birchbox and Sample Society tho. How does Ipsy compare?  Any info would be helpful!


 Hi CaWo!

Ipsy is my favorite sub, and my first.  I've subbed since Nov 2012.  I love that I never get foil packets (deluxe samples and full sizes, woohoo!) and when Ipsy does a sneak peek, you are getting that item in your bag!  Every month they also send a different makeup bag holding the stuff, instead of a cardboard box like BB.  I've never had to deal w/their CS, but I've heard other people say they had a good experience when an item is missing/damaged.  

In previous months, they did almost all makeup in the bags, but this month they're focusing more on skincare and tools.  They seem to adjust the bag contents based on feedback (we were all asking for no more eyeliner/lipgloss in the bags for awhile, there was one of each in Oct/Nov/Dec!)  Hopefully this is some helpful info, and you will find quite a few Ipsy addicts in this forum!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What I do is cancel after I receive my bag, wait for next month's spoilers to come in and if I like the bag and have time to resub I will.  I want to know if my $10 is well spent since they tend to reveal the contents before shipping.


 I think this is what I'm going to start doing from here on out. I just can't breakup with Birchbox yet because the rewards have been too good to me. I definitely haven't been disappointed by Ipsy yet, but I think it's good to know going in whether one is going to receive black eyeliner and lipgloss again.

For example, last month was kind of repetitive for me, but the stuff I already had similar items of made for great Christmas gifts to my boyfriends sister and I was totally content with just keeping the primer and highlighter papers for myself.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think this is what I'm going to start doing from here on out. I just can't breakup with Birchbox yet because the rewards have been too good to me. I definitely haven't been disappointed by Ipsy yet, but I think it's good to know going in whether one is going to receive black eyeliner and lipgloss again.
> 
> For example, last month was kind of repetitive for me, but the stuff I already had similar items of made for great Christmas gifts to my boyfriends sister and I was totally content with just keeping the primer and highlighter papers for myself.


 Ditto. I'm thinking about canceling one of my BB subs (I have two) but ipsy hasn't let me down either.  I was tired of getting glosses and black eyeliners and I not too fond of the color red so I might swap that polish away.  This bag still looks good and if my income goes up soon I might take the plunge and get a yearly sub.


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 9, 2013)

Think of it as your best bang-for-the-buck makeup subscription. I sampled to BB on-and-off for over a year (totalling ~10 boxes) and Sample Society for a few months--both of which I dropped to get 2 Ipsy subs (one for me, one for my sis). I started in Feb, and added the second sub a few months ago.

PROS:

-most of the time, you get actual _makeup_. In the few months I subbed to SS, the only makeup items I got were a mascara and some lippies (liner and tinted balm). BB usually gave me things *related* to makeup, but not quite makeup (e.g. lash cleanser, hair oil, salve, TONS of perfume vials). If you get makeup, chances are it's a mascara. In my 10 BB boxes, I've gotten 1 eyeshadow (actually it was a bronzer), one liner (the eyeko one), and a bunch of clear/tinted lippies.

-definitely valued over $10: whether you liked the products or not, every recent bag is clearly worth $10 (not even counting the bag itself). The value of my foil-sample boxes from BB is disputable, like if you count a perfume vial as being valued at $3.

-name-brand makeup partnerships: if you like Urban Decay, TheBalm, BareMinerals, NYX, etc, you're bound to get one of them.

CONS:

-not a whole lot of variety with products or color: you'll have more red lip glosses than you know what to do with lol. Based on this bag, it seems like they're branching out with products, but I'd still like to see on-trend colors.

-not much personalization: for the most part you get the same exact thing as someone else. can be good or bad, if you always covet someone else's BB box lol.

-no-name brand partnerships: whenever BB includes an unheard-of company, it's usually some all-natural wholesome little startup. or at least, I get the feeling that it is. In the past, Ipsy featured generic made-in-china stuff at artificially inflated prices. But they really took customer feedback into account, and I don't think we'll be seeing any more of X-Out, Dead Sea, Murad, Miss Beauty Nail Bling, lashes with non-english p, etc. I loved all their bags after June  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I don't really have a problem with Mirabella, Miranesse, etc.



> Originally Posted by *CaWo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not a member of Ipsy but am thinking of joining. Does anyone have any feedback for me? How do you like the products? How is the customer service? I am a member of Birchbox and Sample Society tho. How does Ipsy compare?  Any info would be helpful!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> -no-name brand partnerships: whenever BB includes an unheard-of company, it's usually some all-natural wholesome little startup. or at least, I get the feeling that it is. In the past, Ipsy featured generic made-in-china stuff at artificially inflated prices. But they really took customer feedback into account, and I don't think we'll be seeing any more of X-Out, Dead Sea, Murad, Miss Beauty Nail Bling, lashes with non-english p, etc. I loved all their bags after June  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I don't really have a problem with Mirabella, Miranesse, etc.


 OMG I couldn't help but think about that nightmare February 2012 box and the lashes with the non-english on the box, lol.  I never tried false lashes before and I had no idea how to put them on.  I don't want to see anymore Freeman products in any box, ever again in my life.


----------



## votedreads (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Think of it as your best bang-for-the-buck makeup subscription. I sampled to BB on-and-off for over a year (totalling ~10 boxes) and Sample Society for a few months--both of which I dropped to get 2 Ipsy subs (one for me, one for my sis). I started in Feb, and added the second sub a few months ago.
> 
> ...


 
What was wrong with murad, x-out, etc?


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I couldn't help but think about that nightmare February 2012 box and the lashes with the non-english on the box, lol.  I never tried false lashes before and I had no idea how to put them on.  I don't want to see anymore Freeman products in any box, ever again in my life.


 I'm actually wearing those lashes right now! I love them (I got them in Red Wedding) more than any other falsies that I've tried.

I'm not sure I'll be keeping my second Ipsy sub after this month, it's always a gamble that I'll get two of the same color of what they send and sometimes the stuff from my second sub sits and sits on my trade list... I've looked at the trade forum on the Ipsy fb page but I've only traded twice through that so far.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Think of it as your best bang-for-the-buck makeup subscription. I sampled to BB on-and-off for over a year (totalling ~10 boxes) and Sample Society for a few months--both of which I dropped to get 2 Ipsy subs (one for me, one for my sis). I started in Feb, and added the second sub a few months ago.
> 
> ...


I agree with all the above!

Just a comment: Murad is an established, high-end brand (not an unheard-of company). I just thought I had to point that out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm actually wearing those lashes right now! I love them (I got them in Red Wedding) more than any other falsies that I've tried.
> ...


I've worn those lashes a few times. The last time was on NYE! I love them!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> -no-name brand partnerships: whenever BB includes an unheard-of company, it's usually some all-natural wholesome little startup. or at least, I get the feeling that it is. In the past, Ipsy featured generic made-in-china stuff at artificially inflated prices. But they really took customer feedback into account, and I don't think we'll be seeing any more of X-Out, Dead Sea, Murad, Miss Beauty Nail Bling, lashes with non-english p, etc. I loved all their bags after June  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I don't really have a problem with Mirabella, Miranesse, etc.


 Actually Murad is a prestige brand sold at Sephora and Ulta.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ipsy is FAR better than BB IMO. Far better. They have good size samples instead of the tiny ones you get in BB if you are lucky enough not to get foil packets. I love that the boxes don't vary too too much from each other so there's not much jealousy.

Yeah, Murad is definitely a nice higher end company. There was only maybe two months in a year of subbing I was disappointed and all those were in February and April I believe. The rest were awesome and I always end up using the products. I subbed to BB for about 10 months and was disappointed most of them. I got to where I didn't even look forward to it so I canceled. I've always looked forward to Ipsy and Glossybox.

They've partnered with Murad, Urban Decay, theBalm, Mirabella, Miranesse, Be a Bombshell, BareMinerals, Coastal Scents, Philosophy, Josie Maran, NYX, Mai Couture, Benefit, 3Lab, Couture Color, Carol's Daughter, Eclos, Juice Beauty, Kiehls, Buxom, Living Proof, Studio Gear, Pur-lisse, Wen, Sheer Cover, and Tarte. I don't think any of those brands are not reputable and a few are pretty expensive brands.

I think Ipsy is only going up. They have gradually gotten better and better.


----------



## nishino (Jan 9, 2013)

I actually like the idea of receiving "no-name" brands as long as they are well-curated and of good quality.  Wouldn't it have been cool to have known about Too-Faced when they were just a no-name startup?  Or Sugarpill before it got famous?  Who knows we might get something like that in our glambags some day.

For me the fun of a subscription program is to get introduced to stuff I wouldn't normally know about or buy for myself.  Like those highlighting papers in the Dec bag....I always thought it was a lame idea but after actually trying it, I loved it so much and might actually purchase those and the blush sheets to add to my travel makeup case.


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 9, 2013)

didn't know, thanks! I guess I'm just biased because I wasn't fond of the samples I received (I think I got one in SS too). 

oh, forgot to add NuMe to the list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually Murad is a prestige brand sold at Sephora and Ulta.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 9, 2013)

lmao I didn't refresh this thread for the longest time and was going to jump out asking what was wrong with Murad too! What Dead Sea product did you guys get? Cuz I got something from some dead sea brand that the bf's aunt brought from Israel and I love it! I'll die when I run out O.O


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 9, 2013)

That's true, but if you've never heard of it you don't really know much about the quality or safety standards. Stuff they included like Marbella is made in China, and you don't really know whether the FDA has looked into them. plus, websites like this: http://www.marbellacosmetics.com/Pages/default.aspx skeeve me out lol.



> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually like the idea of receiving "no-name" brands as long as they are well-curated and of good quality.  Wouldn't it have been cool to have known about Too-Faced when they were just a no-name startup?  Or Sugarpill before it got famous?  Who knows we might get something like that in our glambags some day.
> 
> For me the fun of a subscription program is to get introduced to stuff I wouldn't normally know about or buy for myself.  Like those highlighting papers in the Dec bag....I always thought it was a lame idea but after actually trying it, I loved it so much and might actually purchase those and the blush sheets to add to my travel makeup case.


 I think BB is also great for trying out stuff you wouldn't normally buy, granted most of them aren't directly makeup-related. chocopod chocolate was tasty, I like being introduced to twistbands (and making my own from the local discount fabrics store for .10/yard lol), the floral water was something I'd never tried before, glistening mist hair spray was interesting, etc.


----------



## nishino (Jan 9, 2013)

yeah, i felt like an idiot when i went crazy at Nordstrom's and bought a pack of 3 colorful twistbands for $6.  Then after getting it home and looking closer I realized how easy it would be to just buy the material and make them myself....doh!


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 9, 2013)

-no-name brand partnerships: whenever BB includes an unheard-of company, it's usually some all-natural wholesome little startup. or at least, I get the feeling that it is. In the past, Ipsy featured generic made-in-china stuff at artificially inflated prices. But they really took customer feedback into account, and I don't think we'll be seeing any more of X-Out, Dead Sea, Murad, Miss Beauty Nail Bling, lashes with non-english p, etc. I loved all their bags after June  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I don't really have a problem with Mirabella, Miranesse, etc.
I actually really loves those falsies too - they were the first ones I ever used (for directions, I just hit up youtube) &amp; they looked great on me! Natural looking but very beautiful. Also, I guess I was one of the few who did love the x-out. it's amazing for clearing up when I have a breakout.

Someone else mentioned being happy without receiving freeman products. Although I can buy some of that stuff at walmart, I'm okay with that, too! I loved getting masks.


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't think they make bad products, but they run by the mall-kiosk model where all the prices are ridiculously inflated but they mark the price down so you feel like it's a bargain--and their reps are notoriously persistent.



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao I didn't refresh this thread for the longest time and was going to jump out asking what was wrong with Murad too! What Dead Sea product did you guys get? Cuz I got something from some dead sea brand that the bf's aunt brought from Israel and I love it! I'll die when I run out O.O


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 9, 2013)

I think this is the Marbella website.

http://www.diosacosmetics.com/

The other page looks like a spam page.

This is their facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/MarbellaCosmetis

I still use the eyeliner. It has staying power!


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's true, but if you've never heard of it you don't really know much about the quality or safety standards. Stuff they included like Marbella is made in China, and you don't really know whether the FDA has looked into them. plus, websites like this: http://www.marbellacosmetics.com/Pages/default.aspx skeeve me out lol.
> 
> I think BB is also great for trying out stuff you wouldn't normally buy, granted most of them aren't directly makeup-related. chocopod chocolate was tasty, I like being introduced to twistbands (and making my own from the local discount fabrics store for .10/yard lol), the floral water was something I'd never tried before, glistening mist hair spray was interesting, etc.


 I totally see your point though (me and BB didn't last very long) although the stuff is interesting, it isn't always practical. usually because of the outrageous price. if i'm subbed to a $10 sub service, I prob cannot afford a $100 moisturizer.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think this is the Marbella website.
> 
> ...


 Yes, that's the site that's listed on Ipsy's website.

http://www.diosacosmetics.com/


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's true, but if you've never heard of it you don't really know much about the quality or safety standards. Stuff they included like Marbella is made in China, and you don't really know whether the FDA has looked into them. plus, *websites like this: http://www.marbellacosmetics.com/Pages/default.aspx skeeve me out lol.*


 I see what you mean about the website! it is kinda sketchy... and incredibly insistent kiosk sellers are a major PITA


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 9, 2013)

I guess it's just a seriously outdated site they forgot to delete/redirect lol. but when I looked up marbella cosmetics, it was the first thing that came up. all the links and contact info links to diosacosmetics



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think this is the Marbella website.
> 
> ...


----------



## bakeitup (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I totally see your point though (me and BB didn't last very long) although the stuff is interesting, it isn't always practical. usually because of the outrageous price. if i'm subbed to a $10 sub service, I prob cannot afford a $100 moisturizer.


 yessssssss totally!!!! The last statement says it all to me.


----------



## xHaleyMichelle (Jan 9, 2013)

Okay, going back to the eyelashes topic: Does anyone know where I can get some good, CHEAP eyelashes online?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2013)

http://onedollareyelashes.com/catalog/ They were at IMATS LA last year.


----------



## xHaleyMichelle (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://onedollareyelashes.com/catalog/ They were at IMATS LA last year.


 Thank you, those are perfect! I prefer ones with a band like that vs. a thread one that must be pulled and cut from a cardboard box. d:


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 10, 2013)

You're welcome. I started a new thread for you.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/132048/imats-la-2012-one-dollar-lashes/0_100


----------



## nkjm (Jan 10, 2013)

I think MyGlam's customer service is pretty great. I've gotten replacement items (once?) and a replacement bag from them another time, and both time they were very helpful and nice. Whenever I contacted BB, it always took SO LONG for them to respond, and I'd always get a form response, sometimes that didn't address my question. But BB did introduce me to some great skincare items that I...actually bit the bullet and bought the full-size versions of, but I feel like whereas BB started out really great for me in June '11, sort of teetered out for me in terms of products and value by June '12, whereas MG started out a bit...rocky, and has definitely improved by now. 

Also I think MG should get brownie points for actually listening to the concerns of their customers, rather than whereas with BB, I'm pretty sure my emails on suggestions pretty much went to the gutters :

ALSO, I am really excited for the JM oil this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the brush looks like a concealer brush in that picture...but am really hoping it's not haha


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 10, 2013)

> Ur not the only one, I'm not excited about anything either.


 Me either.. its a blah bag for me. I will end up using most of it but nothing is exciting to me


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 10, 2013)

Finally got my UD order!  So happy... Everything in it is amazing, and my "random color" eyeliner ended up being "Corrupt", which looks to be my new HG brown eyeliner!  Yay!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 10, 2013)

I am drooling over your stuff!! Can't wait to get mine today! !


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks! I think I have enough eye primer potion to paint my house with it! I hope your order comes soon!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my UD order!  So happy... Everything in it is amazing, and my "random color" eyeliner ended up being "Corrupt", which looks to be my new HG brown eyeliner!  Yay!


 Mine is on the truck for delivery, and I am getting the same stuff as you.  Yay!  Can't wait to get home this afternoon.  This will be my first urban decay eyeshadow that I have heard such good things about.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine is on the truck for delivery, and I am getting the same stuff as you.  Yay!  Can't wait to get home this afternoon.  This will be my first urban decay eyeshadow that I have heard such good things about.


 Yay!  It was the perfect order... Came to exactly $35!  Let us know what color eyeliner you get, that seems to be the only "random" factor in the order.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine is on the truck for delivery, and I am getting the same stuff as you.  Yay!  Can't wait to get home this afternoon.  This will be my first urban decay eyeshadow that I have heard such good things about.


 Mine is out for delivery too...can't wait to get home and play with my new goodies!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 10, 2013)

Mine was scanned at 11:51 in my city last night! Hurry up and get on the truck for delivery the wait is driving me crazy!


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jan 10, 2013)

Has everyone gotten 3 mascaras with their Ipsy/UD order? I got 2.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has everyone gotten 3 mascaras with their Ipsy/UD order? I got 2.


 I got 3 - 1 in the Ipsy bag, 1 as an inventory shutdown extra, and 1 in the mystery bag.  So technically, one was in a paid item (mystery bag) and not a sample.


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 10, 2013)

Has anyone actually gotten a shipping notification? I'm getting very impatient!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone actually gotten a shipping notification? I'm getting very impatient!


They don't usually start shipping til the middle of the month


----------



## cskeiser (Jan 10, 2013)

Received my Urban Decay order today which included the Mystery and Ipsy bags.... my eye pencil color was Mildew (green), and my shadow pencils were Rehab (brown) and Delinquent (purple).... yay!!!!


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They don't usually start shipping til the middle of the month


 Last month I got mine on the 14th. Which makes it seem like they should have shipped by the 10th.


----------



## lauravee (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last month I got mine on the 14th. Which makes it seem like they should have shipped by the 10th.


 My cousin got her shipping notice yesterday. I always get my notice after it's shipped, sometimes the notice and the bag come the same day. Either way should be here soon !


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They don't usually start shipping til the middle of the month


 I got mine the 11th or 12th of last month.  Maybe the 10th?  LOL, super early.  And I agree with someone else, I usually get my shipping info a day or two before I get my bag.  Last month I got my shipping info and the next day got my bag.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

odds are we are getting the box next week yay!! Also those who got an email from UD saying they forgot to add something will be getting another mystery bag with different contents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cuz I did! I'll show my pictures later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My cousin got her shipping notice yesterday. I always get my notice after it's shipped, sometimes the notice and the bag come the same day. Either way should be here soon !


The same for me. Mine usually shows up between the 13-20th


----------



## BagLady (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> odds are we are getting the box next week yay!! Also those who got an email from UD saying they forgot to add something will be getting another mystery bag with different contents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cuz I did! I'll show my pictures later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Did the mystery bag come with your order? Or was it a separate shipment?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did the mystery bag come with your order? Or was it a separate shipment?


 It was a separate shipment, I got the primer, mascara, mini eyeliner(REALLY MINI!) and the mystery bag 2 in a different box and my regular mystery bag, the ipsy one, my palette and the bb cream sample in another. They arrived together though


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 10, 2013)

Ooo I got that UD email and my stuff just arrived at my front door. Ugh totally want to leave work early now!! But something has to pay for my subscription addiction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BagLady (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was a separate shipment, I got the primer, mascara, mini eyeliner(REALLY MINI!) and the mystery bag 2 in a different box and my regular mystery bag, the ipsy one, my palette and the bb cream sample in another. They arrived together though


 Thanks. I did recieve the email from UD and I did receive my order today but it was missing the mascara sample and I was wondering if they were going to be sending it out in a different package as they stated in the email. I did receive the mini eyeliner and primer along w/the ipsy bag w/samples and the items I ordered. hmmmm!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 10, 2013)

I am jealous! I feel like Gollum over here *my precious!* 








> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my UD order!  So happy... Everything in it is amazing, and my "random color" eyeliner ended up being "Corrupt", which looks to be my new HG brown eyeliner!  Yay!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am jealous! I feel like Gollum over here *my precious!*


 Yeah... i was totally hunched over my stuff opening the box... "It's mine... ALL MINE AHAHAHAHA!!!!" I think I cackled every time I found another eye primer.  Not one of my prouder moments, but hey.  It was fun.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks. I did recieve the email from UD and I did receive my order today but it was missing the mascara sample and I was wondering if they were going to be sending it out in a different package as they stated in the email. I did receive the mini eyeliner and primer along w/the ipsy bag w/samples and the items I ordered. hmmmm!


 Well they did say it might take up to 10 business days in the email, so I think there's a chance you'll still get the mystery bag 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah... i was totally hunched over my stuff opening the box... "It's mine... ALL MINE AHAHAHAHA!!!!" I think I cackled every time I found another eye primer.  Not one of my prouder moments, but hey.  It was fun.


 As soon as I heard the ups guy at the door I ran down the stairs to grab my stuff and was opening like it was a life/death situation lmao... Preciousessssss Gollum Gollum XD


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jan 10, 2013)

> I got 3 - 1 in the Ipsy bag, 1 as an inventory shutdown extra, and 1 in the mystery bag. Â So technically, one was in a paid item (mystery bag) and not a sample.


I ordered the mystery bag too. It looks like one mascara came in a box.. That's the one I'm missing. Because the other two where not in any type of packaging. Maybe that's the inventory extra? I did get that email saying about missing something but I figured that was just a general email to all that ordered. No big deal if I don't get it though.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered the mystery bag too. It looks like one mascara came in a box.. That's the one I'm missing. Because the other two where not in any type of packaging. Maybe that's the inventory extra? I did get that email saying about missing something but I figured that was just a general email to all that ordered.
> 
> No big deal if I don't get it though.


 My order came in today also. It looks like I'm missing some items that everyone else got, but I did get that email, so I expect I should see a package soon with some goodies.

My random liner was mildew and my eye shadow pencils were rehab and delinquent; I'm sure I'll be sharing these with my daughters.

One cool thing was I ordered the naked gloss pencil instead of the naked lip junkie so I ended up with two different products instead of two lip junkies like I thought I would. I actually like the gloss pencil better. Which is great since my 13 yo was dying to get her hands on the naked lip junkie.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 10, 2013)

Mine is sitting on my doorstep at home waiting for me! I've had a hard day at work today due to lack of sleep (no clue why, which makes it even worse), and knowing it's there just makes the day even harder to get through. On the up side, I only have 45 minutes left before I get to go home. On the down side, I'm so exhausted I probably won't get to play with my new toys tonight.


----------



## CaWo (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Think of it as your best bang-for-the-buck makeup subscription. I sampled to BB on-and-off for over a year (totalling ~10 boxes) and Sample Society for a few months--both of which I dropped to get 2 Ipsy subs (one for me, one for my sis). I started in Feb, and added the second sub a few months ago.
> 
> ...


 Thank you!


----------



## CaWo (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi CaWo!
> 
> ...


 thanks a bunch!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jan 10, 2013)

I got my Urban Decay order. I was one of those whose extras was left out and had to have a second shipment sent both came today with more extras. I got the Deluxe Shadow Palette,with the included travel sized primer potion, travel sized primer potion, 3 single use primer potion, Naked Skin sample pack, Naked Skin BB Cream, 4 Supercurl



Mascaras, 24/7 Glide-On Shadow Pencils in Rehab and Delinquent, 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil sample in Whiskey and travel sized in Rockstar, All Nighter setting spray, Lip Junkie sample in Midnight Cowboy and full sized in Naked, and 3 travel bags.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my Urban Decay order. I was one of those whose extras was left out and had to have a second shipment sent both came today with more extras. I got the Deluxe Shadow Palette,with the included travel sized primer potion, travel sized primer potion, 3 single use primer potion, Naked Skin sample pack, Naked Skin BB Cream, 4 Supercurl Mascaras, 24/7 Glide-On Shadow Pencils in Rehab and Delinquent, 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil sample in Whiskey and travel sized in Rockstar, All Nighter setting spray, Lip Junkie sample in Midnight Cowboy and full sized in Naked, and 3 travel bags.


 4 mascaras!!!! 



 Looks like the extra bag was... well, the bag, with the naked sample pack, a mascara, and an eye primer card? Does that sound accurate?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 4 mascaras!!!!
> 
> ...


 yup that + an eyeliner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi, I've been a Glam Bag to Ipsy subscriber for almost a yr now. *How did this UD sale or giveaway come to be? I* don't know anything about it and I love most  UD and the new, improved Ipsy bags which I credit Zadi and probably some more people here with bringing to fruition.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My first Glam Bag was the  one with the cheap pink brushes and the fake lashes. I don't have a clue how to wear fake lashes and since I wear contact lens, I've always been leery of the glue. I really hated the sub until it changed like 180 degrees in a very short time.

WTG, Ipsy- you listened to some great consumers!

Now, tell me how I missed a UD deal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

Awww that's so sad that you missed the sale-ish thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe you need to visit this forum full of enablers more?XD


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, I've been a Glam Bag to Ipsy subscriber for almost a yr now. *How did this UD sale or giveaway come to be? I* don't know anything about it and I love most  UD and the new, improved Ipsy bags which I credit Zadi and probably some more people here with bringing to fruition.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 
Just a quick tip - I also wear contacts and consider myself to have very sensitive eyes. Although those lashes didn't have directions in English, they were awesome and a quick look up on a youtube tutorial could help you out! my only tip is to apply the glue directly to the falsies, not to your upper lashline. to pros, that sounds silly but for eyelash noobs like us it's a good tip to know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 11, 2013)

Finally got my UD order! I almost attacked the UPS guy, heehee. Love it! I ordered the mystery bag, false lashes in black velvet (can't wait to try these!) and the clearance lip love in stung. I got the lip love so I could get free shipping and I swear it's my favorite thing in the bag! It was $4 and it's just a light wash of color and it feels soooo good. It also make my teeth look whiter and my lips berry kissed. So happy! I got the pencils in rehab, delinquent, and whiskey. Very happy I ordered from them. Now, hurry up and get here Ipsy bag!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally got my UD order! I almost attacked the UPS guy, heehee. Love it! I ordered the mystery bag, false lashes in black velvet (can't wait to try these!) and the clearance lip love in stung. I got the lip love so I could get free shipping and I swear it's my favorite thing in the bag! It was $4 and it's just a light wash of color and it feels soooo good. It also make my teeth look whiter and my lips berry kissed. So happy! I got the pencils in rehab, delinquent, and whiskey. Very happy I ordered from them.
> 
> Now, hurry up and get here Ipsy bag!


 We are some happy enablers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm such a klutz that I could never wear false lashes without blinding myself, but I want to hear how you like them!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 11, 2013)

Does anyone else luke the Naked lip gloss we got? I really like it. I ordered a lip primer to get my free shipping (trying so hard to break the bad habit of biting my lips) and I'm trying the primer out today with the naked gloss to see how long it lasts.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 11, 2013)

I've had it for a while and it's actually quite nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Oh I need to share the bf's reaction to going through my Urban Decay order...the funniest thing, he took out the primer and went: is this a butt plug? lmao it looks like one!! And to the lip gloss, he read the description: cools &amp; plumps and goes: Oh no! It's that tingly business again....


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol I love hearing boyfriends reactions but you're right it does look like a butt plug! One night while i was going through all my new makeup my bf wanted to get involved and gave me a makeover. I have to admit he did an awesome job on a purple/grey smoky eye but went overboard with my blush. I looked like I had one of those horrible I've been in the tanning bed way too long faces- ha!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 11, 2013)

that's funneh! I don't think mine would do my make up...but he loves to rant about how much I have...which is not that much -.-'


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh yea....we all only have 'a little bit of makeup'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had to go out and buy an organizer so I could keep up with all the goodies I've been getting lately


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 11, 2013)

> I've had it for a while and it's actually quite nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Oh I need to share the bf's reaction to going through my Urban Decay order...the funniest thing, he took out the primer and went: is this a butt plug? lmao it looks like one!! And to the lip gloss, he read the description: cools &amp; plumps and goes: Oh no! It's that tingly business again....Â


 Omg! Too funny. I hadn't thought about that but it does! But I did have a wtf moment when I got Ellis Faas lipgloss in my glossy. I hadn't heard of it before and when I pulled it out of the box, mid YouTube box opening review, I was like um, did they send a vibrator in my glossybox?! I was speechless! (And my cheeks were flushed!)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've had it for a while and it's actually quite nice
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 11, 2013)

I know it does look like one badly! oh those make up items that look like sex toys... XD the other day his dad was writing something with my urban decay eyeliner I was like O.O omg noooo XD


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 11, 2013)

I guess the bags are shipping now?  Tracking info will be out on Monday!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 11, 2013)

Oooh yay that means I should receive it Tues/Wed yay!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 11, 2013)

yay! Can't wait to get mine :3


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 11, 2013)

Hopefully I get mine tomorrow! If not, Monday.  

Is it weird that I freaking LOVE the sparkly pink cat? So adorable! I want one of my very own!!!!


----------



## volleyball2013 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm a new poster so hi everyone! I've been stalking this thread for so long! Im going to get ipsy next month (hopefully) and I'm excited! Anyways, I ordered from Urban Decay on the 31st and this is what I got! ( I'm on my phone so I can't post a picture) -( paid for) deluxe shadow palette -( paid for) naked foundation ( my mom actually bought this lol) - deluxe supercurl mascara x2 - one time use primer potion - bb cream sample - deluxe (?) primer potion - glide on eye pencil in delinquent - eyeliner in gunmetal (  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) - lip junkie in midnight cowboy.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally got my UD order! I almost attacked the UPS guy, heehee. Love it! I ordered the mystery bag, false lashes in black velvet (can't wait to try these!) and *the clearance lip love in stung. I got the lip love so I could get free shipping and I swear it's my favorite thing in the bag*! It was $4 and it's just a light wash of color and it feels soooo good. It also make my teeth look whiter and my lips berry kissed. So happy! I got the pencils in rehab, delinquent, and whiskey. Very happy I ordered from them.
> 
> Now, hurry up and get here Ipsy bag!


 I ordered that to get free shipping too! How does yours smell? Mine smells really strong, like one of the ingredients went bad. Its such a pretty color but after I swatched it on my hand and washed it off, I could still smell it. I'm thinking I got a bad tube.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 11, 2013)

> I ordered that to get free shipping too! How does yours smell? Mine smells really strong, like one of the ingredients went bad. Its such a pretty color but after I swatched it on my hand and washed it off, I could still smell it. I'm thinking I got a bad tube.


 I wouldn't say it has a really strong smell but maybe a little bit and it does hang around a bit. I think it's the oils in it. Likely a combo of the apricot kernel and millet oil (my $s on this one). I don't mind it...it feels great on! But if it's really strong call them, they seem to have good customer service.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess the bags are shipping now?  Tracking info will be out on Monday!


 LOVE this, I loveee cats.


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awww that's so sad that you missed the sale-ish thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe you need to visit this forum full of enablers more?XD


 I'm new to the site, and didn't realize that Ispy had its own thread, not in the Subscriptions large thread.

Could someone please tell me what Ipsy apparently offered in connection with UD? I got black loose eye powder in my Dec. bag-- guess it was UD.  I didn't like it or the bright red lippie so I never paid any more attention to anything Ipsy in Dec. as it was a very busy month for me in every way., LOL,

I would like to know what the offer was though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## katcole (Jan 11, 2013)

spoiler

kandee johnson said we get the red or a gold nail polish in her video


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 11, 2013)

I think I'd be happy with either of those colors


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 11, 2013)

If it's the "champagne" color, I would LOVE that!


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm new to the site, and didn't realize that Ispy had its own thread, not in the Subscriptions large thread.
> ...


 There was an IPSY code where you would get a free travel bag with some samples in it with a purchase of $25 or more....mascara, eye liner, ....


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, knew I would get it wrong, LOL. I have all the UD 24/7 pencil colors and " Zero" really IS, compared to most of them.
> 
> I'm not reading through all the pages in Dec. to find out what some of you did to get some sort of deal from UD via Ipsy. Could someone just summarize? Thanks.


 The reason we were all geeked out about the deal was:

1) In late Dec, they lowered the free shipping to $35 minimum purchase instead of $50

2)They shut down inventory and offered to send several free samples if you placed an order during that time

3)The Ipsy gift with purchase added onto the free samples, making the orders that much sweeter

I ordered 2 things that added up to $35 and ended up with about 9-10 extra samples with my order.  That's why you see excitement and a 3-page discussion about UD, because someone realized you could pair the inventory samples with the Ipsy samples!  Hope this helps!


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The reason we were all geeked out about the deal was:
> 
> ...


 At that time I didn't even realize we were in the Jan Ipsy thread, it was UD madness for a while LOL!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> At that time I didn't even realize we were in the Jan Ipsy thread, it was UD madness for a while LOL!


 MY BAD!!!!!  I didn't realize I'd create such a frenzy, haha.  Maybe I'll start a thread for future enabling sessions.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 12, 2013)

Nah, we were all using the Ipsy code from the dec bag so it was relevant to the discussion


----------



## nishino (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow, did people see all the squeeing on the ipsy site after Kandee Johnson talked about ipsy in a recent video?  It was pretty crazy.  I hadn't heard of her before (not surprising, i live in a pop-cultureless cave these days) so I looked up the video and she seems hilarious and very warm on camera.  Nice that they're adding popular youtube gurus to the Ipsy team.  Smart way to expand the fanbase.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah, but she did say if you sign up for a year's worth, then you get the flat iron - didn't say that it was only with a gift subscription!  There are people throwing a fit about it on the Ipsy page.... but I do kind of agree with them.  It was misleading.  It'll be interesting to see how Ipsy handles it!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jan 12, 2013)

Im so excited to receive my bag! I am almost on the verge of signing up for two bags! I love the switch up in products tho some are not always for every one aka im not super excited about lotion but who knows maybe ill try it and love it! I am super excited for the argan oil mostly I would love to use this one on my skin. I found oils work wonders on my face and im excited to try this one !


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Im so excited to receive my bag! I am almost on the verge of signing up for two bags! I love the switch up in products tho some are not always for every one aka im not super excited about lotion but who knows maybe ill try it and love it! I am super excited for the argan oil mostly I would love to use this one on my skin. I found oils work wonders on my face and im excited to try this one !


 Yeah I love my tarte maracuja oil.  My skin looks amazing after using it.  I got a deluxe sample with a sephora order and i barely put a dent in it.  I wonder how it compares to josie maran.  tarte has never let me down yet.


----------



## LaLaDelphia (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi everyone! 





New to the thread! I subscribed to Ipsy in November and so far...it's been interesting.  I think I'm gonna see what the next few bags bring in and then decided if I wanna keep getting it.  The highlighter paper from the last bag looked so promising and then when I put it on......


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LaLaDelphia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> ...


 Lol...I was the opposite. I thought meh...when I saw it, but when I tried it, it looked really nice on.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol...I was the opposite. I thought meh...when I saw it, but when I tried it, it looked really nice on.


Me too!!!! I love it! I tear off a strip and use it to highlight on my cheek bone.


----------



## katcole (Jan 12, 2013)

I think if someone is repersentint ipsy they better find out the facts first.i made a comment how she gave away the other color of nail polish.its no big deal i guess


----------



## nishino (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too!!!! I love it! I tear off a strip and use it to highlight on my cheek bone.


 Yup same here.  When I first received it I thought "meh" since I haven't had luck with highlighters anyways, and forgot about it.  Then last week I finally gave it a try and was amazed at the pretty, subtle sheen it left on my cheekbones.  it does leave a slight peachy tint which disappears into my light-medium skin but I could see for those with lighter skin you would be getting some visible pigment.

I just love how easy and convenient the sheets are!  Now when I've got a long work day I can just pull out a sheet and touch up quickly without needing to mess with a brush and compact.  Takes up soooo much less room in my bag.  I plan to buy the blush sheets and stock up on some more of the highlighters sometime in the near future.


----------



## birdie1993 (Jan 12, 2013)

any one get there bag yet?


----------



## jkholzme (Jan 12, 2013)

No I was the lucky one who got theirs on Saturday the last time but no such luck today. Since it looks like some did ship already hopefully I'll have mine on Monday.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 12, 2013)

I won't see my bag until sometime next week (not this coming week). I miss them shipping from California.


----------



## katcole (Jan 12, 2013)

. Brrrrr i just went out in freezing cold  to check my mail box,nothing. I have watched Kandee for awhile ,I have both and negative feelings about her but anyhooo . I guess I have to wait till next week for my bag.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 12, 2013)

I've never met Kandee and I don't follow her blog any longer but I've decided that I will try to never judge a person I've never met based on internet gossip. Who are any of us to judge her based on someone else's opinion? I've learned the hard way that if someone doesn't like someone for any reason then that person can go out of their way to make the person they hate - yet don't know - life a living hell with rumors, gossip and outright lies.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> . Brrrrr i just went out in freezing cold  to check my mail box,nothing. I have watched Kandee for awhile ,I have both and negative feelings about her but anyhooo . I guess I have to wait till next week for my bag.


 She was so so awesome. I met her at an event once. Very down to earth and genuinely positive, I totally get that some people see that sort of super bubbly attitude on youtube and it automatically comes off as seeming fake, but its really not. You'd be surprised how personalities translate on video and in real life pretty differently. I just met a celeb at a house party this this weekend who, based on his public persona, I was convinced would be a total dick, but turned out to be so genuine and hilarious, and we all had a totally chill night. It's hard to make character judgments based off in front of camera behavior  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Unless you are referencing the fact she has kids with a couple different guys, that's all based on your beliefs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'll get mine on Monday.  Sometimes I'm super-lucky and get it on Saturday, but not this time, apparently 




  

But I did get my Birchbox! And it was super-awesome for once!  But I can't wait for my Ipsy... I want to get my hands on that Argan oil!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 12, 2013)

I've been following Kandee's videos on Youtube for the longest time and I've always liked her even if I don't know her and never thought she was fake, that's just how she is! Love her videos and I'm excited she's part of ipsy now cuz I like the products she uses/recommends


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 12, 2013)

I am really excited for the oil too I am going to use it as recommended here with a damp face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping to open up my mailbox and see that pretty pink mailer but nope. Sigh


----------



## votedreads (Jan 12, 2013)

when do most people get their bag? what places take the longest?


----------



## nishino (Jan 12, 2013)

mine arrived dec 18 before....that was my first glambag.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 12, 2013)

Mine arrived the 10thonly last month.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 13, 2013)

for the record, I think they're still taking orders ?? I went to their website and it says "sign up now to receive January's glam bag." I went to the sephora skincare event today and I guess my curiosity for argan oil eventually won over my desire to save money this month lol.


----------



## feemia (Jan 13, 2013)

I just watched a video of someone unpacking her January bag and the polish wasn't red or gold.  Maybe there are more than 2 colors?  Or Kandee has no clue?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't follow Kandee but what did she say were the colors?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just watched a video of someone unpacking her January bag and the polish wasn't red or gold.  Maybe there are more than 2 colors?  Or Kandee has no clue?


 I saw some on instagram and it was a creamy pink color... I think it might be she was mistaken?


----------



## feemia (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't follow Kandee but what did she say were the colors?


 She said the polishes were red or gold.  The polish in the video that I saw was frappe, which is pale pink.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for the record, I think they're still taking orders ?? I went to their website and it says "sign up now to receive January's glam bag." I went to the sephora skincare event today and I guess my curiosity for argan oil eventually won over my desire to save money this month lol.


if you don't mind me asking...what did you get there? any ssssamples?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jan 13, 2013)

So far on Instagram, I see a red and something that appears to be ivory but that the poster said was pale pink, so I'm guessing that's Frappe. And I've only seen two different brushes, although they said they were sending out three different kinds:  Crease and concealer.  I'm bizarrely excited about the brush for some incomprehensible reason.  And the bag's lining has stars!


----------



## katcole (Jan 13, 2013)

Wooo the bag sounds pretty.


----------



## katcole (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry i meant to type earlier I had both positive and negative opionions of her.My cell phone doesnt like my chubby fingers. I wonder will we be given the other choices of the brushes down the line? Do you guys put a clear top coat on this polish.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 13, 2013)

Now that I've seen the other color, I'm really really hoping for red lol.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jan 13, 2013)

So.....I'm one of the people who waited to update billing information until my one year subscription was up.  I was so surprised to see Ipsy charged my cc $110.00 for another one-year subscription!  *throws arms up in frustration and screams*.  I was fine with a month to month but did not want to commit to another full year.  Arghhhh!!!!


----------



## bubububbiy (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So.....I'm one of the people who waited to update billing information until my one year subscription was up.  I was so surprised to see Ipsy charged my cc $110.00 for another one-year subscription!  *throws arms up in frustration and screams*.  I was fine with a month to month but did not want to commit to another full year.  Arghhhh!!!!


 I think you should call their customer service and change it back if you want the monthly. But if you love Ipsy like i do, have the yearly is cheaper getting 2 month free.


----------



## Squidling (Jan 13, 2013)

They are definitely sending out more Nailtini colors than just red. Someone on Instagram received it in "Frappe"/pale pink and I swear I saw one in white in another photos.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 13, 2013)

I have so many red polishes I hope I receive a pink one. I have two bags coming (think I need to cancel the second) and I' m not over the moon about this bag so I should probably start a trade list. I will use the lotion, love the hairspray so will definitely use the two I am getting, brushes from both bags will most likely get used, but getting two of the argan oil and two polishes and probably won't use either product and two of each are coming BUT I' m sure I will be able to trade them for something that I will use so I' m happy about that.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are definitely sending out more Nailtini colors than just red. Someone on Instagram received it in "Frappe"/pale pink and I swear I saw one in white in another photos.


 The one I saw on Instagram that I thought was ivory (from blasiangonjoo) was actually pale pink, per the comments on the photo.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> if you don't mind me asking...what did you get there? any ssssamples?


 I got a marula oil sample, because a rep was in the store. I might go to another store hosting the event multi-day to see if I can bum any other samples -- I'm super curious about Dr Jart+ too. It was really good if you wanted tips and information (which I did) and not so much if you just wanted a lot of samples


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a marula oil sample, because a rep was in the store. I might go to another store hosting the event multi-day to see if I can bum any other samples -- I'm super curious about Dr Jart+ too. It was really good if you wanted tips and information (which I did) and not so much if you just wanted a lot of samples


 that's nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> well my store had neither lol


----------



## MissAprosexia (Jan 13, 2013)

I got my bag yesterday. I really like the body butter; it smells amazing and I'm not allergic to it. I got the nail polish in "bloody Mary." I'm not too pleased with it since i already have Zoya America which looks really similar. I'm not sure if I'll try it or give it away. I have waaaay too much nail polish already.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissAprosexia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm not sure if I'll try it or give it away. I have waaaay too much nail polish already.


 Sacrilege! No such thing as way too much - say the addict with over 500 polishes.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 13, 2013)

I got my bag yesterday. I have a bazillion red polishes so mine will probably be gifted, but I love the oil, the lotion, &amp; the hair spray. I got the concealer brush which means I need to go out &amp; buy some concealer right? ;-)


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh, &amp; I'm completely in love with the shape &amp; look of the bag this month! It has star lining! It's adorable!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 13, 2013)

omg the insides are super cute. I'm a little bummed it's not what it looked like on the outside, but now i'm glad I got this bag


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm hoping for a concealer brush!


----------



## volleyball2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

I just have to say, I bought the concealer brush a while back and it's really great! It's a little bit stiff, but that's good for concealer, haha. It's soft, too.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did it have the star confetti?? I want it soo bad!!! LOL!!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 13, 2013)

The bag looks awesome! I don't mind getting any of the colors. It sounds like none are glitter polishes which I have way too many of so that's good.


----------



## diana16 (Jan 13, 2013)

I love how the inside of the bag looks! I wish mine would get here already


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 13, 2013)

I just looked at my nail polishes and realized I have only 1 creme color.  EVERYTHING else is metallic or glittery.  So now I've convinced myself to be excited for the nail polish!  If it's the red color, I'll use it when I do a vintage/40s look.  If it's the light pink, I'll use it as a base color for a french manicure.  And I'm sure this won't be the last time I talk myself into liking something from a sub bag. 

I think this is the most I've been excited for the actual bag, though!  Yaaaay stars!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 13, 2013)

Very excited for a creme color! Woo hoo bring on the red or pink!


----------



## Cathie (Jan 13, 2013)

Are all the lotions the same scent?


----------



## nishino (Jan 13, 2013)

how cute!  i wonder if the red/pink combination is for Valentine's Day?

ooh that makes me really eager to see what they DO have planned for Feb!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The sizes appears to be great sizes!  

Don't forget that just bc a brush says it's for one thing DOES NOT mean you HAVE to use if for that purpose ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how cute!  i wonder if the red/pink combination is for Valentine's Day?
> 
> ooh that makes me really eager to see what they DO have planned for Feb!


 Noooo! I hate red and pink together - I find it soo clashy (I know - not a real word)


----------



## DiorAdora (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't remember where I Saw or heard this but is it 3 brushes that are being sent ? Anyone know which ones are going out? Thanks!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't remember where I Saw or heard this but is it 3 brushes that are being sent ? Anyone know which ones are going out? Thanks!


 concealer, eyeliner, or eyeshadow/blending.  That's what I remember, anyway.  I'd really like the eyeliner brush!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome ya I d love another eyeliner brush because I feel like my other ones start to loose the stiffness does anyone know any tricks to getting the eyeliner brush from loosing form ?


----------



## nishino (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Noooo! I hate red and pink together - I find it soo clashy (I know - not a real word)


 LOL!  I know what you mean.  Not to worry though, in your glambag will be one color or the other, no clashing....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shandimessmer (Jan 13, 2013)

I haven't even gotten my shipping info yet


----------



## yoru (Jan 13, 2013)

I wonder if they are going to make it to everyone by the 14th though. They didn't last year and it was a major failure. Not to mention most people hated the contents in that bag. (the only full size product is NYX roll on shimmer, then a bunch of foil packets)


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 13, 2013)

> I haven't even gotten my shipping info yet


 Nobody has shipping info goes out tomorrow even though they have been sent out


----------



## bluelion (Jan 13, 2013)

Considering last year's February bag, which was also my first, it wouldn't be too difficult to top. I think they'll do a good job with it. I think this month's bag is great.. I'd love for Ipsy to stray from the Valentine's Day theme next month and send out a green bag.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Considering last year's February bag, which was also my first, it wouldn't be too difficult to top. I think they'll do a good job with it. I think this month's bag is great.. I'd love for Ipsy to stray from the Valentine's Day theme next month and send out a green bag.


 as long as it's not a hot pink satin bag with little black hearts, I'll be thrilled!  I wasn't a subscriber back then, but I've seen reviews, and Feb seemed to be the last straw for a lot of people.  I definitely agree that it won't be hard to top!

Feb would be a great month for a blush!


----------



## shandimessmer (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I haven't even gotten my shipping info yet
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 13, 2013)

I think part of the reason they're doing it this way is so that to avoid members complaining about the label not having updated. When Birchbox and other companies sent out a tracking # typically the item label has been created but the product had not yet shipped. It's kind of smart to do it this way to avoid people freaking out.


----------



## MissAprosexia (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow, i have 30 or 40 polish and I'm already feeling stressed by the clutter. At most I paint my nails once a week so a lot of them don't see much use and I have trouble holding on to things that I don't use.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 13, 2013)

I decided to cut back after reaching 800 bottles of polish :/


----------



## OiiO (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I decided to cut back after reaching 800 bottles of polish :/


 Hooolyyy...... I mean I can't even IMAGINE the pile....! @[email protected]


----------



## cskeiser (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I decided to cut back after reaching 800 bottles of polish :/


 
      Bahaha! You actually made my husband's jaw drop when I showed him this.... I have 11 &amp; 15 yr old daughters and probably 200 bottles and he thinks that's

      a lot.... my theory is that most of it gets used by the 3 of us, and it is cheaper than professional manis.


----------



## bluelion (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I decided to cut back after reaching 800 bottles of polish :/


I probably have about half that. I stopped counting around 380 and that was over 6 months ago. For me, there is such a thing as too much, and I've definitely met my limit. I'm really looking to downsize this year! Or at least pare down to favorites only, which would be a decently sized stash anyway.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 13, 2013)

After a certain point, it's hard to contain. I have give or take 100 (maybe closer to 90) and I tried to fit them all in one box to move. I like everything to be together, so if it gets much bigger (which it will) i'm going to hate moving again SIGH


----------



## yoru (Jan 13, 2013)

I am glad I don't (and I can't, because of how short my nail bed is) do nail polishes. I have this bad habit of hoarding stuff I am into, though every time it don't last long it hurts. Ever since I am into make up I couldn't resist all these colorful cosmetics.....I have over 20 lip gloss and around 25 lip stick (not including samples), I feel like I need to stop but when I see a color I like and I don't have, I can control myself thinking "I NEED this shade", being unemployed for over a year and a broke full-time college student with loans, poverty does help controlling my desire/lust to haul make up.

For non-make up, I have over 30 pairs of tights with different denier, pattern and colors. I have 4 pairs of suspender tights alone lol


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaWo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not a member of Ipsy but am thinking of joining. Does anyone have any feedback for me? How do you like the products? How is the customer service? I am a member of Birchbox and Sample Society tho. How does Ipsy compare?  Any info would be helpful!


 i think that really depends on what you like..  i am also a memeber of bb and ss.  personally, at 40, they are a bit more suited to my tastes/needs.  ipsy is geared towards a younger crowd in my opinion.....  i get all 3 subs, but in order on what i get and actually use, it goes, ss, bb then ipsy..  but that s JUST MY opinion..  i like that they send out makeup bags but i am getting a surplus of them now.....


----------



## bluelion (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah, I'm just at a point where I'm starting to amass more than I have space for. I have an acrylic rack that holds 90. I rotate colors however I see fit. But the rest of my stash lives in an IKEA Helmer, and it's starting to get pretty tight in there. I used to use one of the drawers for my nail related supples like files, cotton balls, etc, but now nail polish has taken it over. I refuse to get another Helmer, and I certainly don't want anything bigger. I came across a blog one day where the woman had a nail polish room. I didn't think "oooh, lucky her, " it just made me stressed out! I'm organized, but I still have hoarder fears. If someone asked whether I'd rather have 500 bottles of polish or 50 really loved ones, I'd pick the latter.

I don't mean any offense to anyone who enjoys collecting. I support you as long as it's within your means. I just purge and clean every quarter, and always get overwhelmed because my makeup and any beauty related goo is the only part of my purging that never seems to dwindle down!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I decided to cut back after reaching 800 bottles of polish :/


 will you post a pic?  i want to see what 800 bottles looks like!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I'm just at a point where I'm starting to amass more than I have space for. I have an acrylic rack that holds 90. I rotate colors however I see fit. But the rest of my stash lives in an IKEA Helmer, and it's starting to get pretty tight in there. I used to use one of the drawers for my nail related supples like files, cotton balls, etc, but now nail polish has taken it over. I refuse to get another Helmer, and I certainly don't want anything bigger. I came across a blog one day where the woman had a nail polish room. I didn't think "oooh, lucky her, " it just made me stressed out! I'm organized, but I still have hoarder fears. If someone asked whether I'd rather have 500 bottles of polish or 50 really loved ones, I'd pick the latter.
> 
> I don't mean any offense to anyone who enjoys collecting. I support you as long as it's within your means. I just purge and clean every quarter, and always get overwhelmed because my makeup and any beauty related goo is the only part of my purging that never seems to dwindle down!


 Will you post a pic of your IKEA Helmer. I've been contemplating purchasing two or three and would love to see a pic of it actually being used.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 13, 2013)

There are a bunch of pics on Instagram. Any idea

what the color is in this pic? It almost looks white
http://searchinstagram.com/single.php?id=367559754366629535_209514140


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are a bunch of pics on Instagram. Any idea
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are a bunch of pics on Instagram. Any idea
> 
> ...


----------



## bluelion (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Will you post a pic of your IKEA Helmer. I've been contemplating purchasing two or three and would love to see a pic of it actually being used.


Sure thing, I'll take some after work.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just keep in mind Instagram has those annoying filters plus light conditions will wash out a pale color. It's possible she got....
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 14, 2013)

Glad she answered it. So we're getting Bloody Mary OR Frappe this month? I wonder if there are other colors.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't really care for either color (more into blues, purples, grays, greens, and glitters...) but...always good to try something different. I would prefer Frappe, I think!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 14, 2013)

i am hoping for pink...  i have way too many red polishes...


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jan 14, 2013)

I liked the last Soho brush we got a while back, and I can never turn down a brush so I'm pretty excited about that...I'm really crossing my fingers that I get my bag tomorrow


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad she answered it. So we're getting Bloody Mary OR Frappe this month? I wonder if there are other colors.


 Ipsy said on their FB page that we would get "one of two classic colors", so I'm guessing it's just the Bloody Mary or Frappe.

If I get the red, I'm not sure if I can tell someone that I have Bloody Mary on my nails with a straight face.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 14, 2013)

Got my tracking code. I will get my bag tomorrow wooohooo


----------



## emilyyygloria (Jan 14, 2013)

I just received my tracking info and it shows that the post office received my tracking info. The problem is that it shows Greensboro, NC instead of Columbus, OH


----------



## nishino (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my tracking info and it shows that the post office received my tracking info. The problem is that it shows Greensboro, NC instead of Columbus, OH


 Same here, mine appears to still be in NC.  Oh well, last month I didn't receive til the 18th anyways...

EDIT to ADD: oh, whoops.  looked closer and that info was just for delivery confirmation stuff.  there doesn't seem to be an actual tracking number where I can see where the package is as it makes its way to mama....it does say estimated delivery date is TODAY though!  yay!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 14, 2013)

Mine shows NC too but I checked last month and it was NC too. I am in VA so its taking about 2to business days ro arrive


----------



## jams (Jan 14, 2013)

i just got my tracking info! it says it was in NC on the 11th-- I know its a long shot but I hope its made it up to CT by now!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 14, 2013)

Projected delivery date of TODAY! Come to mama!!!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh geez lucky you! I want photos!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 14, 2013)

My delivery date is today too!!! I'm so excited for this bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 14, 2013)

Me too- I'm soooo excited to get home from work!! I've been packing my house up all weekend &amp; I have so much left to do- coming home to my bb and ipsy box tonight is exactly what I need- beauty boxes are soooooooo much better than R&amp;R....


----------



## meaganola (Jan 14, 2013)

> Ipsy said on their FB page that we would get "one of two classic colors", so I'm guessing it's just the Bloody Mary or Frappe. If I get the red, I'm not sure if I can tell someone that I have Bloody Mary on my nails with a straight face.


 Thanks to my mom and my aunt, I would probably burst into highlights from_South Pacific_.


----------



## cmello (Jan 14, 2013)

me three!!!!! can't wait for tonight


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 14, 2013)

*sniffle* I want my bag tonight. Oh well there better be some pictures ladies! I still have one day to go lol


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 14, 2013)

Out for delivery! The ups site says it is still in route, but when I enter the # on usps it says out for delivery.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lunadust (Jan 14, 2013)

Yay I'm usually one of the first to get it so I should see it soon!!!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 14, 2013)

Yey mine's out for delivery! I'm usually the last one to get my beauty boxes so I'm surprised that I'm not dead last this time around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 14, 2013)

&lt;-- dead last  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Where are you ladies that are receiving bags today?


----------



## OiiO (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> &lt;-- dead last
> 
> 
> ...


 Michigan


----------



## lunadust (Jan 14, 2013)

right outside philly


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm in Florida and mine is out for delivery!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 14, 2013)

Mind still says it's in North Carolina which means I won't see mine until I get back from California.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 14, 2013)

Thinking my bag must've shipped later. I'm in VA and not getting it until tomorrow *super sad face*


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 14, 2013)

mine says projected delivery today! I hope I actually get it today! usps only says electronic info received though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Jan 14, 2013)

I havent received my tracking # but I always get it when my bag is already in my hands lol I really hope I get it today!!


----------



## macstarlite (Jan 14, 2013)

Got mine a few mins ago. Woooo.


----------



## lauravee (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *macstarlite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got mine a few mins ago. Woooo.


 photos!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 14, 2013)

Mine predicts a delivery of today and I'm all the way in WA! We shall see! It was fast to ship and arrive last month, but was misdelivered to my neighbors!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 14, 2013)

> &lt;-- dead last  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Where are you ladies that are receiving bags today?


Chicago


----------



## macstarlite (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry, not sure how to do the spoiler link....but I think most of us know by now lol I thought some of you guys might like the shopping bag image in the background lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh &amp; I'm in NY


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh darn so he is not a *gift with purchase*?


----------



## macstarlite (Jan 14, 2013)

Lol if onlyyy...since there are two guys lol


----------



## diana16 (Jan 14, 2013)

I love that bag in the background haha


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 14, 2013)

Mine says the expected delivery date is today too... BUT then I went to USPS tracking, and it just says the info has been received, nothing about out for delivery... so I'm not expecting it until (hopefully) tomorrow.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 14, 2013)

Here's a pic! And my blog review is up! (Link is in my signature)  

And the Blood Orange scent is AWESOME!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jan 14, 2013)

I just got my tracking info... still got a little bit before it will get to me (it's in NC and I'm in MO) *cries*. I'm so impatient... I can't wait to try the body butter and the oil!


----------



## Squidling (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> as long as it's not a hot pink satin bag with little black hearts, I'll be thrilled!  I wasn't a subscriber back then, but I've seen reviews, and Feb seemed to be the last straw for a lot of people.  I definitely agree that it won't be hard to top!
> ...


HAHA! That bag is my go-to makeup bag!


----------



## mimosette (Jan 14, 2013)

Just got mine on my way in from the dr. I might be pukey, but that lotion still smells really good !  I got the red polish.


----------



## Cathie (Jan 14, 2013)

Mine arrived today..and wow is that nail polish red!! I think everything is going straight to my tradelist..except the blood orange lotion..mmmm..love it!


----------



## mermuse (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a pic! And my blog review is up! (Link is in my signature)
> 
> And the Blood Orange scent is AWESOME!


 
I got the exact same today with the same crease brush and the Bloody Mary nail polish.

I'm pretty much not in the need for a "normal" nail polish color, so this probably won't even end up being tried out.  One day, I'll fill out my trade list.  Hah.

I'm most curious about the argan oil, and I love the blood orange scented lotion.


----------



## Adorkibul (Jan 14, 2013)

I got mine today, but my nail polish isn't the red one.. It's a nude color. Which is funny, because I was actually looking forward to the red.


----------



## millhavenslotti (Jan 14, 2013)

Am I the only one that doesn't have tracking info yet? Mine still says "Estimated Ship Date - Middle of the month."  Kind of worried because I had some billing issues when I signed up a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *millhavenslotti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one that doesn't have tracking info yet? Mine still says "Estimated Ship Date - Middle of the month."  Kind of worried because I had some billing issues when I signed up a couple of weeks ago.


 Well, in fairness to ipsy, I only resubscribed on Saturday so I don't have one yet. If you had billing issues, they might've processed your order after the others. Don't worry, you'll still get it.

A lot of the reds seem to be in the former boxes -- I hope I get the nude/pink |D


----------



## Ineri218 (Jan 14, 2013)

I have the same problem and they have not taken the money either.


----------



## nishino (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *millhavenslotti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one that doesn't have tracking info yet? Mine still says "Estimated Ship Date - Middle of the month."  Kind of worried because I had some billing issues when I signed up a couple of weeks ago.


 same here, i received the email this morning, but no tracking info yet. 

Whoops, did you mean you haven't yet received an email from ipsy?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 14, 2013)

*sigh* Just got the mail and my bag wasn't there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the info said expected delivery was today -.-


----------



## cskeiser (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *sigh* Just got the mail and my bag wasn't there  /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the info said expected delivery was today -.-


 
       me too....


----------



## StreetHeart (Jan 14, 2013)

I just got my tracking info for my first bag!! SO excited!! Love nail polish, I don't care which color I receive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a pic! And my blog review is up! (Link is in my signature)
> 
> And the Blood Orange scent is AWESOME!


 Great shots of the products and bag! I love your blog btw!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Jan 14, 2013)

I got my tracking this morning. Mine says projected delivery today as well but it seems a bit fast since it just shipped one the 10th.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 14, 2013)

I got mine today.  I got the Frappe color, which I'm stoked about because I got the red color from my PopSugar Luxury box and I got another red polish as a christmas present, so if I had another red polish it would've been too much (although I don't know how I can consider my measly few bottles a collection when ppl have 800 bottles!) lol!  How do you keep your polish from getting thick and gross?  I must be doing something wrong.  Anyway, the Frappe is a nice day to day nude.  I'm going to paint my nails tonight while watching the Bachelor.  

Also my brush was a concealer brush which I'm very happy about.  I'm overall very satisfied with this month's selections.  

Interestingly the only thing I'm slightly unhappy with is the bag, if feels a little cheap.  It's cute and I like the liner but the outside material feels a little low quality.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine today.  I got the Frappe color, which I'm stoked about because I got the red color from my PopSugar Luxury box and I got another red polish as a christmas present, so if I had another red polish it would've been too much (although I don't know how I can consider my measly few bottles a collection when ppl have 800 bottles!) lol!  How do you keep your polish from getting thick and gross?  I must be doing something wrong.  Anyway, the Frappe is a nice day to day nude.  I'm going to paint my nails tonight while watching the Bachelor.
> 
> ...


 I completely agree on the bag!  The lining is so pretty but the material of the bag... definitely not as nice as December's.  I still can't stop smelling my hands, though... the Blood Orange smells so good!!!



> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Great shots of the products and bag! I love your blog btw!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you!!! 




  I'm just getting started, so I love feedback! I'm very glad you like it!


----------



## nishino (Jan 14, 2013)

my tracking info just updated to say "received by local post office 9:14am".  I guess that means I have to wait til tomorrow before it's finally "out for delivery"


----------



## MissTK (Jan 14, 2013)

I received my tracking info today and... my bag arrived 15 minutes after the email!

I'm happy to receive the nude Frappe Nailtini because I have red polishes that I love already and I don't need any more. And my brush was the fluffy crease brush. Not too bad for this month.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do you keep your polish from getting thick and gross?  I must be doing something wrong.  Anyway, the Frappe is a nice day to day nude.  I'm going to paint my nails tonight while watching the Bachelor.


 They make special "thinners" that you pour into old thick nail polish to restore it to its original consistency, but it works just as well to add a splash of nail polish remover and shake up the bottle.


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 14, 2013)

So the two nail colors are bold red and a pale pink?



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They make special "thinners" that you pour into old thick nail polish to restore it to its original consistency, but it works just as well to add a splash of nail polish remover and shake up the bottle.


 second the nail polish remover--though, I usually just use my goopy polishes as stamping polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jan 14, 2013)

I pretty much got the same items as magicalmom but my Nailtini is in Frappe and my brush is a concealer brush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here are some pictures. I'm not done reviewing the products for my blog yet, but Pacifica lotion smells amazing and Argan oil is 100% pure with no silicones which is great.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 14, 2013)

I got my bag and I love it!!! I got the polish in red. I've already put it on and it's a really pretty true red. I also got the crease brush and I'm stoked because I NEED a new one!!!! It could not have come at a better time. I'm eager to wash my face tonight to use the Josie Maran oil! The Pacifica Blood Orange does smell great and feels really good on the skin. Not greasy at all!

The bag itself is great. It's super cute navy with the stars on the inside, but best of all it's bigger than past bags. It will hold a lot more. I think I'll replace the one in my purse with this one. Decembers bag, which holds a bunch of my brushes, and this bag are my favorites so far.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jan 14, 2013)

Just got mail and still no bag 



 Hopefully tomorrow... Really excited about the Josie Maran. I like how this bag also looks deeper; Deep ones are my favorite kind of makeup bags as opposed to long.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 14, 2013)

My mailman is torturing me today!!!!! He is usually here around noon. It's four!!!!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 14, 2013)

He saw your pretty pink bag and said nuh uh lol.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 14, 2013)

So are they sending

a crease brush or a  concealer brush?


----------



## diana16 (Jan 14, 2013)

It wasnt in my mail box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it was supposed to come today but i guess ill see it tomorrow. Sucks cause i will be in school, but i will rush home to get my bag lol


----------



## meaganola (Jan 14, 2013)

> So are they sending
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Both, plus a third. There are six possible combinations because they're sending out two polishes and three brushes.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 14, 2013)

Awesome pictures.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Can you swatch the nude-pink when you get the chance? I'm curious if it's sheer or not... I really want this one instead of the red. Crossing my fingers.



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I pretty much got the same items as magicalmom but my Nailtini is in Frappe and my brush is a concealer brush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Here are some pictures. I'm not done reviewing the products for my blog yet, but Pacifica lotion smells amazing and Argan oil is 100% pure with no silicones which is great.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the two nail colors are bold red and a pale pink?
> 
> second the nail polish remover--though, I usually just use my goopy polishes as stamping polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 


> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They make special "thinners" that you pour into old thick nail polish to restore it to its original consistency, but it works just as well to add a splash of nail polish remover and shake up the bottle.


 Never, ever put nail polish remover in your nail polish. Use nail polish thinner...

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Nail-Polish-Thinner/SBS-163400,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH


----------



## OiiO (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome pictures.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Can you swatch the nude-pink when you get the chance? I'm curious if it's sheer or not... I really want this one instead of the red. Crossing my fingers.


 Thank you and sure I'll swatch it tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'd do it today but it's already getting dark outside so I wouldn't be able to get the right color to show.


----------



## Steffi (Jan 14, 2013)

I got my shipping notice this morning, and of course it hadn't updated.

Just got my mail, and what do you know...my first ipsy bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got the crease brush and the Nailtini is in frappe (meh.  I'm not a fan of nudes, but polish!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I pretty much got the same items as magicalmom but my Nailtini is in Frappe and my brush is a concealer brush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Here are some pictures. I'm not done reviewing the products for my blog yet, but Pacifica lotion smells amazing and Argan oil is 100% pure with no silicones which is great.


 Nice pics!!!!  I love the one of the brush! I have got to get a good camera... I'm using my iPhone right now, lol.  

Random question - does Ipsy not let you post blog reviews to their page?  I finally figured out how to post on their page using my blog's info, and it got deleted a few mins later.  I don't mind, I just wanted to know if it was an error (and I should try again), or if you're not allowed (then I won't put it back up!)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I pretty much got the same items as magicalmom but my Nailtini is in Frappe and my brush is a concealer brush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Here are some pictures. I'm not done reviewing the products for my blog yet, but Pacifica lotion smells amazing and Argan oil is 100% pure with no silicones which is great.


 Nice pics!!!!  I love the one of the brush! I have got to get a good camera... I'm using my iPhone right now, lol.  

Random question - does Ipsy not let you post blog reviews to their page?  I finally figured out how to post on their page using my blog's info, and it got deleted a few mins later.  I don't mind, I just wanted to know if it was an error (and I should try again), or if you're not allowed (then I won't put it back up!)


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Both, plus a third. There are six possible combinations because they're sending out two polishes and three brushes.


Cool!


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why not?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Cool!


 The three types are :

-Concealer

-Eye liner

-Crease brush


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How did you post it?


 The same as I've seen others post it... put the URL up, it popped up a little blurb about the blog, and hit enter.  I'm thinking it's a glitch because I scrolled down and saw where someone else posted their blog review, and Ipsy "liked" it and commented.  I went back and did it again with just the URL and no pic, just in case that was the issue.  I'll check again in a few minutes to make sure it "stuck", if not, I may email Ipsy Care to see if I'm doing anything against their TOS for posting blog links.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The same as I've seen others post it... put the URL up, it popped up a little blurb about the blog, and hit enter.  I'm thinking it's a glitch because I scrolled down and saw where someone else posted their blog review, and Ipsy "liked" it and commented.  I went back and did it again with just the URL and no pic, just in case that was the issue.  I'll check again in a few minutes to make sure it "stuck", if not, I may email Ipsy Care to see if I'm doing anything against their TOS for posting blog links.


 It might have been flagged as spam by facebook, I had that happen to me before when I shared my blog review on Julep's Facebook page. Thy had to manually "un-spam" it and my comment was visible again.


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 14, 2013)

Got my pink bag of joy today.

I got the frappe color of polish and the crease brush. I am pretty happy. I have a big collection of bright colored nail polish and only a couple nude/ natural looking ones. The crease brush I desperately needed. I have been using my bare minerals concealer brush to blend my eye shadows. Oh man the Blood orange smells so good.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes. My mailman must be mad at me. It's 5pm. No mail this is unheard of! Lol He is messing with me!!! Must be tired of all of my subs and trades lol


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 14, 2013)

Why not? It's worked for me for years. This was meant for Scooby.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh I hope I get the light pink polish, not the red! My bag was supposed to be delivered today, but it hasnt updated since a post office in NC was alerted it would arrive there on Friday :-(


----------



## diana16 (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yes. My mailman must be mad at me. It's 5pm. No mail this is unheard of! Lol He is messing with me!!! Must be tired of all of my subs and trades lol


Sometimes I think my mailman gets tired of my subs too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> when they dont fit in my mailbox he has to get off and come to my door and it must suck for him that all my subs come in the same week


----------



## bakeitup (Jan 14, 2013)

I got mine today!! ( I live in Arkansas.) Before I got it I just wasn't excited. But now, 

omgashhhhhhhhhhhhhh I love it! The hairspray is bigger as well as the lotion and oil! I have the big size of the lotion already so it was already a plus. Things I can fit in my purse is kinda of my weakness lol. I love everything but the nail polish and brush. 

I didn't like the polish because its thin and watery, and I have a million reds. 

The brush is odd, because it's eyeliner brush but it's really thick to me. 

All in all, I love ipsy!! 

Can't wait for the spoilers for February start to come!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 14, 2013)

> Never, ever put nail polish remover in your nail polish. Use nail polish thinner... http://www.sallybeauty.com/Nail-Polish-Thinner/SBS-163400,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH


 Yep! But make sure you're using the correct thinner for the lacquer! ZOYA requires a different one because they're more natural based.


----------



## Lainy (Jan 14, 2013)

I got the concealer brush and the frappe nail polish... it's VERY sheer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the concealer brush and the frappe nail polish... it's VERY sheer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I hope I get Frappe, then. I would like just a sheer bit of color to go underneath glitters, etc. And I dislike red.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 14, 2013)

I foresee a lot of Bloody Mary and Frappe exchanges on the trade boards...  I wonder if Ipsy pays any attention at all to the quiz we filled out when we signed up? Or if the polish/brush allocation was random?


----------



## nishino (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the concealer brush and the frappe nail polish... it's VERY sheer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yup, same here.  I was sorta hoping to get the red since I don't have one, but I like Frappe too, it's perfect for wearing to work when I want my nails to look more polished (har, har) but not necessarily screaming loud colors.

I really love the body butter....the scent is DELICIOUS and after a quick scan of the ingredients I was impressed with all the good stuff they put in there.  seems like minimal fillers, preservatives, etc.  hopefully my skin won't be allergic to the fragrance!

I got the concealer brush which is very soft.  I think I just prefer synthetic brushes in general, because they're usually super soft and also they dry really quickly after washing.

earlier someone made the comment that this month's makeup bag seems kind of cheap.  I'm glad it is, the december bag is so pretty I'm always afraid of scratching or staining the satin!  this one I can use and abuse 'cause it looks pretty tough.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I foresee a lot of Bloody Mary and Frappe exchanges on the trade boards...  I wonder if Ipsy pays any attention at all to the quiz we filled out when we signed up? Or if the polish/brush allocation was random?


 According to this article supposedly they take into account looks and products we "loved" to ensure we get at least 1 product in the bag that matches our profile.

http://blog.ipsy.com/2012/10/12/youmatch-lets-get-personal/


----------



## nishino (Jan 14, 2013)

honestly i just don't get the concept of "looks" on the ipsy site.  it looks like anyone can slap together a "look" with a photograph and a title and post that.  a lot of them are just photos of celebrities.  what purpose does that serve, exactly?


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 14, 2013)

I got bloody Mary and a crease brush. I love this month's Ipsy! I was so excited to get into everything that I snapped one quick picture for my blog, did my post,  and then started playing LOL!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 14, 2013)

I got frappe and a concealer brush. Exactly what I wanted since I already have a lot of red and I own the soho crease brush


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 14, 2013)

> I got frappe and a concealer brush. Exactly what I wanted since I already have a lot of red and I own the soho crease brush


 This is the combo that I am hoping for!


----------



## votedreads (Jan 14, 2013)

My order says my package hasnt moved since the 11th but the delivery day says today


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 14, 2013)

The concealer brush will be good for packing on eyeshadow. It's very soft.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> honestly i just don't get the concept of "looks" on the ipsy site.  it looks like anyone can slap together a "look" with a photograph and a title and post that.  a lot of them are just photos of celebrities.  what purpose does that serve, exactly?


 While I partially agree with you, I think I can sort of see the point. Maybe a pic of someone in a tight short black dress with pink hair says you have a 'daring' taste in makeup. A Marilyn Monroe-esque pic would signify old hollywood glamour, etc. And from there they incorporate it into their bags. Idk I'm just guessing lol.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 14, 2013)

So, I got my shipping notification for both of my bags and one was .7296 and the other was .6484..... A pretty sigificant weight difference! Maybe does that have to do with the brushes? or could I  be missing someting? Idk yet.... My bag was supposed to be here today according to the eta, but it appears it still is in the greensboro area.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 14, 2013)

How does everyone use the JM oil? Do you put it under moisturizer at night or in place of moisturizer? Tonight I patted a few drops on my damp face like someone had said earlier. My face feels very hydrated without moisturizer. Just wondering what everyone else is doing.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How does everyone use the JM oil? Do you put it under moisturizer at night or in place of moisturizer? Tonight I patted a few drops on my damp face like someone had said earlier. My face feels very hydrated without moisturizer. Just wondering what everyone else is doing.


 I use it for multiple purposes. I interchange it with my tarte maracuja as my nightly moisturizer. Also, depending on my mood in the morning, I might use it as a hair oil. Ive even used it on my cuticles because they were looking really dry. Now I use the JM bear naked nail wipes, which smell really good and do the same thing. But my usual use is as a night moisturizer. I find that I prefer creams during the day (embryolisse) and oils at night. The reason being the cream soaks in a bit sooner, and sometimes I over apply the oil, so I wouldnt want that to mess with my makeup ( I did that before and it wasnt pretty lol.)


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 14, 2013)

> How does everyone use the JM oil? Do you put it under moisturizer at night or in place of moisturizer? Tonight I patted a few drops on my damp face like someone had said earlier. My face feels very hydrated without moisturizer. Just wondering what everyone else is doing. Â


 When I use it at night I apply ONLY the oil. But it took me a few different tries to see what worked for me. I pat on about 5 drops on my damp face then apply one tiny drop (on my ring finger then touch my other ring finger to it to get on both fingers) under each eye and another tiny drop on each corner and blend on my brow and lid. I concentrate it on my crows feet which are almost non-existent now thanks to this oil! I also put an extra dab on old acne red spots or as my acne heals. It's helped to clean up red marks from my bad habit of picking. Oh the shame! :-( then any left on my fingers/hands gets rubbed on my lips and cuticles. If you have super dry skin you could apply an extra cream but try it without first and see how it goes. Oh, I do all that right before bed then after tucking in the kids (15 minutes) before I lay down I have a bottle of caudelie beauty elixir on my dresser that I spritz on before I lay down. Mmmmmmmm. I hope you love this stuff as much as I do! I think I raved about it for 5 minutes in my YouTube review I just posted. I gotta figure out how to do spoilers, pics, and put stuff in my signature. I'm so tech challenged!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jan 14, 2013)

Any time I use a new oil I always try to use it seprated from a normal day to day skin care and mixing products to see how my skin reacts to the oil first. For me using a oil with lotion makes my skin breakout I use oils as my lotion


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How does everyone use the JM oil? Do you put it under moisturizer at night or in place of moisturizer? Tonight I patted a few drops on my damp face like someone had said earlier. My face feels very hydrated without moisturizer. Just wondering what everyone else is doing.


 I don't have the JM oil yet, but I've been using other argan oil and I prefer to use it just like that - apply to damp skin after washing, concentrating a little extra around my eyes.

I tend to save pure argan oil for my skin only, and use other things on my hair, as my hair is far less fussy than my skin!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tips ladies! Tonight I'm going to just use the oil. My face feels really soft. I think moisturizer might be overkill. Now fingers crossed it doesn't break me out!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 14, 2013)

I'll be trying the Argan oil tonight!  I have superdry skin, but lately when I've washed my face and put on a regular moisturizer, I wake up with an oil slick on my forehead.  Hopefully this "good" oil will tell my face to stop making me so shiny already!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm also trying the oil tonight!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm also trying the oil tonight!


 me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 14, 2013)

Did anyone get the nail polish in red and wanted the pink instead?

I was crossing my fingers I would get the red but didn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine today!! ( I live in Arkansas.) Before I got it I just wasn't excited. But now,
> 
> ...


 If you don't like that brush to line your eyes I also use it to define my eyebrows with eye shadow and it works perfect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CBritt (Jan 14, 2013)

For those of you who use Argan Oil quite a bit, do you have to dilute it? Or can you use it straight out of the bottle?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CBritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who use Argan Oil quite a bit, do you have to dilute it? Or can you use it straight out of the bottle?


 Use it straight out of the bottle. It takes only a few drops for your entire face...it absorbs best on a damp face, sort of pressing/patting it on.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 14, 2013)

> For those of you who use Argan Oil quite a bit, do you have to dilute it? Or can you use it straight out of the bottle?


Yup. Don't dilute. It's perfect the way it is


----------



## CBritt (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup. Don't dilute. It's perfect the way it is


 


> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Use it straight out of the bottle. It takes only a few drops for your entire face...it absorbs best on a damp face, sort of pressing/patting it on.


 
Thanks!!


----------



## macstarlite (Jan 15, 2013)

I got the red polish but wanted pink. I gotta figure out how to make a trade list


----------



## bwgraham (Jan 15, 2013)

hoping my bag comes today~ was a projected deliv. date of yesterday (14th)  and has shown NO movement since the 11th in NC....   :/


----------



## votedreads (Jan 15, 2013)

Acouple (me included) people have said this so far. But people also said they got theirs when it said it had'nt moved, so, hopefully today!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 15, 2013)

LOVING the JM Oil. I swear I woke up all glowy. It could totally be my imagination or I'm willing it to be that way but it was really nice and not oily or greasy at all!


----------



## bwgraham (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Acouple (me included) people have said this so far. But people also said they got theirs when it said it had'nt moved, so, hopefully today!


 heres hoping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  thanks!


----------



## birchhughes (Jan 15, 2013)

> LOVING the JM Oil. I swear I woke up all glowy. It could totally be my imagination or I'm willing it to be that way but it was really nice and not oily or greasy at all! Â


 I got a beauty oil sample from Sephora a little while ago (nude brand) and it has improved my face so much. It is almost gone so I can't wait to get my JM. People have actually noticed and complimented me.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 15, 2013)

I definitely used too much last night, lol.  I couldn't get to sleep because I'm used to wearing a moisturizer that sinks right into my skin, and the oil just sat on my face! I'm going to try again tonight using only 3-4 drops on a damp face.

Although i have to say, even with some still on my face this morning that never absorbed, my forehead was still much less oily.  I think I'm going to love it, I just need a few days to figure out how much to use.   I will have to say though, under my eyes feels AMAZING.  If nothing else, this will be my nightly eye routine!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 15, 2013)

> LOVING the JM Oil. I swear I woke up all glowy. It could totally be my imagination or I'm willing it to be that way but it was really nice and not oily or greasy at all! Â


 Ooh, you're glowing?! Lol. I swear it makes my skin all glowy and dewy. I'd never go out without full face makeup but now I have no issues going without. Mainly I do a BB or tinted moisturizer and dabs of concealer. This oil will be my HG forever!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 15, 2013)

> I definitely used too much last night, lol. Â I couldn't get to sleep because I'm used to wearing a moisturizer that sinks right into my skin, and the oil just sat on my face! I'm going to try again tonight using only 3-4 drops on a damp face. Although i have to say, even with some still on my face this morning that never absorbed, my forehead was still much less oily. Â I think I'm going to love it, I just need a few days to figure out how much to use. Â  I will have to say though, under my eyes feels AMAZING. Â If nothing else, this will be my nightly eye routine!


 Haha! The first time I swear I used a dime size amount and OMG! I was slippin n slidin all over my pillow!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hoping my bag comes today~ was a projected deliv. date of yesterday (14th)  and has shown NO movement since the 11th in NC....   :/


 Mine too. I keep checking the tracking, but nothing has updated.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 15, 2013)

Ha! That's about how much I used. OOPS. I definitely want to get to princess2010's glowy state!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ha! That's about how much I used. OOPS. I definitely want to get to princess2010's glowy state!


I used about 5 drops for my face and neck. I think it was the perfect amount. Nothing was left on the skin it all absorbed.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 15, 2013)

&lt;--Really wants to get her package today I want this argan oil stuff NOW lol. I need a glowy face!


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 15, 2013)

No bag for me today and my projected date was today ( I'm in wv), my tracking shows no movement since the 12th ( bummed )


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh no mine says projected date today too and no movement since the 12th. Not looking good for me either. I am in VA so we are pretty close. Shoot


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 15, 2013)

> Oh no mine says projected date today too and no movement since the 12th. Not looking good for me either. I am in VA so we are pretty close. Shoot


 Don't loose hope! Mine hadn't updated since 1/11 and I got it yesterday.....I'm north of the Ohio/WV boarder!


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine today!! ( I live in Arkansas.) Before I got it I just wasn't excited. But now,
> 
> ...


 Lucky! I live in Arkansas, too, and I'm still waiting for mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 15, 2013)

I will not give up hope! If I get it I will be so happy!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok just checked and it updated to the 13th with shipment acceptance in NC. Hmm that could be good news!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm like 99% positive they sent me the wrong tracking info. The tracking shows my Ipsy bag being processed at a post office in Cincinnati, but I'm in Columbus.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 15, 2013)

They use a weird shipping system. It bounces all over the place I've had shipments come from NC to VA for my work through this that showed they went through Alaska first lol


----------



## Rochellena (Jan 15, 2013)

Mine has a projected date of yesterday and hasn't been updated since the 11th. Hopefully I'll get it in the next couple of days though. I'm so excited to try out the oil and the nail polish. Really excited to see the bag too, the shape of it looks super cute in the pictures.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jan 15, 2013)

I haven't gotten my tracking info yet :/


----------



## bwgraham (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine too. I keep checking the tracking, but nothing has updated.


 mine came  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  no updates on the tracking still shows nc on the 11th--

but i am super thrilled.  received the nail polish in frappe (which i was hoping for !!)  and  the crease brush. love the smell of the lotion and cant wait to try the oil and big sexy hair. i like the bag --;like the blue starry night lining.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 15, 2013)

There is still hope for us all!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 15, 2013)

stinks i have to wait until 6 to see if mine came


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 15, 2013)

They definitely started a new shipping method this month!  There are people in Canada who have gotten their bag already, but people decently close to the shipping center that haven't received them yet.  I hope everyone still waiting gets theirs today!



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used about 5 drops for my face and neck. I think it was the perfect amount. Nothing was left on the skin it all absorbed.


 Totally limiting myself to 5 drops tonight!  Now I need to go wash my pillow cases... poor things bore the brunt of my overenthusiastic application of the oil.  *sigh*


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 15, 2013)

My tracking shows that my bag is in Des Moines Iowa................ I'm in Philadelphia!!


----------



## jnm9jem (Jan 15, 2013)

Got my bag today, and I was very happy with the contents! I got the concealer brush and the Bloody Mary polish. Would have loved the crease brush and Frappe, but no biggie! Not too sure about the bag though... I will probably be giving it away!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten my tracking info yet :/


 Me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachael1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Me too!!


----------



## Rachael1 (Jan 15, 2013)

> My tracking shows that my bag is in Des MoinesÂ Iowa................ I'm in Philadelphia!!


 Me too!!


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!!


 Hey neighbor! lol


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 15, 2013)

I really hope they change their shipping method. I am sure this is causing a ton od emails they need to respond too.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 15, 2013)

> I'm like 99% positive they sent me the wrong tracking info. The tracking shows my Ipsy bag being processed at a post office in Cincinnati, but I'm in Columbus.


 I think most of the shipping issues are on the post office end. I'm East of you, in Cambridge. I had a package go to Cbus then to Detroit then BACK to Cbus then to our PO here. I was informed the issue is because some of the POs have to ship their mail to another hub to be sorted then shipped back for delivery. Basically they don't have the man power with all the cut backs so that's why it's shipped elsewhere to the "nearest" hub. Makes no sense to me how that's cost efficient but that's what I was told.


----------



## jams (Jan 15, 2013)

I got my bag today! the projected delivery date was yesterday the 14th and the tracking hadn't updated since the 11th- but it came! i got the red polish, its really nice red but i was hoping for the pink since i have too many reds. i got the liner brush- again a bit of a disappointment but all in all this was a great bag. i was excited for it from the spoilers but its even better in person!


----------



## lauravee (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine has a projected date of yesterday and hasn't been updated since the 11th. Hopefully I'll get it in the next couple of days though. I'm so excited to try out the oil and the nail polish. Really excited to see the bag too, the shape of it looks super cute in the pictures.


 mine too! grr


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 15, 2013)

I just got mine and I'm loving it.   I'm in Mass.


----------



## cskeiser (Jan 15, 2013)

I just received my bag (I'm in Ohio) and I received the Frappe color polish (pink/peachy nude) and the Crease (fluffy) brush.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

MIne hasn't updated at all either and the projected delivery was today...hope I get it today! Can't wait to try the oil! I have all the brushes though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cskeiser (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow! I see on Amazon this trial size of Josie Maran sells for $15!! Great job Ipsy! I love this bag!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 15, 2013)

> Wow! I see on Amazon this trial size of Josie Maran sells for $15!! Great job Ipsy! I love this bag!


 Sephora also sells a mini version of the JS oil. I have a sample foil of it and plan on trying it out tonight..see what the fuss is lol.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Jan 15, 2013)

Nothing in the mail today


----------



## diana16 (Jan 15, 2013)

Im anxiously looking out my window for my mailman, I really really want my bag!


----------



## Squidling (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a pic! And my blog review is up! (Link is in my signature)
> 
> And the Blood Orange scent is AWESOME!


I am totally loving your blog! Your reviews are great and your posts are hilarious! I'm definitely keeping "Magical Mom" as a staple in my blog-roll :-D


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 15, 2013)

> stinks i have to wait until 6 to see if mine came


 Busy season sucks! (Accountant ) I won't be home until around 9. I should have a bb &amp; ipsy waiting for me. Maybe even yuzen if I'm lucky.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 15, 2013)

Is the Ipsy sample of Josie Maran 0.5 oz or 0.17 oz?


----------



## iashleycouture (Jan 15, 2013)

> Is the Ipsy sample of Josie Maran 0.5 oz or 0.17 oz?


 Its 0.17fl. oz please keep all trade info in Buy/Sell/Trade area


----------



## katlyne (Jan 15, 2013)

I got mine yesterday before I even got a shipping email! lol. I got the light pink color(yayy I don't have ANY like that!!) and the concealer brush ( aww man. I use my fingers for concealer because it blends better. and mine looks liike one half is an eyeliner brush and the other half is concealer brush. I feel like its telling me to respect its life chioces ;D ) but yeah. guess thats going in my bucket O' brushes. never to be seen again. I like this bag. it doesn't excite me as much as when its all makeup. but I feel like I'm going to use all of this stuff. whereas I JUST touched the hilighter sheets this morning. and that lipgloss from last month. ick. smells gross.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! I see on Amazon this trial size of Josie Maran sells for $15!! Great job Ipsy! I love this bag!


 Then that's a rip off. The 0.50 oz size sells on Sephora for $14. This as pointed out below is the same size that came in Test Tube a couple of quarters ago so the value is only $4.08. I'm seeing someone trying to rip people off on Amazon's Marketplace.

http://www.amazon.com/Josie-Maran-Organic-Argan-Moisturizer/dp/B004Y7MJJ0/



> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## cmello (Jan 15, 2013)

my tracking said projected delivery on the 14th and it still says its in NC while i'm in NJ. fingers crossed its on my porch by some miracle..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Jan 15, 2013)

Just received my bag! I got the concealer brush and the nail polish in frappe. I though I wouldnt like the lotion but it smells AMAZING!!! Loved everything this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A+ for Ipsy


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 15, 2013)

*looking at the clock* is it 5:30 yet??


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 15, 2013)

Mine says the same, I am in Massachusetts and it didn't come today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my tracking said projected delivery on the 14th and it still says its in NC while i'm in NJ. fingers crossed its on my porch by some miracle..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jan 15, 2013)

Got my bag today, I love everything in it!! I got the concealer brush and bloody mary polish... and OMG the lotion smells wonderful!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jan 15, 2013)

I was supposed to get my bag yesterday, but no bag and this is what tracking shows me :-





I'm in PA.... has this happened to anyone else? How long should I wait?

I hope I get the pinkish nail polish and not the red-whenever I get my bag! :-(


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine says the same, I am in Massachusetts and it didn't come today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh so it isn't just me....what the heck is UPS MI in North Carolina just hoarding a huge pile of pink bubble mailers????


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes. My tracking is similar. Ignore it because the tracking system on UPS and USPS site haven't been reliable the last few months.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am totally loving your blog! Your reviews are great and your posts are hilarious! I'm definitely keeping "Magical Mom" as a staple in my blog-roll :-D


 Thank you Squidling!  I'm glad my talent for snarky sarcasm is finally finding an audience 




  I'm totally enabling my family and in-laws to sign up for beauty subs now... it's all part of my evil plan!


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was supposed to get my bag yesterday, but no bag and this is what tracking shows me :-
> 
> ...


 Ugh mine was supposed to be here yesterday too, and my tracking looks similar:





Also, when I track the Delivery Confirmation Number via usps it comes up with this:





Oh well, I hope it's in my mailbox when I get home from work.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh mine was supposed to be here yesterday too, and my tracking looks similar:
> 
> ...


We are in the same boat, lady.


----------



## bwgraham (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was supposed to get my bag yesterday, but no bag and this is what tracking shows me :-
> 
> ...


 mine still shows the exact same thing.... but i received my bag today and i am in michigan


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh mine was supposed to be here yesterday too, and my tracking looks similar:
> 
> ...


 Mine says the exact same thing! Grrrr


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 15, 2013)

Mine was supposed to be here yesterday 1/14, and my mailman has come and gone for today. Hope I get it tomorrow. Now I am 



 . I shouldn't even look at those damn delivery notices. It just gets my hopes up and then crushes them.


----------



## yoru (Jan 15, 2013)

Use the tracking number on usps.com, it shows the most updated status. Mine didn't move from the link ipsy gave me but when I track the code via usps it shows delivered. I am too lazy to go downstairs to pick it up tho lol


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 15, 2013)

My shipment just got accepted in North Carolina so it's gonna be awhile for me. On the UPS site it says it was due today but it just got accepted into the system so that's not possible since Im in California.


----------



## Camrose (Jan 15, 2013)

i think my tracking link isn't active yet because when i click on the link the bag tracking doesn't appear


----------



## feemia (Jan 15, 2013)

Has anyone on the west coast received their bag?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 15, 2013)

What a surprise to come home to Ipsy at my door! The tracking hadn't updated so it was nice to see that pink bag after a long day at school.

Even though I already knew the contents this month, I was still really surprised and pleased by how big the lotion and argan oil were! I'm so used to birchbox samples being smaller than I expected. I might take back what I say about taking a break from ipsy for a few months, because when I come down to it, at the end of each month I'm always more excited to get product I can use for a while.

(or i just need to talk my boyfriend or family in to gifting me a birchbox subscription  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 15, 2013)

Mine said all of that Greensboro stuff and it came in the mail today. My birchbox tracking didn't update as well and I got that in the mail today.


----------



## crazyawesomelvn (Jan 15, 2013)

I have been having issues with their shipping for the last couple of months, just finally got decembers bag yesterday, and have to tracking email (again) for this month, very frustrating!


----------



## wishingwillow (Jan 15, 2013)

Just got mine out of the mailbox. My variation was the 'eyeliner brush' and 'Bloody Mary'.


----------



## doziedoz (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone on the west coast received their bag?


 I am in Socal and haven't received mine. The delivery estimation said yesterday 1/14, but the tracking says it is in Greensboro, NC.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My birchbox was in my mail today though.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 15, 2013)

I wish my bag would come. It said it was supposed to be here yesterday and it wasn't so I assumed it would be here today and its not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope it comes tomorrow. From what I get from the tracking info it hasn't even been accepted in NC yet.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh mine was supposed to be here yesterday too, and my tracking looks similar:
> 
> ...


 Same thing here too -.- supposed to get it yesterday and didn't get it today -.- hoping for tomorrow


----------



## cmello (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was supposed to get my bag yesterday, but no bag and this is what tracking shows me :-
> 
> ...


 mine is the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 15, 2013)

My tracking is just as crappy as the rest of yours &amp; I'm in PA! Fingers crossed to get it tomorrow. I want to try the oil!!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 15, 2013)

Here are some Nailtini Frappe swatches with Color Club matte top coat. The polish is VERY sheer and a bit streaky, but nothing 3 coats can't fix.

Also I used JM overnight and my face was so smooth in the morning!

P.S: Ignore the broken nail on my middle finger  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nishino (Jan 15, 2013)

OiiO you take the most beautiful photographs!!


----------



## juk723 (Jan 15, 2013)

I love this month's bag and def feel like Ipsy is doing a FANTASTIC job with their subscription. I left Birchbox a looong time ago and haven't looked back. 

However-this made me laugh...and it's not Ipsy's fault at all...but look at this Soho Eyeliner brush. The top is supposed to be flat and STraight-key word but it's like they cut it unevenly. It's definitely not a slanted eyeliner brush. Not sure if the pics really show it but at first I thought the "hair" was squished inside. But it's not-and it's uneven....


----------



## OiiO (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OiiO you take the most beautiful photographs!!


 Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

that's odd I have "that" brush and the bristles are black O.O maybe it's not the same one...though it is from the same line and brand and it is an eyeliner brush...odd O.O


----------



## nishino (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 is it a DSLR with a massively huge lens?


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 15, 2013)

Whoo hoo two crease brushes and two red nail polishes! Ok, maybe I'm not that excited about the two red polishes but I love crease brushes


----------



## ohreally (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm in Jersey and my Ipsy bag was sent to a sorting facility farther away than normal this time so I still don't have mine and I'm usually one of the first. idgi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! I see on Amazon this trial size of Josie Maran sells for $15!! Great job Ipsy! I love this bag!


 No, this sample is actually smaller than the trial size. The sample we recieved is .17oz, with a value of $4.80 (They sell a 1.7oz for $48, sample is 1/10th full size)


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 15, 2013)

consolidated.


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 15, 2013)

Ug, with the link ipsy sent, my expected delivery date was today - no such luck.  On usps, I have an "Expected Delivery by" January 22.  On the plus side, that will extend my prizes to my door.


----------



## nishino (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoo hoo two crease brushes and two red nail polishes! Ok, maybe I'm not that excited about the two red polishes but I love crease brushes


 LOL, sounds like someone was up late stuffing glambags....


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jan 15, 2013)

For those of us who were not looking at spoilers before the bag came...



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> January 2013 Ipsy Bag Value:
> 
> 1. Big Sexy Hair Product($6) - All Big Sexy Travel Sized products are $6, I don't know if they are sending only one single type, or multiples, but same price 2. Nailtini Nail Lacquer ($13) - Listed on their website 3. Josie Maran Argan Oil ($4.80) - This is the .17oz small sample size, same as QVC NBTT, which lists sizes. 1.7oz is $48.00 4. Soho Crease Brush ($8.99) - Listed on their website 5. Pacifica Body Butter ($7) - Again, not sure if its only going to be the tuscan blood orange scent, but they are all priced the same.    Total: $39.79   Once again, totally awesome and well worth the $10!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 15, 2013)

Got home and my bag is still MIA waaah


----------



## yoru (Jan 15, 2013)

I live in Sacramento, CA and just got my bag, I got the crease brush. I still have the one from March glam bag.....basically I have the whole set of myglam brush so either brush won't make me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Are crease brushes supposed to be this huge? I have no idea. The SOHO smudge brush they sent earlier looks like an eyeshadow brush to me. I don't really use 5 brushes to do my eye make up so I can't tell.

Also has anyone been able to login to the ipsy site? Every time I try to login and change my credit card info it says the site is under quick maintenance, since December. I can't even cancel the sub now. Emailed them but no response. The CS is overwhelmed by tons of email no?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jan 15, 2013)

Got one of mine and I got the concealer brush and the frappe nailtini. Hoping my second one will have a crease brush and bloody mary!


----------



## Brittann (Jan 15, 2013)

I can't wait to get my bag! It was supposed to be here today though and it wasn't...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My hopes were up for nothing!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> is it a DSLR with a massively huge lens?


 It is a lower end DLSR with small default lens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 15, 2013)

I got the bloody mary nail polish and concealer brush. i just resubscribed last week.


----------



## lovegorjess (Jan 15, 2013)

> Has anyone on the west coast received their bag?


 Yes I live in Southern Cali &amp; I got mine this afternoon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my tracking info says it's still in NC


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 15, 2013)

I think my bag has gotten lost in subscription heck!! (Can we use bad words on here?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 15, 2013)

I think my bag has gotten lost in subscription heck!! (Can we use bad words on here?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Hanabii (Jan 15, 2013)

I came home and found this in my mailbox! I'm pretty happy with this month's bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I was hoping to get the other nail polish color but this one is pretty nice too! It goes on nice and you only need 1 coat! I'm glad I signed back up to myglam/ipsy! they have improved a lot over the years! These items will last me awhile, and they are pretty good in size too.


----------



## Hanabii (Jan 15, 2013)

When you click on your link from their email, it will send you to a tracking site. However I got the tracking number and track it on the upsp site and they tell me a different location. Hope that helps!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 15, 2013)

Tracking is pretty much useless. lol My tracking still shows the bag in North Carolina but I got my bag today, my girls should be here tomorrow.

I got the Blending Brush which looks like the SOHO London crease brush that I got the last time, I was really hoping for one of the other two brushes but that's ok I'll use it. My nail polish color was Bloody Mary. Overall I'm very pleased with my items.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tracking is pretty much useless. lol My tracking still shows the bag in North Carolina but I got my bag today, my girls should be here tomorrow.
> 
> I got the Blending Brush which looks like the SOHO London crease brush that I got the last time, I was really hoping for one of the other two brushes but that's ok I'll use it. My nail polish color was Bloody Mary. Overall I'm very pleased with my items.


 These bags made it to doorsteps on the west coast before mine?! *shrieks*

on the upside, glad you got your bag! lol


----------



## steph90 (Jan 15, 2013)

I really like this month's bag of stuff. With my dry skin I can never have enough body butter or argan oil. My variation was the Frappe color of polish and a concealer brush. I am actually new to using make-up brushes (I always used the circle pads or my fingers lol) so I was excited that I've been getting some brushes in sub boxes lately. I think the Frappe color will be a nice base color to go under another Nailtini polish I received that's basically sparkles.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think my bag has gotten lost in subscription heck!! (Can we use bad words on here?
> 
> 
> ...


 Your bag was lost in Hades? The 7th Circle of Dante's Inferno? 



?


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes hopefully they don't need argan oil down there and they forward it on to me!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yes hopefully they don't need argan oil down there and they forward it on to me!


 I don't know...I bet the heat really takes a toll on one's skin.


----------



## brokenship (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't even have any sort of tracking information yet! It seems all my subscriptions are really behind this month.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 15, 2013)

All of mine are coming so quickly I cannot hide them from my husband fast enough! This was a nice bag; I wish I liked nailpolish- this one is gorgeous. It is worth the wait!



> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't even have any sort of tracking information yet! It seems all my subscriptions are really behind this month.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 15, 2013)

I really hope my bag appear tomorrow... it was supposed to be here yesterday according to the tracking.. but my tracking says it hasn't even gotten to NC yet so I don't know how it would be on its way to me in Illinois.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 16, 2013)

Okay, after the argan oil in this bag, I officially don't need any more oils! I think I am just going to use this one for my cuticles, because I already own caudalie's divine oil for my face, orofluido for my hair, and OLO body serums for hands/body! I also got a sample in BB of the ojon hair restorative oil, and had to tell myself I wouldnt be crazy about it beforehand. This oil trend hitting the US has definitely changed my routine in the best possible way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 16, 2013)

> Got one of mine and I got the concealer brush and the frappe nailtini. HopingÂ my second one will have a crease brush and bloody mary


 Both my bags came today and I'm soexcited because one had the bloody mary with the concealer brush and the othe frappe with a crease brush!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 16, 2013)

Got my bag tonight and I got the Frappe polish and a concealer brush! Everything looks pretty neat and my, does that lotion smell awesome!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 16, 2013)

I still haven't gotten a shipping notice! Oh well...it'll get here eventually...


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 16, 2013)

I got the crease brush and the Bloody Mary. I think this month's bag is great (I'd rather have had the Frappe however)


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 16, 2013)

Are any of you girls from CA or NC? I had two accounts--one for me, one for sis; I decided to unsub to one of them due to redundancy, but I accidentally unsubbed my main account--from which I've subbed consecutively since February. Not a big deal, but when I tried signing up again, it stated that I would be charged "$10 (+ $0.85 tax)". 

I've never been charged tax before on any Ipsy sub--do old account holders get a tax break, or is this something they're implementing as of February? The fine print says:

"Taxes apply to bags shipped to California and North Carolina. Canadian shipping is $4.95. Learn more"

I definitely wasn't charged tax for January, or any month prior.. Have any of you?


----------



## JLR594 (Jan 16, 2013)

Got my 3rd month of Ipsy bag and I'm liking it a whole lot so far.  I got the Bloody Mary polish and the concealer brush.  I like this months bag too and wish I had it for the travel I had to do last month.  My Husband really likes the smell of that orange lotion.


----------



## yoru (Jan 16, 2013)

It sucks that they started charging taxes for the bags....those $0.85 are gonna add up quick!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Jan 16, 2013)

My bag should be arriving today!


----------



## cskeiser (Jan 16, 2013)

I am really trying to talk myself into liking the smell of the lotion.... I don't normally do strong fruity scents.  I put a very small amount on my hands, and still don't

know if I can tolerate it....perhaps I can use it this summer when I am outside more, or on our summer cruise....I love the texture, just not the scent...


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 16, 2013)

Hoping my bag will arrive today. Still no movement since rhe 13th in NC. I NEED THAT OIL! O


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 16, 2013)

My bag is on a sightseeing tour across America. I have a feeling it won't show up at my house anytime soon.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 16, 2013)

At least you will have a well traveled bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachael1 (Jan 16, 2013)

> My bag is on a sightseeing tour across America. I have a feeling it won't show up at my house anytime soon.


 Have you received any updates since Des Moines?


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Use the tracking number on usps.com, it shows the most updated status. Mine didn't move from the link ipsy gave me but when I track the code via usps it shows delivered. I am too lazy to go downstairs to pick it up tho lol


Mine still shows:





:-(


----------



## Bambam (Jan 16, 2013)

I haven't received a shipping notice for either my or my moms box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vivasugar (Jan 16, 2013)

I received mine in the mail yesterday!  loved it!  

(Link removed per the Terms of Service.)


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you received any updates since Des Moines?


 Nope, nothing!


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine still shows:
> ...


  Mine finally updated as Out for Delivery on the usps site so maybe yours will too!


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 16, 2013)

Mine finally updated but its in Jersey. :-/


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 16, 2013)

This stinks mine still says in NC even on the usps site. Really getting on my nerves lol. It definitely did not take that long last time


----------



## katcole (Jan 16, 2013)

mine updated, it in denver co which around 4 hours from me, I should get it tomorrow.


----------



## feemia (Jan 16, 2013)

According to the tracking info on the USPS website, my package arrived at the main post office in the next city this morning.  That means I'll receive it tomorrow.

I'm in Washington State.


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 16, 2013)

Still no bag in wv estimate delivery was yesterday, hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 16, 2013)

Boo no bag in WV=no bag in VA


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 16, 2013)

Woot! My bag is two hours south...hopefully that means tomorrow!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are some Nailtini Frappe swatches with Color Club matte top coat. The polish is VERY sheer and a bit streaky, but nothing 3 coats can't fix.
> 
> ...


 Ok now I am DESPERATE that this is the color in my bag. I would LOVE to put my BL matte top coat over that.

Someone please trade with me if not!!!!!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine finally updated as Out for Delivery on the usps site so maybe yours will too!


 No change yet :-(. If you don't mind me asking, what state are you in? I'm in Southeastern PA... 6 hour drive from the OBX in NC. Come on bag!!! I'm SO impatient.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Bambam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't received a shipping notice for either my or my moms box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Apparently your bags are off hanging out with mine. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## votedreads (Jan 16, 2013)

This is so irritating ! My shipping hasn't updated since the 11th in NC. I have been checking everyday for my bag and its no fun disapointing myself on the daily


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No change yet :-(. If you don't mind me asking, what state are you in? I'm in Southeastern PA... 6 hour drive from the OBX in NC. Come on bag!!! I'm SO impatient.


 New Hampshire


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 16, 2013)

My mail innovations link still shows it's in NC since the 13th.  However, I just checked usps.com, and it's showing as out for delivery from this morning.  That's completely different than what it showed last night even, when it just said it'd be delivered by the 22nd.  Can't wait to get home now!!  BTW - I'm in WI.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 16, 2013)

Mine says it is in NC on both site and expected delivery on usps is Jan 22.


----------



## votedreads (Jan 16, 2013)

I went on usps and put in my number and all it said is: The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on January 13, 2013 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 16, 2013)

Holy subscription boxes mine says expected delivery Jan 22nd too! Accepted in NC on 1/13 please tell me how it takes almost 10 days to go 4 hours from NC to VA?


----------



## geekcore (Jan 16, 2013)

Glad I'm not the only one waiting on a package that says it should already have been delivered.  :/

This will be my first Ipsy bag and I'm so excited!  I hope I get the Nailtini in Frappe.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> New Hampshire


Then there should be NO reason mine shouldn't be at home when I get off work. We shall see. Not getting my impatient hopes up!


----------



## Shanny81 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> honestly i just don't get the concept of "looks" on the ipsy site.  it looks like anyone can slap together a "look" with a photograph and a title and post that.  a lot of them are just photos of celebrities.  what purpose does that serve, exactly?


I'm so confused by it too!  And really...who has time?  I'm obviously too busy reading MUT.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine says it is in NC on both site and expected delivery on usps is Jan 22.


 Mine does too...but on the ups-mi it should have been here yesterday.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jan 16, 2013)

OMG So I just realized I won't be getting this bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had thought since I got the year sub that it ends this month but in fact last month was my last bag UGH! I confused myself since I kept thinking you're a year old on the day and I started getting my bags in JAnuary so my last bag should be January. My husband said No you got 12 bags so That is your year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now to be kind to him so he will re-sub me for another year! Sux that I didn't know this and fixed the re-sub last month so I could have received this! Great pics!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine does too...but on the ups-mi it should have been here yesterday.


Same here. Oh well. I have learned to be patient with subs. They almost all take way too long but they do get here eventually lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 16, 2013)

I really hope you all get your bags soon! I think they tried something new this month with shipping, I've seen posts that some Canadians have gotten theirs. So if they reconfigured it, you may be getting yours later. Oh and I figured out the Argan Oil. 4 drops on a damp face- 1 on the forehead/bridge of nose, 1 on the left cheek, chin, and skin between nose and lip, and 1 for the right cheek and sides of nose. Then one more for all around both eyes. This morning I was GLOWY! Hellloooooooo HG skin oil!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 16, 2013)

You guys, I seriously can not stop looking at my nails.  Frappe is the most perfect nude ever - my hands look so clean and pretty!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 16, 2013)

> I really hope you all get your bags soon! I think they tried something new this month with shipping, I've seen posts that some Canadians have gotten theirs. So if they reconfigured it, you may be getting yours later. Oh and I figured out the Argan Oil. 4 drops on a damp face- 1 on the forehead/bridge of nose, 1 on the left cheek, chin, and skin between nose and lip, and 1 for the right cheek and sides of nose. Then one more for all around both eyes. This morning I was GLOWY! Hellloooooooo HG skin oil!


 Welcome to the land of glowy skin! Lol.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys, I seriously can not stop looking at my nails.  Frappe is the most perfect nude ever - my hands look so clean and pretty!


 Very nice! I really hope I get Frappe. BTW...I love your ring!


----------



## Squidling (Jan 16, 2013)

Just got my bag and I'm in Philly. Received the "Frapp" color and already have it on my nails! I'm not really one for nudes, but this color is BEAUTIFUL! I did it with Essie matte top coat and then added a few silver dots with some Nails Inc. in "Montpelier Square". I also received the eyeliner brush, which is oddly..large for and eyeliner brush. The brush head is very thick, but who knows. I snapped a pic of the bag and a pic of the Josie Maran Argan oil sample next to a travel size for comparison.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 16, 2013)

Well another day of mail delivery has come and gone... I was supposed to get my bag on monday according to the ipsy tracking.. but i haven't had any movement on my tracking since the 10th. I usually receive my bag super fast but I'm not sure what's going on this month to change that... I'm kinda of getting disappointed


----------



## shandimessmer (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well another day of mail delivery has come and gone... I was supposed to get my bag on monday according to the ipsy tracking.. but i haven't had any movement on my tracking since the 10th. I usually receive my bag super fast but I'm not sure what's going on this month to change that... I'm kinda of getting disappointed


If it makes you feel any better, I'm in the same boat as you. I haven't gotten the mail yet today, so I'm crossing my fingers it's there. I'll let you know


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 16, 2013)

FINALLY! Got my bag today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And it smells great...I'm thinking that's cuz of the blood orange body butter! I got  Bloody Mary which I'm not so sure I'm happy about....also I have all the brushes they were sending out so this one will be thrown in the trade list ...either way, I'm excited :3


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 16, 2013)

Also to those ladies upset cuz you haven't gotten your bag yet, this is not ipsy's fault,  but the shipping company's fault D:


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 16, 2013)

Does anyone think its too soon to contact ipsy and see what's up? It was supposed to be delivered monday and today is wednesday (already got the mail)  and I still don't have it nor has it been received in Greensboro according to tracking.


----------



## Squidling (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone think its too soon to contact ipsy and see what's up? It was supposed to be delivered monday and today is wednesday (already got the mail)  and I still don't have it nor has it been received in Greensboro according to tracking.


On their FB page they did say that bags would be going out every day this week. So, I would say that if you don't hear anything by Monday, call. I received mine today, but my tracking still shows NC. Take heart, ladies! They'll be coming soon enough!


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well another day of mail delivery has come and gone... I was supposed to get my bag on monday according to the ipsy tracking.. but i haven't had any movement on my tracking since the 10th. I usually receive my bag super fast but I'm not sure what's going on this month to change that... I'm kinda of getting disappointed


 I was supposed to get my bag two days ago.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone in TN get yours yet?


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 16, 2013)

Didn't come today either! Boo


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> On their FB page they did say that bags would be going out every day this week. So, I would say that if you don't hear anything by Monday, call. I received mine today, but my tracking still shows NC. Take heart, ladies! They'll be coming soon enough!


 Ya but according to my projected delivery day I was supposed to receive it Monday. I usually receive my bag before that date.


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 16, 2013)

my expected delivery date was Monday and I got mine today!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ya but according to my *projected delivery day* I was supposed to receive it Monday. I usually receive my bag before that date.


 exactly, it's an estimate, I was supposed to get it on monday and didn't. I was complaining about it to the bf and he told me, it's an estimate doesn't mean it's exact, don't complain to the company, if you want to complain, do it to usps since it would be their fault. A company uses the service of a shipping company and trust then to deliver their products, if said shipping company takes longer you can't blame it on ipsy...siigh that was hard to type w one hand XD


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> exactly, it's an estimate, I was supposed to get it on monday and didn't. I was complaining about it to the bf and he told me, it's an estimate doesn't mean it's exact, don't complain to the company, if you want to complain, do it to usps since it would be their fault. A company uses the service of a shipping company and trust then to deliver their products, if said shipping company takes longer you can't blame it on ipsy...siigh that was hard to type w one hand XD


 Word.  I whine because I waaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnntttt it.  It is important to know where to properly direct your frustrations, though.  Most of these companies will say to give it a couple weeks.  They aren't priority shipping the glam bags out, so there's no guaranty it will arrive a few days after it's shipped.

But still, I waaaaannnnttt it to get heeeerrreee.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh ya I totes get where you're coming from cuz I was whining cuz I WANTED MY BAG! But let's look at it this way ladies...we are not paying for shipping, it's free. I wouldn't want to be the cs agent that gets yelled out about something that isn't even my company's fault!(And I've been that cs agent). I understand ipsy was mailing the boxes out this week, so let's say friday would be the latest the boxes are sent out, making wednesday next week the latest you should be getting a box. After wednesday if you don't have any tracking I would contact them, cuz then that could mean your box was actually not mailed out. Also a tiny tip when contacting customer service, being a total witch/dick to the agent, won't help you at all(not saying anyone here is that, but just in case!^^).


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh ya I totes get where you're coming from cuz I was whining cuz I WANTED MY BAG! But let's look at it this way ladies...we are not paying for shipping, it's free. I wouldn't want to be the cs agent that gets yelled out about something that isn't even my company's fault!(And I've been that cs agent). I understand ipsy was mailing the boxes out this week, so let's say friday would be the latest the boxes are sent out, making wednesday next week the latest you should be getting a box. After wednesday if you don't have any tracking I would contact them, cuz then that could mean your box was actually not mailed out. Also a tiny tip when contacting customer service, being a total witch/dick to the agent, won't help you at all(not saying anyone here is that, but just in case!^^).


 I don't think you can assume everyone is yelling at the customer service agent. I just simply asked them a question about my shipment. That is in no way yelling at them.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm not assuming it at all, and please don't take it that way, I'm just saying, just in case. Thinking about cs makes me think about my old jobs and I just thought I'd threw it there. At no point did I say any of you guys was doing it, I just said as a tip, don't cuz it won't help. Please don't get offended cuz that is not what I was going for at all. As I said I'm not calling any of you that at all.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very nice! I really hope I get Frappe. BTW...I love your ring!


 Thank you!  He got it at Jared (hehe...he really did though).


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 16, 2013)

*goes back to look at the ring* OMG cute! me---&gt; jelly! haha lucky you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jan 16, 2013)

Mine was just delivered. I feel like the past couple months were better than this, but I like getting makeup over anything else. My polish was Bloody Mary, not really my style. I hope there's more makeup next month.


----------



## LeighNJ (Jan 16, 2013)

I am in New Jersey and my bad was expected to be here Monday, and today is Wednesday and still no bag either.



I will just wait it out, since I am not the only one.

And do we all get exactly what is shown? The Red Nailpolish? Or did some get another color? Also with the lotion is that all the same scent?

THANKS!


----------



## brokenship (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one without shipping info. Kinda annoyed though, they sure took the money from my account quick enough.


----------



## feemia (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LeighNJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in New Jersey and my bad was expected to be here Monday, and today is Wednesday and still no bag either.
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are some Nailtini Frappe swatches with Color Club matte top coat. The polish is VERY sheer and a bit streaky, but nothing 3 coats can't fix.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LeighNJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in New Jersey and my bad was expected to be here Monday, and today is Wednesday and still no bag either.
> 
> ...


 You'll get either the Bloody Mary or Frappe color of nailpolish 

Everyone gets the Tuscan Blood Orange scent of the lotion

You'll get one of 3 different makeup brushes - concealer, crease, or eyeliner.

Hope this helps! And that your bag gets here soon!


----------



## Marshie (Jan 16, 2013)

Add me to the "delivery date was 2 days ago but still no bag" list lol. I'll wait patiently, although all the talk about the oil is kind of tempting me to go to Sephora &amp; buy one. Never did I think I would be super stoked for an oil!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 16, 2013)

So I came home and still no bag. Sigh tomorrow I will not expect it. Maybe it'll magically show up!


----------



## steph90 (Jan 16, 2013)

Very pretty! I like seeing polishes on other people first so I have an idea of what to expect for the results. 



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are some Nailtini Frappe swatches with Color Club matte top coat. The polish is VERY sheer and a bit streaky, but nothing 3 coats can't fix.
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jan 16, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## votedreads (Jan 16, 2013)

Going to the mailbox when I get home and opening it to no pink package is getting so old





#firstworldproblems


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 16, 2013)

Well my shipping updated and my bag was in greenburo (sp?) nc from the 13-16 now its in Ohio so I have 2-3 more days to go!!!! Ugg!


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in New York, got my bag today!    Of the 2 variables, I received:
> 
> ...


 They gave the flat iron to people who /sent/ a one year gift sub. Not people who got a one year gift sub.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not assuming it at all, and please don't take it that way, I'm just saying, just in case. Thinking about cs makes me think about my old jobs and I just thought I'd threw it there. At no point did I say any of you guys was doing it, I just said as a tip, don't cuz it won't help. Please don't get offended cuz that is not what I was going for at all. As I said I'm not calling any of you that at all.


 I didn't think you were assuming at all, just saying "hey I know we're all crazy make up sub addicts and women so we will go crazy because that's how we are, but don't yell at someone in the midst of your ipsyzilla rage." lol. I also work in customer service - love my job. but some people certainly overreact about things. (like shipping time, when it really isn't ipsy's fault and this is like the only bad shipping month I have ever experienced.) However, if this continues to be an issue for ipsy, I hope they look into a different shipping option (if there is one). 

but we know that won't happen because we won't unsub over crappy shipping as long as we get our product, and ipsy knows that. lmao.


----------



## ohreally (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LeighNJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in New Jersey and my bad was expected to be here Monday, and today is Wednesday and still no bag either.
> 
> ...


 I'm in NJ too and still nothing. It's taking a different route this time, according to USPS, which is annoying, but what can you do? Sigh lol.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm in PA &amp; definitely usually have my bag by now -- shipping hasn't updated in 2 days and I want my bag!! =(


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 16, 2013)

My shipping hasn't updated in 6 days...


----------



## katlyne (Jan 16, 2013)

I live in metro-atlanta and am usually one of the last to get EVERYTHING! and I got mine on Monday! I feel so special!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but yeah. I got frappe and concealer brush.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really hope you all get your bags soon! I think they tried something new this month with shipping, I've seen posts that some Canadians have gotten theirs. So if they reconfigured it, you may be getting yours later.
> 
> Oh and I figured out the Argan Oil. 4 drops on a damp face- 1 on the forehead/bridge of nose, 1 on the left cheek, chin, and skin between nose and lip, and 1 for the right cheek and sides of nose. Then one more for all around both eyes. This morning I was GLOWY! Hellloooooooo HG skin oil!


Yay!!!!! You were glowy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't think you were assuming at all, just saying "hey I know we're all crazy make up sub addicts and women so we will go crazy because that's how we are, but don't yell at someone in the midst of your ipsyzilla rage." lol. I also work in customer service - love my job. but some people certainly overreact about things. (like shipping time, when it really isn't ipsy's fault and this is like the only bad shipping month I have ever experienced.) However, if this continues to be an issue for ipsy, I hope they look into a different shipping option (if there is one).
> ...


 mhm mhm you got exactly what I meant and thank you for doing so! Then again you know where I'm coming from  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And ofc they know we won't unsub cuz we love their sub XD


----------



## teegardenbr (Jan 16, 2013)

I loveee this bag. This was my first month, and Ipsy is def for me. I love the size of everything. Amazing value!! I've come to realize I just love subs that give out larger samples. lol. Ipsy and Beautyfix are now my top two beauty subs!!


----------



## doziedoz (Jan 16, 2013)

I am in L.A. and received my bag today.  I got frappe and crease brush (was hoping for the concealer brush, but just ordered one from ulta, so probably better to have gotten the crease brush). This is definitely my favorite sub.


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 16, 2013)

My bag came and I also got Frappe and the Crease brush.  I really wanted Frappe, and preferred the crease brush, so I'm super excited.

Question about the lotion - I've seen people commenting about how great it smells, and that's all fine and dandy, but does it also moisturize well?  Most scented lotions 1) give me a headache and 2) do nothing to moisturize my hands outside of the first 5 minutes (or they feel soooo greasy).


----------



## lovepink (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm in San Diego got my bag and got Frappe and crease brush which is what I wanted.  My Josie Maran and Nailtini boxes were pretty smooshed (aka crumpled) inside the Ipsy bag ( not the mailer).  Product is fine though.

As far as the shipping goes I thought the projected date was the date UPS passed it off to the USPS and then the USPS has to deliver from there.  Also maybe the reason they are taking longer this month is I think nail polish has to go ground (no planes) because of ingredients in it.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 16, 2013)

I wasn't overly excited about this month until it came in the mail and now I love it. Will most likely use everything and what great sizes for ten bucks! Got my bag yesterday as well as my second BB and I opened them together and BB wasn't near the value that ipsy wss! However I love BB points system so I can't let it go lol


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 16, 2013)

My bag seems to be stuck at the post office in greensboro, NC since the 11th, it's projected delivery was the 14th.. /sigh hope I don't have to wait till the end of the month to get it. Curious why it ended up at that PO since I live in Cali...


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag seems to be stuck at the post office in greensboro, NC since the 11th, it's projected delivery was the 14th.. /sigh hope I don't have to wait till the end of the month to get it. Curious why it ended up at that PO since I live in Cali...


 I'm in the same boat.. expect mines been there since the 10th. I also had a projected delivery of monday. So we shall see if I receive it tomorrow. I'm not getting my hopes up...


----------



## lucyla8 (Jan 16, 2013)

I finally got my bag today! My friend also got her bag today and we're on separate coasts (I'm in Florida and she's in California).

Just fyi - my expected ship date was last Monday (1/14)


----------



## Shannon28 (Jan 16, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm in the same boat.. expect mines been there since the 10th. I also had a projected delivery of monday. So we shall see if I receive it tomorrow. I'm not getting my hopes up...


Mines been sitting there too. My delivery date was supposed to be yesterday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jan 16, 2013)

Im overseas and still waiting on December's bag. I hope Dec and Jan show up together &amp; soon.


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 16, 2013)

San Diego also.

I decided to not get more nail colors during the Zoya sale (was so tempted with Storm), so I was really hoping for the Frappe. The Bloody Mary isn't really to my liking, but I'll give it a try. I know I like nude/neutral shades.. so time to try something new.

It came with a concealer brush with such a long handle. I don't have much experience with brushes so a little surprised.

All in all, nice, it came right before my flight tmrw! Right on cue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Jan 16, 2013)

So I am wearing Frappe right now and I really love it, although I already tons that look exactly like it lol I love pink nude polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just put the Josie Maran oil on my face and im hoping it will work wonders


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 16, 2013)

Got my bag today. Can't wait to try the Josie Moran and the body butter. I love everything in the bag and grateful for the variety in products.


----------



## shandimessmer (Jan 17, 2013)

UGH. My tracking finally updated and it said my local P.O. got it, so I SHOULD get it tomorrow, *fingers crossed*. I've never had to wait so long before, normally I get it before I even recieve my shipping info.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't get mine till next week and really excited to get it because I want my free gift since I bought a gift sub! I got my birchbox today though and beauty army soon so it makes the wait easier.


----------



## katcole (Jan 17, 2013)

It seems like alot of people had damaged products this month. Maybe they got left in a cold warehouse.  I got my bag today and I got the nude nail polish it I love it. My nails are to tiny and my fingers to stubby for red. I cant use lotion  but this orange body butter smells so good. It smells like oranges not a fake fruit smell. I have never used a body butter,so I'm not sure how its suppose to feel  but its not runny like some lotions. I almost want to drink  the tube it smells so good. The hairspray is cute, and the oil I'm going to use on my cuticles. I had the fluffy brush. I just ordered some cheap brushes so it was nice to see what a higher quality one  is suppose to feel like. Hmmm  I wonder when the Feb hints come up lol


----------



## kittenparty (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm in SoCal, but no delivery for me today. I hope that means I'll get it tomorrow 'cause I'm excited! I hope I get Frappe, though I'd be OK with Blood Mary I think.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in San Diego got my bag and got Frappe and crease brush which is what I wanted.  My Josie Maran and Nailtini boxes were pretty smooshed (aka crumpled) inside the Ipsy bag ( not the mailer).  Product is fine though.
> 
> As far as the shipping goes I thought the projected date was the date UPS passed it off to the USPS and then the USPS has to deliver from there.  Also maybe the reason they are taking longer this month is I think nail polish has to go ground (no planes) because of ingredients in it.  Just my 2 cents.


 Not necessarily true (re:nailpolish &amp; planes). My Julep boxes and past Ipsy &amp; BB boxes with polish, sent up to me in AK have come by air  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I do think you're right about the projected date being the UPS to USPS transfer. My BB and Ipsy bags always get to Seattle (where they transfer to USPS) on the projected date and then continue on to me from there - which can take anywhere from 2 to 5 more days depending on how long it sits in the Seattle post office ;-)


----------



## cari12 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm hoping for a concealer brush, I just got a new brush set that has a crease &amp; eyeliner brush in it already. I could go either way with the polish though, I have similar colors to both the choices from my Julep boxes already so nothing new with those.


----------



## JLR594 (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone in TN get yours yet?


 I got mine on Tuesday.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping hasn't updated in 6 days...


 Same here. I have a feeling we are not going to see our bags anytime soon.


----------



## viper4901 (Jan 17, 2013)

Im in ms and still have not recived mine yet..


----------



## gemstone (Jan 17, 2013)

> It seems like alot of people had damaged products this month. Maybe they got left in a cold warehouse. Â I got my bag today and I got the nude nail polish it I love it. My nails are to tiny and my fingers to stubby for red. I cant use lotion Â but this orange body butter smells so good. It smells like oranges not a fake fruit smell. I have never used a body butter,so I'm not sure how its suppose to feel Â but its not runny like some lotions. I almost want to drink Â the tube it smells so good. The hairspray is cute, and the oil I'm going to use on my cuticles. I had the fluffy brush. I just ordered some cheap brushes so it was nice to see what a higher quality one Â is suppose to feel like. Hmmm Â I wonder when the Feb hints come up lol


 They come from central North Carolina, no warehouse should be that cold unless they are actually just keeping everything in a freezer.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag seems to be stuck at the post office in greensboro, NC since the 11th, it's projected delivery was the 14th.. /sigh hope I don't have to wait till the end of the month to get it. Curious why it ended up at that PO since I live in Cali...


 I just came to this thread to tell everyone of my odd shipping this month, when I noticed that probably its happening a lot this month. I'm kinda disappointed, but I've never had a problem with Ipsy shipping so, meh. I'll just have to try to be patient and wait. But yeah. my bag is hanging out at the Greensboro PO, and I live in Idaho. I closed the tracking and opened it again to make sure I wasn't just seeing things. Very odd.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 17, 2013)

I guess all of our bags are having a party in Greensboro. I could've driven there and gotten my bag a long time ago lol....


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 17, 2013)

Loved receiving my hot pink ipsy package in the middle of a blizzard yesterday!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jan 17, 2013)

Ugh, I just have to vent for a second. With all this shipping...stuff....going on, What is the point really, of paying UPS to take my bag from Durham, NC, to Greensboro, NC. If it was gonna go USPS, might as well have just sent it USPS to begin with. Sure would have gotten it before. Mine shipped on the 11th, and like most of you, I usually get my bag before I even get my shipping email, and if not, the day after the email. But I have NO idea why it would be in Greensboro, NC when I live in Idaho. USPS says expected delivery is Jan 23. Ugh. Hopefully my birchboxes get to me before then so I can at least have something to occupy my time. lol

*edit before I get jumped on*

I mean, what is the point of IPSY paying UPS. I know  I didn't pay for shipping, and really I know theres nothing I can do but wait, they've been good to me so I have no problem waiting. Just sayin, it would probably be more cost-effective for them to just pay one service instead of two since the one only took the bag across the same state.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nishino (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Loved receiving my hot pink ipsy package in the middle of a blizzard yesterday!


 Wow i LOVE that photo!  Ipsy should give you royalties and put that up on their website somewhere....






or we should start a meme and start posting photos of our ipsy bags when/where we've received them


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, I just have to vent for a second. With all this shipping...stuff....going on, What is the point really, of paying UPS to take my bag from Durham, NC, to Greensboro, NC. If it was gonna go USPS, might as well have just sent it USPS to begin with. Sure would have gotten it before. Mine shipped on the 11th, and like most of you, I usually get my bag before I even get my shipping email, and if not, the day after the email. But I have NO idea why it would be in Greensboro, NC when I live in Idaho. USPS says expected delivery is Jan 23. Ugh. Hopefully my birchboxes get to me before then so I can at least have something to occupy my time. lol
> 
> ...


 I'm think UPS mail innovations is cheaper for bulk shipping like this than probably just shipping all of the bags via USPS (doesn't birchbox use it too?), since its really slow generally.


----------



## Zakiya08 (Jan 17, 2013)

I think it is cheaper going through UPS innovations.  I looked it up because I had other packages where I paid for UPS shipping only to have USPS to pick it up.  Seems like it's a new partnership where UPS will carry USPS boxes on their planes and USPS will deliver UPS packages.  They are calling it "green" since USPS has planes that are often half empty and UPS has the manpower to deliver all areas of the country.  But everyone know that USPS delivery confirmation is horrible, 2-3 day delivery what's the point in paying extra for that when they straight tell you it's not guaranteed to be there in that amount of time, and that packages often time get's either held up or lost. I have had too many run ends with my local post office.  This year I mailed all my Christmas gifts through fedex, it was a little bit more but the price was worth my sanity wondering about my package.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 17, 2013)

> > Ugh, I just have to vent for a second. With all this shipping...stuff....going on, What is the point really, of paying UPS to take my bag from Durham, NC, to Greensboro, NC. If it was gonna go USPS, might as well have just sent it USPS to begin with. Sure would have gotten it before. Mine shipped on the 11th, and like most of you, I usually get my bag before I even get my shipping email, and if not, the day after the email. But I have NO idea why it would be in Greensboro, NC when I live in Idaho. USPS says expected delivery is Jan 23. Ugh. Hopefully my birchboxes get to me before then so I can at least have something to occupy my time. lol *edit before I get jumped on* I mean, what is the point of IPSY paying UPS. I knowÂ  I didn't pay for shipping, and really I know theres nothing I can do but wait, they've been good to me so I have no problem waiting. Just sayin, it would probably be more cost-effective for them to just pay one service instead of two since the one only took the bag across the same state.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> I'm think UPS mail innovations is cheaper for bulk shipping like this than probably just shipping all of the bags via USPS (doesn't birchbox use it too?), since its really slow generally.


Yes, Birchbox uses UPS MI as well.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 17, 2013)

It is so funny to me that people have all of these problems with USPS! I personally LOVE USPS and find it to be the most reliable as far as actually getting my package to me! UPS and fed ex are always losing things, flat out not delivering them, or not leaving a note if they miss me! I had to actually leave a note instructing them to ring the freaking doorbell, because for months they refused to do it and of course if I am on the third floor of the house I can't hear them knock! USPS may have less reliable delivery confirmation, but at least they will actually deliver my package.


----------



## PixelatedToys (Jan 17, 2013)

I got my bag on Monday, and I'm in Tx.  I got Bloody Mary and the eyeliner brush...not that impressed with the brush.  The bristles were all wonkity, and I ended up having to do a DIY haircut on it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Apart from that, I love everything else!  The bag is the perfect size to hold all my day to day makeup, and it's currently living in my purse.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PixelatedToys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag on Monday, and I'm in Tx.  I got Bloody Mary and the eyeliner brush...not that impressed with the brush.  The bristles were all wonkity, and I ended up having to do a DIY haircut on it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Apart from that, I love everything else!  The bag is the perfect size to hold all my day to day makeup, and it's currently living in my purse.


 I'm adding wonkity to my lexicon.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Loved receiving my hot pink ipsy package in the middle of a blizzard yesterday!


 So pretty! That's exactly how it looks outside my house too :3 I wuvs the snow!


----------



## Rochellena (Jan 17, 2013)

I love this bag so much. It was a happy surprise yesterday. The lotion was amazing. It smelled so delicious and I loved that it didn't leave behind that sticky feeling that some of my other wonderful smelling ones do. I got the bloody  mary which isn't as good looking on me as it was in the bottle, but then I added some some silver sparkles on it and now it is very pretty. I got the eyeliner brush which I will never use for that purpose, but I loved the suggestion someone on here had to use it for my eyebrows- going to be giving that a shot this weekend. Finally, there's the argan oil...holy cow, this stuff lives up to all the hype and more! I'm not convinced there isn't witchcraft involved in the making of it. I didn't even know my skin could be this soft! I can only imagine what it'll do after a few days of usage. I have KP really bad on my face, and still haven't found the right combo of products, so I am so excited about the potential here. The bag itself is really cute too. I agree about it feeling a little cheaper, especially compared to December's thick bag, but overall it's super adorable, but I don't feel bad about tossing it in my purse with the chance of it being ruined by a stray ink pen or piece of chocolate.

Overall, minus the annoying shipping snafus on UPS/USPS' part, this has been a fantastic bag. Yay! (Sorry, I'm feeling very chipper today.)


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 17, 2013)

I live in LA and just got my bag! The delivery estimate was for the 14th but 3 days late isn't so bad.

I got the polish in Frappe and the brush is a smudge brush, the brush I wanted out of all of them.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm adding wonkity to my lexicon.


 Haha I get the weirdest looks when I call things "wonky"


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It is so funny to me that people have all of these problems with ups and FedEx! I personally LOVE USPS and find it to be the most reliable as far as actually getting my package to me! UPS and fed ex are always losing things, flat out not delivering them, or not leaving a note if they miss me! I had to actually leave a note instructing them to ring the freaking doorbell, because for months they refused to do it and of course if I am on the third floor of the house I can't hear them knock! USPS may have less reliable delivery confirmation, but at least they will actually deliver my package.


 I order things from Amazon all the time that are shipped through UPS. I've never had a problem until last week. My driveway is fairly long, but the drivers have always left the packages at my front door. Well they must have had a new guy on my route who was too afraid to drive up my driveway.... Tracking said the package was delivered to my front door, but I couldn't find it anywhere plus I was home at the time of this supposed delivery! After about an hour of searching and calling UPS, I finally found the package ON THE GROUND next to my mailbox, which is about a 1/4 mile away from my front door and right next to a 20 ft deep ditch and a busy highway 



I was not happy.

I would hope that USPS would never do this to me! I always just get the notice to come to the post office to pick up my package if it won't fit in my box which is much better than having my goods sit on the ground next to all those cars whizzing by!

EDIT: Also my IPSY bag is one of those that has been chilling in NC since the 10th... No movement and it has been a week now! According the USPS tracking, they have received the electronic info but not the package itself whatever that means...


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 17, 2013)

Definitely a good mail day! I got my balm jovi palette from bb and my ipsy. I was happy to see the frappe, but bummed to see the crease brush. I wanted either of the two other ones. Ah well...them's the breaks. Everything else is awesome.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 17, 2013)

My first borchbox shipped! *happy dance* of course no update to my box page or the tracking number bit it shipped! Yay!


----------



## feemia (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy*
> I wasn't overly excited about this month until it came in the mail and now I love it. Will most likely use everything and what great sizes for ten bucks! Got my bag yesterday as well as my second BB and I opened them together and BB wasn't near the value that ipsy wss! However I love BB points system so I can't let it go lol


 It's the opposite for me.  This was my first bag and I was very anxious to receive it, but once I had it in my hands it was kind of a let down. 

It's true that the retail value of the bag is well over the $10 that I paid, but the value to me, personally, isn't much.  The argan oil is pretty amazing, and I'll use it as a cuticle oil, which I needed anyway.  I'll use the lotion, but I prefer my Body Shop Satsuma Body Butter.  The rest I won't use at all.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My first borchbox shipped! *happy dance* of course no update to my box page or the tracking number bit it shipped! Yay!


 This is the Ipsy thread lol


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh dear lol it's been a long day ladies!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 17, 2013)

Update on mt ipsy bag...yep still in NC


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Update on mt ipsy bag...yep still in NC


 Yay on the BB shipping!  Boo that Ipsy still isn't there.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 17, 2013)

Well once again another mail day has come and gone for me and STILL no ipsy bag!! It was supposed to be here monday and its hasn't moved from Greensboro since the 10th! Actually let me clarify is hasnt even been RECEIVED by the Greensboro NC post office system!! I'm starting to get rather annoyed at this point. I'm assuming I'm not getting it this week which bothers me since people who live a LOT farther from NC than I do have already gotten their bags DAYS ago. Also ipsy won't even email me back


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 17, 2013)

Im sure ipsy is drowning in emails from us that have not received their bags. I'm hoping this month will make them change their shipping method for next month.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Im sure ipsy is drowning in emails from us that have not received their bags. I'm hoping this month will make them change their shipping method for next month.


 i remember there were issues with birchbox and shipping in september (they also use ups mi) and they haven't changed their shipping method yet. i doubt ipsy would. as long as they don't switch to fedex smartpost, i am good.


----------



## viper4901 (Jan 17, 2013)

I just got mine was sopose to have got it monday... shipping shows its in nc. Got the concealer brush and bloody mary polish. I live in ms.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jan 17, 2013)

> Well once again another mail day has come and gone for me and STILL no ipsy bag!! It was supposed to be here monday and its hasn't moved from Greensboro since the 10th! Actually let me clarify is hasnt even been RECEIVED by the Greensboro NC post office system!! I'm starting to get rather annoyed at this point. I'm assuming I'm not getting it this week which bothers me since people who live a LOT farther from NC than I do have already gotten their bags DAYS ago. Also ipsy won't even email me back


 ^^THIS. I live in Southeastern PA and still no bag.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 17, 2013)

Dangit...I just unsubbed last week so I could see the Feb spoilers before paying for the Feb bag, and now there's a waitlist. So I caved and signed up on the waitlist. Argh!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 17, 2013)

Woooohooo so I get home and there is a very happy pink bag waiting patiently in my mailbox! I'm in VA by the way. Got the eyeliner brush which I am interested to try and the nailtini in frappe. Super excited to have my oil finally I want to be glowy!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woooohooo so I get home and there is a very happy pink bag waiting patiently in my mailbox! I'm in VA by the way. Got the eyeliner brush which I am interested to try and the nailtini in frappe. Super excited to have my oil finally I want to be glowy!!







YAY!!!!


----------



## votedreads (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^THIS. I live in Southeastern PA and still no bag.


 granted, multiple people have said that just because it "says" it hasn't been recieved by NC doesn't mean it really hasn't. I still haven't recieved mine and my shipping info says the same, but i doubt that it is accurate


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woooohooo so I get home and there is a very happy pink bag waiting patiently in my mailbox! I'm in VA by the way. Got the eyeliner brush which I am interested to try and the nailtini in frappe. Super excited to have my oil finally I want to be glowy!!


 Glad you finally got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woooohooo so I get home and there is a very happy pink bag waiting patiently in my mailbox! I'm in VA by the way. Got the eyeliner brush which I am interested to try and the nailtini in frappe. Super excited to have my oil finally I want to be glowy!!


 woo-hoo and hello to a fellow virginian!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jan 17, 2013)

> granted, multiple people have said that just because it "says" it hasn't been recieved by NC doesn't mean it really hasn't. I still haven't recieved mine and my shipping info says the same, but i doubt that it is accurate


 Oh I know. Many have received their bag before the tracking updates. I'm just so bothered this bag shipped on the tenth and I still don't have it. I order things that ship ground from NC all the time and it never takes more than 3 days. Grrface!


----------



## pengutango (Jan 17, 2013)

Still haven't gotten mine yet, but I finally got some shipping updates, so I should get it within the next day or so. Hopefully, I can post a review sometime soon after that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, according to their facebook page, subscriptions are temporarily sold out right now, so they brought the wait list back. With all these recent awesome bags, so many people are joining!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 17, 2013)

Back to Top
Results for                Help           



 Print
  PackageID:
  Sequence Number:
  Zip Code:
  Weight (lbs.):
0.7224
Projected Delivery Date:
Jan 14 2013
       





Delivery Confirmation Information

*Delivery Confirmation Number: *
Date/Time
Event Name
Location
10 Jan 2013 12:42 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
GREENSBORO, NC 
Date
Description
Location
Jan 10 2013 Ready for post office entry Durham, NC Jan 9 2013 Package processed by Mail Innovations Durham, NC Jan 9 2013 Package received for processing Durham, NC 
My tracking has looked like this all week... anyone else?


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 17, 2013)

> woo-hoo and hello to a fellow virginian!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh hello didn't know there were any other virginians out there! Where at?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> woo-hoo and hello to a fellow virginian!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have to say that when I read this I saw "hello to a fellow virgin."


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 17, 2013)

Lol hahaha


----------



## pengutango (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Try tracking it through USPS. It'll update quicker there and you might have a little more info.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say that when I read this I saw "hello to a fellow virgin."


 lmao I did too and had to read it again XD


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say that when I read this I saw "hello to a fellow virgin."





> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao I did too and had to read it again XD


 bahaha! that would've been an epic typo on my part


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh hello didn't know there were any other virginians out there! Where at?


 Charlottesville. Smack in the middle of the state  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool i am in Richmond. My Aunt lives in Charlottesville


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dangit...I just unsubbed last week so I could see the Feb spoilers before paying for the Feb bag, and now there's a waitlist. So I caved and signed up on the waitlist. Argh!


 There's probably a wait list because everyone left BB to go to ipsy hahaha! Last month people could still sign up for bags last minute.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 17, 2013)

I think I wouldn't be so irked if my shipping was actually updating.... lol. but it isn't so I'm kind of upset. I'm one of those people who receives tracking info/bag on the same day, if not within a day of each other. gr! I just wanna try that oil. lol.


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 17, 2013)

> Woooohooo so I get home and there is a very happy pink bag waiting patiently in my mailbox! I'm in VA by the way. Got the eyeliner brush which I am interested to try and the nailtini in frappe. Super excited to have my oil finally I want to be glowy!!


you being in va gives me hope that ill get mine tomarrow in wv! ::crosses fingers::


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 17, 2013)

I hope you get your bag! I told myself not to expect it and there it was!


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 17, 2013)

Got mine today!! Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## votedreads (Jan 17, 2013)

checked the mail...no bag yet again


----------



## Charity1217 (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine too!  It's kinda sad.


----------



## TinaMarina (Jan 17, 2013)

I've been experiencing the same thing as everyone else - bag has been hanging out in Greensboro. Mine was scheduled to arrive the 15th. Just checked and it made it to Richmond, CA! Hopefully it will arrive tomorrow or Saturday and hopefully others will start to see movement on their bags!


----------



## lovelockdown (Jan 17, 2013)

type in the tracking on the usps site, on ups the tracking for my ipsy says its in NC but on usps my ipsy was updated and is an hour away from me.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 17, 2013)

Yay - received my bag! loooove the lotion!


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 17, 2013)

I think this is a fabulous bag. I will be using almost all of it, and one item I'm sharing with my husband. Way better for me than this months Birchbox.


----------



## votedreads (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> type in the tracking on the usps site, on ups the tracking for my ipsy says its in NC but on usps my ipsy was updated and is an hour away from me.


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> mine still says "The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on January 13, 2013 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later." when  i put it on usps.


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 17, 2013)

> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> mine still says "The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on January 13, 2013 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later." whenÂ  i put it on usps.


check it on USPS I just did and mine says it left OH on the UPS it said it was still in NC... But my estaminet shipping on USPS is the 22nd shew I'm a lil pissed I'm not gonna lie lol


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 18, 2013)

> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> mine still says "The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on January 13, 2013 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later." whenÂ  i put it on usps.


 Same here


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mine was like that until yesterday when it finally made it to CA and today it was delivered so hopefully yours will be there soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> check it on USPS I just did and mine says it left OH on the UPS it said it was still in NC... But my estaminet shipping on USPS is the 22nd shew I'm a lil pissed I'm not gonna lie lol


 That text votedreads pasted is from the USPS site, not the UPS-MI site.  I've got the same WTF WAREHOUSE JUST GET THE PACKAGE ON THE DAMNED TRUCK AND GET IT *MOVING* ALREADY rage-inducing message on USPS.


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 18, 2013)

> That text votedreads pasted is from the USPS site, not the UPS-MI site. Â I've got the same WTF WAREHOUSE JUST GET THE PACKAGE ON THE DAMNED TRUCK AND GET IT *MOVING* ALREADY rage-inducing message on USPS. Â


*lmao* u are not *alone!!!*


----------



## PixelatedToys (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm adding wonkity to my lexicon.


 lol!  Feel free, just send the royalties for using it my way.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 18, 2013)

Woke up this am and I am glowy!!! That oil is awesome!! HG night moisturizer (magicalmom do I need to pay royalties for that?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## lorizav (Jan 18, 2013)

Got mine yesterday and LOVE the lotion.  I got the concealer brush, which I will probably use for eyeshadow.  The only item that I am going to put up for trade is the Nailtini only because I was hoping for another color -I got Frappe.  On the other hand I am only keeping 1 item from this months birchbox.  Darned annual subscription!!!!  Only 3 months more to go and I am cancelling.  Much happier with Ipsy


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 18, 2013)

Just to let you guys who don't have your bag uet know. I got my bag yesterday and my tracking still says it's in NC and hasn't moved. There's still hope!


----------



## viper4901 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ladies i know its not ipsy but if you are loving the jm oil check out the tsv on qvc. Josie has a killer today special value.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh you are such an enabler!!


----------



## viper4901 (Jan 18, 2013)

lol i want it soooo bad ! Just cant get it this time.booooo hoooo


----------



## spaceprincess (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm in FL and I got the bag on Tuesday.  I got Frappe which I'm really happy about.  I really have a huge number of red polish.  For the brush I got the concealer brush which I'm think would be perfect to use for those cream eye shadow like the Maybelline Color Tattoo.  I have been looking for a perfect brush to use with those in awhile.  This is a pretty awesome bag this month.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 18, 2013)

I think my little vial of oil will last a while considering I used such a small amount last night. I most likely will go for a full size sometime down the road...


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jan 18, 2013)

OH my gosh it's a miracle!! *HALLELUJAH*

It's at my local post office and I'll have it after work


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 18, 2013)

Yay!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woke up this am and I am glowy!!! That oil is awesome!! HG night moisturizer (magicalmom do I need to pay royalties for that?
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, and I'll use the $ from you to pay PixelatedToys for using "wonkity"


----------



## Zakiya08 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, and I'll use the $ from you to pay PixelatedToys for using "wonkity"





> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here


Ugk, me too!


----------



## Nightgem (Jan 18, 2013)

Our shipping this month was also messed up. I'm in South Western Pa and my step Daughter got her's on Monday. My first account had shipping saying it would be here on Monday as well but I didn't get it till Wednesday. My Other sub still hasn't been updated from NC but it came yesterday....very weird to me since mine has always come on the 15th. There is still hope that many will get theirs soon to.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 18, 2013)

I still haven't even gotten a shipping notice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crburros (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woke up this am and I am glowy!!! That oil is awesome!! HG night moisturizer (magicalmom do I need to pay royalties for that?
> 
> 
> ...


 I wish I had the same effect. Instead, my face broke out. :-/


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 18, 2013)

> I wish I had the same effect. Instead, my face broke out. :-/Â


 How much did you use? You only need a little bit and pat it on your face while it's damp


----------



## crburros (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How much did you use? You only need a little bit and pat it on your face while it's damp


 I put a dime size amount on my face (my skin was dry). I didn't know it had to be damp. Should I try to use a smaller amount?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 18, 2013)

Mine still hasn't moved on either tracking site! According to USPS they don't even have my bag yet! But it was "supposed" to be here Monday. I email ipsy and they didn't even answer the question I asked just oh here's your tracking info have a good day! I'm aware what my tracking is I wanted to know what was up with the weird shipping this month!


----------



## crburros (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> MUCH smaller amount! Just a few drops is all you need...literally four or five tiny drops for your whole face.


 Thanks for the tip!


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I put a dime size amount on my face (my skin was dry). I didn't know it had to be damp. Should I try to use a smaller amount?


YES! Try about 4 or 5 drops for your entire face and neck. Damp skin and pat the oil on. A dime size is too much.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 18, 2013)

> I think my little vial of oil will last a while considering I used such a small amount last night. I most likely will go for a full size sometime down the road...


 I purchase the .5 oz from sephora for $14 and it lasts me a few months. However, I use strictly on my face and eyes about 3-4 times a week. If you want to go the full size 1.7 you can find some great value sets for around the price of the oil (maybe a tad bit more) and get a few extra goodies to try.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow the tsv is amazing I SO want it, but sadly can't pick it up! I've been using the oil for 2 nights now, and I use it over my serum(Clinique Pore Refining Solutions), I applied 4 drops like everybody else and I don't wake up with an oily face and haven't broken out yay! I'm loving this!


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 18, 2013)

My tracking hasn't updated for 5 days, but my bag showed up today. Wooohoooo!! I'm going to give the oil a shot tonight. Here's hoping that I wake up glowing and not with a huge zit as so often the case when I try a new product.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 18, 2013)

> Thanks for the tip!


 I really hope this works for you!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow the tsv is amazing I SO want it, but sadly can't pick it up! I've been using the oil for 2 nights now, and I use it over my serum(Clinique Pore Refining Solutions), I applied 4 drops like everybody else and I don't wake up with an oily face and haven't broken out yay! I'm loving this!


 what's the TSV?


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 18, 2013)

Girl you will be sucked in 5my piece Josie Maran Aragn care package for $69.96. But it seems to be autp delivery?


----------



## Rachael1 (Jan 18, 2013)

> My tracking hasn't updated for 5 days, but my bag showed up today. Wooohoooo!! I'm going to give the oil a shot tonight. Here's hoping that I wake up glowing and not with a huge zit as so often the case when I try a new product.


 Now I can't wait to get home and check!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh wait no you can choose the one that isn't auto ship


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 18, 2013)

1.7-fl-oz 100% pure argan oil
8-oz Whipped Argan Oil Body Butter in Lavender Citrus
4.6-oz Argan Balm
0.21-oz Argan Color Stick in Tenderheart, a coral pink with subtle golden luster
0.21-oz Argan Color Stick in Rosey, a dusty rose
2nd: Body Butter in Vanilla Bean; Color Stick in Rosey, deep rose pink; Color Stick in Peachy, a nude peach
3rd: Body Butter in Unscented; Color Stick in Rosey; Color Stick in Love, a baby rose
4th: Body Butter in Jasmine; Color Sticks in Love, and Summer Lovin', a coral pink with golden lustre
And yes, it is in autodelivery D:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh hello didn't know there were any other virginians out there! Where at?


 I'm in VA too


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jan 18, 2013)

"Individual purchase available" You have to click on that phrase.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh wait no you can choose the one that isn't auto ship


 Finally did some googling and figured out what you guys were talking about! Lol sorry if it doesn't have a link attached, I'm pretty clueless!

I'm sure it's a great value, but for $70, it better have a free unicorn.  I still have no clue what the heck auto-delivery is though. QVC newbie!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 18, 2013)

> I'm in VA too


 Hello *waves*


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now I can't wait to get home and check!


 I'm hoping it's there. Good Luck!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally did some googling and figured out what you guys were talking about! Lol sorry if it doesn't have a link attached, I'm pretty clueless!
> 
> I'm sure it's a great value, but for $70, it better have a free unicorn.  I still have no clue what the heck auto-delivery is though. QVC newbie!


 then stay away...once QVC drags you in, you are addicted lol

Place your order by phone or online and choose Auto-Delivery, when offered. You will be billed for and will receive your first shipment promptly after payment is received. Then, subsequent shipments will be billed at your original order price and sent on a regular shipping schedule (for example, approximately every 60 or 90 days). Items may also be shipped on a designated, set schedule for seasonal or specially designed plans, such as holiday candles or themed jewelry, sent four times in a 12-month plan. Delivery and billing will be repeated until you cancel your plan, receive all items offered in a limited series, or if the plan must be discontinued.

  I copied and pasted this cuz...lazy!


----------



## LeighNJ (Jan 18, 2013)

This is what I get from USPS:

*Your Item's Status* The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on January 13, 2013 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.

And I got my mail today and NO PINK BUBBLE PACKAGE!!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 18, 2013)

I think this months bag is FANTASTIC!!!!!

Seriously blows BB away!

My polish is the Bloody Mary red. It is such a gorgeous true bright red. 

Perfect for now or on toes this summer!

The eyeliner brush is ridiculously big and wide, but I think it would make a great crease brush actually.

And I love the feel of the handle!

This is only my second month but so far i am loving this sub!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LeighNJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what I get from USPS:
> 
> ...


 Same for me which is funny when the tracking said I should have gotten my bag monday! I'm betting I won't get it until next week which makes me really made because this is the worst shipping time i've ever experienced with ipsy.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> then stay away...once QVC drags you in, you are addicted lol
> 
> ...


----------



## lovelockdown (Jan 18, 2013)

I got my ipsy today! the usps site said I'd get it by the 22nd, so it was a pleasant surprise. I got the code for the free flat iron and I can't wait to get it. I got the nailtini in the red color and the eyeliner brush.


----------



## ohreally (Jan 18, 2013)

I got mine today! With the crease brush and the Frappe Nailtini. Which is a dupe for an OPI for Sephora color I have, so I'll give it to my mom, but overall very happy with the products this month, despite the longer than usual wait time. Everything is perfect for keeping in the little blue tote they give us to take to work, too.


----------



## votedreads (Jan 18, 2013)

another day of no ipsy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 18, 2013)

I have oily skin and I used the oil last night. It felt so wrong. Woke up and I wasn't oily anymore, strange but no glow yet.


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 18, 2013)

> another day of no ipsy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here I'm really getting rufhgqvjj chdrhfhvg if you know what I mean lol


----------



## votedreads (Jan 18, 2013)

YUP ! cause if tomorrow rolls around...and no ipsy...it'll be a whole week spent waiting but to no avail



 and its my first month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

on an unrelated note... do you think ipsy could get us benefit products for a future bag? That would make my life


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YUP ! cause if tomorrow rolls around...and no ipsy...it'll be a whole week spent waiting but to no avail
> 
> ...


 I got Benefit's "They're Real!" mascara in my Nov bag... people got either that or a Chella brow gel... it's amazing!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Benefit's "They're Real!" mascara in my Nov bag... people got either that or a Chella brow gel... it's amazing!


 They're Real is my HG Mascara...love that stuff. I ended up getting the brow gel, which is fine because I have a full size mascara and found that  I love the brow gel.


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 18, 2013)

I've always wanted to try high beam that would be a cool sample!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've always wanted to try high beam that would be a cool sample!


 OO what if they did a high beam /or benetint!


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OO what if they did a high beam /or benetint!


 OMG benetint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I freaking love that product! I'm not a major fan of high beam (have a sample I used once or twice on my hands and it looked horrid on me) but benetint &lt;333333 that's definitely one of my HG's. can't ya tell. lol!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG benetint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 my favorite benefit product is "Watts Up"!


----------



## votedreads (Jan 18, 2013)

> my favorite benefit product is "Watts Up"!


 Love hoola and posietint but literally want to try everything of theirs


----------



## votedreads (Jan 18, 2013)

Sunbeam looks niceee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 18, 2013)

Got my pink mylar mailer today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
This sub is really fun now!!!

Thanks to all of you who were advisors and talked to the company last year. It's so much better-- like a whole different subscription!!

I love EVERYTHING in my bag, and the taller navy bag too.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my pink mylar mailer today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 How did the Ipsy advisor thing work?

Did they literally reach out to bloggers or subscribers for feedback?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did the Ipsy advisor thing work?
> 
> Did they literally reach out to bloggers or subscribers for feedback?


 They had 'guests' who ran their FB wall for a day....then they flew a bunch of them out to their offices. Zadi went, so she could tell you more about that.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They had 'guests' who ran their FB wall for a day....then they flew a bunch of them out to their offices. Zadi went, so she could tell you more about that.


 Thanks!  I would love to hear more about it.

Very smart move on their part.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

Ahhhhhhh I love love LOVE Benetint!!!



> OMG benetint!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I freaking love that product! I'm not a major fan of high beam (have a sample I used once or twice on my hands and it looked horrid on me) but benetint &lt;333333 that's definitely one of my HG's. can't ya tell. lol!


----------



## Rachael1 (Jan 18, 2013)

> I'm hoping it's there. Good Luck!!


 I got it!!!!! So did yours also come with the red polish and the concealer brush?


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

I think they should have done the bag like this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohreally (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is super cute!


----------



## katlyne (Jan 18, 2013)

**runs to go turn her bag inside out**  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> **runs to go turn her bag inside out**


 It's cute like that, but doesnt affect the zipper? LOL we're so cray cray


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh of course, I just thought it looked better and I love the ipsy tag!



> It's cute like that, but doesnt affect the zipper? LOL we're so cray cray


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got it!!!!! So did yours also come with the red polish and the concealer brush?


 Awesome!! Yup, got the same polish and brush. I just tried the oil out too. I hope to be glowing in the morning!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh of course, I just thought it looked better and I love the ipsy tag!


 Totally! And where's our sparkly star confetti glitter from the picture...false advertising! 



 haha


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think that's cute, but I like how they keep the ipsy logo inside of the bag...

*now I'm gonna change my mind real quick though*

oooh, what if they did a print though with ipsy's name stamped all over the front of the back, kind of like some prints victoria's secret pink does - if anyone knows what I'm talking about cuz I know I'm not making sense but it makes sense in my head. I'll have to find a pic and upload it after work of wth I am tlking about lol


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 18, 2013)

Like a Louis Vuitton print?



> I think that's cute, but I like how they keep the ipsy logo inside of the bag... *now I'm gonna change my mind real quick though* oooh, what if they did a print though with ipsy's name stamped all over the front of the back, kind of like some prints victoria's secret pink does - if anyone knows what I'm talking about cuz I know I'm not making sense but it makes sense in my head. I'll have to find a pic and upload it after work of wth I am tlking about lol


----------



## steph90 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When I saw the pretty stars inside I thought the same thing! The inside is way cuter than the outside.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Like a Louis Vuitton print?


 YES, or dooney and bourke or like this pic, kinda-

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=victorias+secret+pink+pattern&amp;um=1&amp;hl=en&amp;safe=active&amp;sa=N&amp;tbo=d&amp;bih=610&amp;biw=1008&amp;tbm=isch&amp;tbnid=4RxF78qV05S88M:&amp;imgrefurl=http://fuzzco.com/2012/07/06/victorias-secret-pink/&amp;docid=s6crmO4QyUW-aM&amp;imgurl=http://fuzzco.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Fuzzco-Pink-Giftcard.jpg&amp;w=742&amp;h=415&amp;ei=FyP6UNfuH4nh0wGsqoGoBA&amp;zoom=1&amp;iact=rc&amp;dur=93&amp;sig=100703848385892180336&amp;page=1&amp;tbnh=130&amp;tbnw=221&amp;start=0&amp;ndsp=15&amp;ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:85&amp;tx=114&amp;ty=94

I'm not affiliated, btw just a google search. I'd post the pic but I can't save them on my work pcs.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 18, 2013)

but I guess I overlooked the point lol. I like the stars design on the outside, but I like ipsy to keep their tag inside. if that makes sense!


----------



## considerately (Jan 19, 2013)

I love the stars too!  Super cute.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 19, 2013)

OH y'all are CRAY CRAY! LOL (But lump me into that as well LOL.)


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 19, 2013)

That bag is super cute but I guess I'll know more if I ever get mine, if its not there in the morning gosh! Shew I give up lol


----------



## lovelockdown (Jan 19, 2013)

I was just thinking how the bags just get better and better. I've been with them since feb and even when people were complaining I thought it was a decent deal for 10 bucks and free shipping. Ever since summer they have been amazing, and I sometimes get ipsy on same day as birchbox and compared to birchbox's tiny samples it probably makes them even more amazing. I hope they never "discontinue" like the look bag ....lol


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just thinking how the bags just get better and better. I've been with them since feb and even when people were complaining I thought it was a decent deal for 10 bucks and free shipping. Ever since summer they have been amazing, and I sometimes get ipsy on same day as birchbox and compared to birchbox's tiny samples it probably makes them even more amazing. I hope they never "discontinue" like the look bag ....lol


Couldn't agree more. Although BB sent me a great box this month but usually... well... let's just say I lub Ipsy.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 19, 2013)

they won't, at least not anytime soon! They are doing great and I bet they win new subscribers monthly, I don't think TLB had as many subbers


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they won't, at least not anytime soon! They are doing great and I bet they win new subscribers monthly, I don't think TLB had as many subbers


 how many did they have?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 19, 2013)

now how would I know that? but there isn't as much buzz out there for tlb compared to ipsy/my glam


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> now how would I know that? but there isn't as much buzz out there for tlb compared to ipsy/my glam


 Ahh, just sounded like you had some insight lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 19, 2013)

nah lol but like when I was looking them up before getting the 1st bag...I could barely find videos on youtube from them...whereas with ipsy there's a bunch, that right there is a sign!


----------



## shandimessmer (Jan 19, 2013)

I got a note in my mail box saying a package was delivered to my apartment office. I didn't have a chance to get it today, but I should be able to tomorrow. I checked on my shipping info, and it said it was out for delivery today, so hopefully that's what it is, but normally they can fit it in my mailbox.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 19, 2013)

Heeey, wonder of wonders, my bag was here when I got home from work/post-work drinks! I'm bummed that I got Frappe because it pretty much the exact opposite of anything I will wear, but I'm not big on reds, either, so I was going to be disappointed no matter what. Brush: crease, and I didn't have anything like it, so that was great! And the hairspray has already been more or less claimed by a coworker because I hate that stuff. Overall, I'll give it a 7 of 10. I'm knocking one point off for the blah polish, another off because of the hair spray, and one more off because if the horrible shipping situation. I may change this once I try the oil a few more times, though.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 19, 2013)

Still no bag I'm going to be rather mad if I don't see it until Monday or after! I'm beginning to wonder if my bag was really even sent out yet since its had NO movement since the 10 and even that indicated they haven't received it yet!


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 19, 2013)

Woot! Got my bag about 5mins ago and finally I got what I wanted the crease brush and frappe, normaly if there's and option I never get the ones I want, but I got lucky, okay ipsy your off the hook for slow ass shipping THIS time lol Edited to say I just oped my oil and its every where, the dang lid was a little loose.... Any one else have this?


----------



## bakeitup (Jan 19, 2013)

Anyone tried the oil? On the face?

I tried like a drop on my cheek and it kinda did nothing.... I'm a little nervous to put oil on my face. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 19, 2013)

> Anyone tried the oil? On the face? I tried like a drop on my cheek and it kinda did nothing.... I'm a little nervous to put oil on my face.Â  Any suggestions?Â


 Several ladies have commented they tried or one regularly uses it. I'm on day/night three of using it. No problems so far and it's definitely been enough to hydrate my face overnight. But you could always use it on your cuticles or probably hair, if uncomfortable doing your face.


----------



## bakeitup (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Several ladies have commented they tried or one regularly uses it. I'm on day/night three of using it. No problems so far and it's definitely been enough to hydrate my face overnight. But you could always use it on your cuticles or probably hair, if uncomfortable doing your face.


 It hasn't made you breakout or anything?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 19, 2013)

> It hasn't made you breakout or anything?


 I have dry combo skin and usually have a spot or two, but nothing unusual or adverse. Lots of people like using oil based products, cleansing oils, facial oil moisturizers. Using oil can actually help your skin to produce less of it. You just have to find a good balance. I've applied several drops after cleansing my skin and the JS oil has absorbed well. I haven't woken up greasy skinned yet; still soft and nice feeling. I didn't notice a glow or visible difference, but it's nothing bad to report so far.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone tried the oil? On the face?
> 
> ...


 I use argan oil on my face nightly. Use only a few drops...press it into your skin right after washing while it's still damp. I have combination skin and get m onthly breakouts and the argan oil doesn't cause me to break out, I actually find my breakouts less frequent and less severe with it...it really helps balance my oil levels.


----------



## shandimessmer (Jan 19, 2013)

I just went down and got mine. I got the concealer brush and the Nailtini in Bloody Mary, which are the two "ors" that I wanted. So wooohooo.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 19, 2013)

I have combo-oily though it's been acting dry lately cuz of the weather, last night was my third night using it and I actually apply it different, but it still works, I put my serum first and then 3-4 drops of the oil on my face, ofc I work both of them in 1st the serum and then the oil. I haven't broken out or wake up oily at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nishino (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sooooooooo much better inside out!  It's so much cuter that way!  I'm going to see if I can sew on some snap closures or something.  Or maybe just re-sew the zipper inside out!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 19, 2013)

Am I the only one who still hasn't gotten my bag? Now I have to wait until Monday to see if it comes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 19, 2013)

There is no mail delivery Monday because MLK is a holiday.  Hopefully Tuesday!



> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who still hasn't gotten my bag? Now I have to wait until Monday to see if it comes


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is no mail delivery Monday because MLK is a holiday.  Hopefully Tuesday!


 Oh ya I forgot about that! Well thats just crazy that I got my tracking about a week ago and my bag hasn't moved anywhere! No movement on ipsy tracking or on USPS. According to USPS they havent even received it yet, they just have the electronic info. I was supposed to get my bag on Monday. Does anyone know what is up with the shipping this month? I never have had a problem before and I usually get my bag the day I get my tracking info.


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 19, 2013)

If it makes you feel any better, you are not alone. I'm in the same boat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Am I the only one who still hasn't gotten my bag? Now I have to wait until Monday to see if it comes


 Mine hasn't even shipped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, 15 minutes after I posted that, I finally got a shipping notice. Info hasn't updated yet, so it will probably be next weekend before I finally get it. Sigh.


----------



## chichichobits (Jan 19, 2013)

Yay I got my bag today and it was: Soho eyeliner brush, Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange Body Butter, Josie Maran 100% Pure Argan Oil, Big Sexy Hair Spray,and Nailtini in the color Frappe ( pale nude color ).


----------



## wadedl (Jan 19, 2013)

Still no movement with the shipping. I checked the mail today and no pink package 





Now the soonest is Tuesday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## votedreads (Jan 19, 2013)

i don't think my mail has come yet today ( i don't like to check unless i'm sure haha more disapointment) but my shipping hasn't updated at all either and I have a bad feeling. Sucks because this is my first bag !!! Does anyone happen to live in WA? If so, have you recieved your bag?


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 19, 2013)

I finally got my bag so ladies there is hope! I got the concealer brush and frappe. I don't have lots of nudes or reds so i would've been happy either way.


----------



## votedreads (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my bag so ladies there is hope! I got the concealer brush and frappe. I don't have lots of nudes or reds so i would've been happy either way.


 Lucky!! I did'nt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so like someone said before, the earliest time we can get it is Tueday now


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lucky!! I did'nt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so like someone said before, the earliest time we can get it is Tueday now


 I wonder why shipping was so prolonged this month?


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 19, 2013)

I think they sent them out in waves. I am in VA and it took almost 6 days to get from NC.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm in WA and got my bag several days ago.. Wednesday?


----------



## pengutango (Jan 19, 2013)

Got mine last night and super happy with everything I got!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's my 3rd month with ipsy and it's a 3rd solid bag! I'm super happy I joined and I don't regret it one bit. Can't wait for February's bag! I got the pale pink polish, Frappe, and the crease brush, which I'm happy since they're what I wanted to get.

The only thing I'm a lil bummed about is that my bigsexyhair came slightly damaged. I emailed them about it so hopefully I'll hear from them in the near future. I plan on posting my review at some point tomorrow or by Monday at latest on my blog.

I think I'm gonna try to not look at the sneak peaks for February's bag, but it's gonna be so hard to resist! XD 

Quote: Originally Posted by *bakeitup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone tried the oil? On the face?

I tried like a drop on my cheek and it kinda did nothing.... I'm a little nervous to put oil on my face. 

Any suggestions? 
Forgive me if others already said the same thing, since I haven't gone through all the new posts yet, but I would try to dampened your face before using it. That's what I've been doing and I've had no breakouts. Also, you don't need a lot to cover your entire face. I use 3 drops and it's plenty for my whole face and then some.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've used it for my cuticles and literally... 1 drop is all I needed to cover all of them, and the rest of my hand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Two drops total, for both hands. I've also used it in my hair as well -- 3-4 drops. It's quite the muti-tasker product.

I love the stuff and I'm gonna test it out for the week to see how it goes. But, I'm really thinking about getting the full size of this, especially with free shipping and the coupon offer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:
Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I think they should have done the bag like this 




OMG! Totally agree!! I'm a little bored of the plain outside bags. It's all I've gotten since I've joined ipsy, which this one's my 3rd bag with them. I hope next month they change it up. I know the bags aren't the most important aspect of the sub, but it's s nice touch.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got mine last night and super happy with everything I got!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's my 3rd month with ipsy and it's a 3rd solid bag! I'm super happy I joined and I don't regret it one bit. Can't wait for February's bag! I got the pale pink polish, Frappe, and the crease brush, which I'm happy since they're what I wanted to get.
> 
> ...


 GOOD LUCK! I had that thought like once, and I'll tell ya, I did NOT last I think even 5 mins once that first spoiler popped up. LOL!!


----------



## nishino (Jan 19, 2013)

I tried so hard to stay spoiler-free for the Jan bag, but seeing the "(SPOILERS) Ipsy Jan2013" thread popping up _*every time*_ I clicked on "New Posts" in the forum just wore away my willpower!  I couldn't stop myself from peeking in the thread!


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 19, 2013)

Hahahahaha that will so happen again in Feb! =P


----------



## pengutango (Jan 19, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


GOOD LUCK! I had that thought like once, and I'll tell ya, I did NOT last I think even 5 mins once that first spoiler popped up. LOL!!



> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried so hard to stay spoiler-free for the Jan bag, but seeing the "(SPOILERS) Ipsy Jan2013" thread popping up _*every time*_ I clicked on "New Posts" in the forum just wore away my willpower!  I couldn't stop myself from peeking in the thread!


 Thanks guys! I know it's gonna be hard, but determined to stay spoiler-free. Of course I say this now (and said the exact same thing to myself for the last two months), I may end up giving in to seeing spoilers. We'll see what happens, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm gonna try though!


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks guys! I know it's gonna be hard, but determined to stay spoiler-free. Of course I say this now (and said the exact same thing to myself for the last two months), I may end up giving in to seeing spoilers. We'll see what happens, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm gonna try though!


 Good luck, I really do mean it but I just didn't have the willpower. =P


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 19, 2013)

I said the same thing before...twice I think.. for both December and January...and I saw each and everyone of the spoilers lol


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 19, 2013)

> I just went down and got mine. I got the concealer brush and the Nailtini in Bloody Mary, which are the two "ors" that I wanted. So wooohooo.


 I have two bags and received both the frappe and bloody mary and they both look great on! I actually really like the nail polish and I' m not a big polish fan. The formula is great


----------



## pengutango (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I said the same thing before...twice I think.. for both December and January...and I saw each and everyone of the spoilers lol


 Yeah, that's why it's gonna be a challenge. XD One can hope, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Question, is it just me, or is Frappe super thin? It almost doesn't seem like a creme, but more like a jelly, kind of polish. Unfortunately I don't own any actual jelly polishes, so I have nothing to go off of. It's a nice neutral color, but I definitely need a white base layer to get this opaque quicker. :/


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 19, 2013)

> Question, is it just me, or is Frappe super thin? It almost doesn't seem like a creme, but more like a jelly, kind of polish. Unfortunately I don't own any actual jelly polishes, so I have nothing to go off of. It's a nice neutral color, but I definitely need a white base layer to get this opaque quicker. :/


 Or you can paint your tips white and then add a few thin layers of frappe over it to make a pretty french mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, that's why it's gonna be a challenge. XD One can hope, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Question, is it just me, or is Frappe super thin? It almost doesn't seem like a creme, but more like a jelly, kind of polish. Unfortunately I don't own any actual jelly polishes, so I have nothing to go off of. It's a nice neutral color, but I definitely need a white base layer to get this opaque quicker. :/


 Yeah, I have no idea how to judge a jelly either - I've been meaning to buy one. BUT I definitely agree it's formula is verrrrry sheer. I applied it kind of thick and I can still see my finger whites. I still think it's pretty though. I'm sure if I put another thick coat on it would opaque it up a bit. butttt ain't nobody got time for dat! lol


----------



## pengutango (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have no idea how to judge a jelly either - I've been meaning to buy one. BUT I definitely agree it's formula is verrrrry sheer. I applied it kind of thick and I can still see my finger whites. I still think it's pretty though. I'm sure if I put another thick coat on it would opaque it up a bit. butttt ain't nobody got time for dat! lol


 I try not to thick layers like that just because I know that it'll chip that much faster. :/ But, it also takes much longer to dry if ya use thicker layer. Oh the joy... But, yeah, I think to get it opaque with thin coats takes 4-5 coats, which is a little ridiculous.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 19, 2013)

definitely, but some polishes are kind of meant to be sheer like this too, so maybe that's what they intended?

however if you're looking for an inexpensive good nude color, I suggest revlon's bare bones.


----------



## pengutango (Jan 19, 2013)

Hm, perhaps that might be the case with this particular polish. Thanks, I'll keep that polish in mind since I do need some more neutral colors in my collection.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 19, 2013)

yeah! it's cheap and can be found at walmart or target and it's a much more opaque nude. i actually just bought it. swatches of it make me happy. lol.


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 20, 2013)

I got the light pink frappe color and I used one coat of it and then did my tips white with a strip of pink glitter lining the white ( if that makes sense lol)super cute ill try to take some pix tomorrow when the light is better!


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow guys my skin has never looked/felt this this Amazing! Jm argon oil the best moisturizer ever!


----------



## diana16 (Jan 20, 2013)

So the first time I used the oil I didnt use enough cause I was worried about putting too much, but last night I did 4 drops and my face feels so soft and moisturized, and I also put some in my hair so I love this oil! I might end up purchasing the full size when I'm done with this.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 20, 2013)

> I try not to thick layers like that just because I know that it'll chip that much faster. :/ But, it also takes much longer to dry if ya use thicker layer. Oh the joy... But, yeah, I think to get it opaque with thin coats takes 4-5 coats, which is a little ridiculous.


 I did two semi heavy coats and it was enough color while still maintaining a nude but polished look. Didn't chip at all. But after a week I def need to touch up.


----------



## pengutango (Jan 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So the first time I used the oil I didnt use enough cause I was worried about putting too much, but last night I did 4 drops and my face feels so soft and moisturized, and I also put some in my hair so I love this oil! I might end up purchasing the full size when I'm done with this. 





 

It's the best!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've used it on my badly chapped lips since my lip balms, while they work, don't provide enough moisture for them. It's improved them so much in a day, even the lip balms I use work better now since they can help my lips.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When I looking up information on argon oil, I stumbled upon a brand that sells argon oil a bit cheaper than the JM argan oil. It's called Beta Naturals. Their largest size is the same size as the JM luxury size and is only $48. It sounds like a great deal, but I don't really know if theirs is any good. I've read reviews that it's apparently just as good as the JM argon oil (which I still plan on getting), so I was curious what you all thought about it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I did two semi heavy coats and it was enough color while still maintaining a nude but polished look. Didn't chip at all. But after a week I def need to touch up.   That's good to know when I get around to doing my full swatch.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2013)

Urgh, I seem to be sensitive to the oil, but only on my *forehead*!  It gets all burny after the oil settles in.  I have a feeling it's just a matter of time before this spreads to the rest of my face.  On the up side, it *is* a multipurpose oil, and my hands and hair can always use a little more of this sort of thing, so it *will* get used.  

(As a side note, I have a cat who *loves* to lick my face whenever I use face oil.  No matter what I try short of not using it, he just won't stop, and even not using it doesn't stop him entirely.  He just spends five minutes rather than ten exfoliating me with his tongue.  His favorite seems to be the Nuxe Multi-Purpose stuff, but he doesn't mind this stuff:  I woke up at about 5 in the morning today to a sandpaper tongue going to town on the right side of my face.  He is of the batshit.  He's also a little developmentally delayed -- he acts like he's *maybe* nine months old at the most, but he's actually twice that age, and the other cat is a month older and hasn't acted like this since he was six months old or so -- and cannot meow, so that might have a lot to do with it)


----------



## katcole (Jan 20, 2013)

I noticed with the Frappe.two coats made my nails look shiny,then at 4 they were white. Im not one for nail polish but I like this color ,I have short stubby nails and short stubby  pale fingers  nothing seems to look good  but this made my nails look clean and polished,with out worrying about  touch ups I think with this months bag, the oil, body butter and polish its given me a good start to growing out my nails. People have actually noticed how much more girly my hands look..


----------



## votedreads (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's the best!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've used it on my badly chapped lips since my lip balms, while they work, don't provide enough moisture for them. It's improved them so much in a day, even the lip balms I use work better now since they can help my lips.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 ohhh that makes me excited to get the oil! I need a good lip-moisturizer...but are you sure its safe to put on your mouth?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ohhh that makes me excited to get the oil! I need a good lip-moisturizer...but are you sure its safe to put on your mouth?


 It's safe to ingest - here's a quote from an article:

"Moroccans slather it on their skin, hair, nails and even their babies. They eat it, too â€” drizzling it over salads and couscous, or using it to make amlou, a tahinilike spread of the oil, almonds and honey.

And here's the link to the article about how it's made... pretty awesome stuff!:

http://travel.nytimes.com/2007/11/18/travel/tmagazine/14get-sourcing-caps.html?_r=0


----------



## pengutango (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ohhh that makes me excited to get the oil! I need a good lip-moisturizer...but are you sure its safe to put on your mouth?


 Yep, I've seen a few videos that say you can, as well as reading a bunch of various articles. One of those was from the Beta Naturals brand that I found while I was looking more into argan oil. Here's the link --  http://www.betanaturals.com/blogs/blog/6069656-5-ways-to-use-argan-oil

Also, since argan oil's the only ingredient in the product, and the fact that it's natural &amp; organic, it's fine. A single drop is all you need I put a drop onto my finger tip, rubbed them together and then just applied it like I would a jar lip balm. Of course, I wouldn't lick you lips right after or anything, but it absorbs rather quickly, so within a minute or so, it's good.

Now any normal lip balm I use (which I use either EOS or Burt's Bees) can help my lips not dry out, rather than trying to re-hydrate them... which none of them really seem to do... Great for regular, not dried out or cracked lips.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 20, 2013)

Speaking of the JM oil, Sephora was having a skin care event today and the JM rep was there. She gave me a little massage with the cleansing oil, then used the argan oil followed by the JM day moisturizer. Then she used the self adjusting JM foundation and the argan blend concealer and some lip stuff. I didn't care for the taste of the lip stuff (It was luscious lips), but Wow! My skin has never felt or looked better.  I ended up purchasing a kit that had a full size JM argan oil, the moisturizer, an illuminator and the foundation for $64. I also got the concealer. She said that JM rarely has combo kits, but this one was one that was put together during the holidays and they were selling it until 1/31. She also gave me some samples of the cleansing oil and a really nice deluxe sample of the color stick in Rosey. I am hoping that I found my HG foundation and skin care today!


----------



## katcole (Jan 20, 2013)

I"ve been reading all the hype about the oil and I just tried some my lips and wow  I am impressed. I was very leery of putting allover my face due to sensitive skin but I thought I would give it a short. I just scrubbed my face with water and then patted on the oil  and wow again ,,it did make my skin glow. It seems to show my pores more all over my face but my skin looks healthier and more moist and plump. I'm 47 and  I have normal skin but I have been having trouble finding something to wash my face with  moisturize it. For once my skin looks and feel  good.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of the JM oil, Sephora was having a skin care event today and the JM rep was there. She gave me a little massage with the cleansing oil, then used the argan oil followed by the JM day moisturizer. Then she used the self adjusting JM foundation and the argan blend concealer and some lip stuff. I didn't care for the taste of the lip stuff (It was luscious lips), but Wow! My skin has never felt or looked better.  I ended up purchasing a kit that had a full size JM argan oil, the moisturizer, an illuminator and the foundation for $64. I also got the concealer. She said that JM rarely has combo kits, but this one was one that was put together during the holidays and they were selling it until 1/31. She also gave me some samples of the cleansing oil and a really nice deluxe sample of the color stick in Rosey. I am hoping that I found my HG foundation and skin care today!


 Lmao I was about to ask you what did you get at Sephora on the Julep thread XD Also do you live in a large city? I'm in upstate NY and we don't have that event here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Only in NYC 



 I've tried the cleansing oil and I really like it, but I don't have a full size, just like 3 foil samples XD


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 20, 2013)

For anyone who is planning on buying from Pacifica.....if you sign up for their emails, you get a coupon code for a free gift! Mine was a lip tint. You can use both the discount from ipsy &amp; the free gift. Also I had left something in my cart, received an email from Pacifica telling me I left something in my cart - here's 10%.  So free gift + 20% from ipsy + another 10% from Pacifica!! Oh, and free samples.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of the JM oil, Sephora was having a skin care event today and the JM rep was there. She gave me a little massage with the cleansing oil, then used the argan oil followed by the JM day moisturizer. Then she used the self adjusting JM foundation and the argan blend concealer and some lip stuff. I didn't care for the taste of the lip stuff (It was luscious lips), but Wow! My skin has never felt or looked better.  I ended up purchasing a kit that had a full size JM argan oil, the moisturizer, an illuminator and the foundation for $64. I also got the concealer. She said that JM rarely has combo kits, but this one was one that was put together during the holidays and they were selling it until 1/31. She also gave me some samples of the cleansing oil and a really nice deluxe sample of the color stick in Rosey. I am hoping that I found my HG foundation and skin care today!


 I've been debating on getting that kit.  It's an amazing value!  The oil retails for $48 and the cleanser retails for $32, which is more than the price of the set.  I've been using the cleansing oil for about a year now and I'll never stop.  I use it every morning with the JM moisturizer and foundation.  I've been wanting to try that new moisturizer foundation and I'm almost out of my cleanser.  So might as well spend a little bit more for free shipping AND all the other goodies.  

On a side note, if you're comparing Josie's price it's helpful to know that her slogan is "Luxury with a conscience."  The brand is environmentally conscious and she has co-ops with the women in Morrocco and helps them to establish independence.  A lot of companies take advantage and  pay ridiculously low prices for the argan oil they obtain from them.  Josie's company works with these women and pays them a fair wage and helps them in other ways. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lmao I was about to ask you what did you get at Sephora on the Julep thread XD Also do you live in a large city? I'm in upstate NY and we don't have that event here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Only in NYC
> 
> ...


 Columbus, OH. Not a huge city, but we seem to have everything...my youngest daughter is thrilled that they are building an American Girl Store and she is saving her money for a shopping spree!



> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've been debating on getting that kit.  It's an amazing value!  The oil retails for $48 and the cleanser retails for $32, which is more than the price of the set.  I've been using the cleansing oil for about a year now and I'll never stop.  I use it every morning with the JM moisturizer and foundation.  I've been wanting to try that new moisturizer foundation and I'm almost out of my cleanser.  So might as well spend a little bit more for free shipping AND all the other goodies.
> ...


 Just to be clear, the cleansing oil is NOT included in the kit. She did give me some samples to try since I wasn't buying. I did love it and when I've used all of the other cleansers that I have, I do see myself getting it. I just thought the kit + concealer and the other stuff that jumped in my basket was enough.

http://www.sephora.com/nourishing-argan-matchmaker-complexion-set-P377566?skuId=1477702 &lt;-- this is the kit I purchased. According to the label on the box, it's $120 value.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Columbus, OH. Not a huge city, but we seem to have everything...my youngest daughter is thrilled that they are building an American Girl Store and she is saving her money for a shopping spree!


 Oh, we have lots of stuff here, but the event was only for the city  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 20, 2013)

this stuff seems to be a wonder product, lol


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 20, 2013)

I just put it on my face &amp;lips after hearing the tips from you lovely ladies. It definitely feels great on my lips...I hope it makes them super moisturized in the morning!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of the JM oil, Sephora was having a skin care event today and the JM rep was there. She gave me a little massage with the cleansing oil, then used the argan oil followed by the JM day moisturizer. Then she used the self adjusting JM foundation and the argan blend concealer and some lip stuff. I didn't care for the taste of the lip stuff (It was luscious lips), but Wow! My skin has never felt or looked better.  I ended up purchasing a kit that had a full size JM argan oil, the moisturizer, an illuminator and the foundation for $64. I also got the concealer. She said that JM rarely has combo kits, but this one was one that was put together during the holidays and they were selling it until 1/31. She also gave me some samples of the cleansing oil and a really nice deluxe sample of the color stick in Rosey. I am hoping that I found my HG foundation and skin care today!


 If you are wanting to buy a JM combo kit, you should check out QVC. I bought one for my sister for Christmas and after sampling the oil myself and loving it, might consider purchasing a kit for myself. In fact I believe there was a JM today's special value on QVC not too long ago.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this stuff seems to be a wonder product, lol


 It is, I seriously love it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 20, 2013)

it's amazing! I'm addicted! Now how can I justify to my bf that I need one, when I just bought a moisturizer from Clinique...though that one is more like a day moisturizer, whereas this one is more like a night time one...*sigh* I don't think that he'll understand though -.-'


----------



## pengutango (Jan 20, 2013)

> I just put it on my face


 I noticed a difference the next day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My skin's softer already. Love this stuff so much! Definitely my favorite item this month. Ladies, I also just finished my review of this month's bag, so if anyone's interested in reading it, here's the link:Â links removed, per TOS


> If you are wanting to buy a JM combo kit, you should check out QVC. I bought one for my sister for Christmas and after sampling the oil myself and loving it, might consider purchasing a kit for myself. In fact I believe there was a JM today's special value on QVC not too long ago.Â


 I found a few on QVC's site, which kit are you talking about jbird?


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 20, 2013)

I have to say - I haven't been blown away by the JM yet.  It goes on nicely, and absorbs nicely over night, but I haven't been wowed by the results, mainly because I haven't really noticed a change.  I've been using it since I got it Wednesday or Thursday (I think Thursday, it all blurs together).  Although, if I'm being fair (not sure if it matters), my kids have me up 3-4 times a night, so it's not like I ever get a good night's sleep.  I've been hoping this would counter the effects of my kids being the worst sleepers EVER.

Also - I asked about this up thread, but never saw a response.  For the lotion, I see people raving about the scent, but not really so much about it moisturizing all that much.  Do your hands actually feel hydrated after using it?  I almost always stay away from scented lotions because they rarely do anything for my extra dry hands, and I'm guessing this one is no exception, but wanted to ask before trading or giving this one away.


----------



## pengutango (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also - I asked about this up thread, but never saw a response.  For the lotion, I see people raving about the scent, but not really so much about it moisturizing all that much.  Do your hands actually feel hydrated after using it?  I almost always stay away from scented lotions because they rarely do anything for my extra dry hands, and I'm guessing this one is no exception, but wanted to ask before trading or giving this one away.


 I found that it hydrated my hands (worked fine on my dry legs too), but it didn't absorb as quickly as my Fortune Cookie Soap (FCS) body butters do. That, and like I mentioned in my review, I find that the FCS body butters are more hydrating. It's still a nice product, but I wouldn't buy the full size. I know I'd get sick of this scent after a while and I already have stuff that works better.


----------



## votedreads (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say - I haven't been blown away by the JM yet.  It goes on nicely, and absorbs nicely over night, but I haven't been wowed by the results, mainly because I haven't really noticed a change.  I've been using it since I got it Wednesday or Thursday (I think Thursday, it all blurs together).  Although, if I'm being fair (not sure if it matters), my kids have me up 3-4 times a night, so it's not like I ever get a good night's sleep.  I've been hoping this would counter the effects of my kids being the worst sleepers EVER.
> 
> Also - I asked about this up thread, but never saw a response.  For the lotion, I see people raving about the scent, but not really so much about it moisturizing all that much.  Do your hands actually feel hydrated after using it?  I almost always stay away from scented lotions because they rarely do anything for my extra dry hands, and I'm guessing this one is no exception, but wanted to ask before trading or giving this one away.


 Haven't got my bag yet-- but also am curious about the moisturizing power that the lotion has!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Also - I asked about this up thread, but never saw a response.  For the lotion, I see people raving about the scent, but not really so much about it moisturizing all that much.  Do your hands actually feel hydrated after using it?  I almost always stay away from scented lotions because they rarely do anything for my extra dry hands, and I'm guessing this one is no exception, but wanted to ask before trading or giving this one away.


 I didn't find it super hydrating for my hands no. It's just a regular body butter.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't find it super hydrating for my hands no. It's just a regular body butter.


 I bought TBS body butter because there's one right by my workplace and I spotted that $5 sale, so I don't know if it's like a ~body butter thing~ or TBS just has better body butter, because it hydrates my hands fine?

I haven't gotten my bag yet so I haven't had the chance to try their body butter so idk.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 20, 2013)

oh it's moisturizing for sure, but I didn't feel a major difference.


----------



## katcole (Jan 20, 2013)

I use it about 3 times a day and my hands are a lot softer but in all fairness,I dont use lotion on my body so if I applied peanut butter to my hands it could have given me the same results I dont know.lol.  I agree  I love the scent but Im on the fence about  buying more,I love the scent  but I dont know if I might get tired off it.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 21, 2013)

Is anyone turned off by the name, btw? 'blood orange.' it smells nice but that's a weird name lol.


----------



## yoru (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought TBS body butter because there's one right by my workplace and I spotted that $5 sale, so I don't know if it's like a ~body butter thing~ or TBS just has better body butter, because it hydrates my hands fine?
> 
> I haven't gotten my bag yet so I haven't had the chance to try their body butter so idk.


TBS's body butter is the only thing that would keep my skin soft and smooth till the next day. I need to grab them soon while they're still on sale! I've also use Nuance's super body cream but since I avoid CVS at my best I won't get my hands on them anymore. They are exclusive in CVS and CVS sucks.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone turned off by the name, btw? 'blood orange.' it smells nice but that's a weird name lol.


 lmao, a blood orange is a fruit...named that because they are dark reddish in color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## laklolo14 (Jan 21, 2013)

I love this bag so much. There isn't one thing I didn't like. I think the lotion is my favorite because it smells so good. I love orange and citrus smells. I am super happy with this bag. =]

(Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm so ready to get my dang bag! By the time I get it, it'll be almost time for Feb already!


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lmao, a blood orange is a fruit...named that because they are dark reddish in color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  See, I had no idea. Lmao makes sense now that it's broken down, thanks =]


----------



## bluelion (Jan 21, 2013)

My two cents on the lotion is that it's fair, performance wise, but I've had better. I think it might be more suitable in milder weather, but my skin in the winter gets pretty dry, so it doesn't really cut it for me. I like the scent, so I'll use it up, but probably wouldn't purchase it. Its scent is the only thing that makes it for me. I'd consider buying a candle in that scent if they make one.

Oh, and I'd have to agree that the body butters at The Body Shop work a lot better for me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jan 21, 2013)

> Â See, I had no idea. Lmao makes sense now that it's broken down, thanks =]


 If you watch _Dexter_, in the opening credits, when he cuts the citrus fruit and smushes something disgusting-looking onto the juicer for juice? That's a blood orange. Love them!


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you watch _Dexter_, in the opening credits, when he cuts the citrus fruit and smushes something disgusting-looking onto the juicer for juice? That's a blood orange. Love them!


 OMG IT MAKES SENSE NOW. Hahaha thanks ladies!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Still an icky name for a fruit if you ask me! I don't like things that sounds like parts of the human body...I'm weird about stuff. Blood oranges taste and smell good, though...so I'll give them a pass.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I agree but haven't ever had them, lol.


----------



## JLR594 (Jan 21, 2013)

YES!  This body butter reminds me of Dexter because of the blood orange!  But I've never tasted a blood orange.  Maybe I'll get one, if I can find one this weekend. 

I put the body butter on my legs and even half an hour later it felt kind of gummy.  Shouldn't it absorb by then?  Did I maybe apply too much?  I don't have any experience with body butters, just normal lotions.


----------



## zorabell (Jan 21, 2013)

I just got on the waitlist for Ipsy, can anyone tell me how long it might take to get my first bag?


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 21, 2013)

There is a wait list? I ordered mine and got the next bag. No wait.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> There is a wait list? I ordered mine and got the next bag. No wait.


 yeah, there was a flood of people that left BB and came over to Ipsy this month due to a campaign by some Ipsy diehards on the BB facebook page, so they had to start a wait list.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 21, 2013)

I saw some of that. It was quite ridiculous actually.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 21, 2013)

bahahaha just my luck, i cancelled my ipsy account for the month just to wait and see what february was like (also wanting to even out my birchbox points before i close it). oh well, hopefully this means better birchbox for me!


----------



## zorabell (Jan 21, 2013)

I have been debating about subbing for months and now that I actually signed up I got waitlisted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully I can get the February bag since a bunch of people started signing up.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Columbus, OH. Not a huge city, but we seem to have everything...my youngest daughter is thrilled that they are building an American Girl Store and she is saving her money for a shopping spree!
> 
> ...


 Howdy neighbor!  I'm East of you in Cambridge....I have to come to C'bus to do my sephora shopping.  Where's the American Girl store going to be?  Easton?  Polaris?  I have all boys but I went to the store in NYC and I"m hooked...I'm sure my niece would love for me to take her there, haha.

Well shoot, I see that there's no cleanser now!  I think I must be thinking of a set I saw on QVC.  I've been stalking too many sites lately for deals, ugh.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been debating about subbing for months and now that I actually signed up I got waitlisted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully I can get the February bag since a bunch of people started signing up.


 lots of luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope you get your invite soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pengutango (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES!  This body butter reminds me of Dexter because of the blood orange!  But I've never tasted a blood orange.  Maybe I'll get one, if I can find one this weekend.
> 
> I put the body butter on my legs and even half an hour later it felt kind of gummy.  Shouldn't it absorb by then?  Did I maybe apply too much?  I don't have any experience with body butters, just normal lotions.


 With body butters, you don't need to use a lot for it to be effective. A little goes a long way. It's better to re-apply several times a day a thin layer, rather than a single thick layer of body butter. Your skin will absorb it much more effectively if you don't drown your skin in body butter.



> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been debating about subbing for months and now that I actually signed up I got waitlisted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully I can get the February bag since a bunch of people started signing up.


 Yeah, there's been such an influx of people joining lately. Think a lot of those people were people who canceled Birchbox...

Hopefully you're not on it too long and you can get February's bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did they give you a time frame of when you should expect an invite?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 21, 2013)

> Howdy neighbor!Â  I'm East of you in Cambridge....I have to come to C'bus to do my sephora shopping.Â  Where's the American Girl store going to be?Â  Easton?Â  Polaris?Â  I have all boys but I went to the store in NYC and I"m hooked...I'm sure my niece would love for me to take her there, haha. Well shoot, I see that there's no cleanser now!Â  I think I must be thinking of a set I saw on QVC.Â  I've been stalking too many sites lately for deals, ugh.Â


 Yes Easton. Not sure where though. I don't get over there often.


----------



## SherBear400 (Jan 21, 2013)

One of my girlfriends just canceled Birchbox and after this month's bag I am also seriously considering doing so as the value compared to Ipsy just isn't there!! I guess I'm hoping they will get their act together soon as I've been a subscriber from almost the very beginning (my dad actually got me on it - he sent me an article about them from Wired magazine, hahaaha).

This bag wasn't my favorite but still pretty good - super disappointed that I got the Nude polish instead of the red  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried putting it on last night but just hated it and immediately took it off and put Essie's Butler Please on (my fave shade this season). I have never used a brush for face makeup (I only use brushes for eyes) but did love the concealer brush and am now looking into purchasing a foundation brush on Sephora. The lotion is good, not as good as The Body Shop's body butters though (my mom actually got me the Orange scent for xmas, a lot of orange happening in my bathroom right now!) I don't use hairspray very often and have a ton of them but will try this one out next time. I also have SO MANY oils from all the subscription boxes, won't have to buy any for years!! I will give this one a whirl too, maybe try it on my face as most of my argon oils are for my hair. Overall good box and am glad they are branching out from just makeup as there are only so many mascaras and eyeliners a girl can have!!


----------



## xlisaa (Jan 21, 2013)

Finally got my Ipsy bag. I got the Nailtini in Frappe. I looked at it &amp; it reminded me of theBalm's Pale in Comparison, which I have received in my January 2012 Glambag. They look kind of different in the bottle, but definitely similar on the nails. Here's how it looks in the bottle.
 





Both were from MyGlam/Ipsy


----------



## votedreads (Jan 21, 2013)

Guys...good news! After 10 days of zero movement and too much hope, my bag is now in CINCINATTI IOWA




. I live nowhere near Iowa



 so heres to hoping it comes this week anyway!


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys...good news! After 10 days of zero movement and too much hope, my bag is now in CINCINATTI IOWA
> 
> ...


 here's to hope! lol!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 21, 2013)

hope ya get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roxane68 (Jan 21, 2013)

I think I must have been the only one who didn't like the smell of the Blood Orange lotion. My daughter was happy to take it off my hands tho.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 21, 2013)

> Guys...good news! After 10 days of zero movement and too much hope, my bag is now in CINCINATTI IOWA:clap . I live nowhere near Iowa :icon_evil Â so heres to hoping it comes this week anyway!:scream3:


 My bag has done something similar. It apparently didn't get shipped for 10 days!! I should be getting my bag tomorrow hopefully but who knows it may need some more time to chill in a post office or wherever it was a little longer !


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I must have been the only one who didn't like the smell of the Blood Orange lotion. My daughter was happy to take it off my hands tho.


I haven't even bothered sniffing it.  I don't love scented lotions anyway.  It's definitely the product in the bag I was least excited about.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I must have been the only one who didn't like the smell of the Blood Orange lotion. My daughter was happy to take it off my hands tho.


 haha that's the thing about females. when one doesn't like a certain product, it is BOUND to be happily snagged out of your possession! lol!


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 21, 2013)

I hope you girls that hasn't got yours yet get it tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Jan 21, 2013)

My BB and Ipsy boxes go through Seattle to get to me and both of them weren't scanned in (or out?) this time around so it just shows me a "tracking is not available for this item" message. So I have NO idea when mine are coming. Hopefully this week though! Ipsy usually gets to me within 2-3 days and BB within 9-10 days of leaving Seattle and it's been about 10-11 days since they got to WA. About to go check the mail today, fingers crossed! I could use a pick me up!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My BB and Ipsy boxes go through Seattle to get to me and both of them weren't scanned in (or out?) this time around so it just shows me a "tracking is not available for this item" message. So I have NO idea when mine are coming. Hopefully this week though! Ipsy usually gets to me within 2-3 days and BB within 9-10 days of leaving Seattle and it's been about 10-11 days since they got to WA. About to go check the mail today, fingers crossed! I could use a pick me up!


 Not to burst your bubble.. but no mail today..


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm not so sure. I got a package in the mail today and I know another girl in NY that did, too.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 21, 2013)

> I'm not so sure. I got a package in the mail today and I know another girl in NY that did, too.


 That sounds like a neighbor received misdelivered mail and dropped it off in the correct mailbox. Today is a federal holiday. No mail, no banks (which means my Wednesday will suck: bank employee whose workflow over the week depends on the mail service).


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jan 21, 2013)

Ups and fed ex deliver on mlk day I believe, but usps does not.


----------



## LeighNJ (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok...I am in New Jersey, just north of NC (straight up the East Coast). So why is my IPSY bag in ^%&amp;( California???

I was scheduled to get it on the 14th, tomorrow will be the 22nd. This is insane. And if I get stuff I don't like. Im cancelling.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not to burst your bubble.. but no mail today..


 ooh you're right. my husband doesn't work mondays ever so I lose track of the holidays that most m-f workers have off ;-)

thanks for saving me another trip out to the mailboxes!! haha!


----------



## macstarlite (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm in NY and I got mine a week ago...weird. Hope everyone gets theirs soon


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 21, 2013)

same, got it on wednesday, I'm upstate NY though


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 21, 2013)

From my understanding this is how the shipping works. Zadi or someone could probably explain better, but... first they ship the item UPS where it goes to various warehouses and sits, and sits, until there is enough packages to continue the trek and it's transferred to local post offices. I'm thinking some of your packages are sitting because in those particular locations they weren't filled up and ready to leave. It sucks but this is why we get free shipping.

It's not just the sub companies. My sister works for Talbots and when you get free shipping through the company it also goes through MI. She said the shipping time increased drastically to the consumer and they often gets complaints about it. It's a double edged sword. I don't want to pay for shipping, but I don't want it to take forever. You can't have it both ways with these subs.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, now that my bag has shipped, it still hasn't updated. I so give up on my bag getting here before February. FRUSTRATING.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From my understanding this is how the shipping works. Zadi or someone could probably explain better, but... first they ship the item UPS where it goes to various warehouses and sits, and sits, until there is enough packages to continue the trek and it's transferred to local post offices. I'm thinking some of your packages are sitting because in those particular locations they weren't filled up and ready to leave. It sucks but this is why we get free shipping.
> 
> It's not just the sub companies. My sister works for Talbots and when you get free shipping through the company it also goes through MI. She said the shipping time increased drastically to the consumer and they often gets complaints about it. It's a double edged sword. I don't want to pay for shipping, but I don't want it to take forever. You can't have it both ways with these subs.


 Having never been to their new shipping facilities I can only speculate on how things are handled there however generally the contents are put into the bags at the facility in batches which are labeled for shipping. Once the items are on palettes for pick up, employees from UPS will pick up the palettes and take back to their own facilities where the items are then sorted. Once sorted the bags are then shipped to different hubs around the US depending on the label of the packages then transferred over to the USPS who will make the final deliveries to the destinations.


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 22, 2013)

It never fails to amaze me that Amazon's free shipping will get stuff to me 2 days after I order it but other companies take weeks.  I do a ton of shopping on Amazon and I'm spoiled by their super fast shipping.  I hate waiting.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It never fails to amaze me that Amazon's free shipping will get stuff to me 2 days after I order it but other companies take weeks.  I do a ton of shopping on Amazon and I'm spoiled by their super fast shipping.  I hate waiting.


 Keep in mind that their warehouse is operated by robots and bar codes that pulls merchandise and of course humans who pack the orders. Their system is so automated and so massive (they were on some tv show right before Christmas and showed how it worked) that of course it takes only a few days.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 22, 2013)

> It never fails to amaze me that Amazon's free shipping will get stuff to me 2 days after I order it but other companies take weeks. Â I do a ton of shopping on Amazon and I'm spoiled by their super fast shipping. Â I hate waiting.Â


 You are so lucky then, amazon's super saver shipping always takes forever to get to me.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jan 22, 2013)

I think she's talking about amazon prime...I'm spoiled by that too. My membership was just renewed.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 22, 2013)

> I think she's talking about amazon prime...I'm spoiled by that too. My membership was just renewed.


 Well then she is definitely mistaken, amazon prime is anything but free.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well then she is definitely mistaken, amazon prime is anything but free.


 The prime has yearly subscription fee, but then the shipping on all your packages are free two day shipping at the time of order.


----------



## gemstone (Jan 22, 2013)

> The prime has yearly subscription fee, but then the shipping on all your packages are free two day shipping at the time of order.


 I know how amazon prime works. Having a yearly subscription fee of $80 is NOT the same as free shipping, you are paying for that shipping with your fee. It is just a genius marketing plan to make you feel like you are getting free shipping because you aren't paying for it every time. I have amazon prime and I love it, but it is definitely not free.


----------



## yoru (Jan 22, 2013)

I am a member of Amazon Student and I had it a year free. I would have renew it for $39 they are offering if I have a job.......to spend more on Amazon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Reliable and fast shipping. I love that they have free returns! They don't have the best price all the time but I'm willing to pay extra couple bucks because Amazon is more reliable than marketplace sellers.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 22, 2013)

I had Amazon Mom prime for awhile free too. Regular prime is $80 but there are exceptions where it is free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That being said I use the Free Super Saving often and I've gotten that super fast at times too. They seem to ship out in cycles and it's really a luck of a draw whether you'll get something that ships out right away or that ships out a week later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Gap &amp; Old Navy have the best free shipping for me. It's one of the few times they give an advantage to Alaska. They free 2-Day Fed Ex if you spend over $50 for the free shipping. It's awesome. Aside from the holidays or big sales, my stuff always ships out the next day. It's great.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh I LOOOOVED the Amazon Mom Prime... I had 2 little ones in diapers when they were doing that, and getting 30% off diapers, free shipping on the diapers, and then free 2-day shipping on anything else I wanted to order... that was awesome!  I totally ordered stuff from them at least once a week because of the convenience of being able to buy ANYTHING and get it in 2 days!  Ah, memories.


----------



## BagLady (Jan 22, 2013)

I love Amazon Prime. I order from them constantly and it's nice not having to meet the minimum purchase to get free shipping. You also get a few other perks now w/amazon prime including amazon on demand movies and access to the kindle library. It definitely pays off for me!!!

Now is it February yet??? I'm ready for some new sub boxes in my mailbox!!  although I know some people are still waiting for January's box!!!


----------



## cari12 (Jan 22, 2013)

magicalmom - that was the BEST. I had 2 in diapers then too and we lived down in Seattle with my parents for about 5 months while my husband was gone for military training stuff and I had their diapers and wipes and baby food on the subscribe &amp; save, with the coupons they put out in the baby magazines and free shipping (which often came overnight because there are HUGE distribution centers in Seattle for Amazon). So so awesome. I miss those days.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jan 22, 2013)

I put an order for the free straightening iron from Sultra a few days ago and I just got it! Such fast shipping. I haven't tried it yet though. Did anyone else here take advantage of that offer?


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, got my bag today. got the eyeliner brush, and the red polish. Before I even opened the pink bag, I was smelling fingernail polish, thought my kids had gotten into some. The more I opened, the stronger the smell. When I unzipped the bag itself, I almost passed out lol. no mess, so I was confused. Until I opened the nail polish box.













My hand is also now a lovely shade of pinkish red. ugh. I guess that's what happens when your bag sits in NC forever.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, got my bag today. got the eyeliner brush, and the red polish. Before I even opened the pink bag, I was smelling fingernail polish, thought my kids had gotten into some. The more I opened, the stronger the smell. When I unzipped the bag itself, I almost passed out lol. no mess, so I was confused. Until I opened the nail polish box.
> 
> ...


 Definitely email Ipsy! They are fabulous about replacing things.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, got my bag today. got the eyeliner brush, and the red polish. Before I even opened the pink bag, I was smelling fingernail polish, thought my kids had gotten into some. The more I opened, the stronger the smell. When I unzipped the bag itself, I almost passed out lol. no mess, so I was confused. Until I opened the nail polish box.
> 
> ...


 That happened to my eldest and middle daughters polishes. I removed the bubble on my eldest to open it and you can see the polish all over the threads but it looked exactly like my middle girl's.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That happened to my eldest and middle daughters polishes. I removed the bubble on my eldest to open it and you can see the polish all over the threads but it looked exactly like my middle girl's.


 Maybe the various sub services should rethink sending nail polish when it's so cold over half the country, lol.

I got a sample in the mail today from a company called Essence of Vali and had a frozen bottle of body oil, but it ended up thawing okay. Below zero temps aren't kind to our cosmetics!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 22, 2013)

My test tube came today and was frozen as well haha. It's tough on the products for sure!


----------



## katlyne (Jan 22, 2013)

cold weather causes nail polish to do that?


----------



## lovepink (Jan 22, 2013)

The nail polish pics above is how one of my Zoyas looked (in the recent promo).  I just broke off the custy outer piece and used nail polish remover and it seems fine!

Sorry to all the ladies having those issues, hopefully your polish is ok or you can get a replacement!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jan 22, 2013)

My nail polish did the same thing but I am really happy that it at least came in its own box and spilled over the box not the entire ipsy contents! So yay on that. I just scrubbed mine off and it's ok!


----------



## votedreads (Jan 23, 2013)

if i ever get mine, i hope its in good condition haaha


----------



## wadedl (Jan 23, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## lovegorjess (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow that's awesome! Is that promotion still going on?


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 23, 2013)

It's not a promotion - it's an ipsy bag available at ipsy.com...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not a promotion - it's an ipsy bag available at ipsy.com...


 I think she was talking about the free straightening iron someone posted about above.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, my tracking finally updated...I should theoretically get my bag within the next couple of days. I don't really care if my polish is frozen since I don't really like either color...I just want my bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The nail polish pics above is how one of my Zoyas looked (in the recent promo).  I just broke off the custy outer piece and used nail polish remover and it seems fine!
> 
> Sorry to all the ladies having those issues, hopefully your polish is ok or you can get a replacement!


 yeah, once I cleaned it off the polish looks fine. I didn't prefer red, but I layered it over my "put a pin in it" that I got from BB a few months ago and its a very nice combination. I've never seen polish do that before, kind of surprised me, but as someone else said I'm very glad it was in its own box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It has been -4 here in the mornings when I get to work, and the last few days our highs have been around 13-16. Yay, cold! (not) lol so I guess I should have figured SOMETHING would have froze.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 23, 2013)

Huh, did everyone get a UPS MI code? I just realized mine has always been a USPS one. Strange...

On the other hand, I'm expecting to get it today! So excited, considering I just ran out of the marula oil sample I got at Sephora and am eager to try the argan. I hope my polish is okay


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 23, 2013)

My bag showed up today! I got the eyeliner brush and Frappe...which, though I wasn't excited about either color, this is the one I'm most likely to use, so I'm happy. Nothing was frozen, surprisingly.


----------



## alliegee319 (Jan 23, 2013)

I LOVED this month's Ipsy bag! I got the eyeliner brush and pink nail polish, both of which I am obsessed with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you watch _Dexter_, in the opening credits, when he cuts the citrus fruit and smushes something disgusting-looking onto the juicer for juice? That's a blood orange. Love them!


 I love Blood Oranges too. The color is gorgeous. And they taste fantastic as a mixer in cocktails!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> cold weather causes nail polish to do that?


 Yes. Also keep in mind that between the cold (freezing) which expands the product and the changes in air pressure as it's traveling can cause the product to push it's way out.


----------



## LeighNJ (Jan 23, 2013)

IPSY customer service is sending me another bag, since I still never got one, and now its on the other side of the country, when NC and NJ are on the east coast. What a mess. I hope I am satisfied with my bag.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jan 23, 2013)

No they are not doing the hair straightener promotion anymore, I checked and since there is now a waitlist for the sub, all of the gift sub options also show "sold out".


----------



## votedreads (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alliegee319* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVED this month's Ipsy bag! I got the eyeliner brush and pink nail polish, both of which I am obsessed with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


 pink?


----------



## votedreads (Jan 23, 2013)

Should i email ipsy if mine is in Iowa still and I live in WA? ....


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> pink?


 its a pinky nude


----------



## votedreads (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> its a pinky nude


 oh ya wow its been a long day


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Should i email ipsy if mine is in Iowa still and I live in WA? ....


 Give it until 3 PM Pacific tomorrow and if it's not there by then contact Ipsy. My middle daughter's bag arrived yesterday while mine arrived before I went to IMATS and my other two daughters on Saturday.


----------



## Wida (Jan 23, 2013)

I tried the Josie Maran Argan Oil and I really like it.  It is a perfect night time moisturizer for me and it hasn't broken me out, yay!  I'm kind of a big Shea Terra Organics fan and I'm wondering how Josie Maran and Shea Terra compare.  They both say that they are 100% Argan Oil and I'm wondering if there is a difference, other than the price (Josie's is double the cost of Shea Terra).  Has anybody tried both and can tell me which they prefer?  Of all of the products of Shea Terra's that I've tried, their Argan oil isn't one of them.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 23, 2013)

> I tried the Josie Maran Argan Oil and I really like it.Â  It is a perfect night time moisturizer for me and it hasn't broken me out, yay!Â  I'm kind of a big Shea Terra Organics fan and I'm wondering how Josie Maran and Shea Terra compare.Â  They both say that they are 100% Argan Oil and I'm wondering if there is a difference, other than the price (Josie's is double the cost of Shea Terra).Â  Has anybody tried both and can tell me which they prefer?Â  Of all of the products of Shea Terra's that I've tried, their Argan oil isn't one of them.


 I just used a Shea terra product and I prefer the Josie maran argan oil line.


----------



## Wida (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just used a Shea terra product and I prefer the Josie maran argan oil line.


That's kind of what I'm afraid of.  I'll shell out the money for Josie Marans, but I was hoping that others preferred the cheaper option, lol.  I tried the Shea Terra Tamanu oil as it was supposed to be for oily, acne prone skin and I didn't care for it at all.  It was heavy and it stunk.  So, I never bothered to try another facial oil...until Ipsy.  I really do like this oil!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 24, 2013)

I think I have to stop using facial oils for a very bizarre reason:  Whenever I use them, El Gatito Negro y Loco licks them off my face.  He started doing this with Nuxe multi-purpose oil, and he has continued with this Josie Maran oil.  He will do this at THREE IN THE MORNING WHILE I'M SLEEPING.  And I know it's the oil because he leaves me alone if I use any other standard moisturizer (Abyssinian Cream, Cetaphil, whatever Birchbox has sent that doesn't trigger an allergic reaction), and he will also lick my hair if I use it there.  Also, I dropped the dropper in my sink, and I'm a little afraid I've contaminated it, so I don't want to use it on my face, although I'm okay with using it on my hands, so it has gone to work so I can use it on my hands there.

Oh, wow, while trying to find out just how toxic this stuff is for kitties, I just found out that argan oil is apparently actually *good* for cats:  It seems to be a treatment for hairballs.  Drizzle some on their food, and it will help zip those hairballs right through the feline digestive tract.  My previous kitties could have really benefited from that.  Hairballs were their hobby.  Too bad this guy's preferred method and time of ingestion is directly from my face in the middle of the night when I had been trying to sleep.  On the other hand, I have had the current two cats for over a year, and I think they have had *a* hairball in that time.  Not a huge concern that needs addressing.


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I have to stop using facial oils for a very bizarre reason:  Whenever I use them, El Gatito Negro y Loco licks them off my face.  He started doing this with Nuxe multi-purpose oil, and he has continued with this Josie Maran oil.  He will do this at THREE IN THE MORNING WHILE I'M SLEEPING.  And I know it's the oil because he leaves me alone if I use any other standard moisturizer (Abyssinian Cream, Cetaphil, whatever Birchbox has sent that doesn't trigger an allergic reaction), and he will also lick my hair if I use it there.  Also, I dropped the dropper in my sink, and I'm a little afraid I've contaminated it, so I don't want to use it on my face, although I'm okay with using it on my hands, so it has gone to work so I can use it on my hands there.
> 
> Oh, wow, while trying to find out just how toxic this stuff is for kitties, I just found out that argan oil is apparently actually *good* for cats:  It seems to be a treatment for hairballs.  Drizzle some on their food, and it will help zip those hairballs right through the feline digestive tract.  My previous kitties could have really benefited from that.  Hairballs were their hobby.  Too bad this guy's preferred method and time of ingestion is directly from my face in the middle of the night when I had been trying to sleep.  On the other hand, I have had the current two cats for over a year, and I think they have had *a* hairball in that time.  Not a huge concern that needs addressing.












I imagine this little crazy black cat, in a Pepe le Pew voice, "Oh, my darling, you are so delicious, I could just eat you up. Oh, mon cherie oily..."


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oily lmao! Awesome!



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I have to stop using facial oils for a very bizarre reason:  Whenever I use them, El Gatito Negro y Loco licks them off my face.  He started doing this with Nuxe multi-purpose oil, and he has continued with this Josie Maran oil.  He will do this at THREE IN THE MORNING WHILE I'M SLEEPING.  And I know it's the oil because he leaves me alone if I use any other standard moisturizer (Abyssinian Cream, Cetaphil, whatever Birchbox has sent that doesn't trigger an allergic reaction), and he will also lick my hair if I use it there.  Also, I dropped the dropper in my sink, and I'm a little afraid I've contaminated it, so I don't want to use it on my face, although I'm okay with using it on my hands, so it has gone to work so I can use it on my hands there.
> 
> Oh, wow, while trying to find out just how toxic this stuff is for kitties, I just found out that argan oil is apparently actually *good* for cats:  It seems to be a treatment for hairballs.  Drizzle some on their food, and it will help zip those hairballs right through the feline digestive tract.  My previous kitties could have really benefited from that.  Hairballs were their hobby.  Too bad this guy's preferred method and time of ingestion is directly from my face in the middle of the night when I had been trying to sleep.  On the other hand, I have had the current two cats for over a year, and I think they have had *a* hairball in that time.  Not a huge concern that needs addressing.


 lmao your kitty is a character XD


----------



## filmgeek22 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yay i get my first ipsy bag tomorrow im so excited!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 24, 2013)

Found some Pacifica lotion at my TJ Maxx today!! I picked Indian Coconut Nectar and Hawaiian Ruby Guava! They also had a lilac one but I figured 2 is enough for me. They were $3.99 for 2.5 fl oz.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the Josie Maran Argan Oil and I really like it.  It is a perfect night time moisturizer for me and it hasn't broken me out, yay!  I'm kind of a big Shea Terra Organics fan and I'm wondering how Josie Maran and Shea Terra compare.  *They both say that they are 100% Argan Oil and I'm wondering if there is a difference, other than the price (Josie's is double the cost of Shea Terra).  Has anybody tried both and can tell me which they prefer?  Of all of the products of Shea Terra's that I've tried, their Argan oil isn't one of them.*


 I tried both and JM is by far superior. Shea Terra oil is more watery and didn't seem to do much for my skin, so I'm just using what's left in my bottle as a cuticle and split ends treatment.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I have to stop using facial oils for a very bizarre reason:  Whenever I use them, El Gatito Negro y Loco licks them off my face.  He started doing this with Nuxe multi-purpose oil, and he has continued with this Josie Maran oil.  He will do this at THREE IN THE MORNING WHILE I'M SLEEPING.  And I know it's the oil because he leaves me alone if I use any other standard moisturizer (Abyssinian Cream, Cetaphil, whatever Birchbox has sent that doesn't trigger an allergic reaction), and he will also lick my hair if I use it there.  Also, I dropped the dropper in my sink, and I'm a little afraid I've contaminated it, so I don't want to use it on my face, although I'm okay with using it on my hands, so it has gone to work so I can use it on my hands there.
> 
> Oh, wow, while trying to find out just how toxic this stuff is for kitties, I just found out that argan oil is apparently actually *good* for cats:  It seems to be a treatment for hairballs.  Drizzle some on their food, and it will help zip those hairballs right through the feline digestive tract.  My previous kitties could have really benefited from that.  Hairballs were their hobby.  Too bad this guy's preferred method and time of ingestion is directly from my face in the middle of the night when I had been trying to sleep.  On the other hand, I have had the current two cats for over a year, and I think they have had *a* hairball in that time.  Not a huge concern that needs addressing.


 You know what, as hilarious as it is this is probably a sign of the product's quality  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Animals won't just eat chemical junk, they know better than that!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You know what, as hilarious as it is this is probably a sign of the product's quality  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Animals won't just eat chemical junk, they know better than that!


 that actually is a really good point!! O.O


----------



## gemstone (Jan 24, 2013)

> You know what, as hilarious as it is this is probably a sign of the product's quality  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Animals won't just eat chemical junk, they know better than that!





> that actually is a really good point!! O.O


 Yeah... But it def isn't true. If it was, dogs/cats trying to ingest things like antifreeze wouldn't even be an issue.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah... But it def isn't true. If it was, dogs/cats trying to ingest things like antifreeze wouldn't even be an issue.


 Never seen a cat drink antifreeze  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 24, 2013)

> Yeah... But it def isn't true. If it was, dogs/cats trying to ingest things like antifreeze wouldn't even be an issue.


 Yup. And the kat in question for me likes to chew plastic. Cups, bowls, bags, you name it. He's a little developmentally delayed due to illness when I adopted him, so he has some issues (he can't meow and sort of chirps instead, for example).


----------



## gemstone (Jan 24, 2013)

> Never seen a cat drink antifreeze  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Well that's good because the cat would probably be dead. BUT poisoning from it is a real problem with dogs and cats, and frequently the bottle will warn you to keep it out of their way. It has a pretty strong sweet smell that they are attracted to. Just sayin, animals don't tend to know better.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 24, 2013)

My cat eats scotch tape any chance he gets :/


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 24, 2013)

Aw



> Yup. And the kat in question for me likes to chew plastic. Cups, bowls, bags, you name it. He's a little developmentally delayed due to illness when I adopted him, so he has some issues (he can't meow and sort of chirps instead, for example).


 aw, I used to have a delayed kitty, too, would chew plastic, and if he looked away from his food bowl he forgot where it was.


----------



## sleepykat (Jan 24, 2013)

I cancelled Birchbox and ipsy last night, or at least didn't renew. January was the last month of my annual sub for both. I love them both, but I want to try some different subs this year, possibly a different one each month or two. I will hopefully get a good variety.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 24, 2013)

Those poor kitties, I had no idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I spoke too soon because my 3 cats never had those problems and they're all indoor/outdoor types who just roamed around and were free to eat and lick whatever they wanted. The only weird stuff they ever ate was the grass outside.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah... But it def isn't true. If it was, dogs/cats trying to ingest things like antifreeze wouldn't even be an issue.


 This is totally true, I had a dog growing up who escaped to the front from the yard and licked antifreeze from the container in the recycables bin and it ultimately killed her.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Aw
> 
> aw, I used to have a delayed kitty, too, would chew plastic, and if he looked away from his food bowl he forgot where it was.





> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup. And the kat in question for me likes to chew plastic. Cups, bowls, bags, you name it. He's a little developmentally delayed due to illness when I adopted him, so he has some issues (he can't meow and sort of chirps instead, for example).


 Bless people like you who adopt these kitties.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not that I wouldn't but there are some really sick mean people in the world.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## votedreads (Jan 24, 2013)

Had to email Ipsy today, still  don't have my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brennn (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Had to email Ipsy today, still  don't have my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I don't have mine either. It went from NC to California on the 13th and hasn't moved since.  I live in South Dakota so it passed me &amp; now is nowhere even close to me.  I didn't want to e-mail too early, but all my previous bags before have come around the fifteenth-ish so this delay is strange for me. I think I'll have to e-mail them tomorrow. Hopefully you get your bag soon!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aww! I need your addy so I can catnap your kitty since he sounds so cute! Needless to say I love cats. LOL


 He is one of the biggest flirts I have ever encountered!  Except if he sees anyone other than me, he hides, so he's a very faithful flirt.  And I think he will be forever between six and nine months old mentally, and he is nowhere near as physically adept as a normal cat would be.  When he grooms himself, he sounds like a small child learning how to chew gum who still can't quite get the hang of keeping their mouth shut.  He's also significantly smaller than the gray kitty, and I sometimes forget that they're only a month apart because Oscar (the gray kitty, and, yes, after Oscar Wilde because of _The Picture of Dorian Gray_, and, yes, he is a pissy little witch, and I frequently refer to him as Oz the Gray and Powerful, and then when he gets cuddly, he becomes Ozzie Bear.  HE IS VERY LARGE) acts like the adult cat that they ostensibly both are.  Oh!  And he has an aerial tail!  I had no idea this was A Thing until I started trying to figure out what was wrong with his tail because it just sticks up and curls over his back (answer:  nothing.  He's just *that* adorable!).

(Side track:  I named the black kitty Edgar after Poe because he's black, and "The Black Cat" is an awesome freaky short story.  His shelter name was Wesley, but I can't deal with that name due to a nasty piece of work we had in this area back in the early '90s.  He had a winky eye because he was sick, which meant he kind of looked like he might be in need of a teeny tiny kitten eye patch, so I sometimes call him the Dread Kitten Edgar in honor of his piratical past.  His name is usually shortened to Ed.  Due to his developmental issues, one of my coworkers calls him Special Ed.)

Ahem.  Time to go figure out the dinner situation, print out the BPAL Lupercalia update, and plot out my plan of attack for that.  Forty-three new perfumes!  I have *got* to narrow things down.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> He is one of the biggest flirts I have ever encountered!  Except if he sees anyone other than me, he hides, so he's a very faithful flirt.  And I think he will be forever between six and nine months old mentally, and he is nowhere near as physically adept as a normal cat would be.  When he grooms himself, he sounds like a small child learning how to chew gum who still can't quite get the hang of keeping their mouth shut.  He's also significantly smaller than the gray kitty, and I sometimes forget that they're only a month apart because Oscar (the gray kitty, and, yes, after Oscar Wilde because of _The Picture of Dorian Gray_, and, yes, he is a pissy little witch, and I frequently refer to him as Oz the Gray and Powerful, and then when he gets cuddly, he becomes Ozzie Bear.  HE IS VERY LARGE) acts like the adult cat that they ostensibly both are.  Oh!  And he has an aerial tail!  I had no idea this was A Thing until I started trying to figure out what was wrong with his tail because it just sticks up and curls over his back (answer:  nothing.  He's just *that* adorable!).
> 
> ...


 I love your kitty story!

We have a "special" kitty too. His name is Twitch and he is lovely. He got locked in a freezer overnight (it was a horrible, tragic accident...I was getting something out for dinner and didn't realize that he had jumped in (it's an upright).  We rushed him to the vet when we realized what had happened and he still lives to tell the tale. He did lose half his tail to frost bite, but he bounced back to "normal" in less than a day. The vet was amazed...he was only there for around 8 hours and when we brought him in, they couldn't get a temp reading. She didn't think he would make it. She did say that he seemed mentally altered, but that's the way he's always been. He fetches like a dog and is the most curious cat. Yes, he's even tried to get back in that freezer. I have to double check every time I go to the basement that he's not there.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

He is one of the biggest flirts I have ever encountered!  Except if he sees anyone other than me, he hides, so he's a very faithful flirt.  And I think he will be forever between six and nine months old mentally, and he is nowhere near as physically adept as a normal cat would be.  When he grooms himself, he sounds like a small child learning how to chew gum who still can't quite get the hang of keeping their mouth shut.  He's also significantly smaller than the gray kitty, and I sometimes forget that they're only a month apart because Oscar (the gray kitty, and, yes, after Oscar Wilde because of _The Picture of Dorian Gray_, and, yes, he is a pissy little witch, and I frequently refer to him as Oz the Gray and Powerful, and then when he gets cuddly, he becomes Ozzie Bear.  HE IS VERY LARGE) acts like the adult cat that they ostensibly both are.  Oh!  And he has an aerial tail!  I had no idea this was A Thing until I started trying to figure out what was wrong with his tail because it just sticks up and curls over his back (answer:  nothing.  He's just *that* adorable!).

(Side track:  I named the black kitty Edgar after Poe because he's black, and "The Black Cat" is an awesome freaky short story.  His shelter name was Wesley, but I can't deal with that name due to a nasty piece of work we had in this area back in the early '90s.  He had a winky eye because he was sick, which meant he kind of looked like he might be in need of a teeny tiny kitten eye patch, so I sometimes call him the Dread Kitten Edgar in honor of his piratical past.  His name is usually shortened to Ed.  Due to his developmental issues, one of my coworkers calls him Special Ed.)

Ahem.  Time to go figure out the dinner situation, print out the BPAL Lupercalia update, and plot out my plan of attack for that.  Forty-three new perfumes!  I have *got* to narrow things down.


Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love your kitty story!

We have a "special" kitty too. His name is Twitch and he is lovely. He got locked in a freezer overnight (it was a horrible, tragic accident...I was getting something out for dinner and didn't realize that he had jumped in (it's an upright).  We rushed him to the vet when we realized what had happened and he still lives to tell the tale. He did lose half his tail to frost bite, but he bounced back to "normal" in less than a day. The vet was amazed...he was only there for around 8 hours and when we brought him in, they couldn't get a temp reading. She didn't think he would make it. She did say that he seemed mentally altered, but that's the way he's always been. He fetches like a dog and is the most curious cat. Yes, he's even tried to get back in that freezer. I have to double check every time I go to the basement that he's not there.
Love both of your kitties stories! jesemiaud I'm so glad your kitty was fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Animals are so amazing! I used to be terrified of cats for the longest time, but I think I'm better now, I even pet a friend's kitty and she's super shy and spoiled, she was kinda crying a bit like a spoiled baby, but not super upset, basically telling her owner like ahh someone is touching me, but he was holding her and petting her and she was calm and felt super soft! She's a cute kitty, but she's a ninja and hides from ppl XD she was hiding under the xmas tree XD. I'm so glad she didn't make that horrible sound they make when they are mad, cuz I don't think that would've helped overcome my fear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still terrified of birds though and don't think that'll go away.

*off topic not off top XD


----------



## votedreads (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brennn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have mine either. It went from NC to California on the 13th and hasn't moved since.  I live in South Dakota so it passed me &amp; now is nowhere even close to me.  I didn't want to e-mail too early, but all my previous bags before have come around the fifteenth-ish so this delay is strange for me. I think I'll have to e-mail them tomorrow. Hopefully you get your bag soon!


 glad i'm not alone! I told them how unfortunate it was since this was my first impression of them. I wish mine was in Cali! That would be close. Mine is in Iowa.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 25, 2013)

Finally tried out the body butter today and I looove it...smells amazing, better than I expected. I'm using it as a hand cream so it lasts longer, lol.

I find the Josie oil to be performing similarly to the Shea Terra I've been using for a few months now. It might be a little thicker, but the performance is close enough for me that I personally can't justify the cost difference to buy the full sized JM. I also like supporting Shea Terra, love that they buy their products and ingredients directly from a women's cooperative in Morocco.


----------



## katcole (Jan 25, 2013)

Brenn I live in Wyoming and I got my bag last week,thats weird that you didnt get yours.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jan 25, 2013)

Aw, I love kitties too! I have 2 at home and they get all our attention (mine and my husband's)... they're like our only kids!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We wanted to adopt a 3rd one that I fell in love with at a pet shelter, but our apartment complex has a pet limit of 2.

And yes, I have to be careful with all my cosmetics, because they like to bite and play with anything they see!


----------



## BagLady (Jan 25, 2013)

Somewhat off topic: Big &amp; Sexy Products are on Hautelook today.

Also, I just saw that one of the 500pt Perks at Sephora is a Josie Maran Argan Essentials Kit which includes: Bear Naked Wipes, Argan Cleansing Oil, 100% Pure Argan Oil and the Argan Lip Treatment


----------



## votedreads (Jan 25, 2013)

If you guys are searching for a good bb.....with a 25 dollar purchase on sephora you can get the tarte bb cream deluxe sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and the reviews are REALLY good for their bb cream


----------



## yoru (Jan 25, 2013)

I used the argan oil for a week.....not really a fan. I have oily hair so I need to wash them daily and by the afternoon next day my hair turns greasy. (Normally happens when I haven't wash my hair the day before) It does make my hair soft though. It works but also makes my hair look greasy very fast.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 25, 2013)

Ive been using the argan oil on my face and my hair. My face is smooth and my hair so sooo touchably soft! I only use about 2-3 drops on the bottom half of ny hair and it soaks right into the ends. My bf even complimented me on how not frizzy my hair looks (well maybe that was a compliment lol)


----------



## nkjm (Jan 25, 2013)

I've ben using the JM argan oil too and it's not really doing much for my face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my face is still dry. Does anyone have any tips for using it? I'm thinking about using it after I steam my face but unsure if I can do this on a daily basis.


----------



## votedreads (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nkjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've ben using the JM argan oil too and it's not really doing much for my face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my face is still dry. Does anyone have any tips for using it? I'm thinking about using it after I steam my face but unsure if I can do this on a daily basis.


 I've heard of adding it to a facial moisturizer!


----------



## votedreads (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used the argan oil for a week.....not really a fan. I have oily hair so I need to wash them daily and by the afternoon next day my hair turns greasy. (Normally happens when I haven't wash my hair the day before) It does make my hair soft though. It works but also makes my hair look greasy very fast.


 maybe you should use it as a deep conditioner thing, like once a week. Also, I've heard you can use it as a conditioner as in when your hair is wet.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 25, 2013)

Finally here! I received the Frappe Nail polish and crease brush. Those are exactly what I was hoping to receive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jan 25, 2013)

Still waiting for my January bag


----------



## votedreads (Jan 25, 2013)

Still waiting for mine, too. Ipsy emailed me back and said "it should be coming shortly" and posted a link to my tracking that says it is in Iowa (not close)...... wasn't very helpful


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 26, 2013)

> Still waiting for mine, too. Ipsy emailed me back and said "it should be coming shortly" and posted a link to my tracking that says it is in Iowa (not close)...... wasn't very helpful


 I get two bags a month, my sister kept stealing my stuff from my bags so this month I ordered two. I received my bag on jan 15 and I am still waiting for the second bag.I wanted to surprise my sister but by the time I get the bag it might be february. I'm trying to be patient but I'm kinda bummed out it's taking so long. My bag has been in Colorado for over a week, I live in Arizona so I guess at least it's kinda close.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pengutango (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally here! I received the Frappe Nail polish and crease brush. Those are exactly what I was hoping to receive


 Same as what I got!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The polish is rather thin though... :/ But, guess that makes it good for layering.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 26, 2013)

Just tried the Bloody Mary polish tonight... it is GORGEOUS!  It's a beautiful cherry red, totally channels Marilyn Monroe.  Now I want to put on some red lipstick and black cat-eye liner!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just tried the Bloody Mary polish tonight... it is GORGEOUS!  It's a beautiful cherry red, totally channels Marilyn Monroe.  Now I want to put on some red lipstick and black cat-eye liner!


 oh the 50's! Go for it! It never fails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## votedreads (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get two bags a month, my sister kept stealing my stuff from my bags so this month I ordered two. I received my bag on jan 15 and I am still waiting for the second bag.I wanted to surprise my sister but by the time I get the bag it might be february. I'm trying to be patient but I'm kinda bummed out it's taking so long. My bag has been in Colorado for over a week, I live in Arizona so I guess at least it's kinda close.


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least we aren't alone!! But I was more than disapointed when the 2 week mark came today :'(


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 27, 2013)

I dunno...I tried the JM oil and I just felt like a grease slick.  I don't have oily skin or dry skin...sort of normal with a patch right between my eyes where it is dry/flaky.  I used 3 drops and by 10 am, I had to go wash my face.  Did I use too much?  I did this:  Washed face, while still damp, applied the 3 drops of oil, blotted my face dry,  then put on my eye serum (because I'm old and vain.)  I didn't wear makeup that day because we were staying home all day.  I didn't add any extra moisturizer or anything weird.  But I was seriously feeling like I was going to drip oil.  

I guess I can use it for other stuff.  I like how it feels on my hands after I do my homemade sugar scrub.


----------



## babycat (Jan 27, 2013)

I guess I'm lucky that my hair is dry and thick enough that I don't really have to worry about how much oil I put in.  My hair won't really get greasy unless I put it in everyday for a few days.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dunno...I tried the JM oil and I just felt like a grease slick.  I don't have oily skin or dry skin...sort of normal with a patch right between my eyes where it is dry/flaky.  I used 3 drops and by 10 am, I had to go wash my face.  Did I use too much?  I did this:  Washed face, while still damp, applied the 3 drops of oil, blotted my face dry,  then put on my eye serum (because I'm old and vain.)  I didn't wear makeup that day because we were staying home all day.  I didn't add any extra moisturizer or anything weird.  But I was seriously feeling like I was going to drip oil.
> 
> I guess I can use it for other stuff.  I like how it feels on my hands after I do my homemade sugar scrub.


 Maybe try it out on a patted dry face instead of a damp face.. So it doesn't lock in all the moisture? Not too sure.. I have oily skin and while using the oil it actually didn't get greasy like that.. I applied 2 drops on a clean and dry face.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 27, 2013)

> Maybe try it out on a patted dry face instead of a damp face.. So it doesn't lock in all the moisture? Not too sure.. I have oily skin and while using the oil it actually didn't get greasy like that.. I applied 2 drops on a clean and dry face.


 I basically do the same. I wash my face, dry it completely then put a drop on my cheeks, forehead and chin and smooth it out. My skin can get quite oily at times, but I've had no issue with this oil


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 27, 2013)

Okie doke...thanks!  I've tried it this morning with a dry face.  So far, feels the same...sort of greasy...but maybe it'll sink in soon.  Feh.  Maybe I'm just meant to use it on my hands or something...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okie doke...thanks!  I've tried it this morning with a dry face.  So far, feels the same...sort of greasy...but maybe it'll sink in soon.  Feh.  Maybe I'm just meant to use it on my hands or something...


 Just to double check, do you just put it on, or do you work it in? I always like work everything in and have no problems with most products, I do that with this one and I even apply it after working my serum in and my skin absorbs it just fine.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't feel greasy at all when I use the JM. I do it like everyone instructed and pat it on a damp face and it's awesome! I don't feel oily even a little. It absorbs pretty quick.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've heard of adding it to a facial moisturizer!


 That's what I do. I add two drops to my moisturizer and work it in.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nkjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've ben using the JM argan oil too and it's not really doing much for my face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my face is still dry. Does anyone have any tips for using it? I'm thinking about using it after I steam my face but unsure if I can do this on a daily basis.


 Same here. I started adding two drops to my regular moisturizer and that seems to work better for me. I think I will use the oil alone as a light moisturizer in the Summer time though.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just to double check, do you just put it on, or do you work it in? I always like work everything in and have no problems with most products, I do that with this one and I even apply it after working my serum in and my skin absorbs it just fine.


 Yah, I rub in like any moisturizer or other oil I've tried.  I don't feel as drippy oily...but it still feels oily.  Meh.  I guess it isn't for me!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yah, I rub in like any moisturizer or other oil I've tried.  I don't feel as drippy oily...but it still feels oily.  Meh.  I guess it isn't for me!


 mmm maybe if you try it at night instead? idk maybe it isn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 27, 2013)

I used it at night, damp face, 4-5 drops. I have dry, sensitive skin and this was very nice. I do prefer to top it off with a night cream though. My skin is very dry currently. Damn Chicago cold lol


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 28, 2013)

I find the JM isn't doing a thing for me either.  I have very dry skin.  When I put it on, rub it in, my face looks great, nice and smooth but by morning, I can see the dry again.  Too bad, I was hoping for a miracle but nothing has ever really helped my dry skin in winter so I can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find the JM isn't doing a thing for me either.  I have very dry skin.  When I put it on, rub it in, my face looks great, nice and smooth but by morning, I can see the dry again.  Too bad, I was hoping for a miracle but nothing has ever really helped my dry skin in winter so I can't say I'm surprised.


Did you try adding it to a moisturizer?


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 28, 2013)

> I find the JM isn't doing a thing for me either. Â I have very dry skin. Â When I put it on, rub it in, my face looks great, nice and smooth but by morning, I can see the dry again. Â Too bad, I was hoping for a miracle but nothing has ever really helped my dry skin in winter so I can't say I'm surprised.


 3 words. Skin Recovery system. Only thing that has helped me. From Paula's choice. Sorry I feel like a walking ad for them sometimes, but it really was a miracle for me.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find the JM isn't doing a thing for me either.  I have very dry skin.  When I put it on, rub it in, my face looks great, nice and smooth but by morning, I can see the dry again.  Too bad, I was hoping for a miracle but nothing has ever really helped my dry skin in winter so I can't say I'm surprised.


 I didn't see overnight results, but I had purchased a JM set at Sephora around Christmas time. It took about two weeks of twice daily use of the oil under my regular moisturizer for me to see some pretty nice results. I am dry (as in Sahara) on my face. I've noticed much less flakiness and fewer lines around my eyes and mouth. Like many others here, I use three drops on a damp face. After I let that dry, I follow up with my moisturizer.


----------



## SherBear400 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nkjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've ben using the JM argan oil too and it's not really doing much for my face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my face is still dry. Does anyone have any tips for using it? I'm thinking about using it after I steam my face but unsure if I can do this on a daily basis.


 Have you tried exfoliating first? I personally cannot afford a Clarin brush, but I have been using the Sephora Face Complexion Brush (only $6!) this winter to wash my face in the evening and it has been a total game changer! I live in Chicago so I get that dry winter air and in the past no amount of moisturizers or oils could get ride of the flakes, but this winter I have been flake free! Most nights now I just need moisturizer, I oil up or use a hydrating face mask usually once a week. (When our temp dropped sub-zero for a few days in a row I had to bump up the oil usage, but still not needed nightly).


----------



## ashmatia (Jan 28, 2013)

Has anyone had experience with Ipsy customer service? I did not get my January glam bag and they are being really difficult even though its lost in the mail. Just wondered if anyone had good or bad experiences with them? Thanks.


----------



## pengutango (Jan 28, 2013)

I've contacted them twice. My most recent experience was for this month's bag since one of the products were damaged. It took a few days to get a reply from them (though I did send it on a Friday night...), which is a bit slower than the first time I contacted them, which took less than 24 hours to hear back. The person who got back to me was helpful and got everything sorted out. When they start sending bags out, their customer service seems to be slower as a result of the influx of emails they get. :/


----------



## votedreads (Jan 28, 2013)

I got my bag today! I recieved the eyeliner brush (mehh, but I will use it eventually im sure) and bloody mary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> REALLY sad about this one...I have too many reds. First world problems, i know. But no spills ! I was nervous because I smelled the lotion from outside the package so I thought it for sure had spilled.

QUESTION: I want to put some argan on my hair, just to make it softer.... Can i put it on dry hair and if so how many drops should i do? I don't want to feel oil lurking


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> QUESTION: I want to put some argan on my hair, just to make it softer.... Can i put it on dry hair and if so how many drops should i do? I don't want to feel oil lurking


 There are many way to add it. You can add a few drops (about five or so) directly to the palm of your hands and work it into your hair OR you can mix a few drops (three to five) into your leave-in conditioner or hair mask.


----------



## votedreads (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There are many way to add it. You can add a few drops (about five or so) directly to the palm of your hands and work it into your hair OR you can mix a few drops (three to five) into your leave-in conditioner or hair mask.


 oooh i like that leave in conditioner idea.  Perhaps I'll add a couple onto my dry hair as well and see how I like it and how much I need. Thank you!


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't feel greasy at all when I use the JM. I do it like everyone instructed and pat it on a damp face and it's awesome! I don't feel oily even a little. It absorbs pretty quick.





> Originally Posted by *SherBear400* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you tried exfoliating first? I personally cannot afford a Clarin brush, but I have been using the Sephora Face Complexion Brush (only $6!) this winter to wash my face in the evening and it has been a total game changer! I live in Chicago so I get that dry winter air and in the past no amount of moisturizers or oils could get ride of the flakes, but this winter I have been flake free! Most nights now I just need moisturizer, I oil up or use a hydrating face mask usually once a week. (When our temp dropped sub-zero for a few days in a row I had to bump up the oil usage, but still not needed nightly).


 This is basically what I do -

I exfoliate first, as I wash my face, using loofah-like gloves.  I use a creamy cleanser (the benefit face wash from BB a couple months ago.)

Then after rinsing, I put a tiny drop on each cheek, my chin, and my forehead. I'm totally stingy with how much I use, lol - want to make it LAST. 




 Since my face is still damp, as I rub it in, the 4 small drops spread out to evenly cover my whole face and neck.  

I usually have dry, red, patches and flaking around the sides of my nose and between my eyebrows, but since I started doing this it has disappeared.  Baby-butt soft...I love this stuff!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jan 28, 2013)

> oooh i like that leave in conditioner idea.Â  Perhaps I'll add a couple onto my dry hair as well and see how I like it and how much I need. Thank you!


 I've been putting in my wet hair after I cowash. And makes my hair so soft. Then the next day I skip washing and put two drops and rub it into my hands and kind of twist my hair to rub it all the way into the ends. I try to stay away from the top of my head the next day....I love this stuff!


----------



## yoru (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashmatia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone had experience with Ipsy customer service? I did not get my January glam bag and they are being really difficult even though its lost in the mail. Just wondered if anyone had good or bad experiences with them? Thanks.


I wasn't able to log in to their site for a month or so. It takes them no more than 48 hours to get back to me. They said no one else reported the same problem but they went ahead and checked anyways, just because I am the only one who couldn't log in. Turns out their site did have a technical problem and they solved it within a day once they confirmed it wasn't my problem.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Jan 29, 2013)

Okay, I don't know if anyone is even watching this thread anymore, but I finally got around to trying the JM on my face. So far no noticeable difference (its only been one night) but man. It SMELLS like fingernail polish! Its driving me crazy! Has anyone else noticed a smell? At first I thought it was just because my polish was lucky enough to leak, but it stayed inside the box and well, even though the bag smells of fingernail polish, I doubt the JM would "adopt" the smell because its in a glass bottle. Anyway. Thoughts? Am I just crazy?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I don't know if anyone is even watching this thread anymore, but I finally got around to trying the JM on my face. So far no noticeable difference (its only been one night) but man. It SMELLS like fingernail polish! Its driving me crazy! Has anyone else noticed a smell? At first I thought it was just because my polish was lucky enough to leak, but it stayed inside the box and well, even though the bag smells of fingernail polish, I doubt the JM would "adopt" the smell because its in a glass bottle. Anyway. Thoughts? Am I just crazy?


 I haven't noticed a smell at all. But I have had a terrible cold, lol.


----------



## diana16 (Jan 29, 2013)

I just grabbed mine and sniffed it but I didn't smell anything, I have been using it for awhile and I have never noticed a scent


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 29, 2013)

My JM doesn't have a noticable scent at all.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah, I didn't notice any scent at all, that's odd O.O


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 29, 2013)

I've heard that each batch of JM argan oil could smell a little different. However, I hadn't heard that it smells like nail polish, only that it could smell citrusy at the most.


----------



## StreetHeart (Jan 29, 2013)

My oil doesn't smell either. I have really oily skin so Im just going to use it on my hair. I love hair oils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally posted by Jamie P   3 words. Skin Recovery system. Only thing that has helped me. From Paula's choice. Sorry I feel like a walking ad for them sometimes, but it really was a miracle for me.


 Oh wow.  I'm taking you at your word and just ordered it.  For $116 it better make me positively dewy!


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 29, 2013)

I own the entire set only I swapped the aha for a bha because my pores get clogged so I prefer a deeper exfoliation... And I have a jumbo cleanser. But yea, it's good stuff. Especially the serum and night cream. Love love love it.


----------



## katlyne (Jan 29, 2013)

my jm smells like NOTHING, I tried so hard to get a smell. and nada!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 29, 2013)

There is a slight fragrance to it however for some it may not be noticeable and for others it may reek. It really does depend on how sensitive a person is to fragrances.


----------



## votedreads (Jan 29, 2013)

maybe the bottle "adopted" it and u just smell it cause of that?


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 30, 2013)

My Josie Maran doesn't smell like anything.


----------



## katcole (Jan 30, 2013)

Maybe if it was exposed to exreme cold weather like some where it altered it in some way


----------



## katcole (Jan 30, 2013)

I really like what appears to be in Feb's bag  but  I'm having eyes issues and I'm trying to narrow it down if was I allergic to the UD pencil last month, the primer or the Oil this month. I started having dry blurry eyes right after I got the UD and primer,but stopped those and now I have it back since I have been using the oil.  Or it could be I'm reading so much for college, and I'm taking my reading glasses off and on or maybe I'm not keeping up my pet hair maintenance like I should. its more dry eyes then itchy but anyways enough of the health issues. Wow you guys are great about figuring out the hints. Does Ipsy leak information to the some bloggers, so they get the ball rolling for the month, like a pre hint of the hints? This will be my 3rd bag so everything is new to me so i cant complain that I have got they same type of products before. Im still in the honeymoon stage lol. I love it all.


----------



## pengutango (Jan 30, 2013)

Dunno if they do, but some people are just good at figuring things out, especially if you're familiar with beauty brands in general. I'm not, but since I'm trying not to see the sneak peeks, I've been avoiding their facebook page as of late. However, I did accidentally see the 1st sneak peek as it was on my news feed, but not much else. I heard that someone posted a pic of the whole bag with the products blurred on their facebook page, so dunno if it's still there. February's bag will be my 4th one, and from the sneak peek I saw, I'm indifferent to it. Only since eye shadow is the only product I'm not in short supply of. XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like what appears to be in Feb's bag  but  I'm having eyes issues and I'm trying to narrow it down if was I allergic to the UD pencil last month, the primer or the Oil this month. I started having dry blurry eyes right after I got the UD and primer,but stopped those and now I have it back since I have been using the oil.  Or it could be I'm reading so much for college, and I'm taking my reading glasses off and on or maybe I'm not keeping up my pet hair maintenance like I should. its more dry eyes then itchy but anyways enough of the health issues. Wow you guys are great about figuring out the hints.* Does Ipsy leak information to the some bloggers, so they get the ball rolling for the month, like a pre hint of the hints?* This will be my 3rd bag so everything is new to me so i cant complain that I have got they same type of products before. Im still in the honeymoon stage lol. I love it all.


 They don't, they put up sneak peeks for everyone and some people just happen to know the way lots of products look and that's how we all guess what's coming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does Ipsy leak information to the some bloggers, so they get the ball rolling for the month, like a pre hint of the hints?


 Um, sort of. They may "accidentally" release images which gets picked up by eagle eye subscribers which then gets picked up by other people which then begins the rush of "let's figure it out". Prior to the new site the old site was easily to figure things out but the new site it's harder.


----------



## katcole (Jan 30, 2013)

well  I  really have alot of fun watching you ladies ,I don't know enough about any makeup product to guess.. I love the excitement of people guessing, heck thast worth at least 2.50 of the bags worth to me Lol. I swore I wasn't going to peak this time but I did. Thank you for making this site btw.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like what appears to be in Feb's bag  but  I'm having eyes issues and I'm trying to narrow it down if was I allergic to the UD pencil last month, the primer or the Oil this month. I started having dry blurry eyes right after I got the UD and primer,but stopped those and now I have it back since I have been using the oil.  Or it could be I'm reading so much for college, and I'm taking my reading glasses off and on or maybe I'm not keeping up my pet hair maintenance like I should. its more dry eyes then itchy but anyways enough of the health issues. Wow you guys are great about figuring out the hints. Does Ipsy leak information to the some bloggers, so they get the ball rolling for the month, like a pre hint of the hints? This will be my 3rd bag so everything is new to me so i cant complain that I have got they same type of products before. Im still in the honeymoon stage lol. I love it all.


 If your reading a lot and then finding that objects far away are a bit blurrier than usual it's more than likely from that. I get that all the time when I read my eye doctor said it was normal I can't remember what she called it. All else fails go see your eye doctor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You can see sneaks on their FB page too but usually the ladies here are top of the sneaks so I just come here lol


----------



## votedreads (Feb 1, 2013)

GUYS! WHAT THE HECK!! My argan oil smelled like NOTHING a week ago but now smells terrible! Kinda like nail polish remover or chemicals


----------



## LeighNJ (Feb 3, 2013)

I seriously just got my bag. Has anyone not used their nailpolish or brush yet?
I got that nude/pink polish (Frappe) and I got the Crease Brush.

Edit: Please keep all trading discussion in the Buy/Sell/Trade section


----------



## lovepink (Feb 6, 2013)

Saw this Pacifica displat at Target today!  Lippies, eyeshadows, blushes and lotion.  Also looks like they are selling the Target summer beauty bag at the bottom! lol!  The lotions were expensive 14.99 so TJ Maxx is probably a better place to pick em up at!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Saw this Pacifica displat at Target today!  Lippies, eyeshadows, blushes and lotion.  Also looks like they are selling the Target summer beauty bag at the bottom! lol!  The lotions were expensive 14.99 so TJ Maxx is probably a better place to pick em up at!


AWESOME! I wonder if my Target has the same :-D


----------



## bonita22 (Feb 7, 2013)

I've been wanting to try those pacifica eyeshadows, but they have been sold out on their website for a few weeks now. I'm going to have to check Target to see if they have them.


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 7, 2013)

Boo my Target doesn't have them. That's a nice display. I would love to look at it in store.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 9, 2013)

PDX-er alert: Pacifica warehouse sale today until 4pm! 3155 NW Industrial. I'm headed over at 3 after my PIFF volunteer gig, so if you see someone wearing hot pink polarfleece or a Necromonicom t-shirt and carrying a bright orange messenger bag, that's me!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 25, 2013)

Finally got my January bag today, got the nail polish in frappe. I'm excided to try the Josie Maran argan oil.


----------

